#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<tazgodx> so, anyone use a HD card?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> i just have all the answers for you tonight
<CBiLL> anyone here use UIRT USB IR?>
<tazgodx> lol
<CBiLL> tgm4883_laptop : you do? ok what the meaning of life?
<tazgodx> do you have to get a HD antenna? or can you use a STB?
<tazgodx> CBiLL: 42
<CBiLL> wow what I am now
<CBiLL> cool
<CBiLL> thanks!
<tazgodx> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> Well, the meaning of life is #$*(@(*@&%*%@@)$>......BUFFER OVERFLOW ERROR
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, where do you live?
<tazgodx> NW burbs of chicago
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> then you can stream via firewire if you want
<tazgodx> firewire from my STB?
<tgm4883_laptop> there are a couple options for you
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tazgodx> so i don't need a HD TV tuner?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tazgodx> wow
<tgm4883_laptop> although there are a few problems with doing it, most notably that if the channels are broadcast poorly, then it wont record that channel
<tgm4883_laptop> but it does allow you to get some other channels that would be otherwise unavailable to just a regular HD card (ie the pcHDTV 5500)
<tgm4883_laptop> I stream over firewire and have a pcHDTV 5500
<tazgodx> yeah, i was looking into the pcHDTV 5500
<tgm4883_laptop> dont get it
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<tazgodx> no?
<tgm4883_laptop> actually, i love my 5500, but if I had to do it again, I would get the HDHomerun for $30 more as it has 2 HD tuners
<tgm4883_laptop> the 5500 works great, I would just prefer the 2nd HD tuner
<tazgodx> hmmm, and do i just plug those straight into the wall jack? or do i need an antenna for each one of the tuners?
<tgm4883_laptop> who is your cable provider?
<tazgodx> comcast
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<dooder> alright. quesiton that I'm sure has been answered but I can't find it. What are people doing without zap2it?
<tgm4883_laptop> well comcast in my area broadcasts the local HD channels over the wire (whether I had the HD channels or not)
<tgm4883_laptop> dooder, schedules direct
<tgm4883_laptop> !schedulesdirect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedulesdirect - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> arg, stupid ubotu
<tgm4883_laptop> schedules direct offers the channel lineups for $15/6 months
<dooder> tgm4883_laptop : is that in the package or will I need a custom build?
<tgm4883_laptop> you will have to upgrade to mythtv .20.2, which is in the feisty-updates repo, the edgy-updates repo, gutsy universe repo, and a 3rd party dapper repo
<tgm4883_laptop> if you are using breezy i can't help you
<dooder> cool
<dooder> I'm using knoppmyth right now
<dooder> so I think I have to redo my setup this weekend
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tazgodx> ok here is a weird question, if i record an HD program, can i stream to a SDTV frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, i believe it would just have the bars at the top and bottom, but it should work fine
<tgm4883_laptop> providing the computer can handle it
<tgm4883_laptop> dooder, are you planning on using feisty or gutsy, (or mythbuntu)?
<tazgodx> all the processor power is on the backend when playing HD right?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> in fact
<tgm4883_laptop> recording HD takes almost no extra power
<tgm4883_laptop> other than writing extra data
<tazgodx> hmmm
<tgm4883_laptop> what specs?
<tazgodx> well my P4 can handle HD im pretty sure
<CBiLL> well that sucks
<tgm4883_laptop> processor speeD?
<tgm4883_laptop> and video card?
<tazgodx> im ont 100% on the specs, im actually useing my sisters, and my dads old computers for my mythtv setups :)
<CBiLL> if you set up a lirc with no conf .. mode2 should work to test it right?
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure CBILL
<CBiLL> hrmmm
<tazgodx> is there a command to type in terminal to find processor speed and vid card?
<CBiLL> how does one test lirc first to see if ir reciever is working?
<tgm4883_laptop> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tgm4883_laptop> and lspci
<tgm4883_laptop> and put that in
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tazgodx> GeForce FX 5200
<tazgodx> and 1.8Ghz P4
<tgm4883_laptop> have you played HD on it before?
<tazgodx> can't use paste bin, thats my other computer that isn't on the net yet
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tazgodx> nope, was hoping to test it out
<tgm4883_laptop> FYI, wireless G isn't fast enough for HD
<tgm4883_laptop> and im not sure that computer is either
<tazgodx> oh, maybe i won't do HD than :(
<tgm4883_laptop> I could almost* do HD with an athlon XP 2200+ and a geforce 5500 with XvMC activated
<tazgodx> everytime i activated XvMC my video would just go out...i don't use that option anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> did you edit the necessary file?
<tazgodx> i need to find anohter TV tuner tho. one jsut isn't enough
<tazgodx> i believe so....but not sure
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you have now?
<tazgodx> PVR-350
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i like my pvr-150
<tgm4883_laptop> good card
<tazgodx> yeah, i was thinking about a few 150's
<tgm4883_laptop> or a pvr-500
<tazgodx> the only thing the 350 had that i wanted was the remote :)
<tgm4883_laptop> 2 pvr-150's in one
<tazgodx> only need one of them
<tazgodx> maybe ill look into the 500
<tgm4883_laptop> don't they all come with the same remote?
<tazgodx> i don't think the 150 comes with a remote
<tgm4883_laptop> I use the MCEUSB2 remote and love it
<tgm4883_laptop> the 150 does come with a remote
<tgm4883_laptop> there is also a MCE model of the hauppauge line and I don't think they come with remotes
<tazgodx> hmm, maybe i was mistaken
<tgm4883_laptop> and you could also use a serial ir receiver and any remote
<tazgodx> is the best way to plug all these tuners in splitters?
<tazgodx> i have a serial IR blaster, so i can attempt to use my STB....i have yet to get that working
<tgm4883_laptop> I think so, you may need a booster depending on how many splits and the qualilty of the signal
<tgm4883_laptop> another benefit of firewire.  Changes channels on the STB over firewire
<tazgodx> does the firewire only work with HD? or can i watch any channel with that?
<tgm4883_laptop> any channel
<tgm4883_laptop> although im not a fan of analog over firewire
<tazgodx> haha, well you said my PC can't handle HD. so im not gonna try that...
<tazgodx> there is a guy on ebay selling a PVR-500 buy it now for $110
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, im not sure what those cost.  I haven't bought any tuners in a while
<tazgodx> they are going for 120-200 from other people
<tazgodx> tigerdirect has it for 150
<tgm4883_laptop> 163 with MCE remote http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=202151598&SearchEngine=PriceGrabber&SearchTerm=202151598&Type=PE&Category=Comp&dcaid=15890
<tgm4883_laptop> 125 without
<tazgodx> i see 139 without
<CBiLL> be warn samsung tuner quaity isn't that great on pvr 500
<CBiLL> phillips are better
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?SCriteria=3625260&CartID=done&nextloc=
<tazgodx> is the 1600 good?
<tazgodx> http://www.buy.com/prod/hauppauge-wintv-hvr-1600-hybrid-video-recorder-pci-atsc/q/loc/101/204026199.html
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, i dont know if the 1600 has linux support yet
<tazgodx> dang, for $90 i would buy that jsut for my analog
<tazgodx> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> google mythtv hvr-1600 and find out :)
<tazgodx> nope, no linux support yet
<tazgodx> guess im getting hte PVR-500 sometime soon
<MythbuntuGuest37> my video devices don't show up in /dev. any thoughts?
<tgm4883_laptop> what tuners?
<MythbuntuGuest37> hauppauge 500
<tgm4883_laptop> ubuntu, mythbuntu, feisty, gutsy?
<MythbuntuGuest37> mythbuntu, freshly installed
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, strange
<tgm4883_laptop> does lspci show the card?
<MythbuntuGuest37> at first I thought it was a perms issue, but when I tried chmod the files just weren't there
<MythbuntuGuest37> the ivtv modules are loaded
<tgm4883_laptop> does dmesg give you any indicators?
<MythbuntuGuest37> I always forget to dmesg, let me check
<MythbuntuGuest37> error initializing firmware
<MythbuntuGuest37> I guess I should fix that
<tgm4883_laptop> did you md5sum the iso and verify the cd before install?
<tazgodx> anyone know of a CATV splitter and booster in one?
<MythbuntuGuest37> no, I guess I could do that now
<MythbuntuGuest37> it would give me some indication
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, yea, there are lots
<tgm4883_laptop> check radioshack
<tazgodx> ill go there sometime soon then
<tazgodx> has anyone tried to set up an LVM on gutsy?
<MythbuntuGuest37> sorry, that took a little while.
<MythbuntuGuest37> disc is fine
<MythbuntuGuest37> I know there are some steps you sometimes need to take with firmware for these decoders
<MythbuntuGuest37> I'll see if I can find some docs
<MythbuntuGuest37> thanks for your help, tgm
<tgm4883_laptop> yea but not the pvr-500
<tgm4883_laptop> that should be in the kernel
<tgm4883_laptop> did you do a apt-get update
<tgm4883_laptop> and apt-get upgrade
<MythbuntuGuest23> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<MythbuntuGuest37> I avoided the upgrade because it was going to be 188 pkgs
<redsix> how can you use the install disc, but grab the latest packages for install instead of having to update afwrwards?
<MythbuntuGuest37> is there a way to test for closer, faster mirrors?
<tgm4883_laptop> what mirror are you using?
<MythbuntuGuest37> mainly umn.edu
<tgm4883_laptop> where do you live?
<MythbuntuGuest37> I'm using gutsy, so maybe that's my only option
<MythbuntuGuest37> Calgary, AB Canada
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a mirror that you usually use?
<MythbuntuGuest37> I'll know it when I see it
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> that would sort of be the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> as i can't tell you which one to put in
<tgm4883_laptop> unless it's ca.archives.ubuntu.com
<MythbuntuGuest37> I can still run synaptic in mythbuntu, no?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<MythbuntuGuest37> well, I went and started it as it was
<MythbuntuGuest37> seems to be running fairly quickly
<MythbuntuGuest37> I'll see if I can find a faster one later
<MythbuntuGuest37> well that was faster than I expected
<MythbuntuGuest37> <param name="nick" value="itzac">
<MythbuntuGuest37> k, that's not how that works
<tgm4883_laptop> its /nick nick
<tgm4883_laptop> oh well
<tgm4883_laptop> its /nick nick
<itzac> thanks
<Aval0n> how can you view your edid info from an edid.bin file?
<Aval0n> I used nvidia-settings to d/l it
<Aval0n> anyone know?
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<itzac> might /proc be a better place to go looking for that info?
<Aval0n> itzac you talkin to me?
<itzac> yes
<Aval0n> you think it will have the correct info there?
<Aval0n> so far i've had 0 success getting my PDP to display anything over 1280x720
<Aval0n> via hdmi
<itzac> if it's there it should be correct
<Aval0n> I don't see anything there that looks like display info
<itzac> unfortunately it won't be that easy
<Aval0n> =/
<itzac> nvidia card?
<Aval0n> yes
<Aval0n> 7300gs w HDMI
<itzac> try /proc/driver/nvidia
<itzac> I'm still hunting for a file that might have your info
<Aval0n> nothing there but cards
<Aval0n> with a 0
<itzac> no registry file?
<Aval0n> yes
<Aval0n> there is
<Aval0n> but no useful info inside
<Aval0n> thnx for the help btw.
<itzac> np, unfortunately that's pretty much all I got
<Aval0n> haha
<Aval0n> thanks anyway
<Aval0n> I just need to get a working 1080i modeline
<itzac> I see
<itzac> that sounds like a pretty fancy TV
<Aval0n> its a samsung plasma
<Aval0n> I like it
<Aval0n> very happy
<Aval0n> not 1080p though
<Aval0n> :)
<Aval0n> anyone know if the fiesty proposed .20.2 ubuntu package was compiled with XvMC support?
<itzac> maybe I'll just go back to feisty and use the proposed packages
<CBiLL> I been having bad flickering problem in my mythtv so I played back /dev/video0 to mplayer and same thing
<CBiLL> any idea what may be causing it?
<itzac> nvidia driver?
<CBiLL> don't think it the graphic
<itzac> are you using cable or dvb or something else?
<CBiLL> pvr500
<itzac> did you pick the right freq table?
<CBiLL> freq table?
<itzac> during myth-setup, you have to choose a fequency table
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> checking
<CBiLL> but this flickering shows up in mplayer
<CBiLL> us-cable
<itzac> that's probably right
<CBiLL> hrmmm I had it on us-bcast
<CBiLL> trying us-cable now
<itzac> that would do it
<itzac> bcast is for over-the-air
<CBiLL> I am getting the show from my directv box via componet cable
<CBiLL> ok trying it us-cable now
<itzac> composite, you mean?
<CBiLL> oh yeah
<CBiLL> sorry
<CBiLL> your right
<CBiLL> brain fart!
<CBiLL> flicker still there
<redsix> hi, i am having problems with the VNC part of mythbuntu, anyone else have problems in this area
<itzac> does your directTV box have an S-video out?
<CBiLL> damn it haven't gone away
<itzac> the other thing I can think of is to check the flicker-filter setting in nvidia-settings
<itzac> make sure it's set to 5
<redsix> What's CBill trying to do?
<itzac> or whatever the max is
<CBiLL> stop the flickering
<itzac> eliminate flicker
<redsix> oh
<CBiLL> it comes and goes
<redsix> intel or amd box?
<itzac> it could be noise in your composite cable
<CBiLL> intel
<redsix> o
<redsix> i use amd with directv box...
<redsix> what DirecTV box you use?
<CBiLL> small silver one
<redsix> d11 probably
<CBiLL> blue led for power switch
<Aval0n> anyone know if the fiesty proposed .20.2 ubuntu package was compiled with XvMC support?
<CBiLL> pvr500 for tuner card
<itzac> I don't see why it wouldn't be
<Aval0n> cbill other than your flickering hows your quality?
<redsix> usiong svideo for capture?
<CBiLL> quality is good
<Aval0n> I have a pvr500 and looks kinda crappy on some chans
<CBiLL> yes svideo out from Nvidia 6800
<Aval0n> you got phillips tuners on it or samsung?
<CBiLL> not using tuner
<CBiLL> phillips 8-)
<Aval0n> me too
<CBiLL> but not using tuner
<Aval0n> ahh
<CBiLL> composite
<CBiLL> found tv flicker filter
<CBiLL> it t 127 now
<itzac> turn it all the way up
<CBiLL> 255 max
<CBiLL> trying it at 255 then
<redsix> what resolution are you sending to the TV?
<CBiLL> can't remember but it flickering on monitor too
<CBiLL> flickering still
<CBiLL> thing is
<CBiLL> I don't think it the resolution
<redsix> is it refresh rate?
<CBiLL> mplayer /dev/video0 is showing the same flickering in mplayer
<redsix> oh
<CBiLL> and it say video buffer overun problem
<redsix> i would try s-video capture fromt the STB instead of composite
<CBiLL> hrmm
<CBiLL> ok let me swap cable around
<CBiLL> no can't do it
<CBiLL> forgot I dont have spare s video cuz my video card only have s video out
<CBiLL> and using it
<redsix> k
<CBiLL> well I can check flickering on the computer monitor
<CBiLL> brb
<CBiLL> swapping cable
<itzac> tgm, the firmware didn't get copied to the right folder
<itzac> downloaded latest firmware and copied there, ivtv loaded properly
<CBiLL> swapped
<redsix> anyone know of a card that captures component input?
<CBiLL> pvr500
<CBiLL> which I am using now =P
<redsix> you mean composite right?
<CBiLL> oh brain fart!
<CBiLL> lol yeah
<CBiLL> hrmmm can't caputre s video
<CBiLL> brb
<redsix> will have to run mythtv-setup again to select the svideo source
<CBiLL> I did
<CBiLL> to svideo
<CBiLL> do I have to set directv to use it out?
<CBiLL> or it already should have video out on svideo?
<CBiLL> let me check from box to tv
<redsix> the directv box should already send a signal out on the svideo port
<CBiLL> yeah it is
<CBiLL> checking my setting
<redsix> then change #2 option in mythtv-setup i believe it is to set the svideo on the card for capture
<CBiLL> I did hrmm
<redsix> and no video?
<CBiLL> do I have to run mythfilldatabase again?
<CBiLL> just want to get video not worrying about the EPG
<redsix> shouldn'thave to
<CBiLL> ok checking my cables
<CBiLL> there
<CBiLL> ok connect via svideo now
<CBiLL> no flickers so far
<redsix> cool
<CBiLL> shit
<CBiLL> it flickered
<redsix> not cool
<redsix> are you all up to date on the packages?
<CBiLL> yes
<CBiLL> but right now I reformatted and put on MythDora about an hour ago
<CBiLL> to see if it wasn't Mythbuntu
<CBiLL> it wasn't
<CBiLL> same thing in MythDora
<redsix> oh... must be ivtv then
<CBiLL> it only flickers on bright scences or fast action shows
<CBiLL> at the end of the movie
<CBiLL> when credit are rolling
<CBiLL> it flickers like hell
<redsix> dunno man i'm lost now
<CBiLL> is ok
<CBiLL> I can always go back to SageTV =P
<redsix> or  gbpvr
<CBiLL> Ill have to google on that
<redsix> its not bad for free
<CBiLL> but it use the same ivtv driver right?
<redsix> no, its windows based
<CBiLL> ah ok
<tazgodx> well, i have found it is a problem with gusty and my wireless card. this won't be fun...
<CBiLL> wonder if it the 20 feet cable
<CBiLL> doing it
<redsix> do you have flicker in windows?
<CBiLL> no
<CBiLL> no flickers in windows
<redsix> k
<redsix> how you change channels on your STB?
<CBiLL> haven't be able to yet with MythTV
<CBiLL> but on SageTV I use UIRT-USB
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, yes it is
<CBiLL> aimed at the STB
<redsix> your stb has the USB port?
<CBiLL> no
<redsix> on the back?
<CBiLL> it tranmist IR
<CBiLL> yes it have USB on back
<CBiLL> can that be use with mythtv?
<CBiLL> just wondering
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<redsix> What box you have?
<tgm4883_laptop> most likely it is not activated
<CBiLL> let me look
<redsix> yes it can
<redsix> i change with the USB port on the back of my h20-100
<Aval0n> anyone know why xvmc would make the OSD shitty and grey
<Aval0n> :)
<CBiLL> it does not say on box
<redsix> flip the door open on the front
<CBiLL> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, cause that is what it does :)
<redsix> should say MFR or MFG
<CBiLL> D11
<redsix> yup you can change with USB on D11
<CBiLL> nice on MythTV?
<redsix> yes
<Aval0n> tgm it's supposed to make the osd look grey?!
<CBiLL> ok brb going to get a shorter svideo cable
<Aval0n> why the heck would it purposly do that?
<redsix> http://www.patersontech.com/products/UsbTvTranslator.aspx
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/Feisty#head-81c5ddee6432b0f30137b63a25595a9a927a7461
<tazgodx> anyone know how to set up a wireless card for gusty?
<tgm4883_laptop> For all cards, go to Utilities/Setup in the frontend. Choose Setup and then TV Settings and then Playback. Change the Preferred MPEG2 Decoder to be Standard XvMC. Restart your frontend app to ensure that /etc/X11/XvMCConfig is sourced and attempt to play back a file. You will notice the grey OSD rather then the normal color OSD.
<redsix> CBill, my link is for the TV translator you can use it to change channels on the D11 from mythtv
<Aval0n> tgm I did all that
<redsix> it is a serial to usb connector
<tgm4883_laptop> notice the last sentance
<redsix> and you need to get the directv.pl channel changing script (google it)
<Aval0n> what the heck
<redsix> save the script down, make it executable and then change the script to reflect "box type" of D11
<Aval0n> so there is no way of fixing the OSD color?
<CBiLL> testing
<redsix> and set the channel changing script in mythtv-setup to the script
<CBiLL> good I didn't disconnect myself
<CBiLL> tripped over my router lol
<Aval0n> i just changed the xvmc driver to the nvidia one
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/XvMC#Greyscale_OSD_.28NVidia_4_.26_5.29
<Aval0n> with the default I still got color OSD
<CBiLL> thanks for link .. saving it
<Aval0n> well I have a 7300
<Aval0n> so I'm sol I guess eh?
<CBiLL> easy project
<tgm4883_laptop> you could always ask over in #mythtv-users
<redsix> I wished there was a way to capture component video or a transcoder from component to hd coax
<CBiLL> I even got that adapter .. I am a tinker man and tinker lot of stuffs
<redsix> cool
<CBiLL> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> redsix, component capture cards are too expensive
<CBiLL> 6 feet s-video still flickers
<redsix> i knows
<Aval0n> thanks tgm
<redsix> tgm, i capture s-video 720x480, not bad, but still not hd...
<tgm4883_laptop> agreed, that is nice, but only dvd spec
<CBiLL> going to try second 2 video on the card .. I hope that doesn't fix it cuz then I got a bad card
<redsix> tgm, you have cable or a dishh service?
<tgm4883_laptop> cable
<redsix> US?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<redsix> what area
<tgm4883_laptop> Oregon
<redsix> lol, other side of the nation
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<Aval0n> tgm if I use libXvMC.so.1
<Aval0n> instead of the nvidia one it's color
<Aval0n> odly
<Aval0n> =/
<CBiLL> white screen on second s-video hrmmp
<redsix> your pvr500 bad?
<CBiLL> i don't know
<CBiLL> better not be
<CBiLL> hrmmm
<CBiLL> ivtv will detect both on pvr500?
<CBiLL> not sure if I am setting up the second slot correctly
<CBiLL> any1 here using PVR500?
<CBiLL> wow got quiet all suddenly lol
<redsix> sorry, i need to go, i'll be on tomorrow'
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, you around?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i just got back
<tgm4883_laptop> i've been playing around trying to fix my screen blanking issue
<superm1> and?
<tgm4883_laptop> well no progress, but maybe something
<tgm4883_laptop> xset s off do something?
<tgm4883_laptop> shouldn't ^
<tgm4883_laptop> i've removed dbms settings from my xorg.conf
<superm1> dpms you mean
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, dpms
<tgm4883_laptop> but when i do xset on my mythbox i get this
<superm1> well you can check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out status on stuff like that too
<superm1> whether its being enabled
<tgm4883_laptop> thomas@myrtle:/etc/acpi$ /usr/bin/xset s noblank
<tgm4883_laptop> /usr/bin/xset:  unable to open display ""
<superm1> as well as xset q
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> you can't do that via ssh
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<superm1> unless you export DISPLAY=localhost:0
<tgm4883_laptop> well that would explain that
<CBiLL> hey
<CBiLL> this is exactly the same problem I am having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3374918
<CBiLL> those flickerings
<superm1> that is a bad example picture because you can't capture an entire frame since its interlaced
<CBiLL> it the black lines I am expereincing
<CBiLL> and the flickering on fast action movies
<CBiLL> or scrolling credits a the end of the movie
<superm1> well the best i can offer is recommending you to mess out with deinterlacing filters
<CBiLL> superm1 : Mythtv-setup should be showing 2 capture unit #1 and Unit #2 if pvr 500 was installed?
<superm1> kernel and bobdeint are the way to go
<superm1> yeah
<CBiLL> yeah I am only showing 1
<CBiLL> just unit #1
<CBiLL> so something is not right then
<CBiLL> modprobe show both
<CBiLL> strange
<superm1> well do you have a /dev/video0 and /dev/video1?
<CBiLL> no
<CBiLL> let me see
<CBiLL> yes I do
<TazgodX> soo, can anyone help me real fast with my wireless card? i found instructions to get it to work under gusty, but i don't understand what this one part means
<CBiLL> ok
<superm1> than your device is working fine
* CBiLL goes sit in the corner with DUNCE cap on
<superm1> you just need to add two devices in myth
<CBiLL> sorry to bother you
<CBiLL> =P
<superm1> TazgodX, ?
<TazgodX> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/Distribution_list/Ubuntu
<TazgodX> thats a linux driver for my wierless card
<TazgodX> but under gusty it says i have to build it and apply a patch
<TazgodX> when i do that line for the patch, it tels me "patch: **** Can't open patch file acx100_new_kernels.patch : No such file or directory"
<mactenchi> is 0.20.2 still not on us.archive.ubuntu.com, or do i have a misconfiguration of some kind?
<tgm4883_laptop> mactenchi, do you have feisty-updates activated?
<superm1> TazgodX, um the acx modules is shipped
<superm1> with ubuntu gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> or edgy-updates?
<superm1> that page isn't accurate
<superm1> supermario@portablemario:/lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic$ find ./ -name acx*
<superm1> ./ubuntu/wireless/acx
<superm1> ./ubuntu/wireless/acx/acx.ko
<mactenchi> when i do apt-get update, i see feisty-updates
<superm1> mactenchi, you need to make sure that you have feisty-updates or edgy-updates activated for universe and multiverse also
<TazgodX> well then why isn't my wireless card found? this is getting annoying
<superm1> not just main
<CBiLL> same flickering .. I been messing with interlace all day long
<superm1> TazgodX, can you modprobe the acx driver?
<superm1> and see what happens?
<CBiLL> superm1 : no matter what interlace setting i use .. pictures get all distorted and flickers a lot
<CBiLL> people head get cut in half
<TazgodX> superm1: you want me to "sudo modprobe acx"?
<CBiLL> look like if v sync goes out on old tv
<superm1> yeah TazgodX
<TazgodX> FATAL: Error inserting acx (/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/wireless/acx/acx.ko): Invalid argument
<superm1> CBiLL, i don't know what more help we can be in here, you might need to bring this discussion to the v4l folks
<superm1> on their mailing list or irc room
<mactenchi> ah.
<superm1> TazgodX, check dmesg
<superm1> for info why
<mactenchi> i should have main restricted universe multiverse, i guess?
<superm1> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest75> Hi all.  Just installing 7.10 alpha 4 and installer hangs when I say YES to install Proprietary Video drivers.  Can anybody offer suggestions on what's going on?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest75, you have to do that after installation
<tgm4883_laptop> not during install
<TazgodX> what do you want me to try now superm1?
<MythbuntuGuest75> ... even though it says that video out will be disabled?
<superm1> TazgodX, look at dmesg
<tgm4883_laptop> !137167 | MythbuntuGuest75
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 137167 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superm1> TazgodX, the last few lines will explain why it couldn't load it
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 137167 | MythbuntuGuest75
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137167
<superm1> bug 137167 | MythbuntuGuest75
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, beat me and did it right :)
<CBiLL> MythbuntuGuest75 : reinstall and skip that part
<MythbuntuGuest75> Great .. that was a nice quick answer :)  Cool.
<CBiLL> nm
<CBiLL> I am slow
<TazgodX> whats dmesg? :)
<superm1> TazgodX, a command
<MythbuntuGuest75> Is there a command to run afterwards that does install the drivers?
<superm1> in a terminal just type it like that: 'dmesg'
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest75, yes its available within the control centre
<TazgodX> it says [ 4247.729813]  APIC error on CPU0: 40(40) a lot
<CBiLL> MythbuntuGuest75 : no just go to the control centre
<MythbuntuGuest75> Easy ... thanks for that - will give it a whirl.
<superm1> TazgodX, but ntohign about acx at the end?
<TazgodX> and "[ 4147.399764]  acx: Loaded combined PCI/USB driver, firmware_ver=default" higher up
<laga> morning
<CBiLL> MythbuntuGuest75 : I might add
<CBiLL> MythbuntuGuest75 : that you will probably expereince slow scrolling of the menu
<superm1> hi laga
<CBiLL> which is normal until you get the video driver installed
<superm1> i want them to fix the unionfs bug already
<superm1> i'm sick of waiting
<laga> yes.
<MythbuntuGuest75> Thanks for answers CBill and tgm4883.
<mactenchi> after update, i guess i need to go through mythtv-setup to change to schedules direct?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> well i think i fixed my screen blanking problem, although I dont' think it is a good fix
<tgm4883_laptop> i will work on it more tomarrow and see if I can figure out what I did on feisty.  I wish I still had my old files :(
<superm1> well i'm wondering if its some bug introduced in gutsy
<CBiLL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mactenchi> thanks for the help, everyone.
* superm1 heads to bed.  night all
<directhex|work> cheers superm1
<laga> hush, he's sleeping
<laga> ;)
<directhex|work> well if he's going to commit bug fixes at 11pm, i won't see them until the morning!
<laga> heh
* laga is poking at the control centre right now
<laga> failing at the point where i wanna display a new window using pygtk/glade ;)
<CBiLL> what was the commadn to update
<CBiLL> sudo apt-get update
<CBiLL> right?
<laga> yes
<laga> and sudo apt-get upgrade afterwards
<laga> might be better to use sudo aptitude dist-upgrade for gutsy now
<CBiLL> hrmm
<CBiLL> at the upgrade now
<CBiLL> hrmmp
<CBiLL> also to upgrade the control centre?
<CBiLL> sudo apt-get update mytbuntu-control-centre was it?
<laga> no
<laga> upgrade or dist-upgrade upgrades everything
<CBiLL> oh ok cool
<CBiLL> thanks
<directhex|work> "apt-get" is a slightly older package manager. you could try "aptitude" instead
<laga> aptitude is a bit smarter when it comes to handling dependency problems AFAIK
<directhex|work> "$foomanager update" updates the local list of available packages and versions
<CBiLL> I see
<CBiLL> so i sould sudo aptitude upgrade then?
<directhex|work> "foomanager upgrade" upgrades all installed apps to the newest versions the system knows about, without altering installed apps
<CBiLL> well it downloading shall I cancel it?
<directhex|work> "$foomanager dist-upgrade" upgrades all installed apps to the newest versions the system knows about, including uninstalling old things and installing new things where neccessary to do a proper upgrade, in cases where dependencies change
<CBiLL> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<CBiLL> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CBiLL> craps
<laga> there should be more output.
<CBiLL> nope that it
<CBiLL> oh well doing the sudo aptitude dist-upgrade now
<CBiLL> I had the same thing yesterday
<CBiLL> and it locked up my mythtv
<CBiLL> so I had to completely reinstall lol
<CBiLL> no error this time
<CBiLL> cool
<laga> :)
<CBiLL> rebooting now
<CBiLL> I think I may found the answer to my flickering problme
<CBiLL> will find out as soon mythbuntu is up and running
<CBiLL> laga : get http://www.stlaware.com/test.mpg and tell me if it play back for you? only 12 meg
<CBiLL> if you don't mind
<laga> CBiLL: what's that?
<CBiLL> direct record of my flickering problem
<CBiLL> look like control centre is broken
<CBiLL> can't access it at all
<CBiLL> oh well
<CBiLL> any step I should try next?
<laga> um
<laga> open a terminal, type "mythbuntu-control-centre" and look for error messages
<CBiLL> ok
<laga> CBiLL: ok, thaT's bad flickering. :/
<laga> but let's have a look at the control centre first!
<CBiLL> won't let me open a term hehe
<CBiLL> hrmmp
<CBiLL> I can ssh in thou
<laga> oh :/
<CBiLL> hrmmm ssh down too
<CBiLL> lol
<laga> :'(
<CBiLL> I am in
<laga> can you launch the control centre?
<CBiLL> nope
<CBiLL> but I am in ssh
<CBiLL> well I can't xsession at all
<laga> huh?
<laga> so, what's exactly going on now?
<CBiLL> can't get a term window at all
<laga> but X is still working?
<CBiLL> yes but can't get into it
<CBiLL> what session shoudl I pick?
<directhex|work> if you're connected via ssh, are you using "ssh -X" so you can actually run GUI apps?
<CBiLL> no I am trying to start X
<CBiLL> ok got failsafe xterm
<CBiLL> trying control centre
<CBiLL> No module named MythbuntuControlCentre.core
<CBiLL> that the error message
<CBiLL> suggestions?
<CBiLL> =P
<CBiLL> I am all ears!
<CBiLL> hehehe
<laga> hum.
<laga> :)
<laga> run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade another time.. just to be sure nothing broke
<CBiLL> is it possible to reinstall with apt-get then?
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> yes something is broken sec getting a pastebin
<directhex|work> "apt-get install --reinstall packagename" if you really want to know how to reinstall a package
<CBiLL> http://pastebin.com/m1834d6e0
<directhex|work> lirc in "causing problems" shocker
<laga> heh
<laga> CBiLL: ok. interesting
<CBiLL> heh
<CBiLL> yup
<CBiLL> very
<CBiLL> lol
<laga> CBiLL: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force lirc"
<laga> might fix that
<directhex|work> lirc just screams "i was made for the 2.2 kernel, that's still modern, right?" to me
<CBiLL> well doesn't look like it but trying again
<laga> CBiLL: still the same errors?
<laga> directhex|work: it's included in ubuntu now, users shouldn't have as much problems anymore
<CBiLL> all it did was bring up a screen for me to pick a remote
<CBiLL> I selected none then it shut down
<CBiLL> then I try again and pick a remote .. same thing
<directhex|work> laga, does it sort out all the setserial crap?
<laga> directhex|work: dunno about that (yet).
<CBiLL> hrmmm let me try installing lirc by hand then .. I done enough lirc installing to do it from memory
<laga> CBiLL: it's ok if it "hsuts down", it's not OK if you get error messages
<laga> s/hsuts/shuts/
<directhex|work> laga, well that's a major one really - when a user needs to hack on init scripts themselves to be sure it actually behaves...
<laga> CBiLL: if you install lirc from source, the package dependencies still won't be fulfilled :)
<CBiLL> yeah that true
<CBiLL> now what
<CBiLL> hrmmm
<laga> directhex|work: true. file a bug? ;)
<laga> CBiLL: what error messages are you getting now, after choosing a different remote?
<CBiLL> mediabox@MediaBox:/etc/lirc$
<CBiLL> . /etc/lirc/hardware.conf: 4:  II RF Remote: not found
<CBiLL> this one
<directhex|work> laga, i haven't gone near RS232 since moving to ubuntu. and amaya really didn't seem to care about bugs in lirc when i ran debian, since lirc is smelly.
<laga> directhex|work: but we care about bugs in lirc. :)
<laga> well, superm1 does. :>
<CBiLL> open to suggestions =P
<CBiLL> please don't say reinstall
<directhex|work> laga, masochist!
<laga> CBiLL: what's at line 4 in that file?
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> ah I see
<CBiLL> the line is wrong
<CBiLL> fixing it then
<laga> how is that line wrong?
<CBiLL> double REMOTE="" in that line
<laga> oh
<laga> CBiLL: please file a bug!
<CBiLL> REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 I REMOTE="None " II RF Remote"
<CBiLL> see it?
<laga> ouch
<CBiLL> editing then see if it fixes it
<laga> yes, that's ugly
<CBiLL> hrmm no error this time
<CBiLL> and there is the control!
<CBiLL> 8-)
<CBiLL> thanks laga .. I would have not thought of looking at that line 4
<CBiLL> in the first place
<CBiLL> you can file bug if you want
<CBiLL> I want to play with mythbuntu!
<CBiLL> hehehe
<laga> CBiLL: please file a bug about that, describing how it happened (during an upgrade) etc
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> url to file bug at?
<laga> glade-3 is making me wanna cry
<CBiLL> ok got nvidia installed .. rebooting
<laga> CBiLL: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bugs
<CBiLL> I might have to do this next http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_PVR-350#Playback_Freezes
<directhex|work> laga, who uses glade 3?
<DaveMorris> me
<CBiLL> no flickerings
<DaveMorris> glade2 is been depreceated
<CBiLL> which I am afraid of
<CBiLL> seem like turning on teletextis causing the problem maybe hrmm
<laga> glade-3 is not *gently caress*ing aving my signals sometimes.
<laga> it's not like i put them in there for fun.
<laga> so please save them to disk, dear glade-3. kthx.
<DaveMorris> laga: I've not had that problem before
<laga> i'm probably just being stupid.
<laga> i don't know anything about python or gtk, i just type in my signal and want it to be used
<DaveMorris> oh, I used the user interface designer for GTK+, and the hook the signals up to my c++ code
<laga> ah, now it's working. needs some additional clicks
<CBiLL> ok done with bug report
<CBiLL> you should see it pop in the channel in a minute hehe
<CBiLL> well it not flickering
<CBiLL> going to turn on CC .. I am afraid that was causing it .. I hope not
<CBiLL> cuz being deaf I need it 8-/
<CBiLL> hrmm now won't let me run mythtv setup ..
<CBiLL> blah got locked out
<CBiLL> had to ssh in to reboot 8-/
<laga> :/
<laga> did you re-run dist-upgrade after fixing lirc?
<CBiLL> yes
<CBiLL> no error found
<CBiLL> the bug occured when I try to access mythtv setup in control centre
<CBiLL> it complained I need to be in the same group etc
<CBiLL> ok I think flickering is back
<laga> um
<laga> ok
<CBiLL> wait
<laga> are you using a pvr 150 and trying to enable CC?
<ubotu> New bug: #140647 in lirc (main) "mythbuntu control centre refuse to load after doing a "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140647
<CBiLL> 500
<CBiLL> pvr 500 and enabled CC
<CBiLL> yeah it back
<laga> CBiLL: go to the recording profiles
<laga> CBiLL: in mythfrontend
<CBiLL> ok
<laga> and set 640x480 there as recording resolution
<laga> for "default" and "livetv" at least.
<CBiLL> I am there
<laga> tell me if it works afterwards
<laga> if yes, file a bug ;)
<laga> there's a bug in ivtv which will cause issues if CC and scaling is enabled, AFAIK
<CBiLL> no change
<CBiLL> still flickering
<CBiLL> that recording I made
<CBiLL> was cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<CBiLL> so it not mythtv
<laga> yes, but the resolution was probably wrong
<CBiLL> ah I see
<CBiLL> didn't help 8-/
<CBiLL> at least I am happy to know it not the card
<CBiLL> 8-/
<laga> oh '/
<laga> :'(
<CBiLL> you think increasing buffer will work?
<CBiLL> it ok
<CBiLL> I can go back to SageTV
<laga> CBiLL: no.. i doubt it..
<laga> heh, i believe there's a fix somewhere
<CBiLL> hrmm
<CBiLL> I been looking for the past 16 hours
<CBiLL> tring mythdora mythknopp Fedora/MythTV and this Mythbuntu twice now hehe
<laga> working in mythdora?
<CBiLL> no same
<CBiLL> oh wow
<CBiLL> flickerign with VBI off now
<CBiLL> hrmmm
<laga> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/248558?search_string=hans%20verkuil;#248558
<laga> duh
<laga> i was being stupid
<laga> CBiLL: increase capture resolution to 720x48
<laga> CBiLL: increase capture resolution to 720x480
<laga> for both livetv and default
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> I saw that post
<CBiLL> hrmmmm
<CBiLL> maybe 8-)
<laga> maybe?
<CBiLL> maybe fixed
<CBiLL> waiting
<CBiLL> and watching
<laga> ah
<laga> that's the problem with mythtv
<laga> i always get carried away watching TV when testing stuff
<CBiLL> waiting for a show with CC to start
<CBiLL> too many commericals
<CBiLL> hehe
<laga> bah
<laga> i need someone who knows the python apt api
<CBiLL> it started
<laga> or i need source which is properly documented
<CBiLL> so far looking good
<CBiLL> I think you fixed it
<laga> i'm glad to hear that
<CBiLL> I am so glad your here at this time of the hour
<CBiLL> 5am
<CBiLL> hehe
<CBiLL> thank you so much
<CBiLL> it mean lots!
<laga> it's noon here :)
<CBiLL> ah
<CBiLL> let me think .. hrmmmm German?
<CBiLL> no wait .. euro!
<laga> CBiLL: no, i want people to be happy with mythbuntu. i have already dedicated a lot of my time to so people should use it :)
<laga> yes, german
<CBiLL> ah I was right! lol
<CBiLL> hehe
<laga> "european" is not a nationality :)
<CBiLL> USA here
<CBiLL> it look sweet
<laga> yup, thought that :)
<CBiLL> going to increase fonts
<laga> CBiLL: ok, file a bug with that info please, also include link to the http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/248558?search_string=hans%20verkuil;#248558
<laga> i'm working on the control centre right now so i need a reminder to look at it later
<laga> or maybe someone else will take it
<CBiLL> ok will do in a minute
<CBiLL> under which topic ? mythtv?
<laga> yes, and/or mythbuntu
<laga> doesnt really matter
<CBiLL> ok trying to find the cat then
<CBiLL> package - mythbuntu correct?
<laga> yup
<CBiLL> you saw the mpg
<CBiLL> what would you call it?
<CBiLL> flickering?
<CBiLL> distortation?
<CBiLL> trying to think how to describe it in a bug report
<laga> bad flickering, part of the picture overlaid over the rest
<CBiLL> thanks
<CBiLL> ok writing it
<laga> it's just a reminder to set the video resolution appropriately, basically
<CBiLL> yeah
<CBiLL> does it mean it will use up more space to record show?
<CBiLL> bigger mpeg filesize per recording?
<directhex|work> laga, i write my gui apps in c#, where nobody wanted to touch glade 3 with a barge pole
<laga> directhex|work: i'm slowly getting the hang of it
<CBiLL> done laga
<CBiLL> thank so much man
<CBiLL> you save me lot of headaches!
<CBiLL> I can't believe how simple a fix it is
<laga> :)
<laga> glad it's working for you now
<CBiLL> any idea if it records the line21 CC into mpeg too?
<CBiLL> I hope so
<laga> what's line21? the stuff you're viewing now?
<CBiLL> stuff that embedded into the video itself
<CBiLL> where it decodes the CC from
<CBiLL> or teletext
<CBiLL> I think it line22 on PAL
<CBiLL> 8-)
<laga> i have no clue
<CBiLL> <- expert on teletext coding
<CBiLL> =P
<CBiLL> hehe
<CBiLL> well being deaf make you one
<laga> are you wondering if your CC ill be available in the recordings as well
<laga> heh, figured as much
<CBiLL> yup
<CBiLL> lots of PVR strip it out of video
<CBiLL> before writing to mpeg file
<CBiLL> which disappoints me
<laga> well
<laga> you _are_ watching a recording right now
<laga> mythtv records everything you watch
<CBiLL> hrmm so it should playback the CC? let me try that in mplayer
<CBiLL> need to get samba working
<CBiLL> where the config for it?
<laga> i have no clue
<laga> never used samba much
<CBiLL> wow so perfect
<CBiLL> I owe you a pint if I ever in german
<CBiLL> =P
<laga> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #140659 in mythbuntu "Bad flickering with pictures overlaying each other pictures on PVR-500 with VBI enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140659
<CBiLL> there it is
<CBiLL> heh
<laga> cool, thanks
<CBiLL> welcome and thanks too
<cornell_work> A bit off topic, but I'd like y'all's opinions.  I'm looking for a gui text editor, which can be scripted using a common language (like PHP, Perl, Javascript) and has linux and windows versions, preferrably open source.  Any opinions?
<directhex|work> so emacs doesn't count because it uses lisp?
<cornell_work> It would be the only thing I could program in lisp ;-)  The point is to be able to use a language that is also generally useful in other places.
<directhex|work> php's hardly a language for scripting an editor though
<laga> bah
<laga> i need to get better at coding.
<laga> enough frustration for now, RL is calling
<cornell_work> RIght, directhex|work , PHP might not've been the best example.
<frink_> perl would be ideal for editor scripting
<directhex|work> everything makes sense to someone
<directhex|work> hell, GIMP uses Scheme for scripting as standard. hands up if you're done a decent Scheme course?
<cornell_work> Hands up if you heard of a Scheme ;-)
<cornell_work> frink_: probably right, Perl would be very good
<laga> yay, 515 karma points
* DaveMorris dosen't worry about karma points
<Daviey> Yeah he does
<laga> heh
<laga> latest -rt kernel update in gutsy broke my sound
<laga> so beware
<directhex|work> i finally have sound on my office pc for the first time ever (initially running dapper) after upgrading to gutsy
<laga> omh
<laga> i cant begin to describe the amount of hae that's building up in my every time i try to print something in linux
<laga> and it doesn't work
<laga> and it's often not working
<laga> _very_ often.
<directhex|work> i find printer choice helps
<directhex|work> and with printing, as with any config task, not using kde helps too, since kcontrol is guaranteed to *gently caress* something up horribly every time
<laga> it's an entry-level HP printer. HP was recommended by linuxprinting.org
<laga> yeah, using kcontrol right now *sigh*
<laga> this printer is a POS
* tgm4883 users a brother MFC
<directhex|work> what is it?
<frink_> laga: my linux printing is fine
<laga> directhex|work: HP deskjet 5740
<laga> it used to work in debian sarge and in feisty AFAIK
<laga> always accompanied by random b0rkage
<directhex|work> Color inkjet printer, max. 4800x1200 dpi, works Perfectly
* laga sighs
<frink_> i have no probs printing
<frink_> to postscript things, a plotter, a dell with a network card, a Cannon i865
<frink_> but really, get postscript printers..
<frink_> much easier. they just work on anything.
<tgm4883> bah, go old school.  Stone and chisel
<directhex|work> i had the joy of giving canon a 10-part plan on why we wouldn't buy a 10000 printer from them
<frink_> why not?
<directhex|work> not sure if i still have it. hold on...
<frink_> did it involve linux support?
<frink_> I told a company making WiMAX PCMCIA cards that we would not buy any unless they support Linux.. They now reckon they will have the driver source in my hands in a month :)
<directhex|work> frink_, it did indeed involve linux support. let me get the email up
<frink_> cool
<directhex|work> http://www.apebox.org/canon.txt
<frink_>  precisely how much crack would we need to have
<frink_> smoked to consider Canon to be a better option?
<frink_> lol
<frink_> that's a great line :)
<directhex|work> i'm pretty sure i used it on the phone to them
<superm1> morning
<laga> morning superm1
<directhex|work> superm1 awakes!
<laga> ok, bank was already closed *grrr*
<frink_> hey superm1
<superm1> laga, more than 7 hours right :)
<laga> superm1: about 7:20
<laga> good boy
<superm1> haha
<laga> i should open a kindergarten for distro maintainers
<laga> superm1: BTW, the UI side for the mythweb auth stuff was surprisingly easy.
<laga> i can't get the backend side of things to work because i dunno how to use debconf.py :)
<superm1> laga, oh be careful with that
<superm1> there is a reason why its not on right now
<laga> "on"?
<superm1> you can only have one debconf backend active at a time
<laga> oh.
<superm1> is there any code in the control centre alluding that i wanted to use it?
<superm1> there should be
<superm1> or maybe i'm thinking of live-autostart
<laga> i dunno, i didn't grep in there.
<frink_> Ya know what would be nice...
<chuk> what is that message box that comes up on the current version of trunk when you start it?
<laga> i just looked in ubiquity
<chuk> about choosing a server
<laga> chuk: upnp
<laga> chuk: you should follow mythtv-commits and mythtv-dev if you use trunk
<frink_> on the web front end on the recorded programmes list, clicking on the programme links to the file on disk. It'd be nice if it could transcode that in real time to something streamable.
<superm1> laga, well if you end up doing debconf in the control centre, you have to find a way to stop it and start it
<superm1> which i don't think is possible unless you call it via a shell script
<superm1> that sources the debconf /usr/share/debconf/module
<laga> superm1: debconf.py does stop it AFAIK
<laga> or at least it's possible to do that
<superm1> laga, not in my tests.  it forks a process that runs debconf, and then somehow the parent process is turned into a child
<superm1> or something wacky like that
<laga> o_O
<superm1> which makes sense for most applications of it, but not this one
<laga> it runs debconf-communicate', '-fnoninteractive
<laga> anyways, gotta run.
<laga> superm1: oh, one last thing. can we actually still upload new versions of the packages?
<superm1> laga, well yes and no
<superm1> regarding what it runs
<tgm4883> frink_, like mythstreamtv?
<superm1> laga, its needs to run one more thing in order to work
<superm1> i can try to explain better what i ran into later
<superm1> laga, 'new' in what sense?
<laga> superm1: "new" as in "i added stuff to the control centre"
<superm1> oh yeah that can still go in
<laga> good.
<laga> dont wanna be stressing myself over things which still have time
<tgm4883> do things in the ppa have to adhere to the universe guidelines like version numbering?
<superm1> its just new upstream versions that we can't do
<superm1> tgm4883, they *should*
<tgm4883> they *should*, but they are not *required*?
<superm1> well why do you bring this up?
<laga> ok, bye
<superm1> cya
<tgm4883> eh, my gutsy pbuilder is borked and I need to package something, but it doesn't follow the right version number
<superm1> what version number does it follow?
<tgm4883> um
<tgm4883> well one is bzr24
<tgm4883> thats how it ends
<superm1> okay i guess explain better
<superm1> what's in universe
<superm1> and what do you want to do on the ppa
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> it's not in universe
<tgm4883> I am packaging the AWN for reacocard for 64-bit, but i only have a feisty pbuilder right now
<superm1> didn't someone already do awn in a ppa?
<tgm4883> so basically i want to package it on the ppa and send it to reacocard so he can host it
<superm1> Armanath
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> link?
<superm1> i dont have a link, i just remember him discussing it
<superm1> or maybe RAOF
<tgm4883> hm, i'll have to check it out
<superm1> well maybe not, i dont see it in either of their ppa's
<superm1> well i would really recommend following the universe version structure
<superm1> it will save lots of hassle later
<tgm4883> so then how should I change the versioning if it is coming from bzr?
<tgm4883> I mean, i don't want to totally blow away the bzr number right?
<tgm4883> for instance this is what it currently looks like avant-window-navigator-bzr_0.1.2-bzr73-1.dsc
<superm1> well that versioning is fine
<superm1> you just need to make it an ubuntu version
<superm1> that's a debian one
<superm1> so like
<superm1> 0.1.2-bzr73-1ubuntu0~ppa1
<DaveMorris> superm1: you able to review my package for me today?
<superm1> DaveMorris, it will have to be late, i have the career fair today
<superm1> i'll try to afterward
<frink_> umm
<frink_> using vlc stream/transcode mythtv recordings does somewhat rock when you have 1.3Mb/s uplink on your home DSL :)
<DaveMorris> superm1: best of luck with that, I won't be around later so just mail me your comments if you do it today
<superm1> l
<superm1> k
<tgm4883> superm1, have you seen this before when doing dput IOError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied:
<superm1> nope
<tgm4883> :*
<tgm4883> :(
<frink_> strace it
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> superm1, I think it is required to follow the ubuntu versioning
<frink_> heh
<frink_> i went to a career fair at a local college
<frink_> they wanted me to talk about careers in the Internet industry
<frink_> they wanted me to emphasize how important it is to stay in education to succeed, unfortunately, i dropped out of college and did well anyway and I was not going to lie
<frink_> they didnt invite me back this year
<superm1> haha
<frink_> they invited EVERYBODY else back who spoke though.
<DaveMorris> frink_: Formal Education
<DaveMorris> isn't the best route for everyone
<DaveMorris> you where right to tell them that
<directhex|work> more qualifications make you a better human being!
* DaveMorris signs up for the MSCE's
<frink_> DaveMorris: Quite.
<frink_> I just did not get on with it.. Though I am going to Uni this year to read Theology.
<frink_> but  then, I was more interested in how much free Internet access I could get through through BT's X.25 network
<frink_> and getting free phonecalls on my P3
<tgm4883> sweet, i just got spam from 2003
<DaveMorris> frink_: which uni, and I'm assuming the UK
<frink_> DaveMorris: www.lst.ac.uk
<frink_> yup in the UK
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, you know your tracking code is still not verified for your website?
<laga> re
<laga> 567.853202]  snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<laga> anyone else seeing this with latest gutsy kernel?
<tgm4883> wtf
<laga> -rt kernel that is
<tgm4883> i just installed stumble upon and this is the first site it sent me to
<tgm4883> http://svt.se/hogafflahage/hogafflaHage_site/Kor/hestekor.swf
<laga> you're cruel for sending flash video to a man with broken sound drivers
<tgm4883> sorry :(
<laga> and ffs, unionfs is still broken.
* laga makes a mental note: don't expect too much from pre-release software
<tgm4883> heh
<laga> i'm under the impression they shipped a new kernel package which the same "real" version number. it's still 2.6.22-11-rt here
<tgm4883> whoa
<tgm4883> http://www.100mb.nl/
<laga> looks like linux-ubuntu-modules needs a rebuild
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 tracking code?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> for google analytics
<DaveMorris> I have no idea what you mean
<tgm4883> hmm
<DaveMorris> oh for greenacre.no-ip.com
<tgm4883> yes
<DaveMorris> that got added to the mythbuntu tracking stuff?
<tgm4883> yep
<DaveMorris> I just looked at it, I never put the javascript into the pages
<tgm4883> I made the same mistake for my company website, you have to make a new team if you want to keep it seperate
<DaveMorris> ok thnaks
<tgm4883> that would be why the tracking is missing
<laga> something in my printer setups likes to SIGSEGV
<keescook> superm1: hey, your lirc patch -- I noticed the entire postinst was dropped -- was that intentional?
<laga> yay, sound working again. after recompiling linux-ubuntu-modules
<deffcon> so guys can i test somethings out for you today
<keescook> superm1: ah, nm, you fixed it (or my build got sane).  I've uploaded the lirc stuff now.  Thanks!
<laga> keescook: thanks
<deffcon> superm1: which lircd.conf have u used for mythbuntu alpha 4 ( mceusb2 ) ? The one one from lirc.com/remotes
<foxbuntu> deffcon, just use the mythbuntu-lirc-generator and you will not need to do all that
<deffcon> superm1: not exactly true if i may say because some buttons on my mce remote didn't work at all even though i tried to change in mythtv controls, but i solved it i had to change my lircrc, so back to basics
<deffcon> superm1: do you have experience with nvidia 7100 with mythbuntu i can't get it to work
<tgm4883> deffcon, whats not working?
<deffcon> i see the mythtv gui but no menu items ( the text )
<CBiLL> are there more skin for mythtv?
<tgm4883> CBiLL, yes
<tgm4883> mythtv-themes
<tgm4883> deffcon, mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> and did you install the restricted drivers?
<CBiLL> ie is there a website with collection of myth themes?
<CBiLL> is there a youtube plugin for mythtv?
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Themes
<laga> i'd like to note that switching from i386 to amd64 on a live system can lead to horrible b0rkage
<tgm4883> laga, I didn't even think that was possible
<laga> well
<laga> i got to the point where i replaced libc6...
<laga> i'm downloading a gutsy amd64 image now so i can fix this properly
<laga> 700K/s :(
<CBiLL> Hi laga how are you today?
<laga> CBiLL: it's still "today" for me :)
<laga> i'm ok i think
<CBiLL> heheh ok
<laga> how are you? mythv still working?
<CBiLL> yes
<CBiLL> working good
<laga> nice
<CBiLL> on SageTV I had a youtube pluging but doesn't look like MyhtTV have such feature?
<SpudDogg> sup all
<laga> CBiLL: in trunk, you can use mythbrowser with youtube
<laga> its not that great, but working
<laga> hi SpudDogg
<CBiLL> ah ok thanks
<tgm4883> im wondering if mythstream would work?
<laga> with youtube? hum
<SpudDogg> laga: i just stumbled across the mythbuntu.org site.  i am very excited about this, because I am a long time mythtv user, but i love the ubuntu distro.  i hope i can be a valuable member of the crowd
<CBiLL> I use youtube a lot becasue all deaf news or commuity event talks are sent to there
<tgm4883> laga, yea, apparently it can grab video from rss
<laga> tgm4883: i think mythnews in trunk has some multimedia support, too
<laga> SpudDogg: welcome aboard then :)
<SpudDogg> hey, does mythbuntu have out-of-the-box irblaster support?
<CBiLL> for some remotes yes
<laga> cool, i didn't know that. :)
<CBiLL> doesn't it ask you when you first set up to select a remote anyway?
<SpudDogg> i have a myth box running now, and having an IR blaster really makes it better...i cant wait until this download is done :)
<CBiLL> or config them in control centre
<CBiLL> oh sorry I was thinking backward lol
<CBiLL> don't know baout sending out signal
<CBiLL> I haven't learn that part yet
<SpudDogg> ahh, ok.  well if it's not there yet, i'll add it :)
<CBiLL> but I do know it got remote support thou 8-)
<laga> SpudDogg: that'd be great
<CBiLL> didn't have mine
<CBiLL> I had to add it
<laga> CBiLL: remote? which one?
<CBiLL> Firefly but I submitted bug report and added the conf files for it
<laga> good
<laga> i was just gonna say.. :>
<CBiLL> heheh already done
<CBiLL> 8-)
<laga> SpudDogg: feel free to join our mailing list if you wanna participate
<SpudDogg> sure will
<CBiLL> are extra themes in the repo? can I apt-get them or I have to download it from wiki?
<SpudDogg> didnt see that on the site, but i'll do look again
<laga> SpudDogg: not sure if it's on there
<laga> CBiLL: install mythtv-themes
<laga> many themes are missing, though
<laga> they're outdated (not working anymore with current mythtv)
<laga> or simply not packaged
<CBiLL> ah I see
<laga> soon we'll have weekly builds for some themes
<laga> there's just not enough time in the day
<CBiLL> is that the mailing list? http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<laga> CBiLL: no
<laga> err
<deffcon> tgm4883: yes i installed the restricted drivers yes from mythbuntu-control-centre
<deffcon> tgm4883 : still no text in mythtv gui
<CBiLL> only thing I found that says "mailing list" on www.mythbuntu.org
<laga> CBiLL, SpudDogg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-mythtv
<laga> deffcon: if you have some spare time, you could translate https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythbuntu-control-centre/+pots/mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> that's the control centre
<CBiLL> thanks laga
<deffcon> laga : maybe you can help me with me nvidia 7100 card in othe frontend with alpha 4 --> no text in mythtv gui
<bendailey> deffcon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/137167
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,Fix committed] 
<CBiLL> I wonder how many time that bug report comes up hehe
<deffcon> bendailey: this is not my problem, i have just no text in the mythtv gui
<bendailey> deffcon: sorry I realized that after I posted and then reread
<deffcon> anybody?
<bendailey> deffcon: can you navigate?
<deffcon> i'am i missing fonts or something, i removed my theme-cache already but that didn't work also
<deffcon> laga: i'm already busy with the dutch " mythbuntu-control-centre"
<laga> deffcon: great :)
<laga> deffcon: ok.. does it work without the proprietary nvidia driver?
<deffcon> if i set vesa in the xorg.conf i get text
<deffcon> laga : if i set vesa in the xorg.conf i get text
<laga> ok
<laga> hum
<deffcon> yes strange he
<deffcon> when do you choose for nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<deffcon> ?
<laga> nvidia-glx is for "normal" cards, nvidia-glx-new is for the newest cards. with my 7600GS for example, i can use nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx
<laga> deffcon: run mythfrontend -O
<laga>                   ThemePainter=qt
<laga> err
<laga> mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt
<laga> working?
<SpudDogg> man, i cant even boot mythbuntu livecd using the vesa driver :/
<SpudDogg> i keep getting that damn X error..now waiting for command prompt
<deffcon> i have to run upstairs one moment please
<taff> hi ! just found out about mythubuntu ! seems to be a nice project .. anybody has a list of supported video cards ? i never got my Cinergy 600 TV to record on ubuntu
<taff> it works with tvtime ... but not with vdr .... ( no dvb card )
<NeoFax> I cannot install mythbuntu.  Ubiquity errors always with  an error 211.
<tgm4883_laptop> tvtime?  I thought you said it didn't work with ubuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> NeoFax, what step?
<taff> well it works for watching ....
<tgm4883_laptop> taff, did it work in mythtv?
<taff> but not with recording / tvtime cannot record.... and as far as i know mythtv uses vdr ... --> that never worked
<NeoFax> While it is installing it gets to installing software and then exits at approximatly 50-60%
<deffcon> laga : nope not working
<taff> no nothing worked with mythtv :) but this could be because of me :D
<taff> right now i only could get tvtime to work ... but unfortunalty i cannot record with it
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> why again won't it work with vdr?
<taff> well vdr does crash because it does not recognise the buffer of the video card ... at least thats the error message with some hex code
<taff> but to be honest i am not really sure if it will work with vdr because i have read that it only supports dvb cards .. is that true ?
<taff> btw thanks for reading and helping :)
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, is saa7134 built into gutsy?
<NeoFax> tgm4883_laptop: It errors on the install of the software
<deffcon> laga ?
<tgm4883_laptop> NeoFax, did you verify the iso and burnt cd?
<tgm4883_laptop> taff, I think it will work
<taff> saa7134 is built into feisty .... so i am sure it is in gutsy ?
<tgm4883_laptop> a quick google shows your card uses saa7134, which just requires a modprobe in feisty
<NeoFax> tgm4883_laptop: 3 times.  I am even trying to use it in a virtualbox.  The md5sum matches and it boots fine.
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv uses non dvb cards fine
<SpudDogg> i've found a problem with the live CD's X configuration...who do i report that to?
<tgm4883_laptop> NeoFax, and virtualbox is giving you the same problems?
<taff> well it works with feisty on tvtime ;) but i get this buffer error with vdr
<taff> i have had this problem for months now ... and it is one of my last reasons to still run windows ...
<tgm4883_laptop> SpudDogg, file a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<tgm4883_laptop> taff, did you try it with mythtv?
<taff> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> and it didn't work
<taff> did not work
<SpudDogg> tgm4883_laptop: doing it right now, thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> did you modprobe the saa7134 driver?
<taff> no actually not
<tgm4883_laptop> modprobe that driver then
<taff> i thought the driver should be alright
<taff> since it works with tvtime ... am i wrong here =
<tgm4883_laptop> I direct you to all the other cards that use the saa7134 (non dvb) driver and  mythtv.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list
<taff> ok i will check thanks ! i have used modeprobe before but only with guides
<NeoFax> tgm4883_laptop: I am working on getting virtualbox to work in sidux.  It looks like I have to log out for me to be added to the vboxuser group.
<taff> how do i exactly use it with the saa7134 driver ? ( sorry if it is too newbie ! )
<NeoFax> Is there a way to restat the user info without restarting X?
<tgm4883_laptop> back in 5 min
<tgm4883_laptop> not off the top of my head
<taff> mhmh i don't really understand .. the teratek card is not listed and all the saa realted topics are with dvb cards ... little confused
<taff> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Terratec_Cinergy_600  --> not really alot of information yet :P
<tgm4883_laptop> taff http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Video_capture_card
<tgm4883_laptop> then you will notice your card is listed here http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134
<tgm4883_laptop> you will also notice that other cards also use saa7134
<tgm4883_laptop> and that these cards had to modprobe the saa7134 driver to get it to work in mythtv in Ubuntu Feisty, that info is located here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list
<tgm4883_laptop> for instance a card that uses that is the Compro Videomate DBT-200
<tgm4883_laptop> where they have to modprobe the saa7134 driver to get it to work under Feisty
<taff> sorry if this is not the right place but what exactly does modprobe do ?
<tgm4883_laptop> It loads the driver
<taff> and i found this now : http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Terratec_Cinergy_400 this should be exactly the same
<taff> but the driver is loaded ? it would not work with tvtime if it is not loaded ? ( sorry this is just interest question :P )
<tgm4883_laptop> arg
<taff> you don't have to answer ...
<taff> i will just try it :)
<taff> thanks alot for your help !
<NeoFax> tgm4883_laptop: In virtualbox it crashes at the same spot
<tgm4883> NeoFax, what hardware?
<tgm4883> alpha 4?
<tgm4883> 32 or 64 bit?
<tgm4883> backtrace?
<NeoFax> I have an Celeron 3.2 Ghz w/ an Nvidia video card
<NeoFax> 32 bit alpha 4
<NeoFax> I can send you a snapshot of the error
<tgm4883> throw it up on a pic site
<tgm4883> like photobucket
<SpudDogg> when running this liveCD, i get a blank screen with a mouse pointer i can move around, but that's it.  the CD drive is running like hell, but i dont think anything is going on.  it's been here for about 5-6 minutes now.  is that normal?
<SpudDogg> ok, it went...it just took a REALLY long time
<laga> heh
<SpudDogg> not bad, i reported a bug in my first 20 mins
<SpudDogg> now i double-clicked the install mythbuntu icon about a dozen times.  is my computer just slow or what?
<laga> mazbe it|s slow, aze
<laga> sorry, layout messed up
<SpudDogg> i see
<SpudDogg> that computer is an old one, but i dont think it should be THIS slow.  oh well, waiting around
<SpudDogg> wait, did you just call me 'ace'?
<NeoFax> tgm4883: Here is the link:  http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff46/neofax/
<laga> or you need to double click faster
<SpudDogg> laga: nah, plenty of click skills lol
<ubotu> New bug: #140799 in mythbuntu "Live CD's X configuration not correct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140799
<SpudDogg> ahh, there's my bug report
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> SpudDogg, im not sure thats a bug
<tgm4883> I think it's something new in gutsy
<SpudDogg> really?  i have a plain gutsy install without that problem...but on a different machine
<tgm4883> interesting
<SpudDogg> a regular ubuntu gutsy install that is
<tgm4883> I have it without all that
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> although in the next release that will all be fixed thanks to bulletproofx
<SpudDogg> i dont even know if its possible to change defaults like that...i dont know what's involved in having a livecd detect hardware correctly
<SpudDogg> ahh ok
<laga> bulletproofx is nice
<laga> deleted my xorg.conf and x still started
<tgm4883> ah it's not that great I formatted my Hard drive and it told me Operating System not found ;)
<tgm4883> bulletproof-x my ass
<SpudDogg> man my test computer is slow...the window is just opening.  something is wrong with that picture
<laga> huhu
<laga> how can bulletproof x format zour hdd
<tgm4883> whoosh
<tgm4883> thats the sound of a joke going over your head
<laga> oh.
<tgm4883> my GF has the same problem :)
<laga> :(
<laga> tgm4883: mazbe it wasnt that funnz
<laga> funny
<laga> heh
<tgm4883> :*
<tgm4883> :(
<laga> scnr
<laga> &me hugs tgm4883
<laga> i need to fix the keyboard layout
<tgm4883> thats cause your not from US, no sense of humor ;)
<laga> and no us keyboard
<SpudDogg> ok fellas, bbl for more playing around
<tgm4883> laga does this look familiar http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff46/neofax/
<tgm4883> I didn't think this was popping up in alpha 4
<laga> not sure
<laga> did he enable vnc
<tgm4883> NeoFax?
<tgm4883> ^^
<NeoFax> tgm4883: Yes?
<NeoFax> No, It does not ask me about vnc
<tgm4883> standard install or advanced?
<laga> oh
<NeoFax> Standard
<laga> mz computer is broken so i cant reallz check bug reports
<laga> just report a new one
<laga> althouh it looks kinda familar
<tgm4883> thats what I thought
<NeoFax> OK, since it may be a bug.  How do I install mythbuntu?  Install Gutsy Kubuntu then use the cdrom to add packages?
<tgm4883> sorta
<laga> install gutsz and install mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> you could install kubuntu then travel here http://www.mythbuntu.org/existingubuntu
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<NeoFax> laga: That will install all of the dependencies?
<tgm4883> you install it via the control centre
<tgm4883> laga, do you know eta on beta release?
<NeoFax> OK.  Thanks!  That is my next endeavour.
<laga> tgm4883: for mb or gutsy
<tgm4883> MB
<laga> no
<laga> we are way too busy heh
<tgm4883> gutsy is easy, there is a schedule
<tgm4883> mythbuntu I have to check with a sorcorass in the top of a castle
<tgm4883> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<MythbuntuGuest19> Hi all, checking out mythbuntu for the first time to upgrade to get schedules direct functionality.
<MythbuntuGuest19> Got it installed, but the install script for the nvidia driver with TV out is not working and I am unsure what to do to troubleshoot
<MythbuntuGuest19> x fails to start
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest19, do you mean that duing install you can't install the nvidia driver or after install you cant?
<tgm4883> what video card?
<tgm4883> ok then, glad I could help
<MythbuntuGuest73> it was detected and installed, and it gave me the option to select tv out. After install x is not starting
<tgm4883> what card?
<tgm4883> did you install via the control-centre, or the command line?
<MythbuntuGuest73> I would have to look it up - nvidia 5?00 or something likst that
<MythbuntuGuest73> control center
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> any errors during startup?
<MythbuntuGuest73> it says failed to load module
<MythbuntuGuest73> no drivers available
<tgm4883> does it say which one?
<MythbuntuGuest73> is there a command line script to reconfigure?
<MythbuntuGuest73> no, it does not
<MythbuntuGuest73> I'll run the boot disk again and see if I missed something
<tgm4883> did you verify the iso and cd?
<MythbuntuGuest73> Nope
<MythbuntuGuest73> I am lazy like that ;-P
<tgm4883> try that :)
<MythbuntuGuest73> Is the nvidia proprietary driver usually auto installed?
<laga> no
<laga> ok, its official: i broke my desktop :)
<MythbuntuGuest73> maybe that is my problem - isn't that the only one where tv out works?
<laga> tomorrow i shall reinstall gutsy
<laga> MythbuntuGuest73: for nvidia. zes.
<laga> yes*
<MythbuntuGuest73> I think I to recompile the kernel to get it working before
<laga> gnight
<tgm4883> Do I have to do anything special at the command line to build a source package for gutsy on a feisty system?
<laga> tgm4883: specifz the distro in the changelog
<laga> next to the version number theres a field for that afaik
<tgm4883> thats all that needs done?
<laga> zup, i think so
<laga> cya
<tgm4883> sweet, thanks
<tgm4883> bye
<MythbuntuGuest73> did the check - no errors found
<MythbuntuGuest73> Interestingly, the install locks when I try to choose the install proprietary drivers. If I hit ctl-alt-backspace it works on the second try.
<MythbuntuGuest73> or it appears to work anyhow
<MythbuntuGuest73> ok
<MythbuntuGuest73> installed again
<MythbuntuGuest73> now it gives the error "failed to fetch blablabla/nvidia-glx_1.0.9639blablabla
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> you can't do the proprietary install during install
<tgm4883> you have to do it after
<MythbuntuGuest73> oh!
<MythbuntuGuest73> how do I go about that?
<tgm4883> from the control centre that you saw earlier
<tgm4883> im hoping that it works the second time :)
<MythbuntuGuest73> oh
<MythbuntuGuest73> I get it now
<MythbuntuGuest73> i'll try again
<MythbuntuGuest73> same deal - fails downloading driver
<superm1_> g' evenin folks
<superm1_> keescook, i saw that the upload for lirc was committed in my mail, thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-19
<MythbuntuGuest73> an apt-get update fixed the problem
<MythbuntuGuest73> installing now
<keescook> superm1_: you bet, thanks for collecting and testing those fixes.
<superm1_> keescook, for some reason or another lirc has been a fun pet package to pick up :)
<[_Trimble_] > hi all
<[_Trimble_] > :)
<keescook> superm1_: yeah, I know what you mean.  :)
<[_Trimble_] > sigh.  trying to install from the 7.10 ISO again... failing to even load the liveCD... sigh
<[_Trimble_] > sigh... if I click Install Proprietary Video Driver during install, the installer locks up.
<[_Trimble_] > even after i freshly burned a new disc from the iso :(
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I am in coder hell...vbscript and SIDs
* tgm4883_laptop doesn't know foxbuntu :)
* foxbuntu is going to kick tgm4883_laptop out of the irc for that comment
<foxbuntu> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 137167 | [_Trimble_] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137167
<tgm4883_laptop> you would think I would know that bug number off the top of my head by now
<[_Trimble_] > hehehe thank you.  at least I know it's not my fault ;)
<[_Trimble_] > what is the silicon dust HDHomerun config util?  is that for some specific hardware?
<[_Trimble_] > I dont have any hardware by silicon dust...
<[_Trimble_] > or is that software for configuring something i migh thave?
<tgm4883_laptop> its for a tuner
<[_Trimble_] > ok good - i dont have that one
<tgm4883_laptop> if you dont have it then get it :P
<[_Trimble_] > lol  i assume it's for HD.. i dont have any HD displays yet :P
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have a computer monitor?
<tgm4883_laptop> booya, probably HD
<[_Trimble_] > yeah, but I'm not going to use it for my mythtv watching in the family room ;)
* tgm4883_laptop can't live without HD
<[_Trimble_] > i can't justify the cost of HD still
<[_Trimble_] > ok, I need to put ndiswrapper on this box... can I do that with just apt-get install ndiswrapper?  or should i do apt get update/upgrade first?
<Tari> just installing ndiswrapper should work
<[_Trimble_] > thx :)
<[_Trimble_] > im using it's onboard wired lan to setup, plan to switch back to wireless when it's driver is in place :)
<[_Trimble_] > hi guest
<[_Trimble_] > hi tari
<ian_001> does anyone know the correct command to do a full upgrade?
<ian_001> i have the release from the 11th and just tried ot upgrade my nvidia drivers and now they dont work because they require the latest kernel i guess
<MythbuntuGuest69> hi!
<MythbuntuGuest69> I just had the nvidia problem
<MythbuntuGuest69> had to apt-get update first
<Tari_> yeah, that
<MythbuntuGuest69> are ivtv drivers installed? having a hard time getting my pvr-350 working
<tgm4883> ian_001, apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<ian_001> should i do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<MythbuntuGuest92> no!!
<MythbuntuGuest92> just do apt-get update
<ian_001> good thing i asked, i was about to!
<MythbuntuGuest92> then run the control panel thingie
<MythbuntuGuest92> it fixed the error that the file was not found
<ian_001> restricted-manager or something?
<MythbuntuGuest92> the control center
<MythbuntuGuest92> you have to change the logon type
<ian_001> reboot first?
<tgm4883> ian_001, feisty or gutsy?
<ian_001> the mythbuntu install from sept 1
<ian_001> so the latest
<tgm4883> you may want to try a dist-upgrade
<MythbuntuGuest92> Sorry,
<MythbuntuGuest92> I thought you had a different problem
<tgm4883> although I don't know if that will fix your problem, as a regular apt-get upgrade should pull the package your looking for
<MythbuntuGuest92> I downloaded the image tonight and installed it. The nvidia driver would not install until I did an update.
<ian_001> because the previous driver wasnt there?
<ian_001> thats hte problem i had
<ian_001> i uninstalled just the nvidia driver and whe ni went to reinstall it it was gone
<tgm4883> what do you mean it is gone?
<ian_001> when i went to install the nvidia driver from the restricted mmanager it shoewd me the url and it couldnt download the file, i opened a browser and the file didnt exist on the server
<ian_001> said it couldnt
<MythbuntuGuest92> now, finally got pvr-350 working. last obsticle is lirc! No remote for me yet...
<ian_001> ugh
<ian_001> this always happens when i do na upgrade
<ian_001> the remote never works
<MythbuntuGuest92> that is the same problem that I had
<MythbuntuGuest92> i did the apt-get update
<ian_001> i knew i shouldnt have played with the nvidia driver
<ian_001> did you try using the mythbuntu config application?
<ian_001> rebooting, brb
<MythbuntuGuest92> remote never works?
<MythbuntuGuest92> What did he mean by that I wonder?
<tgm4883> i suppose he meant that every time he touches his video card driver it breaks his lirc
<ian_001> ok now both my remote and my nvidia driver work
<[_Trimble_] > @#$@#$  nvidia drivers broke my machine....  :(
<[_Trimble_] > lol
<ian_001> what worked for me was apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<ian_001> i thought my remote would break during the process but im fine
<[_Trimble_] > nice :)
<[_Trimble_] > I'm using the 7.10 mythbuntu iso, and I just asked it to install the "nvidia latest" drivers, and X broke.  /sigh  In my test rig i used the non-latest.. heh
<ian_001> did yo utry the update?
<[_Trimble_] > yeah
<MythbuntuGuest92> Is there an easy way to get the remote working on a fresh install? It is a Hauppage remote
<[_Trimble_] > before i asked it to install the nvidia drivers
<MythbuntuGuest92> nevermind!
<MythbuntuGuest92> apparently I just needed to install my old lircrc file
<[_Trimble_] > well, my hauppage 150 silver remote worked immediately after install using the 7.10 iso
<MythbuntuGuest92> mine is kinda working now
<[_Trimble_] > mine worked perfectly on my test HD, except i had to edit the config to get the back/exit button working
<[_Trimble_] > now i'm trying to put the same config on my real HD and it's being a pain
<MythbuntuGuest92> yeah, that is the button that is broken on mine.
<ubotu> New bug: #140841 in mythtv (multiverse) "package mythtv-transcode-utils 0.20.2-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/mythtranscode', that is also on package mythtv-backend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140841
<MythbuntuGuest92> glad I remembered to back up my highly modificated lircrc!!
<MythbuntuGuest92> anyone remember how to make the ok/enter button go to a channel from the guide?
<[_Trimble_] > wait, what?
<[_Trimble_] > change ok/enter?
<[_Trimble_] > i forgot what file i edited to fix my back/exit button heh
<MythbuntuGuest92> I got that
<MythbuntuGuest92> the lircrc mane did not match the lirc.conf name
<MythbuntuGuest92> the volume names were screwy too
<MythbuntuGuest92> only thing I dod not get working tonight is the DVD.
<MythbuntuGuest92> There is a setting in the guide settings where it changes the function of the ok button while in guide to make it change channels. I found it
<MythbuntuGuest92> otherwise the ok button goes to record settings
<MythbuntuGuest92> heading to bed! Thanks to anyone involved in making MU. It is WAY easier than doing it from scratch like last time
<[_Trimble_] > good LORD how much data does it download from schedules direct the first time?  20 weeks worth?
<superm1_> tgm4883, that screenshot you posted, its fixed in ubiquity already
<superm1_> after alpha4
<superm1_> laga, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy-lum.git;a=commit;h=435c10811fc81d371a1ac385d4a9be590f9a1861 :)
<superm1_> this looks promissing
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, screen shot?
<tgm4883_laptop> oh the ubiquity crash?
<FatDave> wow.  i'm on the site.  Just found out about "mythbuntu" Its a really cool idea.
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks FatDave
<FatDave> first question: is it going to support cards like hauppauge out of the box?
<tgm4883_laptop> well most of the support will come from Gutsy
<FatDave> thats what I was thinking, but haven't looked at gutsy yet.  do you know if it has support for the ivtv drivers built in?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<FatDave> tit banger!  thats the one thing that pained me so every time that I installed mythtv on a fresh box
<FatDave> I see that mythbuntu isn't "official" yet, but I assume it is good enough to install?
<tgm4883_laptop> well, there are a few bugs
<tgm4883_laptop> but it is usable
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, whats the time frame for the beta?
<FatDave> I also just found out about zap2it after seeing that there are no more channel listings in myth :(
<tgm4883_laptop> There is Schedules Direct though :)
<FatDave> yeah, but you have to pay
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, it's only $15/6 months
<tgm4883_laptop> but to each his own
<[_Trimble_] > yeah, 15 bucks for 6 months is wayyyyy better than tivo ;)
<FatDave> i know.  i'm just hoping that there will be enough of an outcry
<tgm4883_laptop> an outcry for what?
<FatDave> how does winblows media center work?  do you have to pay for channel listings or something with that?
<FatDave> outcry for another free tv listing service
<tgm4883_laptop> well there are screenscraper programs
<FatDave> i hear they don't work the best
<tgm4883_laptop> they dont
<FatDave> may not be accurate or something.  never tried them though
<tgm4883_laptop> but I wouldn't hold your breath for another free service
<tgm4883_laptop> You could also either get data OTA, or go without channel data
<FatDave> well, i am will be watching the progress with mythbuntu.  I think its very cool
<[_Trimble_] > <-- lurking...   good night
<MythbuntuGuest11> hello all
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<MythbuntuGuest11> any reason why alpha4 nvidia does not sync with my monitor
<MythbuntuGuest11> if that makes sense
<MythbuntuGuest11> livecd
<tgm4883_laptop> what card?
<Aval0n-> how is libXvMC.so.1 in comparison to libXvMCNVIDIA.dynamic.so.1?
<Aval0n-> anyone?
<MythbuntuGuest11> geforce 6150 integrated
<MythbuntuGuest11> asus m2npv-vm
<tgm4883_laptop> it should
<tgm4883_laptop> did you verify the iso and cd?
<MythbuntuGuest11> yes
<MythbuntuGuest11> burnt twice
<MythbuntuGuest11> I have a samsung 22" lcd
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> my 6100 gets picked up fine, although it only does 1024x768 on my tv in the live env
<MythbuntuGuest11> hmmm
<MythbuntuGuest11> tried analog and digital
<tgm4883_laptop> so you can't even get into the live env?
<MythbuntuGuest11> no
<MythbuntuGuest11> i guess
<MythbuntuGuest11> i could
<tgm4883_laptop> did you try safe graphics mode?
<MythbuntuGuest11> alt+f2 to get to a term
<MythbuntuGuest11> and check xorg.conf
<MythbuntuGuest11> yes
<MythbuntuGuest11> I am running knoppmyth on the same box right now
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, you around?
<superm1> whats up tgm4883?
<superm1> whats up tgm4883_laptop ?
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> when is the beta going to be released
<superm1> Tonight
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<MythbuntuGuest11> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> what time?
<superm1> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest11, don't count on it
<MythbuntuGuest11> hehe
<superm1> <-- Foxbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu is playing a dirty trick
<foxbuntu> lol
<MythbuntuGuest11> i figured that out when he changed nicks
<MythbuntuGuest11> hehe
<therealfoxbuntu> tgm4883 is the coolest
<foxbuntu> lol
<therealfoxbuntu> way cooler than I
<foxbuntu> too slow, I witched back
<foxbuntu> switched
<therealfoxbuntu> nope, your an imposter, im the real foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> besides everyone knows I am the l337'est
<therealfoxbuntu> you may be delusional
<MythbuntuGuest11> no one else has had a sync prob?
<tgm4883_laptop> I do think that the beta will be released this week, if everything that superm1 wanted to happen did in fact happen
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry mythbuntuguest11
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, yea...likely...went to the doc yesterday and well..he gave me some really good stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> of course he did
<tgm4883_laptop> no one ever goes to the doc and says that they got really weak stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> just remember if it lasts longer than 4 hours you need to see a medical professional
<tgm4883_laptop> j/k
<foxbuntu> really...I just thought it was supposed to be like that
<foxbuntu> shit
<foxbuntu> its been 10 hours
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, you use mythbuntu right?
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have screen blanking issues?
<foxbuntu> I used to
<tgm4883_laptop> what did you do :)
<foxbuntu> ..
<foxbuntu> I gotta think about it
<foxbuntu> it was some stupid setting
<foxbuntu> wow traffic still going up
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, you running an nVidia card?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<foxbuntu> oh are you running a desktop install or the actual Mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbutnu
<foxbuntu> oh...mine is desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll try anything
<foxbuntu> becuase I have just kept upgrading
<foxbuntu> my issue was related to running a desktop install
<foxbuntu> its your power settings
<foxbuntu> and something about the tv
<foxbuntu> dpms i think
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> i've been messing around with that for a while now
<foxbuntu> i think you can disable it in the xorg
<foxbuntu> i have the DPMS line commented out in my Xorg
<foxbuntu> in section Monitor
<itzac> how do I disable gnome-screensaver?
<superm1_> itzac, gnome-screensaver-preferences
<itzac> great, thanks superml. figured it'd be something like that
<superm1_> itzac, next alpha it should be in the xfce menus once we activate xfce
<itzac> good to hear, though I'm surprised it's enabled in the first place
<superm1_> well it makes sense on tvs
<superm1_> it shouldnt come on during the recordings though
<superm1_> just the menus
<itzac> yeah, that's what I'd expect
<superm1_> is it coming on during recordings for you?
<itzac> yup, and the remote doesn't turn it off. I have to use the keyboard
<superm1_> is the screen turning black?
<superm1_> or is the screensaver coming on
<superm1_> you might be encountering the same thing tgm4883_laptop was
<itzac> turning black slowly
<superm1_> hm i wonder if the gnome screensaver support broke then recently
<superm1_> your sure its a slow fade to black
<superm1_> not just a sudden black
<itzac> slow fade in menus, haven't seen it on tv, just came back to black
<superm1_> okay then you are encountering dpms problems
<superm1_> gnome screensaver support is working as expected though (in the menus its coming on)
<superm1_> dpms is turning on otherwise though
<superm1_> can you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any info re: DPMS?
<itzac> does it matter that this is on my TV?
<superm1_> it shouldn't
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, get back here so you can say what you sorted out this with?
<tgm4883_laptop> im back whats up
<superm1_> itzac is getting the same DPMS thing you were
<superm1_> what did you end up having to do for it?
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, nothing
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> actually I have tried everything, and it still does it
<tgm4883_laptop> not what you wanted to hear?
<itzac> all seems joyful in the log
<superm1_> itzac, can you do
<superm1_> xset q
<itzac> can I do it from ssh?
<superm1_> No
<superm1_> open up the control centre and choose the advanced management tab
<superm1_> and hit the terminal button there
<superm1_> your looking for a section like this in the results of xset q
<superm1_> DPMS (Energy Star):
<superm1_>   Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0
<superm1_>   DPMS is Enabled
<superm1_>   Monitor is On
<itzac> q, brb
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, in your xset q
<superm1_> can you check and see what the "Screen Saver:"
<superm1_> section indicates?
<itzac> DPMS (Energy Star):
<itzac> Standby: 1200    Suspend: 1800    Off: 2400
<itzac> etc..
<superm1_> okay try this then
<superm1_> xset s -dpms
<superm1_> see if that resolves things
<superm1_> if it doesn't, then it is the normal "X" screensaver breaking them
<itzac> should set values to 0?
<superm1_> once you do xset s -dpms
<superm1_> that turns them all off
<itzac> dpms is disabled
<superm1_> hopefully that reoslves the issue
<tgm4883_laptop> man if that works im going to be happy
<tgm4883_laptop> and irritated
<itzac> hehe
<tgm4883_laptop> but mostly happy
<superm1_> well it still doesn't solve the problem permanently
<superm1_> it just will identify it
<tgm4883_laptop> i swear i did that yesterday
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, a reboot will change it back
<itzac> I was about to ask
<superm1_> so if that *doesn't work*
<superm1_> then try this
<superm1_> xset s off
<superm1_> but dont do them both right now
<itzac> how do I make it permanent?
<superm1_> because we need to identify which one is causing it
<superm1_> we'll get to that after we know if its the solution :)
<tgm4883_laptop> off to watch a show.  I'll know in less than 30
<foxbuntu> evening superm1_
<superm1_> hi
<superm1_> foxbuntu, i ran into travis today at the career fair
<foxbuntu> which one?
<foxbuntu> Farmer?
<superm1_> yes
<foxbuntu> wow really?
<foxbuntu> hows he doin?
<superm1_> graduating this may
<foxbuntu> good
<foxbuntu> I haven't heard from him in quite some time
<superm1_> yeah that's what he said
<foxbuntu> who was he talking to at the cf?
<superm1_> i dunno
<foxbuntu> oh
<itzac> that seems to have done it, I think
<tgm4883_laptop> I still have the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> slow fade during tv
<superm1_> *slow fade*?
<superm1_> sure
<superm1_> ?
<CBiLL> Hi folks
<itzac> damn, looks like I was too optimistic, too
<itzac> same thing
<CBiLL> got rid of my flickering problem .. it was an VBI issue
<CBiLL> submitted a report anyway
<superm1_> well you guys are describing two different problems
<superm1_> hi CBiLL
<superm1_> oh you had vbi on?
<superm1_> i could have told you vbi was buggy :)
<CBiLL> I have to
<CBiLL> I am deaf remember
<CBiLL> =P
<itzac> no, slow fade during tv
<CBiLL> need it on for CC but it fixed
<superm1_> CBiLL, your deaf?
<tgm4883_laptop> itzac, what is it doing to you?
<CBiLL> yes
<superm1_> CBiLL, sorry to hear that.  that would make things difficult wrg to vbi wouldnt it
<CBiLL> wrg?
<superm1_> with regard to
<CBiLL> only thing i need to do was change relsolution to 720 x 480
<CBiLL> and it stop flickering
<superm1_> and vbi works now too?
<foxbuntu> superm1_, btw...did the new Usplash work ok for you?
<superm1_> foxbuntu, i uploaded it to the archive
<itzac> tgm, slow fade to black in menus or during tv
<foxbuntu> awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> itzac, yep same thing here
<superm1_> foxbuntu, but i haven't rebooted my laptop yet, so i havent tried it
<foxbuntu> oh you should
<foxbuntu> its nice
<CBiLL> some bug in IVTV
<CBiLL> yes
<CBiLL> perfectly
<CBiLL> just change recording profile default and live tv
<CBiLL> to 720 x 480
<superm1_> itzac, tgm4883_laptop so then gnome-screensaver support *is* broken now or not.  i'm pretty confused.
<itzac> well, shutting off dpms didn't fix it
<superm1_> CBiLL, we'll have to get that added to the wiki or to the manual
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, I think it's gnome screensaver
<superm1_> itzac, try the xset s off
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, well this isn't good then.
<itzac> I've already disabled the screensaver, will let you know if that solves it
<superm1_> CBiLL, can you let DaveMorris know next time you see him
<CBiLL> superm1_ : I submitted a bug report on it
<CBiLL> but yeah should be added to wiki
<CBiLL> ok if I see him
<CBiLL> he come to this channel?
<superm1_> CBiLL, okay, well there is no general way to force it for everyone
<superm1_> yeah he does
<tgm4883_laptop> xset s off sets the screensaver to off?
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, turns off the 'X' screensaver
<superm1_> not the gnome-screensaver
<CBiLL> Ill remember it
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1_> CBiLL, so everything else is working correctly for you now then right?
<CBiLL> yes
<CBiLL> perfectly
<CBiLL> nice Closed Captioning too since i could change font and it size
<CBiLL> I have not test recording and playing back on another player to see if it record the CC
<CBiLL> I hope it does
<superm1_> CBiLL, great.  and everything you've ran into along the way has either already had a bug filed or is fixed in a future release right?
<CBiLL> I don't know about being fixed in future release but found a forum talking about it
<CBiLL> so tried it and it fixed the problem
<CBiLL> so I filed a bug with a link to that forum post about it
<superm1_> okay so at least everything has bugs filed then
<CBiLL> but picture is perfect
<CBiLL> that is on PVR 500 composite in
<CBiLL> where everyone says is grainy and crappy
<CBiLL> and it not to me
<CBiLL> look clean and almost sharp
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, i should also note that the remote doesn't bring it out of the black screen
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, see that's characteristic of the "X' screensaver
<tgm4883_laptop> I just disabled gnome-screensaver so we'll see
<superm1_> but not gnome screensaver
<CBiLL> those fade in and out
<superm1_> yeah
<CBiLL> I seen them but only when I am in menu or left it there
<CBiLL> never saw it occur on live tv
<CBiLL> it a normal thing right? to fade out when it in Menu listing?
<superm1_> yeah that's normal
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, and itzac claim that it is happening during tv too though
<superm1_> i think they're lying, but that's just me :)
<superm1_> CBiLL, re the picture being sharp to you: on a tv it looks a lot better to most people
<CBiLL> ok back to get my samba working .. thanks again for trying superm1_ and wanted to come in to tell you about it
<CBiLL> lagas was a huge help pinpointing it too!
<CBiLL> oh no s hehe
<CBiLL> laga
<superm1_> thanks for getting us the info on what needs to be done about it, we'll be able to point others toward it now :)
<CBiLL> yes
<CBiLL> just change the setting and it done
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> disabled gnome screensaver and it still does it
<CBiLL> bios have screensaver on it?
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, did you do xset s off?
<CBiLL> older copmuter did
<CBiLL> I know lot of laptop bios had screensaver on it to save battery power .. are you using laptop? (just assuming due to your irc nickname )
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, no, i'm doing that now thought
<tgm4883_laptop> it takes about 10 minutes for it to happen, and the remote has no effect on it at all
<CBiLL> hrmmm where the samba config saved at again?
<superm1_> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<CBiLL> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, that doesn't help either
<tgm4883_laptop> although i did notice that when I did xset s off, i then did checked it and dpms was turned back on
<itzac> shutting off gnome-screensaver seems to have fixed the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> CBiLL, no, the problem is on my standalone system
<tgm4883_laptop> itzac, how did you shut it off?
<itzac> I sshed in and ran gnome-screensaver-preferences and unchecked activate screensaver when computer is idle
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, thats what I did too
<tgm4883_laptop> well, i ran it from the control centre
<itzac> maybe it just hasn't turned on yet?
<itzac> did you log in with the same user as runs mythtv?
<superm1_> well as of alpha 4 its the normal user
<itzac> yup, just making sure there's nothing funny there
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, would that differ though since the control centre brings up a root terminal?
<itzac> it does?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<superm1_> well i don't know, perhaps that is where an issue is stemming
<superm1_> only for gnome-screensaver-preferences would that matter
<superm1_> not for xset stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<itzac> gnome-screensaver settings would be per user
<tgm4883_laptop> then maybe it will work for itzac
<itzac> so you might want to su - user first
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, now I get cannot open display
<itzac> and I don't know how to fix that
<superm1_> you have to do something like xhost +
<itzac> maybe instead try ssh localhost -X -luser
<itzac> it's a hack, but it'll get'er done
<tgm4883_laptop> im going to leave it activated but move it to 2 minutes and test it
<itzac> clever guy
<tgm4883_laptop> yay
<tgm4883_laptop> did it right at 2 minutes
<superm1_> woah what happened with these gnome updates in gutsy.  gnome just got prettier again
<itzac> cool
<itzac> I bet the code that shuts off the screensaver is still pointed at the mythtv user
* tgm4883_laptop is not crazy
<tgm4883_laptop> and itzac is not crazy either
<superm1_> well the code isn't dependent upon the user that is using it
<itzac> nope
<itzac> I'm too lazy to check the code out and look for myself, so I'll take your word for it
<superm1_> well the code is a minor patch to the existing xscreensaver code already in myth
<superm1_> to make it do similar causes to gnome-screensaver instead
<itzac> in other oddities, my listings for today are off by 2 channels, but they fix themselves tomorrow
<superm1_> so there is no reason that it should be behaving weirdly
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, i have other oddities too
<tgm4883_laptop> but maybe I AM crazy :)
<itzac> I suppose mythtv has probably never actually had to run as a mythtv user
<superm1_> no, it's just been a matter of convenience/security and such
<MnDBnDr> Hi All
<itzac> Hi
<itzac> I just trust my perimeter security. I go to great lenghts to secure that
<MnDBnDr> I am installing alpha4 and am stuck at Proprietary video driver
<itzac> I had that issue too
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 167137
<MnDBnDr> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 137167
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137167
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<MnDBnDr> so don't install the driver at install.  install after initial install?
<superm1_> right
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<MnDBnDr> thx
<itzac> either of you guys in canada?
<MnDBnDr> eh?
<itzac> I'm having problems getting the channel icons
<itzac> invalid postal code
<MnDBnDr> I am in Ohio
<MnDBnDr> just on the other side of the lake
<itzac> cool, I'm in Calgary, AB, so somewhat west of you
<MnDBnDr> I am justs south of Cleveland
<MnDBnDr> Is there a kernel-source package for alpha4?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, want a funny for your night?
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get moo
<foxbuntu> (or anyone else interested in my bad humor)
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu http://sprott.physics.wisc.edu/pickover/pc/manwoman.html
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I know
<foxbuntu> superm1_, just sent me a bunch of those
<foxbuntu> thats where I got moo
<tgm4883_laptop> ha
<tgm4883_laptop> I just got it from stumbleupon
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> our favorite supported
<foxbuntu> supporter
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> I decided to install it because of that
<foxbuntu> although google is catching up now
<foxbuntu> wow almost up to 2000 downloads < 1 week
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.simpsonizeme.com/
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf
<tgm4883_laptop> does this seem like a bad idea to anyone
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.file-swap.com/
<foxbuntu> uh
<foxbuntu> yeah for when i give you a virus in return
<foxbuntu> ...wtf
<foxbuntu> that stupid
<tgm4883_laptop> thats exactly what I was thinking
<foxbuntu> except for the random prono you might get
<foxbuntu> although that might not be good either
<foxbuntu> nix that project
<itzac> that's teh aweXome
<tgm4883_laptop> no this one is awesome http://www.markeedragon.com/screenshots/data/3019/221.jpg
<tgm4883_laptop> off to bed
<geek> anyone up at this moment?
<geek> my mythtv database is not being updated
<geek> it just tells me no new data found
<geek> wtf
<geek> hmm
<geek> Resolving datadirect.webservices.zap2it.com... failed: Name or service not known
<superm1_> sounds like you've got dns problems
<laga> re
* laga gets a backup of his completelz broken gutsy install
<laga> hum
<laga> looks like unionfs is still not fixed
<laga> but hey, thats ok. its not like we need it or something
<laga> or the people using the dailz liecd builds.
<denbeiren> hello
<laga> morning
<denbeiren> could anyone here help me out in configuring my technotrend DVB card?
<laga> maybe. just ask a question :)
<denbeiren> when i try to scan channels i get the error "error parsing ****"
<laga> ?
<laga> did you enter a transponder?
<denbeiren> the * stands for something, but i can't remember it right now :(
<denbeiren> i have the machine here next to me if you would be willing to guide me trough
<laga> i can't guide you through it  because i don't remember the details. you need to give it an initial transponder, including modulation and other params
<laga> you can get those values from a channels.conf file
<denbeiren> i have tried running setup a couple of times,.. but without success
<denbeiren> is a transponder the same as the LNB?
<laga> no
<denbeiren> "error parsing parameters" wat the error,.. now i remember
<laga> the transponder.. think of it as data stream on a given frequency which carries multiple channels
<laga> yes
<laga> because you didn't give an initial transponder
<laga> you could try to import a channels.conf and "scan all existing transponders"
<denbeiren> i am in mythtv setup now
<denbeiren> i have my cardsettings
<denbeiren> the card is recognised
<denbeiren> diseq settings are correct (as far as i know)
<denbeiren> video sources, nothing
<denbeiren> input connections,.. there i can scan for channels, but that gives me errors
<Rimers> Hi guys :)
<denbeiren> and channel editor
<denbeiren> where do i make the settings for those transponders you were talking about?
<laga> you enter them in the channel scanner window
<laga> there are a bunch of empty fields.
<laga> for frequency, modulation etc
<denbeiren> yes i see those
<laga> you need to enter something there.
<denbeiren> freq is empty
<denbeiren> so i have to enter every channel manually?
<laga> no
<laga> you have to enter one initial transponder. from that, it'll get all other transponders and the channels broadcast on those transponders
<denbeiren> could i find a file somewhere that gives me all the transponders for astra 1 and astra 3 that i could import?
<denbeiren> or could you give me the initial transponder?
<directhex|work> "scan" from the dvb-utils package should work
<directhex|work> or you could use lyngsat.com to get data if you really feel like it
<denbeiren> dvb-utils?
<denbeiren> do i have to download that?
<directhex|work> it's probably already included in mythbuntu. though laga will probably correct me
<denbeiren> if it is included,.. how would i start it up and/or use it?
<directhex|work> erm... with "scan" and the associated parameters?
<directhex|work> alternatively, assuming the package is installed (why not just check? O_o) you could make use of the sample files it already provides
<directhex|work> such as  /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-s/Astra-19.2E
<denbeiren> because i am fairly new to linux and do not know where to find these things, and do not know how to load them
<directhex|work> dpkg -l dvb-utils
<directhex|work> "ii" means "installed & configured"
<denbeiren> i do not have that package
<denbeiren> installing now
<denbeiren> ii is stated now
<directhex|work> right.
<directhex|work> Astra 1 is on 19.2E, and there happens to already be a file in /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-s/ with the required frequency/transponder info in it
<denbeiren> so i fill that "link" in where it sais import existing ......
<denbeiren> channels.conf import
<directhex|work> run "scan /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-s/Astra-19.2E" and it'll create a channels.conf gile for you
<directhex|work> or you could try copying /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/channels.conf-dvbs-astra.gz to somewhere like /tmp, extract it (it's compressed) and use that. i don't know if any of the channels in that file are appropriate though
<denbeiren> the scanning is running in the terminal screen
<denbeiren> In that dir i can find all of the sats?
<directhex|work> some of them. they're just examples.
<denbeiren> so when the scanning is finished,.. do i have to do anything else, or are the channels going to be visible right away?
<directhex|work> which scanning? with "scan"? no, scan is just a utility to generate a channels.conf file. so run scan, put the output from it into a file, and give mythtv that file as an initial channels.conf file - it should then be able to rescan & fill in any blanks by itself
<denbeiren> aha
<denbeiren> the only thing then is how to save that output to a file, because the scan is finished, and i'm on the cursor now
<deffcon> laga : the problem i had yesterday about " no  menu text in mythtv" had to do with fonts --> the problem is solved now
<directhex|work> denbeiren,  re-run it, and send the output to a file with >
<directhex|work> denbeiren, all unix commands have two types of output - STDOUT (for output) and STDERR (for errors). you can redirect either or both into a file (with > filename) or another program as input (with | appname)
<denbeiren> so scan Astra-19.2E stdout (filename) ?
<denbeiren> i'm sorry i don't know a whole lot about unixcommands
<directhex|work> scan /path/to/scan/input/file > /path/to/outputfile
<denbeiren> and save is as blabla.conf ?
<directhex|work> yeah
<directhex|work> there are also a lot of channels.conf examples on the net. you could google for channels.conf and the name of your satelite provider
<denbeiren> can i load multiple .conf files, or do i have to merge them into one file?
<directhex|work> you'd have to merge them, i suspect. i really don't know, i use dvb-t so the extra step of filling in all this transponder mumbo-jumbo isn't neccessary
<denbeiren> there aren't a whole lot of flemish/dutch channels available here,.. so i have to use dbv-s
<denbeiren> failed to parse the file :s
<denbeiren> the file is there, and i can open it in the terminalscreen
<denbeiren> what am i doing wrong here?
<laga> i suggest we start a table for initial transponders in a wiki somewhere
<laga> or add them to those dro-down menus in mythtv (currently only available for dvb-t)
<directhex|work> laga, yes!
<laga> yes to what?
* laga is now running amd64, yay
<directhex|work> laga, really? 0.20.2 or trunk?
<denbeiren> i'm on amd64 as well
<laga> directhex|work: trunk
<laga> i have yet to install mythtv
<laga> well, rather: make packages for amd64
<directhex|work> okay, when someone has myth on amd64, can they test something for me?
<denbeiren> i can
<laga> depends
<directhex|work> denbeiren, are you on trunk or 0.20.2?
<denbeiren> absolutely no idea
<denbeiren> mythbuntu
<laga> that's 0.20.2
<denbeiren> gutsy
<denbeiren> but no further knowledge
<directhex|work> okay. can you install the "build-essential" and "libfuse-dev" packages?
<denbeiren> installing build
<directhex|work> download http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/djmount/djmount-0.71.tar.gz and extract it to /tmp
<directhex|work> djmount is a basic way of viewing UPnP media shares. UPnP in theory makes sharing media across different apps on a network trivial. in practice, i think mythtv's implementation is broken on amd64
<denbeiren> could you give me the exact terminalcommands please? it would be so much faster
<directhex|work> cd /tmp && wget http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/djmount/djmount-0.71.tar.gz && cd djmount* && ./configure && mak
<directhex|work> e
<directhex|work> that's make at the end, not mak
<laga> forgot to extract it?
<directhex|work> whoops
<directhex|work> let's try again
<directhex|work> cd /tmp && wget http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/djmount/djmount-0.71.tar.gz && tar zxvf djmount* && cd djmount* && ./configure && make
<directhex|work> should spend about 90 seconds on the "configure" bit, 32 seconds on the "make" bit
<denbeiren> installing libdev
<denbeiren> running your command
<denbeiren> anything else?
<directhex|work> yeah. did that all finish?
<denbeiren> yes
<directhex|work> okay. run "cd djmount && mkdir testy && sudo modprobe fuse && sudo ./djmount testy"
<denbeiren> done
<directhex|work> there's now a folder called "testy". if your mythtv backend is running, then there should be a subfolder for the mythtv machine inside it
<directhex|work> i.e. "ls testy" will show something like "MythTV AV UPnP Server"
<laga> ffs.
<directhex|work> laga, ?
<denbeiren> devices  mediacenter: MythTV AV Media Server
<laga> directhex|work: you were right. the kde control center f'ed up cups config
<directhex|work> laga, i'm ALWAYS right!
<laga> heh
<laga> i added it in localhost:631 and it works like a charm
<directhex|work> denbeiren, okay. now do "ls -a testy/*" - if my hunch is right, the only thing in the "mediacenter: MythTV AV Media Server" folder should be a single file
<laga> alright, it's a bit too black and white for my taste, but at least i can print.
<denbeiren> denbeiren@mediacenter:/tmp/djmount-0.71/djmount$ sudo ls -a testy/
<denbeiren> .  ..  .debug  devices  mediacenter: MythTV AV Media Server
<directhex|work> denbeiren, don't forget the * at the end - otherwise it'll not look INSIDE that folder
<denbeiren> ls: testy/*: No such file or directory
<directhex|work> erm... odd
<directhex|work> okay, do "cd testy/med<TAB>" i.e. start typing and hit the tab key to fill in the blanks
<denbeiren>  sudo cd testy/med
<directhex|work> don't use sudo for this
<denbeiren> -bash: cd: testy/med: Permission denied
<directhex|work> bleh
<directhex|work> okay, do "sudo bash" to get a full root session
<directhex|work> THEN do "cd testy/med<TAB>"
<denbeiren> cd testy/mediacenter\:\ MythTV\ AV\ Media\ Server/
<denbeiren> this one?
<directhex|work> yes
<directhex|work> hit enter, you should be in that folder. now do "ls -a"
<denbeiren> . .. .status
<directhex|work> okay, so far so good (well, so bad, but it would mean you have the same behaviour as me"
<directhex|work> now do "grep Result .status"
<directhex|work> if i'm right, it should say "             |    +- Result     = -104 (UPNP_E_OUTOF_MEMOR)"
<denbeiren>       |    +- Result     = -104 (UPNP_E_OUTOF_MEMOR)
<directhex|work> okay, confirmation! time to report a bug. laga! you want this in launchpad, or shall i send it straight to mythtv trac?
<laga> directhex|work: this should go to trac
<directhex|work> denbeiren, thanks for your time. now run "cd && fusermount -u /tmp/djmount*/djmount/testy && logout" to go back to normal
<denbeiren> bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<directhex|work> okay, there's that tool
<directhex|work> i tend to use ctrl-d
<directhex|work> which is quicker
<laga> hum, sound is still broken here. blah.
<directhex|work> laga, you don't happen to keep channel logs do you?
<laga> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<denbeiren> -bash: /bin/fusermount: Permission denied
<directhex|work> laga, nothing after 18th august!
<directhex|work> denbeiren, use sudo
<denbeiren> sudo: cd: command not found
<laga> directhex|work: ok, what do you need?
<denbeiren> already tried it
<directhex|work> laga, i pastebinned something within the last week relating to upnp (complete output from .status). a grep for pastebin.ca, grepped again for "hex" would probably find it
<directhex|work> denbeiren, "cd && sudo fusermount -u /tmp/djmount*/djmount/testy"
<denbeiren> umount: /tmp/djmount-0.71/djmount/testy: not mounted
<laga> directhex|work: nothing ://
<directhex|work> denbeiren, okay, you should be fine then
<denbeiren> is everything deleted and uninstalled as well?
<directhex|work> laga, bleh. is there any point in submitting a bug before this evening then? :/
<laga> *shrug*
<laga> gotta keep your logs :)
<directhex|work> denbeiren, anything in /tmp is deleted every time you boot. as for build-essential and libfuse-dev, you could remove them if you wanted to. build-essential is useful to have around though
<denbeiren> ok
<denbeiren> so could you help me out in that channel.conf file ? pretty please :)
<denbeiren> how do i merge these two files? astra192.conf  astra282.conf
<directhex|work> cat astra*.conf >> merged.conf
<directhex|work> and make sure you give myth the full /path/to/the/file.conf since it might not be looking in the same folder as you
<denbeiren> and now for the loading of the file,..
<denbeiren> i still get errors :s
<denbeiren> (/home/denbeiren/merged)
<directhex|work> denbeiren, is the file called merged or merged.conf?
<denbeiren> merged.conf
<directhex|work> then you have to say merged.conf
<denbeiren> failed to parse merged.conf
<directhex|work> okay, can you put the contents of the file onto a site like pastebin.ca ?
<denbeiren> http://pastebin.ca/703067
<denbeiren> any ideas?
<laga> is that all?
<denbeiren> i only selected a part of it
<denbeiren> i used nano,.. but i can't scroll trough the output with that
<denbeiren> which command lets me scroll trough everything, so i can select it all?
<ubotu> New bug: #106881 in ivtv (multiverse) "IVTV output choppy and flickers" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106881
<directhex|work> denbeiren, cat
<denbeiren> http://pastebin.ca/703077
<denbeiren> any helpful info?
<Rimers> denbeiren: does it work with one of the none merged channel files?
<denbeiren> wouldn't it be easier if you could just select from a dropdownlist of sattelites there?
<denbeiren> no same problem
<Rimers> hmm okay,
<Rimers> let me check here, think i have a .conf file for astra here somwhere
<denbeiren> k
<Rimers> hmm,, no luck on this pc, let me just try to get a remote console on the media pc
<denbeiren> i would like to have astra 19.2 and astra 28.x
<Rimers> okay, i would only have 19.2 due to my dish setup here though
<denbeiren> k
<Rimers> hmm seems there is a network problem at home, i cant connect to the media pc :S
<denbeiren> could you email the file to me perhaps later?
<Rimers> sure, drop me a mail on nils@rimestad.net and ill send it when i get home
<Rimers> have you tried to tune in using szap?
<denbeiren> no, i do not know what that is :s
<Rimers> okay, try following : szap -c merged.conf -n 1
<Rimers> that should tune in in the first channel in the merged.conf file
<denbeiren> it's running
<Rimers> you should get some info on the connection if i remember correctly
<denbeiren> when this is finished,.. what do i do then?
<Rimers> it should keep running with the info untill you stop it with a CTRL+C
<Rimers> try in another console session : dvbdate that should get the date from the channel you tuned into
<Rimers> if it works that is :)
<denbeiren> ....
<denbeiren> and then the date
<denbeiren> Wed Sep 19 13:08:54 2007
<Rimers> hmm okay, then there should be no problem with the merged.conf file
<denbeiren> but i get an error
<denbeiren> can't parse merged.conf
<Rimers> hmm okay
<Rimers> ill search on, ill write when i find somthing, but it could be a little while
<denbeiren> i'll send you a mail,.. let me know something when you've found it
<denbeiren> mail sent
<Rimers> okay, will do
<ubotu> New bug: #140940 in lirc (main) "ati_remote.ko not unloaded during configure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140940
<[_Trimble_] > woot   I got my wireless card working after fresh install from iso without having to install gui
<[_Trimble_] > :)
<[_Trimble_] > whoa.. this time the prebuilt samba shares for video, music, pictures and recordings already works
<[_Trimble_] > yup - copied some video and mp3 into it, and it plays :)
<[_Trimble_] > sweet :)
<frink_> Anybody know why lirc breaks?
<frink_> lircd-0.8.2[12789] : default_init(): No such file or directory
<frink_> lircd-0.8.2[12789] : caught signal
<frink_> Terminated
<frink_> that happens when I start irw
<[_Trimble_] > no idea :(
<frink_> hmm for some reason /dev/lirc0 is what it should be
* frink_ symlinks
<frink_> lovely
<frink_> now my remote woks
<frink_> my wife will owe me lots of sex tonight
<DaveMorris> lol
<laga> frink_: file a bug please
<[_Trimble_] > whoa whoa, you can earn sex by fixing a woman's remote?
<directhex|work> [_Trimble_] , remote for what though?...
<laga> if you're married: yes
<[_Trimble_] > lol
* tgm4883 opens a remote repair shop
<laga> superm1_: looks like there's a beta 3 for falcon 2 with buildd support. i hope it's an official one this time ;)
<[_Trimble_] > god this whole thing runs so much smoother than the knoppmyth version
<laga> how so
<[_Trimble_] > everything just works :)
<laga> heh
<laga> still needs some polishing, IMHO
<[_Trimble_] > i was never able to get wireless network working on knoppmyth.. lirc needed to be compiled, and the headers weren't even on the iso...
<[_Trimble_] > screen fonts were screwy...
<[_Trimble_] > etc..
<[_Trimble_] > muthbuntu even setup 4 CIFS shares so i can push or pull data right onto the machine
<laga> i've just installed mythtv usind the control centre on gutsy
<[_Trimble_] > i used the 7.10 mythbuntu iso
<laga> since i haven't worked on the controlc entre, i'm allowed to say that it's a great thing
<laga> i just wish sound was working :)
<laga> kernel's a bit broken here
<[_Trimble_] > my sounds is working fine.  i just need to adjust the alsa mixer to move sound to the right jack
<[_Trimble_] > my machine has an internal speaker, and all the sound is coming out there hehehe
<laga> great :)
<tgm4883> laga, still the same sound troubles?
<tgm4883> I have some sound issues too, but mine are strange (as most my troubles are)
<laga> tgm4883: yes. now i can't get around it by rebuilding linux-ubuntu-modules because it gets built for i386.
<laga> although i to dell it to build amd64 :/
<laga> tgm4883: i just have a broken kernel module
<tgm4883> mine appears to jump devices.  Periodically I have to go and change what audio device mythtv is using otherwise I get no sound
<laga> odd :/
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> I found this out yesterday and wanted to see it happen a few more time before I file a bug report
<laga> alright, finally need to my application for college ready
<tgm4883> you know, to make sure im not crazy
<laga> oh no worries
<laga> you are not crazy *cough*
<tgm4883> of course im not crazy
* tgm4883 goes back to painting with his feces
<laga> uh
<laga> thanks
<laga> that's given me a nice mental image for when i_'m filling out the forms
<foxbuntu_> lol...I make my first look over at the irc window for the morning and find that comment
<tgm4883> just write at the top, I know tgm4883, they will probably just give you a degree right then
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: same here!
<tgm4883> I aim to please ;)
<Daviey> tgm4883: I can imagine - but just for fun, can you supply a pic?
<tgm4883> sorry, my camera is all covered in.....
<tgm4883> there is something wrong with this paint.  it tastes funny
<Daviey> ... it's camera case?
<foxbuntu_> POO!
<Daviey> foxbuntu_ & tgm4883, add a pic to your LP profile :)
<Daviey> and laga ^
<tgm4883> any pic? or does it need to be provocative
<Daviey> currently we look like a right bunch of geeks
<Daviey> With starwars pics, instead of faces!
<tgm4883> we are a bunch of geeks
* tgm4883 opens up the star trek pic folder
* Daviey points out that he has the power to kick people out of the LP team ;)
* tgm4883 closes the star trek pic folder
* foxbuntu_ thinks about putting the effort into updating his LP Profile...but then is reminded that Daviey wanted the picture and wonders why he wants a picture of Foxbuntu
<tgm4883> everybody wants a picture of foxbuntu.  I just pulled the one of him off americas most wanted
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883, don't tell people about that
<tgm4883> sorry forgot :)
<[_Trimble_] > good lord.. ripping a music CD is freakin slow
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: I'll put you in the 'keep' pile, and tgm4883 in the other
<tgm4883> :(
* Daviey starts to stroke his cat
* tgm4883 starts building tinfoil hats for his army of minions
<tgm4883> i'll show them
<Daviey> When somebody has an email address @gingermagic.com - can you take their email seriously?
<tgm4883> is his name Damian?
<Daviey> yus
<Daviey> *.co.uk
<tgm4883> perhaps he is a great magician
<CBiLL> Good Morning folks
<Daviey> tgm4883: he is
<Daviey> http://www.gingermagic.com/
<tgm4883> interesting
* tgm4883 's evil plan is working
<Daviey> "Damian has performed his own brand of 'gingermagic' everywhere from small private parties"  .... does it sound rude?
<tgm4883> now to send email from thymemagic, and paprikamagic
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> so what is gingermagic?
<CBiLL> close up magic I think
<tgm4883> I thought if I clicked on it that it would tell me
<tgm4883> not so
<Daviey> "Absolutely breathtaking. I have no idea how you managed...."
<Daviey> "I've seen things like that on TV, but always assumed it was some kind of camera trick."
<Daviey> You'd think it's NSFW
<CBiLL> stuff on tv is always camera trick
<Daviey> "Thanks again Damian. You always bring something special to our evenings."
<Daviey> tgm4883: Is the news in the US showing the Kerry incident?
<CBiLL> naw .. it's OJ again
<Daviey> orange juice?
<CBiLL> yup
<foxbuntu_> lol
<tgm4883> yea they talk about it
<CBiLL> we USA folks are dumb you knkow
<tgm4883> and about OJ
<Daviey> CBiLL: I did know that :D
<tgm4883> more about OJ though cause he's the juice
<foxbuntu_> Daviey, OJ Simpson killed someone again or something
<laga> and robbed
<laga> and kidnapped
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: erm i thought it was armed robbery?
<laga> etc
<tgm4883> no it's just kidnapping right now
<laga> Daviey: i won't put a pic in launchpad, not everybody has to know what i look like
<foxbuntu_> Daviey, eh whatever...I just changed the channel when I heard OJ was in the news again
<Daviey> laga: We won't laugh at you for being butt ugly
<tgm4883> How do you get away with killing 2 people and then go to jail for life years later for robbing and kidnapping?
<foxbuntu_> I will
<foxbuntu_> :P
<CBiLL> he was loaded back then
* tgm4883 already laughs at laga, picture or no picture ;)
<laga> Daviey: bah
<CBiLL> now he don't got the cash for lawyers
<frink_> laga: izzit that you are ugly?
<laga> uh, not
<tgm4883> geez guys you gonna give him a complex
<laga> just paranoia or a sense of privacy :)
<tgm4883> it's ok laga, we don't need a pictures.  A sample of your DNA will suffice
<Daviey> laga: I purposly put mine at a rubbish resolution so people coun't upscale it :)
* tgm4883 fires up the cloning machine
<laga> oh, ask the government for that
* laga searching for a picture where he's not drunk or half-naked
<Daviey> half naked is good
<laga> Daviey: what's your LP name again? :)
<Daviey> la
<Daviey> laga: davewalker
<laga> zomg
<CBiLL> hey laga! .. still working good here .. no flickering since you told me to change resolution
<Daviey> laga: sexy as hell eh?
<laga> yup
<laga> CBiLL: great
<laga> oh, looks like my old GF deleted her pictures off my server
<Daviey> hometime \o/
<laga> yay
<laga> indeed, i dont have any suitable pics o_O
<laga> gf's got some decent ones, amybe i'll post some later
<frink_> anybdy know how to disable the screen blancer?
<frink_> blanker?
<frink_> blancker
<tgm4883> frink_, is it happening during watching tv?
<CBiLL> suspend screen mode 8=P but blanker is cute
<tgm4883> and what exactly is happening.  does it instantly go blank or does it slowly fade out?
<tgm4883> CBiLL, it could be the screensaver
<CBiLL> true
<CBiLL> 8-)
<tgm4883> maybe it was a trick question
<frink_> tgm4883: yup
<frink_> nope instant blank
<frink_> move mouse and it comes back
<tgm4883> ah instant blank
<tgm4883> CBiLL ftw
<tgm4883> I'll let him take this one then
<frink_> i had a problm with lirc too
<frink_> it expected /dev/lirc and there was /dev/lirc0 instead
<frink_> i synlinked them for now
<frink_> i was doing a manual lirc setup for a rs232 ir receiver and hauppauge remote (working now)
<laga> frink_: file a bug?
<frink_> laga: I think thee already is one
<superm1> laga, re unionfs that fix that i pinged you about hasn't been released yet
<superm1> hopefully soon though
<laga> didn't notice you pinged me about a fix
<superm1> oh let me grab you it
<superm1> consequences of not having a big enough scroll back
<laga> :/
<superm1> laga, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy-lum.git;a=commit;h=435c10811fc81d371a1ac385d4a9be590f9a1861
<laga>  /msg helps :P
<laga> thanks
<laga> it's about time
<laga> arrrr
<superm1> well i had a tcl plugin for xchat that would capture any highlights and the surrounding conversation and put it into a /msg
<superm1> but it was getting annoying
<laga> true
<superm1> you can watch for summary of changes to linux-ubuntu-modules here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy-lum.git;a=summary
<superm1> hopefully they will be tagging 2.6.22-11.29 soon
<laga> hopefully they'll be rebuild linux-ubuntu-modules for rt soon
<laga> there was an ABI change
<laga> i know this is an open source project and i'm not in the position to demand anything
<laga> but i *gently caress*ing wish my bugs would be fixed faster.
<superm1> <superm1> Hi guys, is there a plan as to when 2.6.22-11.29 is going to be tagged? Is there a schedule for these sorts of things to watch?
<superm1> <superm1> (for linux-ubuntu-modules this is)
<superm1> <rtg> superm1: It should get uploaded in the next day or so.
<laga> ah, cool
<laga> MythPython is a plugin, which allows you to create other
<laga> gui-based plugins for mythtv using the script-language python.
<laga> This plugin makes it possible to create much easier plugins to watch for
<laga> example videos from youtube or form the apple trailer database.
<laga> w00t!
<laga> i need to learn python
<frink_> me too
<frink_> how about you learn it for both of us and i'll tell you what i need codeing and u code it for me
<frink_> hey superm1
<frink_> superm1: Did you mention some screensaver/screenblanker bug the other day?
<laga> superm1: btw, sorry for finding another bug in lirc ;)
<frink_> laga: what bug did you find?
<laga> ah, just a module that needed blacklisting
<frink_> ok
<tgm4883> wtf
<tgm4883> i swear users are getting stupider
<laga> not possible.
<tgm4883> wanna bet
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3391584&posted=1#post3391584
<tgm4883> either stupider or lazier
<laga> oh, _ubuntu_ users :)
<tgm4883> yes, that wasn't directed at anyone in here
<laga> heh
<laga> "What works in 32-bit also works in 64-bit. Anyone that says otherwise is a liar"
<laga> nice line.
<tgm4883> thx
<frink_> if i just kill gnome-screensaver will anything break do you think?
<tgm4883> i wanted to lace it with profanities, but morals got the better of me
<laga> i'd like to note that a 64biit libc6 does not work well wihenthe rest of your system is 32bit
<tgm4883> frink_ why do you want to kill it?
<frink_> tgm4883: because it (presumably) keeps blanking the screen and why ever would I want a screensaver on a PVR?
<tgm4883> CBiLL didn't get back to you?
<laga> frink_: because your nice plasma might get burn-in
<tgm4883> sorry, i thoung he was going to answer you
<tgm4883> I was actually thinking your problem was dpms
<tgm4883> not gnome screensaver
<laga> yeah, PMs is the devil
<frink_> laga: Well there is that and yeah, I guess it would be nicer if it were on and just didnt blank the screen during video play or livetv
<frink_> tgm4883: Yeah it actually did look like a dpms blank
<frink_> tgm4883: But I thought I would kill the screensaver and see if it stopped anyway.
<tgm4883> gnome screensaver is more of a fade to black
<tgm4883> I had that problem yesterday
<tgm4883> you can test and disable it from the command line
<tgm4883> but not from ssh in
<tgm4883> xset -dpms
<frink_> why not from ssh?
<tgm4883> it wont work
<tgm4883> im not sure why, thats just what superm1 tells me and im too lazy to look it up ;)
<laga> DISPLAY=:0 ?
<[_Trimble_] > WTF?
<[_Trimble_] > 20 minutes into the first episode of Transformers... all the autobots are FLYING.
<[_Trimble_] > hi superm1 :)
<superm1> hi [_Trimble_] 
<[_Trimble_] > i have a question that's bugging me, superm1.  perhaps you know the answer
<superm1> what's that?
<[_Trimble_] > can autobots fly?  specifically optimus prime?
<[_Trimble_] > lol
<superm1> um can't say i know the answer to that one
<[_Trimble_] > i'm kidding lol
<superm1> haha
<[_Trimble_] > i'm testing mythvideo with episode 1 of transformers, and in the very first ever episode, optimus prime is clearly flying
<superm1> figured as much
<tgm4883_laptop> gasp shock
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, maybe one of these days my display brightness will work correctly
<tgm4883_laptop> hi guest60
<tgm4883_laptop> bye guest60
<superm1> bug 138915
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138915 in linux-source-2.6.22 "unionfs NULL pointer dereference in 2.6.22-11.32" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138915
<MythbuntuGuest66> How can I change the screen resolution in MythBuntu?  It selected a very high resolution, which I want to decrease (it's a backend, which I'm accessing via remote desktop)
<laga> MythbuntuGuest66: hum.
<laga> "remote desktop"? vnc?
<MythbuntuGuest66> actually, it's VMware Server console.
<laga> oh.
<MythbuntuGuest66> I'm testing putting my backend within a VM, talking to MySQL in another VM, with a remote frontend on a Mac Mini
<laga> well, if you're logged in to X, you can run start xorg-config from mythbutnu-control-centre
<laga> MythbuntuGuest66: how are you accessing your capture cards?
<superm1> wow that's an interesting setup
<superm1> yeah how are capture cards going to work?
<MythbuntuGuest66> I'm using an HDHomeRun
<MythbuntuGuest66> (network based ATSC/QAM256 HD reception)
<superm1> ah that would make sense
<laga> ah
<MythbuntuGuest66> For some reason, the "Launch Xorg Config" button is grayed out in control center
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest66, you have to apt-get update/apt-get upgrade
<superm1> there is a newer control centre
<superm1> and then install displayconfig-gtk
<superm1> lots has changed since the last alpha
<MythbuntuGuest66> ahh.. great, I'll try that.
<superm1> we're looking to have a new disk very soon that will reflect it all
<laga> superm1: still alpha?
<superm1> laga, i'm not sure if i want to call the next one beta
<superm1> i want to see how well the xfce stuff works out
<superm1> and DaveMorris has to commit the changes for it yet
<laga> ah, right
<laga> and gutsy is still alpha, too
<laga> and personally, i do notice that. :)
<laga> btw, you were gonna elaborate on debconf.py.
<superm1> but comparatively, we are following the gutsy cycle
<superm1> so we really should be very close to beta too
<superm1> laga, okay so regarding debconf.py, you have to either implement a full debconf frontend in your app
<superm1> similar to what ubiquity does
<superm1> or you have to call a noninteractive frontend
<superm1> which i was doing for a bit in mythbuntu-live-autostart
<superm1> i dont recall if i'm still doing that
<laga> hum
<superm1> and when you call the noninteractive frontend, it forks back into your app (is my understanding)
<superm1> so it is then the parent process
<laga> that's above my head. i'll put it on the back burner...
<superm1> so what really *should* be done for us i think is to write a shell script that will be passed a heck of a lot of parameters to update all the debconf stuff that gets changed by the control-centre
<superm1> because then you figure you can pass all those debconf questions like remote frontends, mythweb, lirc changes
<superm1> either way if that isnt done, something needs to be figured out before release
<superm1> or suddenly people are going to be presented with a question during an apt-get update out of the blue
<laga> hum.
<laga> and what so bad about using debconf-communicate
<superm1> well if you can find a way to stop the debconf frontend
<superm1> more power to you there
<superm1> i just know i ran into the issue of not being able to
<laga> uh
<laga> is it it a locking problem?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> since you cant stop the debconf frontend
<superm1> debconf is locked
<laga> i'm not sure if i understand. do you mean - if a debconf frontend is already running, eg spawned by dpkg, i can't open a new one?
<superm1> right
<superm1> and if you start one via the control centre, you can't start dpkg
<laga> debconf-communicate
<laga> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<laga> alright.
<laga> but i dont understand why i'd have to stop the other debconf process. i mean, it's there for a reason - why can't i say "sorry, debconf is busy, please close dpkg and apt-get"?
<superm1> well apt is used by the control centre
<superm1> to install things
<laga> oh, so it's locked all the time when the control centre is run?
<superm1> well there are two stages
<superm1> one where all the packages are installed
<superm1> and its locked there
<superm1> and then the one when everything else is done
<laga> i still don't know why we have to do things with debconf while it's locked
<superm1> well you don't
<superm1> but the problem is that you can't stop the debconf process
<laga> the one i'm spawning?
<superm1> well if your spawning it like how i was
<superm1> then you won't be able to
<laga> it stops automagically here
<superm1> take a look at this: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-live-autostart/annotate/supermario%40portablemario-20070730052503-oehdpcngrnc7193p?file_id=mythbuntustartup-20070712081233-9hl417m08aey045i-1
<laga> flood
<laga> laga@prometheus:~/dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre$ echo "get debconf/frontend" | debconf-communicate
<superm1> line 18 and 19
<laga> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied
<laga> 0 Dialog
<laga> laga@prometheus:~/dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre$
<superm1> okay so your not launching it via python though
<superm1> or debconf.yp more specifically
<laga> yes
<superm1> well that will work fine
<laga> debconf.py is launching debconf-communicate, btw.
<superm1> but has nothing to do with 'import debconf'
<laga> in class DebconfCommunicator
<laga> if you import DebconfCommunicator from debconf, it has
<laga> which is was ubiquity/frontend/base.py is doing AFAIK
<MythbuntuGuest66> Thanks for the tips..   I updated & installed displayconfig-gtk.  I was able to change my resolution somewhat..  Most choices resulted in an application crash, when it did change I would restart X and it would display at a different resolution.    Very Odd...
<MythbuntuGuest66> To clarify: it was displayconfig-gtk that was crashing, not mythbuntu-control-center
<laga> yeah, some things in gutsy just make you shake your head
<laga> and i'm not talking about the heavy metal way here
<MythbuntuGuest66> yup.  But, a quick trip to vi to edit xorg.conf gets me back to a decent resolution.
<MythbuntuGuest66> Shoulda just done that in the first place.
<MythbuntuGuest66> Mythbuntu looks promising.   But, for my backend-only needs, I think I will end up going with a server oriented distro.
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest66: why?
<laga> ubuntu is server-oriented.
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest66: Ubuntu can be server oriented
<laga> just dont install the gui crap, sudo aptitude install mythtv-backend-master and you're done
<Daviey> And.. if you mix & match distro's - the packages could mismatch, come up date time
<MythbuntuGuest66> The setup seems to assume HTPC frontend orientation..  I can see how it would greatly simplify setup for a frontend or combined back/front.   But for my needs, the pre-configuration just gets in the way.
<MythbuntuGuest66> My server option may be Ubuntu-server.
<tgm4883_laptop> do a gutsy server install then
<Daviey> So what is the difference between a mythbuntu backend (No X) and ubuntu server + mythtv-backend?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest66: there is no difference between ubuntu and myghbuntu. it's just a different set of packages. all packages are aailable to both distros.
<tgm4883_laptop> That would be practically zilch
<Daviey> exactly..
<MythbuntuGuest66> Maybe not much.  But, for server, I would go with Feisty at this point, and just install what I need.
* tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I wouldn't go with feisty
<tgm4883> but to each his own
<laga> i wouldn't use gutsy on a server yet, agreed.
<Daviey> Well we are doing weekly fesity builds... so you are fine for now
<Daviey> but I wouldn't be concerned with running Gutsy server on a home-lan
<MythbuntuGuest66> My experience with gutsy seems to show it's still a bit bleeding edge.   And, for simple backend use, I don't see any big advantages to using gutsy.
<laga> Daviey: i'm seeing lots of segfaults in kbuntu gutsy here.
<laga> it's not quite there yet for a production system
<laga> TBH, some issues i find rather embarrassing, but since it's alpha i'll keep my mouth shut
<Daviey> laga: yeah.. unionfs is whinging at boot up for me
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest66, I would expect Gutsy to be a bit bleeding edge, you know, being all not released and all
<MythbuntuGuest66> Yeah, exactly.   Which is why I would stick with stable release for my use.
<tgm4883> well good luck with that
<laga> i'll extend the weekly builds to edgy, i think
<laga> cant find motivation right now, though
<Daviey> laga: Wouldn't dapper be more pressing than edgy
<Daviey> There is little reason for people to be using edgy, but dapper is th current LTS
<laga> for weekly builds? no
<laga> directhex is maintaining 0.20.2 builds for dapper
<superm1> laga, mind you that ubiquity doesn't ever stop their debconf communicator
<superm1> until the app closes
<laga> Daviey: our packaging stuff won't backport easily to dapper anyways. i don't want to spend time backporting it.
<laga> or maintaining different package sets
<superm1> it was bad enough doing the SRU's
<superm1> i can't imagine doing that stuff regularly
<laga> yup
<laga> even edgy is gonna be a pain for mythweb
<laga> tbh, i couldn't care less right now
<laga> superm1: ok, it should be easy enough to close the debconf frontend. if we start it, we ought to have some control over it
<superm1> laga, like i said if you figure out how to, more power to you :)
<laga> ya, maybe i'll give it a try
<laga> had a different thought
<laga> i've seen we can "reconfigure" packages in the control centre. will this spawn this apt window? where you could set the password then?
<MythbuntuGuest66> Thanks for the help.     Later.
<superm1> laga, those reconfigure options dont call apt actually
<superm1> they end up just rewriting out config files
<laga> ok.
<superm1> that's part of the problem
<superm1> those debconf questions aren't marked as 'seen'
<superm1> so they get shown later if someone decides to use any type of update manager to update
<laga> ah.
<Mind> oh.
<laga> bah!
<Mind> greetz from the no1 webcastle of salzburg! austria ^^
<laga> greetings from germany.
<frink_> it is the screensaver causing the blanking
<tgm4883> frink_, gnome screensaver or xscreensaver?
<frink_> tgm4883: gnome-screensaver
<frink_> oh, hmm, fast-forward does not seem to work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-20
<[_Trimble_] > anyone awake?
<laga> maybe
<[_Trimble_] > i'm looking to get my hauppage 150 ir blaster to work.  was wondering if anyone has any pointers
<[_Trimble_] > guess not
<laga> not me, never used them
<laga> but i guess the web has it all :)
<[_Trimble_] > heheh eok
<laga> file a bug if you found how it's done (and how its integrated well into ubuntu)
<laga> alright, it's way past bed time for me.
<[_Trimble_] > file a bug if it works?
<laga> yes
<laga> because it's lirc and people are not used if it works
<[_Trimble_] > maybe i should do that for ndiswrapper.
<laga> we dont wanna scare anyone in our final release
<[_Trimble_] > i had to do ndiswrapper this morning and wrote my steps down ;)
<laga> heh
<laga> i usd ndiswrapper for a bit till i spent $15 on a nice intel minipci abg card
<laga> oh, right. bedtime.
<vanjuggler> hello all
<Tari_> hello
<[_Trimble_] > hiya
<vanjuggler> I just installed mythbuntu (nuking my knoppmyth install).  the install was beatiful
<vanjuggler> beautiful, even
<vanjuggler> but moving around the menus is incredibly slow.... any ideas?
<[_Trimble_] > yes!
<[_Trimble_] > I just nuked my knoppmyth install in favor of mythbuntu also
<vanjuggler> cool
<[_Trimble_] > i used the alpha ISO - the 7.10 gutsy one.  beautiful install compared to knoppix
<vanjuggler> yeah, it's really nice - i was impressed
<[_Trimble_] > so, I noticed my menus being really freaking annoyingly slow
<Tari_> I also had similar speed problems (with knoppmyth, anyway)
* vanjuggler sits on the edge of his seat
<Tari_> getting 3D drivers for my video card (an nVidia 6200) helped a bunch
<Tari_> but that probably won't help you, eh?
<[_Trimble_] > I used the tool to install the nvidia driver (i have a pci based nvidia card) and the problem went away.  I didn't select the "latest driver" one, but it seems to have done both and my menus are fast and fade beautifully now :)
<vanjuggler> cool, i'll give that a go
<[_Trimble_] > have you an nvidia card?
<[_Trimble_] > if so, definately try the nvidia drivers
<neofax> OK, have mythbuntu setup using the round about way.  Have a problem when trying to start watch TV
<vanjuggler> [_Trimble_] : yeah an older nvidia card...
<neofax> Everytime I press the Watch TV button the screen flashes and goes back to the main menu
<Tari_> maybe your remote is mapped incorrectly?
* vanjuggler reboots his mythbox
<chuk1> restart the backend
<tgm4883_laptop> neofax, what tuner?
<neofax99> Sorry!  My network went down.  Probably the rain!
<vanjuggler> doh, my desktop doesn't come up now
<[_Trimble_] > van: yikes
<[_Trimble_] > i dont know how to solve from there
<tgm4883_laptop> neofax99, what tuner?
<Tari_> vanjuggler, what did you do?
<tgm4883_laptop> vanjuggler, what did you do
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<[_Trimble_] > im guessing he tried to install nvidia driver to fix the slow menus problem
<vanjuggler> i switched to the nvidia drivers
<vanjuggler> yep
<vanjuggler> and rebooted
<neofax99> tgm4883_laptop: I have a PVR-500 and a normal WinTV card.  They both work using mplayer.
<tgm4883_laptop> how did you install them, and what card?
<[_Trimble_] > im trying to figure out where to start to get my ir blaster working on the hauppage pvr-150.  i've read superm1 saying something about it helping to be using gutsy, which i am
<tgm4883_laptop> which wintv card?
<tgm4883_laptop> Trimble, there is a guide that you could look at for feisty, it may help
<neofax99> God I feel like an idiot.  I kept my old partition and forgot to change the ownership to mythtv:video.  It works now!!!
<[_Trimble_] > is it in the help.ubuntu.com systel, tgm
<[_Trimble_] > ?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> my internet is being slow
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<tgm4883_laptop> vanjuggler, which video card and what driver and how did you install it?
<[_Trimble_] > heh that's the page i'malraedy looking at, tgm :) thx
<tgm4883_laptop> why is my internet so slow
<[_Trimble_] > um... cuz i'm downloading *.dat ?
<[_Trimble_] > lol j/k
<tgm4883_laptop> ssh [_Trimble_]  shutdown -h -P now
<tgm4883_laptop> ;)
<[_Trimble_] > oh crap, why is everything shutting do
<[_Trimble_] > that joke would have been funnier if I had the channel in my favorites so i could get back faster.. lol
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> or if you had done this
* tgm4883_laptop as quit ()
* tgm4883_laptop has quit ()
<[_Trimble_] > yeah
<[_Trimble_] > that too
<tgm4883_laptop> or if I could spell
<tgm4883_laptop> hehe
<tgm4883_laptop> I think im going to try rebooting
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid router
<[_Trimble_] > my router is nasty sometimes
<tgm4883_laptop> back in 5, then I will fix MythbuntuGuest54's problem
<[_Trimble_] > lol
<Aval0n> if you pay for a dish network subscription is there anyway to get mythtv to do the tuning?
<Aval0n> I've heard of dvb-s card and stuff
<Aval0n> but kinda more in the pirating scene
<Aval0n> I'm just looking to keep my subscription but use my mythtv with dish
<tgm4883_laptop> back
<tgm4883_laptop> what did I miss
<MythbuntuGuest54> having a problem with archiving file/dvd.  step through archiving a file and get to the last screen without errors but nothing is happening?  nothing in the logs.? any ideas/
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest54, what do you mean nothing is happening?  Does it bring you to a log screen?
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, the only way to do that (that I know of) is to get something like a PVR-150 and just have it record via that, and have an ir blaster change the channel
<MythbuntuGuest54> it goes to the progress screen with " update, cancel and exit"
<MythbuntuGuest54> but no progress
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest54, sec
<Aval0n> tgm hmmm
<Aval0n> I have a pvr-500
<tgm4883_laptop> well that would work too
<Aval0n> does the ir blaster cause a lot of delay?
<tgm4883_laptop> delay when changing the channel?
<Aval0n> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> depends on a few factors
<Aval0n> assuming I have a fast enough PC
<Aval0n> 3.4ghz ht p4
<Aval0n> 2 gigs of ddr400
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't use ir blasting though, I will, as soon as I get an Serial IR Receiver
<tgm4883_laptop> well that doesn't really matter
<Aval0n> o
<Aval0n> so if you do that, do you use myth's program guide or dishs'
<tgm4883_laptop> ir blaster is only going to change the channel, and how well it does that depends on the quality of the IR blaster and the how good/fast the receiver changes channels
<tgm4883_laptop> you would use mythtv's program guide
<Aval0n> excellent
<Aval0n> cox analog looks like crap
<Aval0n> I much prefer sd on dish network
<Aval0n> I didn't know you could do that.
<Aval0n> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> yea basically the computer is just recording one channel
<tgm4883_laptop> kinda like a vcr hooked up to a tv
<Aval0n> if my dish stb has duel tuners
<tgm4883_laptop> the tv is on channel 3, but the vcr can be tuned to lots of channels
<Aval0n> can I still use both of them
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<Aval0n> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> unless
<Aval0n> that's super lame then
<Aval0n> for me
<tgm4883_laptop> for some crazy reason you can watch 2 shows at the same time
<Aval0n> or record 1 and watch the other if they come on at the same time..
<Aval0n> or record 2 that come on at the same time if you aren't home.
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<Aval0n> my dish dvr that I currently have has 2 tuners
<Aval0n> bummer that it can't be done like that..
<tgm4883_laptop> doesn't matter, unless it can output 2 shows at once, which i seriously doubt
<tgm4883_laptop> then you would also have to somehow tune them
<Aval0n> it can
<tgm4883_laptop> not going to work
<tgm4883_laptop> you can output 2 shows at once?
<Aval0n> i have a 2nd box in the back that my 2 kids use
<Aval0n> goes to 2 tvs
<Aval0n> 1 per room
<tgm4883_laptop> you can hook 2 tv's up and watch different shows on each of them?
<Aval0n> cox out even
<tgm4883_laptop> link to your box?
<Aval0n> yes
<Aval0n> with the tuner in the back
<Aval0n> err the stb I mean
<Aval0n> each kid can watch a different show
<tgm4883_laptop> link, i gotta see what we are talking about
<Aval0n> =/
<Aval0n> I don't know any links
<Aval0n> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> name and model number?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest54, you still there?
<MythbuntuGuest54> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't forgotten about you, i just found what I was looking for
<Aval0n> TU-DP322RU
<Aval0n> http://www.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027194&pathId=85&page=5&archive=true
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest54, read this, it sounds like your problem http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythArchive#MythArchive_doesn.27t_work._It_gets_to_the_log_viewer_and_just_sits_there._What.27s_wrong.3F
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest57> can you resend that link,  session restarted and lost it
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, how do both controls work?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest54, read this, it sounds like your problem http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythArchive#MythArchive_doesn.27t_work._It_gets_to_the_log_viewer_and_just_sits_there._What.27s_wrong.3F
<Aval0n> seperat eremotes
<tgm4883_laptop> right, but they each only control 1 tuner right?
<[_Trimble_] > i had to reread everything to catch up.
<[_Trimble_] > i'm trying to configure my pvr-150 hauppage to control a dish network receiver righ tnow lol
<tgm4883_laptop> [_Trimble_] , you and Aval0n should work on the ir blaster together, although I admit, his is going to be more complicated
<[_Trimble_] > lol
<[_Trimble_] > it's my understanding that my issue is unique to the pvr-150.. at least until i get it blasting something ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, I take it back, I haven't seen anything like that before (I have Cable).  If each remote only controls 1 tuner and not the other (or each tuner has a seperate IR receiver), then it's possible to use both
<[_Trimble_] > currently, i'm trying to track down a way to figure out what parts are already installed and what aren't.
<Aval0n> nicwe
<[_Trimble_] > I read something on Dish's website recently about 1 receiver connecting to two separate TV's to show two separate programs.  it would stand to reason that one could connect one of those outputs to a myth tuner instead ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> [_Trimble_]  you mean something like this http://www.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027194&pathId=85&page=5&archive=true
<[_Trimble_] > i also read that each receiver can be set to receive specific remotes and theyc an be numbered from 1 to something like 20 or so
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^link borrowed from Aval0n
<[_Trimble_] > though, i can't imagine someone with 20 dish receivers lol
<[_Trimble_] > yeah, like that, tgm
<CBiLL> it's 14
<CBiLL> not 20
<CBiLL> and it RF remotes
<CBiLL> so folks can have different receiver in each room
<CBiLL> and RF remote don't try to control other room recievers
<MythbuntuGuest70> thanks tgm,  you rock. that fixed it.  got time for one more?
<tgm4883_laptop> sure, but the answers may be slow
<MythbuntuGuest70> myth game,  set up xmame,  place a rom with the ext .zip in the folder.  I can see it when I browse to it but does nothing when selected
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, I dont know much about mythgame yet
<Tari_> sounds like the emulator can't open the archive
<MythbuntuGuest70> I tried using some crazy options I found on a config page, removed those from command and it fired up,  cannot find the command for fullscreen.  tried -fullsceen in the command but nothing
<CBiLL> Evening tgm4883   were you able to resolve your fading issue yet?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<CBiLL> what did you have to do to fix it?
<CBiLL> just wanted to know for my future reference
<tgm4883_laptop> it was a gnome screen saver issue
<CBiLL> ah MythBuntu using Gnmoe?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> but does have some properties
<CBiLL> I see
<CBiLL> cool glad to hear you fixed it
<CBiLL> but I am having an issue myself
<CBiLL> can't seem to get Samba to play nice
<CBiLL> already edited smb.conf to the correct network name
<CBiLL> oh wait
<CBiLL> it appears now lol
<CBiLL> ha that good =P
<CBiLL> alright 8-)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea im not a fan of samba
<CBiLL> hehehe
<CBiLL> I do all my Closed Caption editing on a windows machine since the binary only avaiable for that platform
<ubotu> New bug: #118538 in mythtv (multiverse) "init script unable to "start" after backend crash" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118538
<[_Trimble_] > ooOOOoo... toys.. my cellphone arrived in the mail today :)
<[_Trimble_] > hi superm1
<superm1> hi
<[_Trimble_] > what can you tell me about: hauppage pvr150 ir BLASTER on the Gutsy Mythbuntu install?
<superm1> well it shouldnt be much different than on feisty
<superm1> its a pretty ugly situation getting the thing setup
<superm1> only difference is that you have kernel modules already setup on gutsy
<[_Trimble_] > i've been reading through the Feisty guide to getting blaster to work...
<[_Trimble_] > yeah, i read a post where you told someone that there was something you didn't have to do on gutsy
<[_Trimble_] > so i wanted to wait till i could ask you about that ;)
<superm1> yeah just dont build the kernel modules again
<superm1> getting the rest of it setup to be automatic is a more messy situation
<[_Trimble_] > hmm... i saw a post that listed the steps to do on every kernel update..
<superm1> because of the license on the blaster firmware
<CBiLL> hey superm1 .. mythbuntu looking great!
<superm1> hi CBiLL
<[_Trimble_] > yeah mythbuntu is freakin awesome ;)
<superm1> i'm looking really forward to making the next disk, things are getting very close
<CBiLL> superm1 : got a question . I do know the Closed Caption are saved in mpeg file becasue I can extract them into a seperte file
<[_Trimble_] > i NEED to get the irblaster working next.  gotta be ready when Heroes starts monday nyuck nyuck nyuck
<CBiLL> but is it possible to have the Closed Caption recorded into mpeg as open caption?
<superm1> haha
<superm1> open caption?
<superm1> never heard of such a thing
<CBiLL> "imbedded" into the video itself
<CBiLL> no decoder needed
<CBiLL> ie record what I am seeing
<superm1> that i'm not too sure
<superm1> you're going to have to check with -users for that
<CBiLL> ok thanks
<CBiLL> I don't want to have to create a subtitle file for each show I record
<superm1> [_Trimble_] , as for that blaster, there should be directions on the gutsy guide still
<[_Trimble_] > so, do i still need to do the whole "remove lirc, config lirc-modules-source, remake, and reload" thing in gutsy for lirc?
<superm1> No
<[_Trimble_] > where is the gutsy guide?
<superm1> does the gutsy page still discuss that?
<[_Trimble_] > dunno.. where is the gutsy page?  heheh
<superm1> it's linked right at the top of all the pages
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<superm1> see the "Ubuntu 7.10 Ubuntu 7.04" etc
<[_Trimble_] > ok, it's similar to the feisty stuff.  I grabbed and stuck the firmware file int he right spot, and i've messed around with the lircd.conf file, but how do i start testing it?  lol
<CBiLL> try mode2 -d /dev/lirc0
<CBiLL> and press some remote button
<CBiLL> if it detects it . it should spam the screen with some binary code
<[_Trimble_] > specifically - how do i get the lirc_pvr150 driver/module/whatever installed, or how do i check if it's already there?
<CBiLL> oh my bad then .. thought you wanted to test your setup to make sure you config'ed it all correctly
<[_Trimble_] > the hauppage a415 remote already works PERFECTLY.  i know the ir RECEIVER is working already, right "out of the box" with mythbuntu 7.10.  it's the irblaster i need to test
<CBiLL> oh I see ..I have not learn the irblaster yet ha!
<[_Trimble_] > bah.... time's up.  wife is ready for hot steamy se.... um.. backrub
<CBiLL> getting to that part next =P
<[_Trimble_] > later all :)  good luck
<superm1> night, try tomorrow i guess
<CBiLL> nn superm1
<superm1> nn
<foxxbuntu> superm1_, you there?
<superm1_> yeah momentarily
<superm1_> i'm exhausted though, i'll be headed to be soon
<foxxbuntu> hey...just gonna let you know I just purchased some hosting
<foxxbuntu> for bandwitdh for right now
<superm1_> okay cool
<foxxbuntu> 2.5TB / month
<foxxbuntu> and 250GB of storage
<superm1_> did you talk to ben dailey already?
<superm1_> and get it setup with dns and such
<foxxbuntu> no, i just bought it like 10 mins ago
<superm1_> ahokay
<foxxbuntu> I don't have all my details yet
<foxxbuntu> $84 for the year
<foxxbuntu> with a domain name
<foxxbuntu> and MySQL support ect ect
<superm1_> what'd you get another domain name for?
<foxxbuntu> it was part of the deal
<superm1_> i see
<foxxbuntu> I know...I own like 10 now
<superm1_> okay well very cool
<foxxbuntu> yup
<foxxbuntu> should help us stay going
<foxxbuntu> well...night
<foxxbuntu> talk to later
<superm1_> night
<CBiLL> can anyone tell me of gossamer just only a mailing list viewer or it will accept posts?
<superm1_> CBiLL, it's read only from that website yes
<superm1_> to bed for me again though
<superm1_> night
<frink_> hm
<frink_> 07:30 < foxxbuntu> hey...just gonna let you know I just purchased some hosting
<frink_> 07:31 < foxxbuntu> for bandwitdh for right now
<frink_> like if you guys need hosting, I can do it for free.
<frink_> As much disk/bandwidth as you need
<Rimers> hey, any of you guys have any experience with Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T 500? i have a problem with it crashing and leaving me unable to tune into any channels
<Rimers> hmm think i may have found the problem, there have been installed a new kernel, that could have overwridden the modules for the tuner
<directhex|work> Rimers, the nova-t 500 is known for having USB disconnect problems
<directhex|work> Rimers, there's a fix suggested on the mythtv wiki
<Rimers> im not sure if its disconnect problems, it stopped working overnight
<Rimers> i wanted to tune into a channel this morning and it was without signal it said on one tuner and only 71% and no lock on the other tuner
<Rimers> ive seen this before on it, and a reload of the driver solves it, but i was wondering if it was due to the new kernel that was installed a few days back
<directhex|work> not specifically. it's a general problem with the nova-t 500. apply the fix on the mythtv wiki
<Rimers> As an attempt to solve it im installing the latest driver off the linux-tv site
<Rimers> ah okay, ill have a look
<frink_> Rimers: what kernel u on?
<frink_> the nova-t 500 was amost unusable for ages, it's fine now though.
<frink_> Linux myth-desktop 2.6.22-10-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 22 08:11:52 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Rimers> hmm beleive its the latest gusty kernel
<frink_> same as me then, mine has been OK.
<frink_> i also tried the new drivers for v4l-dvb but they would not compile as I am missing btis, i'll look into it later today if I have timne.
<frink_> Rimers: Are you int he UK?
<frink_> ah no, you is .dk
<Rimers> okay, when i tried watching tv earlier it didnt work, i was unable to get a lock on the channel
<Rimers> :)
<Rimers> hmm still not able to get a lock :S on one of the tuners i can get a partial lock with 79% signal, but on the other tuner there is no signal at all
<Rimers> Tuner 1 signal 0% :S
<frink_> hmm
<frink_> do you have the LNA turned on?
<Rimers> you mean this ? options dvb-usb-dib0700 force_lna_activation=1
<Rimers> hmm this is odd, i stopped the myth backend to reload the tv tuner moduels, then restarted the backend, and now i cant connect to it :S
<Rimers> the log for the backend looks fine with no error messages or anything
<Rimers> http://pastebin.ca/704344 does these log entries mean anything to any of you?
<Rimers> looks to me like its getting disconnected
<Rimers> is there a way of securing that the things you write in /boot/grub/menu.lst as boot parameters always will stay there even when adding a new kernel or having the system otherwise add stuff?
<directhex|work> Rimers, yes
<Rimers> sweet, can you tell know how directhex|work?
<directhex|work> Rimers, anything you want to apply to all kernels, append to the line "# kopt="
<directhex|work> Rimers, anything you want to apply to only non-recovery kernels, append to the line "# defoptions="
<directhex|work> Rimers, anything you want to apply to only recovery kernels, append to the line "# altoptions="
<directhex|work> NO NOT UNCOMMENT THE LINES!
<directhex|work> then run update-grub
<Rimers> directhex|work: where do i find those? in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<laga> morning
<directhex|work> Rimers, aye
<Rimers> directhex|work: thanks :)
<Rimers> morning laga
<superm1_> frink_, you can help with hosting?
<laga> morning superm1
<superm1> mornin
<superm1> laga, overnight, i dist-upgraded a vm from fresh installed feisty->gutsy, installed the control centre, and then tried to change autologin
<superm1> didn't run into any issues
<laga> ah, right. i was supposed to verify that :/
<laga> close the bug then
<superm1> well i'm just wondering what the circumstances that you were under that caused it to still happen
<superm1> if its a username with a weird character or something
<laga> nope
<laga> just putting back my pbuilder scripts :/
<superm1> what happened?
<laga> oh, i switched to amd64 and now it needs some additional magic so i can build i386 and amd64
<superm1> oh yeah.
<laga> whatever version of falcon i have now, it's lacking documentation for the buildd support which makes me believe that it's not the final beta 3
<superm1> did buildd support make it in?
<laga> it's there, but i don't know how to configure it right now
<laga> not sure if it's complete
<superm1> gotta check with Seveas I guess :)
<superm1> brb, new kernel
<MythbuntuGuest09> anyone know the command for mame to play in fullscreen?
<laga> not me, but i bet it's in the documentation
<MythbuntuGuest09> I've tried about 2 or 3 of the different commands but they did not work
<MythbuntuGuest09> this is what is in the documentation Command: xmame-0.103.x11 -vidmod 1 -fullscreen     (Path and name of binary + any optional parameters)
<MythbuntuGuest09> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-16.html
<superm1> laga, any luck with debconf stuff?
<laga> havent fiddled with it yet
<laga> busy with pbuilder and university :/
<superm1> mkay
<superm1> well i'm going to try to fix your lirc bug so hopefully this will be the last lirc upload
<superm1> could you test it?
<laga> sure
<superm1> okay i'm just building my own debdiff first and i'll send you it as soon as i do
<superm1> is it on amd64 or i386?
<superm1> i can just send you a deb if its i386
<laga> on amd64
<superm1> psh
<laga> :/
<laga> amd64 is still feeling a bit odd
<laga> i have to download zsnes from a odd third-party repo now
<laga> at least it's working.
<superm1> laga, http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/lirc-ubuntu6-ubuntu7.debdiff
<laga> compiling...
<superm1> u know the only file that changed was lirc.postinst, you probably could have dropped it in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<superm1> and just dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<superm1> and see what happens
<laga> nothing. i get to choose a remote, but /etc/modprobe.d/lirc is not updated
<superm1> well it only updates when you switch remote types
<laga> let me try to choose a different remote and switch back to the correct one
<superm1> right
<laga> right
<laga> blacklist lirc_atiusb
<laga> blacklist ati_remote
<laga> yay
<laga> looks great
<laga> you're a star :)
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> i'll throw that debdiff on LP then
<superm1> yeah now we need that debconf support in the control centre so it can properly do this too :)
<laga> dont make me feel bad ;)
<superm1> haha
<laga> btw
<tgm4883> superm1, I found the camel color between the login screen and the desktop
<tgm4883> well, I didn't find it, just read about it
<superm1> caramel you mean?
<laga> did you see what i pasted about python bindings for mythtv?
<superm1> laga, no my scrollback lost a lot yestrerday
<laga> superm1: k
<superm1> what'd you post?
<superm1> tgm4883, so you know where it needs to be updated to resolve then?
<Daviey> superm1: did you hear about the the weekly builds bug in mythmusic, gutsy build - but depending on a fesity deb?
<laga> superm1: well, there are now python bindings for libmythui. so you can draw stuff in mythtv using python.
<tgm4883> Yea I just tested it in my VM
<superm1> Daviey, on trunk only
<Daviey> superm1: yup
<Daviey> (i guess)
<superm1> Daviey, yeah, start throwing things at laga :)
<tgm4883> It's described as camel color, #dab082 so whatever color that is
<laga> trunk, bug?
<laga> assign it to me and i'll take a look
<superm1> laga, woah sweet
<tgm4883> here, let me send you where I saw it
<Daviey> laga is an eager beaver
<superm1> that will make for the control centre to have a myth ui frontend possible
<laga> beaver?
<tgm4883> !bug 132833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132833 in gdm "login background color is hardcoded" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132833
<superm1> laga, in trunk only i'm assuming?
<laga> superm1: might work with 0.20 but i havent tried it
<Daviey> Where did the drupal theme come from?
<superm1> laga, well its a bit of work to rewrite a whole new frontend for the control centre this late in the cycle....
<superm1> Daviey, i found it and modified it
<Daviey> superm1: where
<superm1> it's based off of brushedsteel
<superm1> the original is really narrow
<superm1> and doesn't work well with our buttons
<Daviey> I'm looking for a nice drupal theme, and they are all naff
<superm1> i really love ubuntu studio's drupal theme
<superm1> they did a great job on it
<Daviey> They used to be hosted on pegasys right?
<Daviey> Do you know why they migrated to dreamhost? :O
<Daviey> They have done a spiffing job with that theme
<laga> superm1: i downloaded the tarball. some readme stated it's early and has memleaks ec
<laga> etc*
<Daviey> laga: reckon it'll ever be commited tho?
<superm1> Daviey, they used to be host on a pegasus's sister
<laga> Daviey: no clue
<superm1> laga, okay then it will be something to target for next release then
<superm1> that will be very cool though
<laga> yes.
<Daviey> juski is v. anti that patch
<laga> i hope it'll be improved and committed to trunk eventually. there was another guy who tried it and he probably didn't get very far
<laga> juski is anti everything
<laga> ;)
<superm1> why is juski against it?
<superm1> tgm4883, good find on that, too bad it probably won't get fixed this cycle
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> I can fix it on my machine though :)
<laga> blacklist lirc_atiusb
<laga> blacklist ati_remote
<Daviey> 10:56 < juski> I just don't like the idea there's suddenly going to be zillions  of shitty plugins
<laga> sorry
<superm1> Daviey, why does he seem to think python plugins == shitty plugins?
<superm1> it just means easier to write plugins....
<Daviey> That was my argument
<superm1> you could use the same argument with FF
<tgm4883> eh, I can see his argument
<Daviey> python can be hacky... but doesn't need to be
<superm1> which does have zillions of shitty plugins
<superm1> but lots of great ones too
<laga> he prolly thinks that ever idiot will make a plugin once python bindings are available
<tgm4883> he's afraid that zillions of shitty plugins will water down the product
<superm1> well if they are installed by default of course
<Daviey> And so what?  If the plugin sux - then don't use it, or rewrite it in C/C++
<laga> we simply won't ship bad plugins
<superm1> but if there is a nice system to rank plugins on a site somewhere
<laga> well, we're already shipping mythstream, OK...
<tgm4883> superm1, doesn't that sort of already exist?
<superm1> mythstream is pretty cool though
<superm1> i like it
<superm1> keescook, could you ack Bug #140940 before the beta freeze tomorrow?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140940 in lirc "ati_remote.ko not unloaded during configure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140940
<superm1> Daviey, foxbuntu has another mirror he paid for some hosting to add on
<superm1> next time he's on, i'll get some more info from him to get things added
<superm1> also frink_  offered earlier today bandwidth
<Daviey> Oh, just PM or email me url - and I'll add it
<keescook> superm1: I'd recommend a few changes to your grep usage.  so we don't match sub-strings, I'd say use    egrep -q '^'"$item"'$' /proc/modules     (and use -q which doesn't need the /dev/null redirect)
<keescook> e.g. lirc_ati would match lirc_atiusb
<keescook> (with the current test)
<superm1> keescook, ah i didn't consider substrings, good point
<superm1> well even that won't work appropriately though
<superm1> because /proc/modules has additional info after the module name
<superm1> it'll have to be egrep -q '^'"$item"'\ ' /proc/modules
<superm1> keescook, okay i just tested that with a few other loaded modules, and put the debdiff back up
<keescook> superm1: ah, right, good catch with the space.  (shouldn't need the \ when it's in ''
<keescook> ) but that's cool, doesn't hurt either
<superm1> i've gotten really accustomed to escaping spaces anywhere i go now :)
<laga> i get this error with pbuilder:
<laga> Command line parameter [myththemes_0.20.99+trunk14511-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_source.dsc]  is not a valid .dsc file name
<laga> can anyone see what's wrong?
<superm1> whew that's a long version number
<superm1> perhaps you're not properly capturing something in your pbuilder wrapper scripts (if you have them)?
<laga> well, *i* as gonna use ~ppa!
<laga> hum, true
<laga> i'll check
<keescook> superm1: hm, seems we are already in beta freeze.  we'll have to wait until the beta is out, I think.
<superm1> oh i see.  is it just main, or is it universe/multiverse too then?
<keescook> main has a harder freeze than universe at the moment.
<keescook> I think universe just needs a manual shove.
<superm1> ah alright
* laga pokes pbuilder with a stick
<laga> duh. filename was indeed incorrect :/
<laga> i want my -rt kernel back. compiling mythtv makes this box slow now
<hendrixski> what's the -rt kernel?
<laga> hendrixski: realtime kernel. it makes desktop usage a bit smoother here, but it's got a few problems
<hendrixski> ah,  what kinds of problems?
<laga> virtualbox wouldn't work properly and the restricted-modules package did not come with the nvidia driver
<laga> or fglrx for that matter
<hendrixski> ah, so both driver-level and userspace level problems
<laga> virtualbox is a bit kernelspace, too :)
<laga> nvidia.ko worked fine after installing it manually, though
<hendrixski> good point
<laga> oh, and linux-ubuntu-modules was not built properly against the -rt kernel. they had a new upload with the same major version number which changed the ABI but didn't rebuild that package
<laga> not a bug in that kernel per se, just "beta" software ;)
<hendrixski> is a realtime kernel a package option? I'm not seeing it... or did you compile it yourself?
<laga> it's in gutsy
<laga> package linux-rt
<hendrixski> sweet
<hendrixski> I keep hearing more and more good things about gutsy
<hendrixski> except... that review they just posted on slashdot... but everything else is positive
<laga> i use kde anyways
<hendrixski> laga, isn't a realtime kernel supposed to go more towards embedded devices and appliances?
<hendrixski> and if so... has mythtv worked well for you on it?
<laga> i havent really tried mythtv on it
<laga> sound was broken for me, the kernel module needed to be re-linked
<hendrixski> oh, but that'll probably be fixed before gutsy ships, right?
<laga> of course
<laga> well, at least i hope so.
<Corvix> does anyone have experience with EIT over DVB-S in Germany? I get a time difference in the EPG
<laga> is your time zone set up correctly?
<Corvix> runnin 0.20.2, gathering the data seems to work fine
<Corvix> hmm ...
<Corvix> it was set to Europe/London and I just reset it to Europe/Berlin
<laga> Corvix: ls -al /etc/localtime
<laga> yes, london is one hour behind us
<Corvix> ok, after i set it to berlin, i guess ill change the time settings for xmltv and eit to auto and reboot
<Corvix> do you think I'll have to delete existing eit data and repopulate it?
<laga> i dunno
<laga> :)
<Corvix> more /etc/timezone
<Corvix> gives Europe/Berlin, that should be ok or?
<Corvix> hw clock is set to local time ...
<laga> yes
<laga> hum
<laga> if your hwclock is set to local time, you might have to tell that to your distro
<laga> oh, you're using ubuntu i gues
<Corvix> jupp ... a commandline feisty with blackbox
<laga>  /etc/default/rcS
<laga> check that file
<laga> ok, i'm afk
<Corvix> utc=no
<Corvix> that seems allright
<Corvix> guess ill reboot and see what happens
<Corvix> thatnks anyway so far
<Corvix> hmmm ... no success ... still a show that is on at 2000 shows up in the EPG at 1900
<Corvix> anyone else? do I have to clean out old EIT data and repopulate it? if so how?
<laga> Corvix_: you can empty the DB
<laga> using "truncate", AFAIK... i usually use phpmyadmin for such tasks
<Rimers> hmm im starting to not like updates.... Sound is gone now :S
<laga> on gutsy?
<Rimers> yup
<laga> using snd-hda-intel?
<Rimers> had digital out working on my via ac97
<Rimers> and after an update there is no sound, ive been monkeying with the settings for 20 minutes now without luck
<laga> is sound still working in other apps?
<Rimers> as far as i can find out there is no sound at all
<laga> hum
<laga> is there anything in dmesg?
<Rimers> ive checked that the module is loaded and that the mixer is set correctly
<Rimers> as far as i can see there is no errors related to sound in dmesg
<laga> and what happens if you use mplayer to play an mp3 file?
<Rimers> i have an anoying error though, my dvd drive is spamming me with http://pastebin.ca/704957
<superm1> Rimers, either that disk is bad or the drive is dying
<Rimers> but imstarting to beleive the dvd error is a cable error
<Rimers> its my DVD drive
<superm1> well replacing the cable never hurts
<laga> 20:16 < laga> and what happens if you use mplayer to play an mp3 file?
<superm1> huh?
<Rimers> laga, havnt been able to test,, Wife watching tv atm, but been trying to play music and tv from mythtv without luck
<tgm4883> superm1, that is simply untrue
<Rimers> it all worked before the update
<tgm4883> changing cables hurts over 1 american each year
<superm1> tgm4883, haha
<tgm4883> im starting a foundation dedicated just to that
<superm1> where do you gather these statistics
<tgm4883> we're going to have a telethon on PBS about it
<superm1> well too bad i dont watch PBS
<superm1> let me know when to schedule it
<superm1> will it be in hd?
<tgm4883> of couse :)
<tgm4883> for our statistics, we use the datum method
<tgm4883> it's a very technical process with a very complex mathmatical equation (A*.1543/(AB)/(3243*2354)245.321^2/(|32465BA|^|324|))^0
<superm1> doesn't look very complex.  looks like its just 1
<tgm4883> are you questioning the equation?
<tgm4883> humph, you must be one of those people then
<laga> superm1: did we ever finish talking about the dbg support for the fixes packages?
<superm1> well last i remember about it, you were adding a --compile-type=apport
<superm1> upstream
<superm1> did that ever happen?
<laga> it's not committed yet, but danielk liked it.
<superm1> can you check with him on it?
<superm1> see if he can't get that added
<superm1> and then we can just pull a patch for it
<laga> it won't get added to -fixes i'
<laga> m afraid
<superm1> well that's okay, i can always pull a patch from trunk
<superm1> no rules against that
<laga> tbh, the other guys changes were similar. he just optimized everywhere while keeping dbg symbols
<laga> ok
<laga> if it applies cleanly :)
<laga> good. i'll poke him about it
<laga> i can't get the "groovy dancing girl" song out of my head
<laga> we gotta drop --enable-proc-opt.
<laga> right, since our backtraces are useless anyways we can keep it for a while
<superm1> well once you get this --apport thing in
<superm1> i'll do a local build
<superm1> and test some hd stuff against it
<superm1> because that is the only place i forsee suffrage
<superm1> i was going to prep another 'mythtv' upload for right after beta
<superm1> so once you've got this ready to go, i'll plan to have this in there and be the first build like that
<laga> ok.
<frink_> hmm, something deletes my botch symlink from /dev/lirc to /dev/lirc0
<laga> udev?
* laga wonders wtf this segfault in systemsettings-kde is not caught by apport
<hendrixski> there is a mythstream package fr Ubuntu, yes?
<tgm4883> yes
<hendrixski> tgm4883_laptop, is it on some special repository?
<tgm4883_laptop> hendrixski, what version are you using?  Feisty, Gutsy?
<hendrixski> tgm4883_laptop, tgm4883  I'm on feisty
<hendrixski> oh, is there a gutsy package?  Is it backportable to 7.04
<tgm4883> nope, just a gutsy package
<tgm4883> I think something changed between gutsy and feisty for things like mythstream
<tgm4883> to be easily added
<hendrixski> sweet
<hendrixski> So I should grab a gutsy repository, take a feisty pbuilder and run the packaging thing on it and it should be all fine, right?
<tgm4883> eh
<tgm4883> perhaps
<tgm4883> you wouldn't want to grab the gutsy repo
<tgm4883> unless you were going to update
<tgm4883> as it's in universe
<hendrixski> ah, Ok
<tgm4883> eh, worth a shot I suppose
<hendrixski> oh, I misread what you wrote, you said things did change between the two
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> you can always add it manually
<hendrixski> oh?  if I compiled it, wouldn't it go into the wrong directory?
<tgm4883> theres 2 things you could try
<tgm4883> 1st being just compiling the package from the gutsy repo
<tgm4883> the other being installing from source
<tgm4883> the change that I was talking about
<tgm4883> is that I think in gutsy it is easier for packages to update mythtv menus
<tgm4883> but i could be completely wrong about that
<hendrixski> tgm4883, ooh, how did they change the menu management... 'cause I was wondering about that
<tgm4883> I'd ask superm1 about that, as he would know more than I.
<hendrixski> like if I wanted to take one of the unofficial plugins and package, how would I not f*** everything up by having to overwrite the menus
<tgm4883> I just take orders from him :)
<hendrixski> I C
<hendrixski> is that documented anywhere by any chance?
<tgm4883> most likely
<tgm4883> if your just wanting to package unofficial plugins
<tgm4883> have you read the packing doc (or already know how to package?)
<hendrixski> tgm4883, I've done a few for myself, but it's not a work of art I'd show to anyone else
<tgm4883> well there are a few things that you have to adhere to for it to go into universe
<hendrixski> :-) changing files in other packages is one of those things to adhere to...
<hendrixski> hence why I was wondering how to add plugins without changing menu files that belong to other packages
<hendrixski> if superm1 already solved that one, that's awesome
<hendrixski> I guess I'll just make a schroot with gutsy and take a look at the packages... 'cause google isn't looking very promising
<MythbuntuGuest04> Hi all!
<MythbuntuGuest04> I am having trouble with my PVR 350 getting channels above 12
<MythbuntuGuest04> I am wondering where to start
<MythbuntuGuest04> any IVTV experts here?
<laga> hendrixski: it's called a diversion
<laga> hendrixski: mythbuntu-control-centre does it
<hendrixski> oh?
<laga> ymstart be asking google?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest04: start by asking google?
<hendrixski> lol, when I google for anything with diversion all these spanish links come up
<hendrixski> :-/ and I learned French in school
<hendrixski> laga, so if someone wanted to make a package of the hundreds of mythtv plugins that are on sourceforge... they'd have to have it go through mythbuntu-control-centre?
<laga> ah, noce.
<laga> mythbuntu-control-centre kinda ships with its own version of the settings main menu file
<laga> it'll be possible soon (AFAIK) to have xml include sfor themes. if that applies to menu themes as well i dunno
<hendrixski> ah
<laga> in trunk, that is
<hendrixski> hhmm... I'll definately have to take a look at that... when did the control center first start development?
<laga> btw,
<laga> err
<laga> maybe a few months ago
<laga> btw,. diversions are not feature of the controlc entre itself but of debian's package management
<hendrixski> oh, I didn't catch that part before...
<hendrixski> diversions are described in the debian packiging guide?
<laga> probably
<laga> back to the ps2! :)
<hendrixski> k.  well, thanks for the explanation
<hendrixski> that gave me a lot of great stuff to start reading about that I wouldn't have got otherwise
<hendrixski> thanks laga
<frink_> hey all
<frink_> hey laga
<tgm4883> any know what the status of us getting on ubuntu servers for ISO distrobution is?
<superm1> laga, !!!!
<superm1> its fixed
<superm1> unionfs :)
<Daviey> I noticed that bug on boot up, was that causing you issues?
<[_Trimble_] > hi all, im back
<superm1> Daviey, you mena the unionfs?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> that was causing more issues than you can shake a stick at
<[_Trimble_] > ok, i'm going to try again to attack the pvr-150 blaster on gutsy.
<[_Trimble_] > superm1, you said i dont have to redo the kernel module.. but I apparently DO need to re-run the config to get the lirc_pvr150 driver into play
<[_Trimble_] > and if I'mreading right, NOT the lirc_i2c module
<superm1> well for now, edit the /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> and replace lirc_i2c with lirc_pvr150
<[_Trimble_] > just do that?
<[_Trimble_] > is lirc_pvr150 even on my machine i wonder?  how do i checkthat it's tehre?
<[_Trimble_] > i can never remember stuff.. lemme check my notes before y'all tell me the answer is on google
<tgm4883> woohoo home time
<tgm4883> back in a bit
<tgm4883> back
<tgm4883> it's really sweet being able to work from home ;)  Makes that trip home fly by
<[_Trimble_] > yeah tellme about it.. i work from home every day now
<superm1> yeah it should be there
<[_Trimble_] > there are hidden disadvantages though... like "honey, would you empty the dishwasher?"  "I'm in a freakin meeting, dear!"
<superm1> all the modules are built
<tgm4883> Now I need to get a sprint wireless card and a lockpick set.  Then I could work from other peoples home
<tgm4883> so true
<[_Trimble_] > need to reboot?  or can I just restart lirc?
<laga> superm1: cool.
<superm1> just restart lirc
<superm1> laga, i'll try a build tonight
<laga> that's great
<[_Trimble_] > sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart    ?
<morphinex> howdy
<laga> superm1: i'm building a livedisk with trunk packages right now
<tgm4883> hi morphinex
<superm1> laga, hopefully the package has cleared the queue
<superm1> i just saw the bug report telling me it was cleared
<superm1> and that's all i knew
<morphinex> I'm just about to replace my FC6 install with mythbuntu this evening
<tgm4883> sweet
<morphinex> hoping it goes smoothly... will the ubuntu installed be able to deal with my lvm /video partition right?
<tgm4883> superm1, comments of lvm and mythbuntu?
<morphinex> I obviously want to preserve my recordings
<tgm4883> of course
<laga> superm1: there's no kernel update on my gutsy box. it'll take some more time i guess
<superm1> laga, :(
<superm1> well the bug just published like an hour ago
<tgm4883> superm1, does lvm work oob?
<superm1> well lvm is a funny thing
<superm1> because there is no support in ubiquity for it
<superm1> but
<superm1> but if your extra partition is lvm, you can just format the one partition
<superm1> and then leave the other one intact
<morphinex> yeah, I guess thaty is what I'll dop
<morphinex> does mythbuntu support jfs?
* laga shakes head at weird limitations of ubiquity
<laga> ubuntu: an ancient african word meaning "i can't install debian"
<superm1> i'm going to discuss lvm at UDS with the installer guys
<superm1> yes
<superm1> jfs is supported
<morphinex> i know the alternate install iso of 7.04 has some kind of lvm support
<superm1> i'm more partial to xfs myself, but you all the common filesystems are doable
<superm1> yeah you can do lvm in the alternate only atm
<[_Trimble_] > HMM...
<[_Trimble_] > irsend: hardware does not support sending
<[_Trimble_] > i did something wrong
* laga ponders filing a bug about being hungry
<Mersault> Hello laga, I come for information.
<[_Trimble_] > i updated hardware.conf, pushed in my customized lircd.conf that includes blaster codes, and restarted lirc.  tested irw, works fine, but irsend complains :(
<Mersault> are the svn trunk packages linked to from the mythbuntu website working yet?
<superm1> [_Trimble_] , make sure that lirc_pvr150 is loaded and not lirc_i2c?
<[_Trimble_] > how?
<superm1> lsmod
<[_Trimble_] > oh
<superm1> lsmod | grep lirc
<[_Trimble_] > gotcha thx
<laga> Mersault: yes, they should. you'll probably run into an issue when updating the plugins, so i recomemnd you remove them before installing the trunk versions. a fix will be released later this week
<[_Trimble_] > im restarting the box atm, will check in a sec
<superm1> laga, okay i just synced weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org since they are working again
<Mersault> laga, do I need to do anything special like a --purge, or just remove them without anything special?
<laga> Mersault: removing them normally should be fine
<Mersault> just the plugins, or the frontend too?
<laga> Mersault: just the plugins. mythweather and mythmusic, AFAIK
<laga> Mersault: you'll find out :)
<Mersault> true dat
<[_Trimble_] > does the internal player use .srt files for subtitles?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-21
<[_Trimble_] > shit, something is broken - my box wont' finish booting
<[_Trimble_] > how do i bring down the mythbuntu curtain to see the boot screen?
<laga> you select "failsafe mode" in grub.
<[_Trimble_] > kk thx
<laga> hit ESC to get to the grub menu on boot
<[_Trimble_] > (recovery mode) ?
<[_Trimble_] > yeah
<superm1> well wait?
<superm1> recovery mode puts you isingle user mode
<superm1> that might not be what you want
<[_Trimble_] > lol that brings me to a terminal screen and it stops booting
<laga> oh :/
<laga> ok
<[_Trimble_] > yeah, i dont think that's what i want
<superm1> well type exit
<laga> then you go to grub, select the normal kernel entry, hit "e", go to the kernel line, hit "e" and remove "quiet splash" from that line
<superm1> at that prompt
<laga> hit enter to save, "b" to boot
<[_Trimble_] > thanks laga
<[_Trimble_] > oh great.  screen went blank and it appears to have stopped
<[_Trimble_] > ok, i cant figure out what i broke :(
<[_Trimble_] > i reboot it, and watched.. just before the screen goes blank, i see something about loading samba, then something about loading gnome manager, then about 4 more lines, then the screen goes blank and it stops HD activity.
<[_Trimble_] > i hope someone can help :(
<laga> [_Trimble_] : can you use CTRL+ALT+F1 to get a terminal?
<laga> maybe you have to hit return a few times
<[_Trimble_] > no dice
<[_Trimble_] > ctrl+alt+f1 - f10 nothing
<laga> :/#
<laga> can you ssh in?
<[_Trimble_] > no
<laga> was ssh actually enabled?
<laga> ;)
<[_Trimble_] > yes
* [_Trimble_]  cries
<laga> :/
<[_Trimble_] > i dont want to start over /again/
<laga> can you go to single user mode again and look in /var/log/messages for clues?
<[_Trimble_] > sure i can try that
<[_Trimble_] > well, i logged in and nano'd messages,but the system seems to be dropping CIFS VFS: Error connecting to IPv4 socket. Aborting operation messages on top of it
<[_Trimble_] > hell, i dont know what im looking for :(
<[_Trimble_] > last few lines are related to lirc pvr150, and that's what I was working on, so....
<[_Trimble_] > i edited hardware.conf backto lirc_i2c and rebooted.. let's see..
<[_Trimble_] > yeah, that fixed it.
<[_Trimble_] > it didn't like lirc_pvr150
<morphinex> damn, I can't remember my database user/pass
<morphinex> haha, I set this up a year ago and just let it work until now
<[_Trimble_] > isn't it shown in the mythtv setup screen?
<morphinex> oh, good call, now i remember
<laga> [_Trimble_] : that's weird
<[_Trimble_] > heh
<laga> make superm1 berhappy and file a bug? :>
<[_Trimble_] > perhaps
<[_Trimble_] > well, times up.. survivor is starting :(
<[_Trimble_] > ttyl
<laga> yup
<laga> g'night. bed time
<morphinex> damn
<morphinex> this LVM thing is going ot be a problem
<morphinex> I have two drive, hda has two partitions on it, one is / and one is combined via LVM with the entirety of hdb
<morphinex> So, my install locked up at the proprietary drivers screen
<tgm4883_laptop> morphinex, yep
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 137167
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137167
<tgm4883_laptop> dang im good
<tgm4883_laptop> i didn't even have to look that up
<tgm4883_laptop> we need to set that up so everytime someone says proprietary driver ubotu says that
<tgm4883_laptop> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<morphinex> he
<morphinex> so... can I install propriatary drivers at a later point?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> install it after install
<chuk1> whats the best way to see what changes in each version of trunk?
<morphinex> tgm4883 ok, thanks
<morphinex> wish I had looked at the channel before it locked up a second time ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> chuk1, changelog?
<chuk1> ok, dumber question...  where do I find the changelog?
<morphinex> So how do make it not automatically run mythfrontend?
<morphinex> So i can mess with some settings, import my database, etc
<chuk1> if you log out, it should bring you to log on screen
<chuk1> where you can change session
<tgm4883_laptop> or you can ssh in and update
<chuk1> that too...
<morphinex> Ah
<morphinex> Isn't there a control center or something?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd update it first as the alpha 4 cd doesn't have the updated one
<tgm4883_laptop> with terminal access
<morphinex> just sudo apt-get update
<tgm4883_laptop> well, sudo apt-get update
<tgm4883_laptop> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<morphinex> ok
<morphinex> Is all this on a wiki somewhere?
<tgm4883_laptop> usually you just need a sudo apt-get upgrade, but we need some extra packages i think
<tgm4883_laptop> not yet, not that i know of
<morphinex> If not, I might add it to mine
<tgm4883_laptop> well, alot of this will be unnecessary
<tgm4883_laptop> the next release should have many of these issues fixed
<morphinex> will it be easty to get from this to the final 7.10?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> should be
<morphinex> sweet
<Mersault> laga: are you around?
<superm1> laga, ah here is why it still hasn't appeared: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/2.6.22-12.29
<superm1> we're waiting on a new kernel to build first.
<superm1> ugh;
<morphinex> So my TV out isn't quite working
<morphinex> The TV looks kind of... fuzzy
<bendailey> good evening?
<bendailey> logs
<bendailey> irc log
<bendailey> ubotu: log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<foxxbuntu> bendailey, I have another DNS record for you to create
<morphinex> howdy
<bendailey> foxxbuntu: greay
<bendailey> morphinex: hello
<foxxbuntu> I just bought some hosting
<bendailey> foxxbuntu: that is fantastic do you bandwidth limits?
<foxxbuntu> for this one yeah
<foxxbuntu> while I wait on the ISP
<foxxbuntu> but its 2.5TB / month
<bendailey> I can do DNS now or you can shoot me an email
<foxxbuntu> let me get you the ip
<bendailey> wow that is better than the 2TB /month I bought
<bendailey> ok great
<foxxbuntu> yea you want to know what it cost?
<foxxbuntu> $83/year
<bendailey> wow that is fantastic
<bendailey> I paid more like 110/year
<bendailey> where did you buy?
<foxxbuntu> its got 250GB of storae too
<foxxbuntu> www.anhosting.com
<bendailey> good deal
<bendailey> do you remember the link to check torrent stats on mythbuntu.org?
<foxxbuntu> 216.104.43.242
<bendailey> ok where is the server located?
<foxxbuntu> nope sorry
<foxxbuntu> Chicago
<bendailey> I can't get the i386 iso torrent for squat right now
<foxxbuntu> uh oh
<foxxbuntu> do you have the file structure and cron jobs I need to make it work with the other mirrors?
<bendailey> file structure is currently root of webhosting and we just ftped images up to my servers no cronjobs
<cooper76> fyi, schedules direct is now at $20/yr
<cooper76> that was quick!
<bendailey> ok us-il.cdimages.mythbuntu.org resolves here
<bendailey> cooper76: yeah that was quick I just got done giving a presentation on MythTV at the Fort Wayne LUG and was just talking about that milestone and how quickly that had made it through the previous ones
<foxxbuntu> YAY... I am actually in my web hosting now!!
<bendailey> foxbuntu: I can see the default apache splash on your web host :)
<foxxbuntu> yea
<foxxbuntu> I am just geting things started
<foxxbuntu> I have to get Drupal setup on here yet
<bendailey> We need to get with Daviey and setup a weighting system based on GB/month so that we don't exhaust any host to quickly
<bendailey> do you think that will work well for the mirrors?
<foxxbuntu> yea it should be alright
<foxxbuntu> bendailey, do you have the current iso somewhere so i can get it up on my server?
<foxxbuntu> since you said DL was slow
<bendailey> I only have it on my mirrors
<bendailey> you don't have shell access do you?
<foxxbuntu> uh
<foxxbuntu> let me look
<foxxbuntu> bendailey, not atm...but they noted I just have to contact support to get it
<bendailey> if you get shell I can give links to my first mirror which is not currently in rotation and you can pull them with wget
<bendailey> my first mirror was 100GB/month it was all used in 6 days
<bendailey> but they have just today doubled my allowance
<foxxbuntu> ah
<foxxbuntu> bendailey, PM me the link and I will do it later after support gets back to me
<bendailey> foxxbuntu: did you get pm?
<foxxbuntu> yup
<foxxbuntu> thanks
<bendailey> no problem
<bendailey> ttfn
<foxxbuntu> superm1, the new mirror host is coming online tonight
<superm1> okay let me or Daviey know when its ready to be added to the rotation
<superm1> and we can add it to the download script
<foxxbuntu> k
<foxxbuntu> I will be pulling the isos over as soon as I get shell access
<MythbuntuGuest94> While I am using mythbuntu with my streamzap remote the screen goes blank after 10 minutes of watching video the I have to press a key on the keyboard to get the screen to come back up.  Durring this time I can still hear the audio just fine.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest94, yeah someone else reported the same thing.
<superm1> tgm4883, figure it out eventually?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest94, as a temporary check if it solves the problem, can you
<superm1> xset -dpms
<superm1> from a console on the system?  You can get to one via the control centre
<tgm4883> superm1, figure out what?
<superm1> the dpms / X screensaver solution
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> as to my screen going blank during tv?
<tgm4883> it was the gnome screen saver
<tgm4883> and you can use the terminal from the control centre
<tgm4883> but not as the root user, you have to do it as the regular user
<MythbuntuGuest94> how do you get to the control center?
<superm1> from the settings menu
<tgm4883> setup setup mythbuntu
<tgm4883> or something like that
<MythbuntuGuest94> I am there but don't set a terminal
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest94, have you not apt-get update/apt-get upgraded?
<tgm4883> sounds like you need to update
<superm1> the new version includes the terminal option in the control centre
<tgm4883> superm1, i think it requires a apt-get dist-upgrade
<MythbuntuGuest94> I did that from a remote terminal
<superm1> then you should see it in the advanced management tab
<superm1> of the control centre
<MythbuntuGuest94> but don't have access to a local terminal that I know of
<MythbuntuGuest94> I don't have any tabs in the mythbuntu control center just buttons on the left
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> the buttons on the left
<superm1> there is an 'advanced management' button
<MythbuntuGuest94> no I don't have that button
<MythbuntuGuest94> how do I get that button
<superm1> you need to make sure that you have updated the control centre
<superm1> it should have happened when you apt-get dist-upgraded
<tgm4883> superm1, does the newer control centre depend on more packages than the old version?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> you need to dist-upgrade then
<superm1> the version you should have is 0.5-0ubuntu1
<MythbuntuGuest94> how do I check version
<superm1> apt-cache policy mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> i also think a sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre should work
<tgm4883> as that should just update the control centre and get any other required packages
<TechBill> what the command for dis-upgrade .. was it apptuide dis-upgrade?
<TechBill> I forgot 8-/
<tgm4883> apt-get dist-upgrade
<TechBill> ok thanks
<TechBill> it's CBill just changed my nick to this one now .. 8-)
<tgm4883> ok, off to get hooked on Heroes
<TechBill> but keeping notes of it
<TechBill> later tgm4883
<tgm4883> later
<superm1> tgm4883, wait
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> you didn't have to do *anything* wrg to dpms then?
<superm1> to get things working?
<superm1> just the gnome screensaver stuff
<tgm4883> no, I just disabled the gnome screensaver stuff.  I had also disabled dpms, but have since re-enabled it and have watched around 5 shows with everything working properly
<tgm4883> so
<FoxMedia> <--- www.foxmediasystems.com
<tgm4883> all you should need to do is
<tgm4883> open the terminal in the control centre
<tgm4883> su - user  (not totally sure on this command, you need to basically log in as the reg user in the terminal)
<tgm4883> ^^^ NOT ROOT
<tgm4883> and then run gnome-screensaver-manager
<superm1> tgm4883, if this persists upon the next cd release
<tgm4883> disable the screensaver and then exit
<superm1> we need to find a way to script the solution
<superm1> into a package
<tgm4883> if it persists, i'll look into it
<tgm4883> cause it's a major problem
<superm1> okay sweet
<superm1> enjoy the heroes, you've got a lot to watch to get ready for monday :)
<tgm4883> rough date on next cd?
<superm1> asap
<tgm4883> supem1, I have a LOT to watch.  I just finished episode 2 of season 1
<tgm4883> :)
<superm1> wow
<foxxbuntu> superm1, I got your Im about the alignment on 1024x768...any ideas how far its off?
<tgm4883> But I definetly think it's going into my list
<TechBill> I never seen Heros but I seen them out in Best Buy on DVD
<superm1> pretty bad
<foxxbuntu> thats really strange, I never changed that
<tgm4883> TechBill, Blockbuster online, it's pretty sweet
<superm1> foxxbuntu, yeah i think you did
<superm1> i saw position stuff modified in the .c file?
<foxxbuntu> did i?
<tgm4883> Anyway out all, off to Save the cheerleader and save the world
<foxxbuntu> oh you know...maybe in one of the very first revs
<TechBill> can MythTV play online stuffs from Blockbuster or you have to have a DRM software to play that?
<foxxbuntu> and I never fixed it
<foxxbuntu> superm1, I will get it looked at asap
<tgm4883> TechBill, all those movie download services require WMP 11
<tgm4883> ok, really out this time
<TechBill> ah ok
<TechBill> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest94> ok caught up now
<MythbuntuGuest94> how do I pull up the gnome screensaver manager?
<superm1> you have to 'su username'
<superm1> where username is your name
<superm1> and then gnome-screensaver-preferences
<MythbuntuGuest59> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest94> got it thanks a bunch
<MythbuntuGuest59> does anyone know of a free guide data service?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, the rates for schedules direct just dropped
<superm1> its 20/yr now
<MythbuntuGuest59> is that the only option?
<superm1> honestly i haven't researched to look into any other options
<superm1> you can check in #mythtv-users
<superm1> and on the mailing list
<superm1> do report back though if you find something
<superm1> i'm sure that we'll get the same question
<foxxbuntu> superm1, I am in love with Drupal
<foxxbuntu> :)
<superm1> drupal is very easy and fun to use :)
<foxxbuntu> that indeed
<foxxbuntu> I have already uploaded like 10 plugins
<foxxbuntu> of course google analytics was first
<foxxbuntu> superm1, I can add a torrent tracker from my site too if need be
<foxxbuntu> I just put the drupal plugin up
<morphinex> oh, so close
<TechBill> hrmmm got an issue
<TechBill> I had Mythbuntu running for several days since I installed it and tonight did an apt-get dist-upgrade and it upgrade a bunch of pacakge then locked up hrmm
<TechBill> rebooting it then
<TechBill> hrmm everything seem to be fine now after the reboot
<TechBill> did a dist-upgrade and no new upgrade so it must have installed everything fine
<TechBill> aw it cannot find backend server damn
<TechBill> backend is running
<TechBill> but frontend can't find it after the get-apt dist-upgrade
<TechBill> any idea what may broke?
<foxxbuntu> superm1, you there?
<foxxbuntu> Daviey, you there?
<TechBill> I am suspecting that host file disappeared .. where should it be at?
<TechBill> at /etc/host?
<superm1> /etc/hosts
<foxxbuntu> TechBill, just re-run mythtv-setup from the Control Centre and add the server information back in
<TechBill> the server information is already in there
<TechBill> hrmm
<foxxbuntu> oh
<TechBill> well I am running mythfilldatabase now
<superm1> foxxbuntu, what you need?
<foxxbuntu> superm1, go ahead and add my server to the rotation
<superm1> what is the server?
<foxxbuntu> the second iso is almost in
<TechBill> but I don't see the hosts file so the upgrade delete it for some reason
<superm1> well it needs to be all done
<superm1> before i add it in
<foxxbuntu> us-il.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<TechBill> ah found it
<TechBill> information is in there
<TechBill> oh well waiting for mythfilldatabase to complete then Ill see if it working again
<foxxbuntu> superm1, alright..it will be done in aprox 4 mins
<TechBill> I am glad I waited until today to sign up with SD
<TechBill> 20 a year now 8-)
<foxxbuntu> its retro active TechBill
<TechBill> wait I see the error in hosts
<TechBill> why did it change the hostname from 127.0.0.1 to 127.0.1.1
<TechBill> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<TechBill> 127.0.1.1       MediaBox
<TechBill> I didn't see what ip it set when I first install mythbuntu but it should be same as localhost
<superm1> TechBill, that is correct
<superm1> that file
<TechBill> oh it is?
<superm1> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<superm1> 127.0.1.1       portablemario
<TechBill> hostname have a different ip than the localthose?
<superm1> is how mine looks
<TechBill> ok
<TechBill> ok it working now
<TechBill> after doing a myth-setup and database fill
<TechBill> guess i hvae to set up everytime I do a upgrade
<TechBill> don't you normally keep the hostname and localhost the same ip?
<TechBill> cool I saw you add Snapstream remote to the list now
<TechBill> let me test it 8-)
<superm1> shouldn't need to change too much with having to rerun myth-setup and database fill on upgrades
<superm1> that's kinda odd you did need to
<TechBill> yeah
<TechBill> but it working
<superm1> TechBill, they are on different subnets
<superm1> that's just what ubuntu does
<TechBill> ah I se
<TechBill> see
<TechBill> I just select the SnapStream remote and pop up a box Control Centre Progress "Configuring Application Specific Remote buttons .." but box still stuck there
<TechBill> even progress bar is full the box isn't disappearing and seem to be stuck
<TechBill> am I suppose to close it myself?
<superm1> you haven't upgraded to the latest mythbuntu-lirc-generator or mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> if that is happening
<TechBill> ah it doesn't get upgraded with dist?
<superm1> it should have
<TechBill> well I closed box
<superm1> okay
<TechBill> and now it kinda locked up
<superm1> can you pastebin your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf ?
<superm1> i wonder if you had a weird side effect from the upgrade
<superm1> that i was thinking might happen
<TechBill> ok sec
<TechBill> need to ssh in
<TechBill> give me a sec
<TechBill> looks good to me .. putting it in pastebin
<superm1> also do these
<superm1> apt-cache policy mythbuntu-control-centre | grep Installed
<TechBill> http://pastebin.com/m5add84af
<superm1> apt-cache policy mythbuntu-lirc-generator | grep Installed
<TechBill> btw this is CBiLL just change my nick to this one from now on
<superm1> right
<superm1> yea that file looks fine
<TechBill> http://pastebin.com/mb5d4f2f
<superm1> those are indeed the latest versions too.
<superm1> hmm very interesting that the window would have gotten stuck
<TechBill> yup
<TechBill> well should I reboot the box then?
<TechBill> mythtv seem to be frozen
<MythbuntuGuest06> I am having trouble getting vnc authenticate me it keeps on refusing connections
<superm1> actually
<superm1> hit ctrl alt backspace
<TechBill> ok
<superm1> and that will just restart x
<TechBill> nothing
<superm1> can you try to run the control centre one more time
<superm1> interesting
<TechBill> there
<foxxbuntu> superm1, I am ready now
<TechBill> I didn't press ctrl hard enough
<superm1> TechBill, can you run the control centre once more
<foxxbuntu> server has the iso's and md5's
<TechBill> yes
<TechBill> going back there
<superm1> and have it reconfigure the remote specific buttons
<superm1> and make sure it doesnt do that again
<superm1> if ti does, then, i'll need a backtrace filed to fix it
<foxxbuntu> superm1, crap actually hold off on that
<TechBill> ok changing remote to no remote
<superm1> well dont need to do that even
<foxxbuntu> I think my IP is going to change soon
<superm1> just need to hit the checkbox
<TechBill> ok
<superm1> below to generate the buttons
<TechBill> seem to be stuck
<TechBill> same thing
<superm1> okay then
<superm1> you'll have to run the control centre like this
<superm1> sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<TechBill> should it wipe the hardware.config?
<superm1> and then when it gets to that part hopefully it spits a backtrace to the terminal
<TechBill> ok
<TechBill> starting via terminal
<TechBill> yes error
<superm1> can you paste bin it
<TechBill> trying to figure how to copy the error and paste it over on this computer
<TechBill> yeah I can in a sec
<TechBill> saved it in a txt and need to ftp it over here
<superm1> ah
<superm1> foxxbuntu, why is your ip going to change?
<foxxbuntu> superm1, I was on a shared one with the basic package and I just bought a Static IP
<morphinex> hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I got evertthing working in just one one night thanks to mythbuntu
<TechBill> superm1 : here you go -> http://pastebin.com/m476d315f
<morphinex> When I set up FC6 it took like three days
<superm1> awesome morphinex :)
<TechBill> need to install firefox on mythbuntu hehe 8-)
<foxxbuntu> so ben will be glad to find out that the DNS record will need updated :)
<superm1> TechBill, its installed :)
<TechBill> oh
<superm1> TechBill, okay you've got a weird situation here
<superm1> your .lircrc and ~/.mythtv/lircrc are symlinks?
<TechBill> yes it is indeed installed =P
<TechBill> let me look
<TechBill> either don't seem to be symlinks
<TechBill> but both files exists
<superm1> are they hardlinks?
<TechBill> seem like it
<superm1> #
<superm1> shutil.Error: `/home/mediabox/.lircrc` and `/home/mediabox/.mythtv/lircrc` are the same file
<superm1> because that is the only explanation i can see for that
<TechBill> which is suppose to be symlnk?
<TechBill> to the other
<superm1> well neither needs to be a symlink
<superm1> but them being a hardlink really throws the app
<superm1> did you do that yourself?
<TechBill> yes I manually edit one of them myself
<superm1> which one?
<TechBill> can't remember which one .. I saw one was a symlink to other so I did the one that wasn't a symlink
<TechBill> but I do clearly remember one of the lircrc was a symlink to the other lircrc
<superm1> okay so now niether is a symlink though
<superm1> that's really odd
<TechBill> right
<TechBill> ls -l telling me both are actual files
<TechBill> don't see a lircrc => to another lircrc
<TechBill> like me double check it
<superm1> well it sounds like when you tried to make the symlink before
<superm1> you actually did a ln without the -s
<superm1> and you made a hardlink
<superm1> can you file a bug with this against the control-centre?
<TechBill> never made a symlnk before
<superm1> and some notes that you may have symlinks or hardlinks in place
<TechBill> I think the lircrc in /mythtv was a symlnk to the .lircrc last time I checked
<TechBill> then after apt-get upgrade both are hardfile now
<TechBill> or the remote config made them hardfile
<superm1> well in the bug i think i just need to get some code in there that will work around them in any of these situations
<TechBill> but I do know one of the lircrc was a symlink by default when I installed Mythbuntu and only edited one of the lircrc
<superm1> so just file the bug, and i'll try to look at it this weekend
<TechBill> ok
<TechBill> will do
<superm1> in the interim, remove one of those files
<superm1> and just copy it
<superm1> from the other one
<superm1> so that the control centre doesnt break
<TechBill> alright
<TechBill> I just put my own custom lircrc back in
<TechBill> I was only testing it for you to see if the Snapstream was config correctly by control centre
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> thanks :)
<superm1> so the snapstream stuff worked for you right?
<TechBill> haven't tried it yet
<TechBill> checking to see which lircrc was install and updated in control centre to copy over the other
<TechBill> strange
<TechBill> both lircrc are my custom one
<TechBill> it never replaced it
<superm1> yeah because of this hardlink thing
<TechBill> shall I delete both and see if it create a new one then?
<superm1> i'm assuming
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> it should
<frink_> Hey superm1
<superm1> hey frink_
<TechBill> yeah that was the reason
<TechBill> it worked fine
<TechBill> my custom was preventing it to create a new one over it
<frink_> superm1: WHats your email addy for the hosting stuff?
<superm1> frink_, send me a mail to superm1@ubuntu.com
<superm1> or we can just discuss details in the channel too
<superm1> since i'm here now
<frink_> OK, I gotta go out soon but  got a few mons.
<TechBill> nope didn't work .. checking the confs to see what missing
<TechBill> does it restart lircd?
<superm1> No it doesn't
<TechBill> oh ok going to restart it then
<superm1> lircd is restarted when you chagne remotes only
<TechBill> I did change remote from no remote to snapstream hrmm
<superm1> frink_, okay so what have you got wrg to hosting and such then?
<superm1> and where is the physical location etc
<frink_> So we have a UK datacenter and bandwidth to use. I can do you pretty much as much disk as you need and upto about 700Mb/s to our LINX peers (most of europe/uk/some US) and about 100Mb/s to the rest of the world. No volume transfer limit. All for the grand price of $0
<superm1> wow that's awesome
<frink_> We have a load of Duel cpu quad core boxes al running vmware ESX. We then operate a usage based scaling system.
<frink_> So I'll setup one VM to start and then if you need more server capacity then one core will supply, I'll just add cores/vmware instances to it and we have a load balancing system to share load between servers.
<superm1> great :).  For the moment, i don't anticipate needing more capacity than 6 GB or so including OS
<TechBill> superm1 : ok it using the ATIUSB_5000015900A lircd.conf which won't work for SnapStream Firefly Remote
<superm1> TechBill, which lircd.conf is needed for the firefly?
<TechBill> I submitted it on that bug report
<TechBill> all 3 files
<frink_> The FTP/WWW side is not usually firewalled for download access but SSH access and anything that lets you write can be protected by a firewall that requires you to login to the firewall before you access the server
<TechBill> hardware.conf and lircd.conf and lircrc
<TechBill> let me find that bug report for you sec
<frink_> I gotta fly now, but email leigh.porter@ukbroadband.com
<superm1> okay cool.  i'll fire you a mail in a bit
<frink_> cool
<frink_> ttyl
<superm1> cya
* frink_ showers
<TechBill> it was at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/140060
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140060 in lirc "SnapStream RF USB and Firefly Remote" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<TechBill> but it gone
<TechBill> or moved
<superm1> well i added in your lircd.conf into the patch for that.
<superm1> hm
<TechBill> had 3 files attached to that report
<TechBill> it used the atbui one
<TechBill> let me try one more time and check
<TechBill> hrmmm you seem to combine the choice to with atiusb
<foxxbuntu> superm1, actually you can go ahead and add me into the rotation becuase even if my ip changes thats just a quick dns update
<superm1> foxxbuntu, when will you know if the ip is changing?
<TechBill> atiusb/nvidia/snapstream/x10 all using the same lird.conf it seem
<foxxbuntu> idk...waiting for tech support to email me back
<foxxbuntu> the host name wont though
<foxxbuntu> we will still be using us-il.
<superm1> TechBill, oh you know what?  Perhaps its because i only patched the  lircd.conf.atilibusb but not lircd.conf.atiusb
<superm1> are you using the kernelspace driver?
<superm1> or the userspace
<TechBill> kernelspace
<TechBill> userspace should allow me to choose a different conf?
<TechBill> all the bottom is greyed out and won't let me choose a different conf it seem
<superm1> well it loads a different conf
<superm1> when you choose userspace
<TechBill> hrmm
<TechBill> I choose the ati/nvidia/snapstream but how do I tell it to use the snapstream lircd.conf?
<TechBill> the selection below is greyed out and won't let me change
<superm1> when you choose the other ati/nvidia/snapstream option
<superm1> it chooses the other config
<TechBill> the userspace?
<superm1> yeah
<TechBill> ok trying it
<superm1> no wait a minute, it looks like they are applied to both
<TechBill> no it still using the same atiusb
<TechBill> yes
<superm1> there are lots of remotes in the lircd.conf
<TechBill> and greyed out that I can't select a different one
<TechBill> let me look again closer hehe
<TechBill> yeah it changed the lircd.conf on userspace .. I see firefly in it now
<TechBill> no go
<TechBill> checking lircd.conf then lircrc
<superm1> the lircrc needs to be the one generated from mythbuntu-lirc-generator possibly
<superm1> but i'm not positive
<TechBill> only different I see in lirc that was generated is that in mine delay=3  and in generated one delay=0
<TechBill> some have repeat too but not generated
<superm1> well the other noticable difference is the name of the remote used possibly?
<superm1> because the lircrc made from the lirc-generator likely reflects all the remotes in the lircd.conf
<TechBill> remote = Snapstream
<TechBill> wonder if it should been Firefly
<TechBill> doesnt seem to generate all the number buttons in lircrc either
<TechBill> nm I found the rest
<TechBill> ok maybe found the bug
<foxxbuntu> superm1, I will let you know when my site is Prod ready and I will look at the alignment on the USplash sometime tomorrow too
<foxxbuntu> ...on that note
<foxxbuntu> night
<TechBill> ok superm1 I think I narrowed it down
<TechBill> checking some more
<superm1> okay
<TechBill> is the name in lircd.conf suppose to match the name in lircrc for remote?
<superm1> yes
<TechBill> ok that might be one reason .. correcting the names to see if it fixes it
<superm1> which names were wrong?
<TechBill> well lircd.conf had name SnapStream Firefly and the lircrc had name Snapstream
<TechBill> but it didnt work when I corrected it
<TechBill> hrmmp
<TechBill> how does mythtv know which remote is working? there a long list of remotes in lircrc thou
<superm1> well it can use any of them
<superm1> that are listed in the lircd.conf
<TechBill> ok so name in lircd.conf is suppose to match remote= in lircrc then?
<superm1> right
<superm1> well at least one instance of irt
<TechBill> the name are different one is missing "Firefly" but I correct it and it still did not work
<TechBill> so checking the rest of settings
<superm1> hm okay
<TechBill> got it working
<TechBill> but seem to be backward
<TechBill> hehe
<TechBill> up arrow is going downward
<superm1> haha
<superm1> interesting...
<TechBill> yeah it using some other remote conf
<TechBill> not it own
<TechBill> well choosing (userspace) does load the conf files with snapstram but wrong hardware.conf
<TechBill> and choosing (keneral) load the correct hardware.conf but missing conf for the remote
<TechBill> right now I am trying to figure out how control centre write the conf and see if I can get it working correctly then Ill submit it
<superm1> well the userspace option is basically a kernel free option
<superm1> you dont need that kernel module at all
<superm1> so the hardware.conf will be different
<TechBill> userspace load some driver which snapstream failed to work
<superm1> i see
<TechBill> and put "none" in the module statement which lirc complained about
<superm1> so maybe snapstream only works in kernel mode
<TechBill> right
<superm1> but it loads the wrong lircd.conf?
<superm1> when its in kernel mode?
<TechBill> missing the conf
<TechBill> yeah
<TechBill> here what it look like when it running userspace
<TechBill> http://pastebin.com/m71632be9
<superm1> what does the MODULES= look like
<superm1> for that run?
<TechBill> that becasue in hardware.conf it had MODULES="none"
<superm1> rather than ""
<TechBill> should be MODULES=""
<TechBill> yes
<TechBill> Ill submit a bug for this one
<TechBill> if you want
<superm1> well just add more notes to your old bug
<superm1> because its the same problem
<superm1> just not fixed right still
<TechBill> ok
<TechBill> will do
<TechBill> but should keneral and userspace be using the same lircd.conf and lircrc?
<TechBill> just different hardware.conf
<TechBill> correct?
<superm1> well the lircd.conf that gets loaded is actually a little different too
<superm1> i think
<superm1> i'm not sure why though
<superm1> probably historically the way it was done
<TechBill> maybe be better to take it out of ATI/Nivida and have it own selection
<TechBill> but use the same hardware.conf and module as the ATI/Nidia
<superm1> yeah that's doable
<superm1> well its time for bed for me
<superm1> nn
<TechBill> nn
<laga> re
<laga> great. FTBS in linux-ubuntu-modules
* laga removes strigi-daemon because it keeps crashing
<laga> i don't even like its name.
<laga> oh, it comes with a lot of segfaults
<Daviey> Is "Leigh" about?
<laga>  /whois ?
<superm1> Daviey, frink
<tgm4883> yay for launchpad
<Daviey> superm1: pong
<Daviey> frink_: Ah are you Leigh?
<superm1_> yeah
<chuk> are we close to a new release?  I'm getting ready to re-build a backend
<Daviey> chuk: Maybe.. need to sort out distrubition mirros first
<superm1> well need to let that kernel populate so we can build with it
<chuk> ah
<superm1> and then we'll really know of sure
<superm1> and DaveMorris you here?
<laga> re
<superm1> hey laga
<laga> hey
<laga> just build a iso, gotta check if the new kernel is there
<superm1> 2.6.22-12
<laga> it was FTBS ealrier this morning but they fixed it
<superm1> is the kernel that is needed
<superm1> and 2.6.22-12.29 is the linux-ubuntu-modules version
<laga> still 2.6.22-11 here.
<superm1> well it looks like 2.6.22-12 kernel is available
<superm1> but the linux-image-generic package isn't depending on it
<superm1> (yet)
<Daviey> Avaliable here..
<laga> this parcel service takes ages.looks like i wont get my radeon till tomorrow
<Daviey> eeek linux-image-2.6.22-12-ume - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on Ubuntu Moblie and Embedded
<Daviey> That's new!
<laga> indeed, -12 is available here too
<superm1> i think i just got my VFD yesterday. i got some registered mail from italy, but need to run to the post office to pick it up :)
<laga> from italy? wow
<Daviey> Italy heh?
<superm1> spoky99 was going to send me one
* Daviey bought his lirc reciever from italy
<laga> i'll be glad to add support for 500GB hard disks, btw.
<Daviey> laga: ^ whats the issue?
<superm1> so with any luck having one of these to play with should get me to add lcdproc stuff
<Daviey> \o/
<laga> Daviey: they need to be donated to me. various makes. so i can verify they're working
<tgm4883> how many mirrors do we have?
<Daviey> mine doesn't working with a SATA pci card :(
<Daviey> tgm4883: 3 atm
<superm1> oh i was going to say, have we looked at ibilio.org?
<Daviey> or is it now 4
<tgm4883> didn't we have more?
<Daviey> tgm4883: yeah.. i had to drop the uk mirror
<tgm4883> ah ok
<bendailey> Daviey: I have another 100GB on us-mi
<laga> superm1: looks like l-r-m is still missing for 2.6.22-12. can i build a live cd without that or will it break?
<Daviey> bendailey: shall i re-add it?
<superm1> laga, well you can build one without it as long as you don't need it
<laga> good
<superm1> but has l-u-m shown up on your mirror yet?
<bendailey> well do you want to setup weighting for all the mirrors based on bandwidth available per month?
<laga> superm1: yes
<laga> why cant we put more emphasis on bittorrent?
<superm1> bendailey, that sounds like an ideal way to do things
<Daviey> bendailey: yeah.. will do... I'll have to redo it better soon anyway - if canonical give us a mirror
<bendailey> Daviey: foxxbuntu had me add dns for us-il last night he bought a 2.5TB/month package
<laga> i wonder if he'll get kicked off for using 2.5TB ;)
<Daviey> I'm thinking of a mysql database that lists the allowed bandwidth, and ticks down as each person clicks
<bendailey> Daviey: do you want any help with php script/mysql structure?
<Daviey> bendailey: If your a php whizzkid, sure
<laga> is it normal for XFS to take ages when deleting directories with lots of files?
<Daviey> superm1: do we have mysql access on mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> Daviey, well not for making databases
<bendailey> I wrote a content management system for day job in php/mysql and it turned out ok :)
<bendailey> I can host some mysql databases on my accounts with remote access
<Daviey> superm1 & bendailey, we could migrate the redirect script to the uk mirror - where i can create mysql databases
<superm1> well or just ask jumpkick
<superm1> to make a DB :)
<Daviey> that would be better
<superm1> or re-use the existing DB
<superm1> that is there for drupal
<Daviey> I'd rather keep the whole site on one server
<superm1> can always add another table
<bendailey> aggreed one server is best
<Daviey> could do, but scared that my php hacking will bork drupal
<bendailey> I don't mind using the exsiting db with a couple additional tables but I would be worried about drupal changes/upgrades killing the table.
<Daviey> good point!
<DaveMorris> here now
<Daviey> DaveMorris: better late than never s'pose
<superm1> DaveMorris, i was looking over your opensg again.  i think you mentioned the debian/control still needs to be fixed
<superm1> i saw 3 things wrg to that
<superm1>  - is still > 80 characters
<superm1>  - Maintainer should be listed as Ubuntu MOTU <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<superm1>  - David Morris should be listed as the original maintainer
<superm1> i'm doing a gutsy test build right now
<bendailey> Daviey: do you want to to get me your existing php script and I will see if I can actually make a small contribution to the project :)
<DaveMorris> ok, I've also changed the included dir to be opensg instead of OpenSG
<DaveMorris> I fixed the debain control file, but I forgot to upload it :)
<Daviey> bendailey: no worries, can i email it
<superm1> also everything is in the .orig.tar.gz
<superm1> the debian/ directory should *always* be in the .diff.tar.gz
<laga> unless it's a native debian package
<laga> </smartass>
* superm1 smirks
<laga> i want two raptor hard disks in raid0. and a pony
<DaveMorris> how do you get it to do that automatically
<superm1> on a show i was watching last night they were talking about how you can take two very masculine things and make a feminine one out of them.  take for example a horse and a horn.  both two very manly things.  but put them together, and what do you have?  That's right a unicorn.
<superm1> DaveMorris, don't make any changes in the .orig.tar.gz ever
<superm1> just make your changes in the working directory
<Daviey> laga: what is the point of a RAID0?!
<superm1> when you do debuild -S -sa, it will extract the .orig.tar.gz and compare the two
<superm1> and that's how you get a .diff.tar.gz
<DaveMorris> oh, I need to have the rest of the source compressed rather than as a flat file system
<superm1> yes
<laga> Daviey: speed.
<Daviey> bendailey: ygm
<laga> superm1: horses? manly? have you seen the "horse whisperer"
<superm1> laga, well 'generally' horses are pretty manly
<laga> unless they are castrated
* laga stops nitpicking
* Daviey has assets a race horse would be proud of
<bendailey> Daviey: ygm?? You get my mail???
<Daviey> yup
<Daviey> "you got mail"
<bendailey> no my isp uses [grey listing|relay delay] 
<superm1> DaveMorris, yeah this linda/lintian run is taking ages because the .orig.tar.gz contains all files.  it normally runs in < min
<Daviey> Anybody watching Hero's?
<superm1> and this looks like quite the lengthy build too
<superm1> Daviey, watched it earlier this year
<Daviey> superm1: better than Lost?
<superm1> also DaveMorris W: opensg source: configure-generated-file-in-source config.log
<superm1> Daviey, two very different shows, but that hook you in the same way
<superm1> i like both a lot
<superm1> its definitely worth a run through S1
<DaveMorris> superm1: what about those?
<superm1> S2 starts up very soon
<Daviey> superm1: I watched S1 in a few days :O
<superm1> DaveMorris, you need to take out that config.log in your .orig.tar.gz and .diff.tar.gz
<superm1> Daviey, yeah, its one of those shows that its really easy to do that with :)
<superm1> DaveMorris, okay now about mythbuntu-default-settings?
<superm1> DaveMorris, is that ready to push up to the archive now?
<bendailey> Daviey: ygm
<DaveMorris> no, I can't get the settings to work in mythbuntu, but if I copy them over the settings of my xfce they seems to be fine, is that isofs bug thing fixed yet
<superm1> DaveMorris, the change was uploaded yesterday, so it should be reflected later today hopefully
<superm1> for the unionfs issue
<DaveMorris> cool
<laga> if you need a test build ASAP, i can make a build with the new kernel for -fixes packages
<DaveMorris> if it got uploaded the build script should pull it down for me
<laga> not yet
<laga> the kernels are there, but the meta package does not depend on them yet
<superm1> well once those settings are in place, the script that calls the session needs to call upon xfce too
<superm1> so how is it started?
<laga> god, this -generic kernel is unbearable after having used -rt :/
<laga> disk access slows down the whole box although it's just apt-get install
<superm1> rt is that much faster eh?
<Daviey> yeah, it's like things happen in real time ;)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> DaveMorris, well perhaps so at least those config files are available in the builds we all do, can you push your changes to the bzr branch and to the mythbuntu ppa?
<superm1> i'll push them to the archive after we're all happy with them off the PPA builds
<laga> superm1: feels faster. i should try to build the livedisk using the -rt kernel. would make a good test
<ubotu> New bug: #141528 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythweb Fatal Error memory size exhausted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141528
<DaveMorris> they are currently in my ppa
<DaveMorris> but sure
<superm1> well that way we dont need to build with 2 ppas and such
<laga> have i understood correctly - the xfce stuff is ready now?
<superm1> DaveMorris, how is it called in the session?
<superm1> did you sort that out?
<superm1> is it just stuff like xfdesktop&
<superm1> in the session script
<DaveMorris> off the top of my head it's startxfce
<superm1> okay and did you add that startxfce to the session script then?
<superm1> like an 'exec startxfce'
<DaveMorris> I did but it was still launching without it there
<superm1> okay that's funky...
<DaveMorris> and I was unable to make sure idesktop etc was running because of that bug
<ubotu> New bug: #141529 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythweb Mythweather" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141529
<superm1> hm um: $ apt-file search startxfce
<superm1> xfce4-utils: usr/bin/startxfce4
<superm1> we dont install that by default
<superm1> oh wait, yea we do
<superm1> its startxfce4
<superm1> not startxfce
<superm1> DaveMorris, have you actually looked at /usr/bin/startxfce4
<superm1> i see exactly why your changes aren't working
<superm1> in the first 10 lines of it
<superm1> need to set the XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<superm1> and XDG_DATA_DIRS
<superm1> before its called
<laga> the iso have just build gives me a shell in the initramfs
<DaveMorris> ok, I'll look at that tonight/tomorrow
<DaveMorris> you now how in IT some pople are like 20x more productive than others, which dosen't match the real world
<DaveMorris> well superm1 is 20 times as productive as me!
<laga> yeah...
<laga> heh, if eel that as well :)
<DaveMorris> btw superm1 how did your interviews go?
<superm1> DaveMorris, the ones yesterday not so hot.
<superm1> the one today we'll see
<Daviey> interviews?
<Daviey> job?
<tgm4883> superm1 has a job.
<tgm4883> Superm1 - Mythbuntu developer
<laga> someone pay him for that
<laga> so i can watch more tv
<laga> ;)
<tgm4883> ^^Full time, no time for other jobs or for life :)
<laga> real life is overrated anyways
<tgm4883> yea it is
<tgm4883> secondlife.com
* Daviey time shifts real life
<tgm4883> my real life is buggy
<superm1> haha
<laga> great. the disk i've built drops back to a shell after "mounting root file system"
<laga> :/
<Daviey> tgm4883: catch it on the rerun
<tgm4883> good call Daviey, but i'll have to get my tuners worked out first :)
* DaveMorris already donates 5/month to ORG, but I guess I can afford it to pay for superm1 (thats $10 for you)
<Daviey> superm1: If you don't get it - let us know and we'll have a word
<Daviey> DaveMorris: ah, you did go through with the ORG thing then
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, there's a strange symbol in front of your 5 ;)
<superm1> oooh.  i can probably get two beers with that.... :)
<laga> yay, booze
<superm1> *4
<DaveMorris> of course
<tgm4883> heh, i didn't know superm1 wanted to be paid in booze
<Daviey> DaveMorris: Her flirtatious sales method worked then :)
<DaveMorris> kinda, also a good cause
<DaveMorris> I bet Jono ain't coughed up yet
<laga> what's ORG?
<DaveMorris> open rights group
<DaveMorris> http://www.openrightsgroup.org/
<laga> "rights"?
* laga reports DaveMorris to the authorities
<Daviey> DaveMorris: I haven't signed up yet - but if i see Becky again, she sure can try her sales patter again :)
<superm1> okay time for me to run to class and then try to prepare for next interview.  later folks
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: woo, i hear you have another mirror?  Got the url?
<Daviey> superm1: good luck
<foxbuntu_> i need to have the DNS updated but yes
<laga> good luck
<Daviey> bendailey: ^
<bendailey> foxxbuntu_: what needs changed with dns?
<bendailey> foxbuntu_: ping
<foxbuntu_> hey
<foxbuntu_> I bought a new IP (static) so it needs upated
<bendailey> hey, you have dns changes?
<foxbuntu_> updated*
<bendailey> ok hit me with it
<foxbuntu_> k
<foxbuntu_> 216.104.37.58
<bendailey> recorded updated should be propagating now
<foxbuntu_> bendailey, awesome
<foxbuntu_> I am working on getting the site setup, however the mirror is ready to go
<bendailey> great
<foxbuntu_> superm1, Daviey : us-il.cdimages.mythbuntu.org is ready to go into the rotation
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: Why did you need a static IP?
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: cool
<foxbuntu_> they wouldn't let me use SSL without buying one
<foxbuntu_> stupid...but oh well..still cheap
<Daviey> bah
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: drupal offline page atm
<foxbuntu_> yea
<foxbuntu_> but the files are behind it
<laga> well, AFAIK an ssl cert is bound to a IP, isn't it?
<foxbuntu_> laga, no...actually its bound to a server
<foxbuntu_> and bound to the external hostname
<laga> if you need your own cert, you still need your own ip, correct?
<foxbuntu_> but they way they have their network setup is a little strange
<foxbuntu_> yea
<foxbuntu_> I just wish they would have posted that upfront is all
<foxbuntu_> I mean that I wasn't getting one
<foxbuntu_> I have no problem paying for it
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: should start receiving traffic now
<foxbuntu_> awesome
<foxbuntu_> hopefully I don't blow through the traffic I own
<bendailey> Daviey: do you have or can we get a list of Bandwidth limits for the mirrors?
<foxbuntu_> but 2.5TB /month is alot
<chuk> screw 'em, just put up a torrent
<laga> right
<chuk> if they can't figure out a torrent, they can't figure out Myth
<bendailey> by the way the torrent for the i386 alpha4 iso was running like junk yesterday :(
<foxbuntu_> I plan up putting up a torrent with my site once I get drupal all setup
<Mersault> laga: Can I report a problem with the trunk packages?
<laga> Mersault: yes
<Daviey> bendailey: eek.. i upped ~20Gb from home to the torrents
<Daviey> so i stopped, before i got a complaint from the ISP
<Mersault> laga: So I upgraded from Feisty + the weekly -fixes builds to the trunk builds. The backend appears to be working just fine. The frontend (different box) can't connect to the backend though
<Mersault> and if I run 'apt-get ugprade', ubuntu-mythtv-frontend is always listed
<laga> can you elaborate on the frontend problem
<chuk> can you run synaptic?
<chuk> I had problems upgrading with apt-get upgrade
<chuk> held back packages
<chuk> but synaptic allowed them in
<Daviey> chuk: apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<chuk> I'm sure some kind of user error, but I didn't know what to pass in to apt-get
<bendailey> Mersault: did you post this to the MythTV-users list?
<Daviey> chuk: I reckon you've either got protocal mismatch - or wrong settings for IP
<Mersault> I've tried removing all mythtv packages from the frontend and re-installing them (not just the plugins like you suggested, but everything), and then re-installing just the frontend (I was running a secondary backend on the box too), and event that didn't clear it up
<Mersault> bendailey: I mentioned it in a post where someone else was having problems, yes.
<bendailey> ok about ports changing?
<Mersault> The frontend claims it can't reach the master backend, but the IP and port listed are the correct ones, and I can telnet to that port and something is listening
<Daviey> bendailey: ah yes, i saw that on the ML
<laga> Mersault: when?
<Mersault> I was playing with it last night
<laga> Mersault: are you asked to enter a PIN or something?
<Mersault> nope
<laga> the new autodiscovery code might you trouble.
<laga> +give
<bendailey> Mersault: try mythfrontend -d
<Mersault> at first it was a port mismatch, but that's been corrected
<chuk> laga - I have that problem, get asked to enter pin
<chuk> I just choose don't connect, and it starts up
<bendailey> -d disables the new autodiscovery code
<chuk> what is it supposed to do?
<chuk> (other than autodiscover)
<Mersault> hmm... where do I find the xsession file?
<Mersault> laga: check this out: http://pastebin.ca/706045
<Mersault> I just logged in remotely and ran an upgrade, then another one. See how the frontend is listed again?
<laga> bendailey: not in the weekly builds right now
<laga> Mersault: interesting. i had a similar problem with ubuntu-kernel-modules when i built it locally. i have no idea how to fix that, though
<bendailey> laga: sorry I compile svn myself
<laga> maybe it'll just vanish after the next weekly build :)
<Mersault> lets hope so.
<Mersault> alright, found the xsession file and added the -d switch
<laga> 18:01 < laga> bendailey: not in the weekly builds right now
<Mersault> oh, check out this when I try and install themes:
<Mersault> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mersault>   mythtv-themes: Depends: mythtv-frontend (= 0.20.99+trunk14393-0.0ubuntu0~ppa1) but 0.20.99+trunk14495-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu2 is to be installed
<Mersault> E: Broken packages
<laga> huh?
<chuk> I got that too
<laga> i thought i had fixed that
<laga> alright, i'll upload a new weekly build right now.
<Mersault> whoo!
<laga> the mythtv-themes problem is fixed, AFAIK, but it may not have been committed...
<laga> btw, you'll get some experimental logging stuff for mythfrontend in ubuntu-mythtv-frontend. please let me know how it works for you
<Mersault> oh excellent, I want some detailed logs from mythfrontend. I've had problems with scanning my music library in mythmusic and I want to know which file causes it to hang
<laga> i'd have tested it myself, but i'm having problems with virtualbox
<Mersault> for some reason, the audio from my frontend got all scratchy after the upgrade too
<Mersault> but even from mocp...
<laga> moc?
<laga> mocp*
<Mersault> command line music player
<laga> ah
<Mersault> which shouldn't go through any myth stuff, and I don't recall seeing any kernel updates, so the sound driver hasn't changed....
<Mersault> it's all very weird
* Mersault watches the GFAF rating on his mythbox plummet
<laga> that's always sad :(
<Mersault> I gotta learn to stop while I'm still getting head
<Mersault> er, while I'm still ahead
<laga> yeah, don't waste a head start
<laga> in a relationship
<Mersault> anyway, gotta get back to work. can you msg me when the new build is up?
<tgm4883> hey if I wanted to swich 2 tuners between 2 backends would the correct method be...delete each tuner, then switch then readd?
<laga> Mersault: will do
<Mersault> thanks.
<[_Trimble_] > sigh... still working on ir blaster for my pvr150 :(
<chuk> tgm - I often have trouble if I just switch some of my tuners
<chuk> I do a "delete all"
<chuk> then re-add them all
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i should have to only do this once
<tgm4883> i'm getting smarter by the day
<[_Trimble_] > every time i try to put lirc_pvr150 into my modules line in etc/lirc/hardware.conf, it kills my machine :(  just wont start up.
<[_Trimble_] > I'm wondering if I have to do something (compile?) to make lirc_pvr150 valid on my (gutsy) machine
<deffcon> he guys is the gnome-screensaver bug already been resolved
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe
<tgm4883_laptop> why?
<deffcon> because when i'm watching tv or something else after a few minutes my screen turns black and my remote doesn't do anything with any buttons
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, well you need to turn off gnome screensaver then.
<tgm4883_laptop> being resolved would indicate that it's fixed in the next release
<tgm4883_laptop> which we are waiting to see if it is fixed upstream
<tgm4883_laptop> before we do something about it
<tgm4883_laptop> I can tell you how to turn it off though
<deffcon> please tgm4883
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, you need to go into the control centre and open the terminal
<deffcon> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> sec while i look up the commands
<deffcon> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> in the terminal do
<tgm4883_laptop> ssh localhost -X -luser
<tgm4883_laptop> where user is your main user
<deffcon> -X -l
<deffcon> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> then do gnome-screensaver-preferences
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<deffcon> yep i hope this will do it
<tgm4883_laptop> worked for me
<deffcon> tnx a lot tgm4883
<laga> "OK, we'll sleep for 2 hours now because the orig.tar.gz take some time to be published
<laga> "
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<laga> there's something wrong if i have to put stuff loike this in a script
<deffcon> is there something gonna be published
<tgm4883_laptop> about this?
<laga> deffcon: new trunk builds by tomorrow, hopefully
<deffcon> laga : cool
<[_Trimble_] > this is driving me nuts
<[_Trimble_] > freakin irblaster for pvr150... grrr
<laga> ny gamepad is no worky in ppracer and trigger. :/
<[_Trimble_] > at least i'm not breaking it.. the remote keeps working when i back out changes
<laga> heh
* [_Trimble_]  pulls more hair out
* laga goes to hunt some food
<[_Trimble_] > maybe  i just need to totally remove lirc and start over.  how do i do that.. :/
<[_Trimble_] > when i try to remove lirc, it says it also wants to remove mythbuntu-control-centre, mythbuntu-desktop and mythbuntu-lirc-generator ... something tells me i dont want to remove those
<hendrixski> ??? would those be listed as dependencies to lirc?
<[_Trimble_] > apparently
<[_Trimble_] > or are those dependant on lirc?
<hendrixski> ah, right probably the latter
<hendrixski> but now, nothing in mythtv actually depends on those things running
<hendrixski> They're just helpers from what I understand?
<hendrixski> :-/ I really gotta install gutsy and check this stuff out for myself
<tgm4883> well the control centre probably depends on lirc, and mythbuntu desktop probably depends on the control centre
<tgm4883> theres a pretty easy way to find out
<hendrixski> apt-cache show mythbuntu-whatever
<[_Trimble_] > so, i can't remove lirc without removing half the setup system?
<[_Trimble_] > that makes me nervous
<tgm4883> well not exactly
<tgm4883> because the mythbuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<hendrixski> oh
<[_Trimble_] > the big problem i'm having right now is that if I put lirc_pvr150 into my hardware.conf, the thing wont' reboot, period.
<[_Trimble_] > it dies.
<[_Trimble_] > so, i suspect either lirc_pvr150 is bad, missing, or incorrect
<[_Trimble_] > but i dont know how to check if it's bad or missing
<[_Trimble_] > :(
<tgm4883> it would be like trying to remove sound juicer and it telling you it was going to remove ubuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> sounds worse than it is
<hendrixski> I know I asked this yesterday, but is there documentation on all this structure? 'cause I downloaded the control-centre debs and the new mythtv debs just to look through their source and all.. but didn't know those other things were involved
<tgm4883> well what are you looking for?
<hendrixski> technical specs and stuff
<hendrixski> about how things work :-)
<tgm4883> ah
<[_Trimble_] > so, tgm, are you saying it's ok to remove lirc and reinstall it?
<[_Trimble_] > im not sure i understand what you're getting at
<tgm4883> well, you should be able to remove and reinstall lirc, but keep in mind that it will remove both the control-centre and the mythbuntu-desktop (metapackage).  So if you want to continue having the control-centre you will have to reinstall it, and if you want to prevent future breakage you will have to reinstall the mythbuntu desktop
<tgm4883> hendrixski, I would talk to each parts dev to find out how it works.  That or just tear it apart
<hendrixski> isn't it better for him to dpkg-reconfigure the lirc thing?
<tgm4883> well he asked he if could safely remove and reinstall it
<tgm4883> and as long as he stays with the package it's possible
<tgm4883> but you are correct
<[_Trimble_] > does the dpkg-reconfigure launch the thing wehre i select drivers?
<[_Trimble_] > alraedy tried that.. doesn't seem to do anything
<hendrixski> tgm4883, yeah... I just started a download on the ISO... I think I'll tear it apart and see for myselv
<tgm4883> well thats one way to go I suppose
<tgm4883> if your just looking for what depends on what you could check out ubuntu packages
<hendrixski> tgm4883, I'm interested in that dpkg-diversion thing in the control centre's debian/preinst and how that works all aorund
<hendrixski> I've not seen that in action before
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> [_Trimble_] , you may want to do a purge when you remove lirc
<tgm4883> Ubuntu Millenium Edition......
<tgm4883> that has bad news all over it
<[_Trimble_] > heh
<[_Trimble_] > i'm going to keep poking at lirc before i remove it
<[_Trimble_] > here is what is really frustrating me:  in the Install Lirc Gutsy document, it walks the user through all the setup, which all worked.. then it shows "
<[_Trimble_] > "The following drivers have support for IR transmission:"... including lirc_pvr150 .. but nowhere above does it explain how to put lirc_pvr150 into use
<bendailey> Daviey: ping
<[_Trimble_] > i keep reading to put it into hardware.conf, but everytime i do, the thing dies
<Daviey> bendailey: bong
<Mersault> laga: any news on the new weekly builds?
<hendrixski> lol... not millenium edition
<hendrixski> we were making a joke about jewbuntu vs. Muslim Edition in another channel... sorry that the name change showed up here as well
<bendailey> I am working on the redirect script mysql tables and was wondering if you wanted files auto added to a table or if you want to do it through an adminstrative script?
<Daviey> add files?
<Daviey> currently it just redirects to file that was embedded within the original url
<Daviey> Do you think it would be better to have a static list?
<laga> Mersault: mythtv for gutsy is built
<laga> Mersault: mythplugins will take a while because mythtv needs to publish first :/
<bendailey> add files to a table for tracking
<Mersault> laga: what about the feisty builds? I'm not running mythbuntu (had problems with the install)
<bendailey> we can add them on demand the first time they are requested from a url or we can drop them into the table first
<laga> Mersault: feisty builds will follow later, they'll be uploaded in one hour, 2 hours later they should be available. sorry for the delay, but PPas are a bit restricted
<Mersault> not a problem.
<Mersault> so about 2 hours?
<Mersault> I wont be home for about two and a half, so it's not a big deal
<laga> Mersault: i guess it'll be done by then. mythplugins might take a bit longer.
<laga> god, i should resort to building them locally.
<chuk> do they go to uk repos first?
<laga> they go to the ppa first. dunno about mirrors
<laga> Daviey knows about that
<Daviey> chuk: Currentlythey sync every Sunday
<Daviey> If you want it done before then, i can manually do it
<chuk> nah, I can wait
<laga> Daviey: can we have that every day?
<laga> or every few hours or so?
<laga> because i might have to upload builds in-between
<laga> because of important fixes
<laga> or because i feel like doing it
<laga> :)
<Daviey> laga: You know it is called "weekly builds" right?
<Daviey> I don't think it's a good idea for users to be prompted every few hours that there is an update
<Daviey> If there is an importiant update, i can manually invoke the update :)
<laga> i wasn't talking about "every few hours". anyways, i'll bug you then
<laga> it's good to know when the mirror script is run, though. thanks
<laga> ffs.
<laga> my panel keeps disappearing to my TV. :/
<Daviey> The US repo, isn't cron'd - superm1 manually invokes it
<laga> yes, i know that. the atrpms box does not support cron for his user
* Daviey thought a user normally has cron access tho
<Daviey> strange it's beeen disabled
<laga> Estimated archive size: 3.7 GiB
<laga> ^^ hehe, that's the trunk ppa :)
<Daviey> wtf!
<laga> Daviey: well, on a multiuser box like that it'd make sense
<laga> tbh, i don't know enough to make a multiuser box in linux. i'd be way too scared and resort to a BSD :)
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> currently 593M here
<Daviey> One thing that a base install does, that really shouldn't - is default permissions of /home/*
<Daviey> any user can access, but not modify other users files
<Daviey> *bad*
<laga> that's changeable,. though. somewhere.
<Daviey> yeah chmod 600 /home/*
<Daviey> :)
<laga> heh
<laga> i'm running an apache setup with syscp <www.syscp.org> using php-fcgi with suexec for php. stuff like that just feels messy
<laga> too bad that mod_php doesn't provide any real security
<laga> This will spawn several processes that are executed in the context of the jail and cannot interact with anything else than other processes of the same jail or access anything in the filesystem above the jail's root (i.e. /usr/jail).
<laga> oops, sorrxy
<laga> last paste wasn't meant for this channel
<foxbuntu_> bad laga
* laga cries
<foxbuntu_> pasting info in the wrong window
<laga> freebsd info, too :/
<foxbuntu_> ewww
<foxbuntu_> why would you forsake lord buntu?!?
<foxbuntu_> that is a great sin in buntology!!
<laga> don't ask
* foxbuntu_ hates the support staff of his hosting company
<laga> why?
<foxbuntu_> they are slow as hell and they screwed up my host
<[_Trimble_] > awe, christ.. now what
<[_Trimble_] > now my remote sends two keypresses instead of one.  wtf
<laga> heh
<laga> foxbuntu_: is this where you bought the 2.5TB package?
<foxbuntu_> yes
<foxbuntu_> the data is fine
<foxbuntu_> and the link you made earlier will work
<foxbuntu_> they just hosed by drupal
<foxbuntu_> well..more like the SSL and DNS record
* foxbuntu_ will put up with it for now but if it is not any better before the end of the first 30 days...then its gonna get dropped and my money is getting refunded
<laga> it'd be so nice if code was working immediately
<laga> without having to debug it
<[_Trimble_] > ok, fixed my remote back to normal again.. still no blaster :(
<tgm4883> heh, who was asking us to fill in our pictures for the wiki?
<laga> for launchpad, AFAIK
<laga> it was one of the daves
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> I submit exibit one
<tgm4883> http://www.francesfarmersrevenge.com/stuff/archive/oldnews6/post/
<laga> poor kid :/
<foxbuntu_> lol
<foxbuntu_> thats good tgm4883 that you?
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> I thought it was you foxbuntu :)
<[_Trimble_] > i got a question for y'all
<[_Trimble_] > how do i handle files and folders with spaces in their names?
<tgm4883> "put these around it"
<foxbuntu_> naw...I was a skinny little kid...and became a pudgy old man :P
<foxbuntu_> lol
<tgm4883> theres another method too, but thats what I do
<[_Trimble_] > so, "nefarian\file server\files"  or nefarian\"file server"\files ?
<tgm4883> I think the other method is \ followed by space
<tgm4883> the first one
<tgm4883> "" around the whole ting
<tgm4883> so "/home/user/My Documents/really top secret stuff/"
<foxbuntu_> yeah you can do this : file\ name/with\ spaces/
<[_Trimble_] > i want to perma-mount my window's video directory to myth, but i've been using names like "File Server" which i couldn't figure out how to mount
<foxbuntu_> I think thats it anyhow
<tgm4883> or "/home/user/pictures/Survalliance pictures of foxbuntu/"
<foxbuntu_> [_Trimble_] , simple soulution make your windows server a ubuntu server :)
<[_Trimble_] > my windows server is my xp desktop machine
<foxbuntu_> or perhaps "usr/share/bad gay midget porno starring tgm4883"
<laga> guys. SRSLY.
<[_Trimble_] > oh, where can I get that video?
<[_Trimble_] > lawlz
<foxbuntu_> sry laga
* foxbuntu_ it am so bored in my office today
<tgm4883> arg, amarok is freaking out
<tgm4883> wow
<laga> foxbuntu_: ah . when you're bored, you think of "midget porno"? :)
<foxbuntu_> lol...well funny thing is that was a topic at my quaterly team meet yesterday
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, that was crazy
<laga> where exactly o you work? :)
<foxbuntu_> the entire team I work with is a walking HR Viloation
<foxbuntu_> they keep us away from the normal office folk
<[_Trimble_] > ok, am I not allowed to use quotes in fstab ?
<tgm4883> perhaps not, I would try the other method
<laga> If the name of the mount point contains spaces these can be escaped as \040.
<laga> hum
<[_Trimble_] > that did it
<[_Trimble_] > :D
<laga> i rock when it comes to reading man pages to others :)
<[_Trimble_] > I could kiss you... but that'd be gay
<[_Trimble_] > (i assume)
<laga> o_O
<Daviey> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Daviey> Canonical are gonna provide a mirror!
<Daviey> just had the ack
<laga> yay.
<bendailey> fantastic
<foxbuntu_> awesome
<foxbuntu_> thats alot of free bw
<bendailey> Daviey: do you know of any restrictions?
<Daviey> not yet
<Daviey> Will know after the weekend
<[_Trimble_] > ...so, i'm giving up on the irblaster for now.  i'm not going to have it done in time for this family reunion this weekend.  my incredible toy will be just a video player i guess, so i gotta link it to my video folders on all my machines.. heh
<foxbuntu_> [_Trimble_] , what kind of TV singnal do you get?
<foxbuntu_> signal*
<[_Trimble_] > ?
<[_Trimble_] > ntsc from dish network receiver?
<[_Trimble_] > but i can't get the ir blaster to change the dish's channels
<[_Trimble_] > so recording is dead
* laga twitches
<laga> why is it that women can't STFU?
<laga> you would think it's not hard
<laga> but obviously, it is.
<foxbuntu_> laga, what did you do to get in trouble now?
<laga> oh, nothing.
<laga> just the same old story.
<foxbuntu_> lol
<foxbuntu_> laga, are you married?
<laga> no.
<foxbuntu_> well...then stop complaining
<foxbuntu_> I am...I tell you what..the nag'in gets 100% worse once you do
<laga> foxbuntu_: i'd have murdered 100 people with a rusty fork then.
<foxbuntu_> ..and my wife will admit that she nags me to death...but when she does its explained in such a way that it would seem its my fault
<laga> heh.
<laga> i've just deleted her from my contact list.
<Daviey> tgm4883: you revamped the mythbuntu icons?
<foxbuntu_> lmao
<foxbuntu_> good work laga
<tgm4883> I did?
<Daviey> tgm4883: i guess not
<Daviey> Who made the current mythbuntu logo?
<Daviey> I made the old one, then somebody updated them
<tgm4883> rogue780?
<foxbuntu_> Me
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: awesome... i might ask a favour soon :)
<foxbuntu_> super...what is that?
<laga> hopefully nothing involving midgets
<Daviey> maybe..
<foxbuntu_> :)
* laga listens to men without hats - safety dance
* Daviey slaps foxbuntu_ for not being identified to freenode
<foxbuntu_> Daviey, sorry I am on the wrong account
* superm1 sneaks in
<superm1> what'd i miss?
<foxbuntu> midget porn
<foxbuntu> oops
<superm1> oh canonical mirror?
<superm1> wonderful
<foxbuntu> yes indeed
<foxbuntu> and my mirror is live now too
<superm1> great!
<superm1> well lots of good news all around
<superm1> no i just need to hear that the new linux-ubuntu-modules cleared
<superm1> and that we can do builds again
<superm1> and i'm set
<superm1> woah!
<superm1> apt-get update/apt-get upgrade shows them!
<superm1> hell yea
<foxbuntu> superm1, I would just be happy with some non-retarded support staff at this hosting company
<superm1> hey i dont want to hear anything negative the rest of the day.  since around midnight last night, nothing has gone wrong.
<superm1> so if you start speaking negative i'm gonna kick you.
<superm1> ;)
<Daviey> superm1: looks like canonical will give us a full virtual machine
<foxbuntu> superm1, I broke USplash in a commit...and overwrote the previous revs...also its back to strange colors
<superm1> Daviey, neat.  so should we move the whole site there then maybe?
<Daviey> so...... As that woould give us root, would it be woth mmigrating mythbuntu.org to it
* Daviey can't type for toffee today
<superm1> well i think how about this
<Daviey> sounds good
<superm1> lets plan for it to just be a mirror right now, but prepare it to host the site
<Daviey> ^
<superm1> that way at the flip of a dns switch
<superm1> we can just switch over to it if something happens to jumpkick's
* Daviey imagines what a "dns switch" looks like
<Daviey> bet it's red
<foxbuntu> nope....DNS switches are Green
<superm1> i pictured it being blue actually
<foxbuntu> uh oh..they are RGB based
<laga> i think of them as those huge, red emergency buttons you slam down with the palm of your hand
<laga> and sirens.
<laga> yes, sirens.
<superm1> well but that's not something you flip
<superm1> a dns swtich is flipped
<superm1> not pounded upon
<Daviey> does it have a cover you need to flick off, before pressing?
<laga> Daviey: no. it's only operated by highly trained people who need to switch DNS in an instant if needed.
<laga> superm1: you could have lots of those switches to punch in combinations. eg 8 switches for 256 states
<Daviey> I'm highly trained.. but i have fumbly fingers
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> nerd humor
* foxbuntu loves nerd humor
<laga> rotfl, did you just say lol?
* foxbuntu yes
<[_Trimble_] > superm1 - this irblaster thing is killing me... i have to give up on it for now
<superm1> [_Trimble_] , still no luck huh?
* foxbuntu is now going to speak in 3rd person the rest of the day because of that comment from laga
<superm1> laga, have you built a disk with the new linux-ubuntu-modules in tact yet?
<[_Trimble_] > no.  no luck.  i made it worse at one point - had the damned remote pretting buttons twice in myth for each remote press...
<superm1> or am i doing the first one?
<[_Trimble_] > you'llprobably want me to file that as a bug
<[_Trimble_] > but no blaster :(
<laga> superm1: i *should* have one, but it didn't really boot here. you should try to make your own build.
<superm1> god i love this build process: 0 upgraded, 586 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<superm1> Need to get 34.1MB/282MB of archives.
<superm1> After unpacking 879MB of additional disk space will be used.
<[_Trimble_] > nice
<[_Trimble_] > lol
* laga revamps the weekly build script
<laga> (again)
<superm1> what broke now?
<laga> nothing
<superm1> oh btw do i need to pound the switch on atrpms?
<superm1> any time soon?
<laga> just turning stuff into functions
<laga> what switch?
<superm1> the sync me from ppa.launchpad.net switch
<superm1> well i guess its more of a button
<laga> in a few hours maybe
<laga> true
<laga> wait. is canonical really giving out virtual machines with full root access?
<superm1> sounds like the ideal way to go
<superm1> i think we should do the builds on that box then
<superm1> and have it push to all mirrors
<laga> yup
* Daviey recommends "The IT Crowd" to geeks
<Daviey> S1 was better IMO
<laga> would be cool if buildd support in falcon was ready by then
<laga> superm1: no more PPAs then?
<superm1> laga, no i mean ISO builds
<laga> superm1: ah, right
<superm1> at least the i386 ones
<laga> why not the amd64 ones?
<superm1> well is this going to be an amd64 virtual machine?
<superm1> you need to build the amd64 ones on amd64
<laga> !
<laga> ah, right.
<laga> you can deboostrap amd64 on i386, but you have to step configuration
<laga> err, skip
<superm1> well you can't chroot though
<superm1> and that is how everything is done
<laga> right
<superm1> now the other way around is doable
<superm1> if we get an amd64 vm
<superm1> you can chroot into both
<laga> that'd be cool
<superm1> Daviey, can you see if they can make that happen?
<superm1> i'm imagining they have vmware esx server setup
<Daviey> sounds like it
<Daviey> canonical admin is gonna let me know info after the weekend
<laga> or xen
<Daviey> superm1: The new UK mirror has more bandwidth than you can shake a stick at eh?
<superm1> Daviey, that's what i like to hear
<Daviey> 100Mb/s and if requird upto 6-700Mb/s!
<superm1> well the new builds aren't signing cd repository properly still
<laga> nice
<superm1> i'll have to massage that a bit more it looks like
<tgm4883> oh I love automated answering machines
<laga> hmm, massages
<laga> superm1: shouldn't the Cd be trusted automatically? /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00trustcdrom
<laga> that's on my normal gutsy box, though
<superm1> doesn't exist on my gutsy box
<superm1> what's in it?
<laga> APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";
<superm1> i like it.
<Daviey> it's on my gutsy box
<laga> i installed using tribe 5
<superm1> must have been introduced later
<superm1> this is a dist-upgrade from feisty
* Daviey clean install
<superm1> its not on the mythbuntu builds though either
<superm1> wonder where it came from then?
<laga> moment
<Daviey> There is a tool that can tell you which packages provides files, but i can't remember how
<superm1> apt-file search
<superm1> i tried it
<superm1> didn't find that file
<Daviey> hmm, must be dynamically created
<superm1> by what though?
<laga> right
<laga> :/
<laga> ah ffs, let's just create it ourselves.
<tgm4883> "let me give you our 1-800 number.....1-866....."
<superm1> okay done
<superm1> i'll push that back up
<tgm4883> and then they insist on hanging up on me
<tgm4883> 2nd time today
<tgm4883> I think it's time to go home
<superm1> okay thats in revno 18 of mythbuntu-livedisk.  i'll try to do one more build really quick, but i need to get ready for work tonight
<Daviey> work eh?
<Daviey> What job is this?
<laga> superm1: did it actually boot?
<laga> the first one i mean
<tgm4883> I'm a consultant for a few companies and i'm on the phone with our cell company
<superm1> laga, i canceled it after i saw the GPG stuff not working
<tgm4883> OMG
<tgm4883> trying...to....not....blow....vein.....in.....forward
<tgm4883> forhead
<tgm4883> i have a migrane
<superm1> over me canceling a build?
<tgm4883> no
<superm1> phew
<tgm4883> over this dumb lady on the phone
<laga> i need to learn the difference between $0 and $1 in bash.
<laga> right now, we'd end up with lots of packages with "generate_source_packages.sh" in their name
<tgm4883> WTF
<superm1> $0 is the script name you call
<superm1> $1 is the first argument
<tgm4883> I am starting to see why some people go postal
<laga> superm1: oh really. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #83884 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Mythfrontend crashes after MythMusic completes a music database scan" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83884
<laga> tgm4883: stop acting like you're on the phone with my GF.
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> she doesn't work for sprint/nextel does she
<superm1> i hate dealing with the nextel 611 number too.
<superm1> it's always a pia
<tgm4883> superm1, it's worse than that
<tgm4883> I have sprint, so I have to call sprint first then get transfered to nextel
<tgm4883> and now they transfered to boost mobile
<superm1> man what a mess
<tgm4883> all i want is a frickin repeater for our nextel service
<tgm4883> I think i made the mistake of saying i want to boost my signal
<tgm4883> so now im in boost mobile wait land
* tgm4883 crys a little
* laga enjoys watching
<ubotu> New bug: #119119 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash (dup-of: 119055)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119119
<tgm4883> hey, in the guide, I can just link them to http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php and it will still count in google analytics right?  I dont have to send people to the existing-ubuntu page first?
<superm1> right
<superm1> just add that image in and tell them to click it
<tgm4883> this lady makes me want to eat a bullet
<tgm4883> are you planning on this being in the community documentation or on the mythbuntu website?
<superm1> community documentation for now
<tgm4883> ok
<laga> superm1: i prolly asked before but i forgot your answer. should i add weekly builds for the themes for fixes as well. maybe monthly builds.
<superm1> laga, only if there are themes grabbable
<superm1> i thought those were trunk only
<superm1> gotta run though
<superm1> night all
<laga> no, the regular themes are in svn, too.
<laga> night
<tgm4883> err, is the backend log still /var/log/mythtv/mythtvbackend.log?
<tgm4883> mythbackend.log i mean
<laga> yes
<laga> soon, there'll be a frontend log
<laga>  /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<laga> and /var/log/mythtv/mythwelcome.log if applicable
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> is there a default log level?
<laga> that's only in the trunk builds right now
<tgm4883> I've had my backend crash a couple times today
<tgm4883> and the only thing in my log is
<laga> ah
<laga> i thought you were asking because of the docs
<tgm4883> the priming of the firewire
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> nope
<laga> you need to set the log level in the init script, prolly
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> but thats seriously a low level of logging.  Is that default?
<laga> afaik yes
<laga> see /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<laga> sigh, jconfig for the frontend is in /etc/mythtv/
<laga> and changing that properly is gonna take a bit of work.
<tgm4883> eh
<tgm4883> it's not that important
<laga> was just ranting
<tgm4883> as im changing out my firewire tuner to the other comptuer
<Mersault> laga: have the feisty packages hit the repo?
<laga> Mersault: i think so
<laga> except for mythplugins
<Mersault> what's the version for the new packages?
<Mersault> 0.20.99+trunk14495-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu2 is what I have as of an apt-get update about 60 seconds ago
<laga> it's 145 something
<laga> https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Emythbuntu-trunk/+archive
<Mersault> poop
<laga> ^^ bookmark this link :)
<mattb> hmm, seems there is no plugin to watch you tube?
<Mersault> okay, it says three hours ago, but the packages I have are still out of date. so, how long does it take to go from the PPA to the repo?
<laga> are you using a mirror or the ppa directly?
<Daviey> Mersault: I'll resync them to the UK mirror now
<laga> mattb: write one or wait for 0.21. there'll be limited youtube support - you'll have to use mythbrowser
<laga> Daviey: thanks
<Mersault> I used the US mirror from the mythbuntu website. Found the info on what to put in my sources.list to get them dircetly
<mattb> laga: ok, might be a nice weekend project...
<laga> mattb: someone posted python bindings for mythtv on the mythtv-dev mailing list
<Mersault> deb     http://ppa.launchpad.net/laga/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Mersault> right?
<laga> Mersault: no.
<mattb> laga: just saw them, those + clive should make it fairly easy to actually play
<Daviey> Mersault laga: sycn'd
<mattb> I guess the hard bit is coming up with a decent interface
<laga> mattb: let me know how it the paython bindings work for you (or just post to the mailing list)
<laga> Mersault: subsitite "laga" with "mythbuntu-trunk"
<laga> substitute*
<Mersault> alright
<laga> oh well. if i write functions in a shell script and call them, do i need to have the funtions _before_ the calls?
<Daviey> laga: I'm pretty sure you do
<Mersault> how would I go about importing a new gpg key for you packages?
<Daviey> Mersault: listed on the mythbuntu page
<Mersault> I grabbed that one already
<Mersault> apparently these ones are different?
<laga> Mersault: the packages on the ppa cant be signed. we sign them on the mirrors.
<Mersault> ah
<laga> Daviey: thanks
<Daviey>     wget http://mythbuntu.org/files/EEED06D0.gpg && sudo apt-key add EEED06D0.gpg && rm EEED06D0.gpg
<Mersault> well, let's see if this worked....
<Mersault> rebooting frontend now
<Daviey> Mersault: the UK mirror is as current as the PPA, but the packages are properly signed
<ubotu> New bug: #58155 in mythtv (multiverse) "errors loading packages (dup-of: 41339)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58155
<laga> launchpad janitors are busy tonight.
<laga> Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in nine minutes.
<laga> bah
* laga ponders creating drama in #launchpad
* Daviey grabs the popcorn
<Mersault> laga: same problem, the frontend still wants to upgrade
<laga> o_O
<laga> :/
<laga> can you pastebin apt-cache show ubuntu-mythtv-frontend ?
<laga> that's the affected package, right?
<Mersault> heh, sorry to 'cause you to go grey so soon
<Mersault> yes
<laga> heh
<Mersault> man, pastebin.ca is slow...
<laga> mattb: do you know python well?
<mattb> yep
<laga> mattb: you wouldn't want, by any chance, to help us port mythbuntu-control-centre over to the mythtv python bindings? :) just a question
<mattb> I don't think i have the time to commit to anything like that atm sorry
<Mersault> laga: http://pastebin.com/d527a1983
<mattb> but I am going to have a play with the python plugin stuff tommorrow
<tgm4883> sweet, im 122% done installing gutsy
<laga> mattb: oh, well. we'll be doing it for next cycle, not now. guess we'll see you around if you have time
<mattb> :)
<mattb> off to bed now, no doubt I'll be back tommorrow, cheers.
<laga> oh how i love that
<laga> put my frontend back together, put it in the bed room
<laga> now it won't boot
<laga> and there's no VGA without opening it first
<Mersault> so, any ideas why my frontend wont work?
<laga> Mersault: do you have any idea why it's listed twice?
<laga> Mersault: uh, is it completely broken?
<Mersault> I can't make it work
<laga> uh
<laga> more specific?
<laga> it's 12:30 AM here :)
<laga> time for beer!
<laga> yay.
<Mersault> alright, when I reboot and the xsession kicks it, it can't find the backend.
<laga> great, launchpad janitors just closed lots of bugs which shouldn't have been closed. looks like that's the cause for maintenance downtime
<Mersault> I've removed the local backend, so it's just the remote master
<laga> Mersault: post error message?
<Mersault> just the usual can't find a backend error in that search page
<laga> Mersault: /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log most likely
<laga> "search"?
<Mersault> nothing
<laga> what search page?
<Mersault> I put the -d switch in the startmythfrontend.sh script
<Mersault> er, search screen.
<laga> for the autodiscovery?
<Mersault> yes
<Mersault> I'm unfamiliar with it, but it can't find my backend
<laga> it uses multicast to find backends, afaik.
<laga> let's see.
<laga> flood:
<laga> On Friday 14 September 2007 07:25:03 Nigel Pearson wrote:
<laga> > > 5) One of my clients seemed to not AutoDiscover any backend,
<laga> > > but I have no idea why. Maybe need -v upnp in new code?
<laga> The autodiscovery uses multicast. I had a problem with a NIC driver where
<laga> multicast was disabled by default.
<laga> Try a multicast ping to see if it is a NIC driver issue.
<laga> ping -c 2 224.0.0.1
<frink_> why do none of the OSX frontends work?
<Mersault> two sent, two received, and two duplicates
<Mersault> on both the backend and the frontend
<laga> duplicates?
<laga> interestingly enough, that ping command doesnt yield anything
<laga> here
<Mersault> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, +2 duplicates, 0% packet loss, time 1002ms
<laga> hum
<laga> Mersault: is upnp enabled on your backend?
<Mersault> hmm... I don't remember either enabling or disabling it
<Mersault> so, what's the default?
<laga> default is enabled afaik
<laga> you better check there
<Mersault> best way to verify?
<laga> check the settings?
<Mersault> I have phpmyadmin installed, so I can do direct db searches
<Mersault> assuming the setting is stored there
<laga> btw, you should be able to select "don't connect to the backend" in that search screen and hit "ok"
<laga> yes, it's stored there
<Mersault> then it just dumps me to the desktop
<laga> o_O
<Mersault> there's a mythfrontend.re process, but nothing on screen
<laga> it used to start the frontend here.
<Mersault> alright, so I just rebooted the machine, this time there wasn't even the autodiscover screen
<Mersault> just the desktop
<Mersault> there's nothing in the log file
<Mersault> at all
<Mersault> it exists (and I'd removed it before I rebooted), but it's empty
<laga> you can start the frontend manually, in a terminal?
<Mersault> just a minute
<laga> i just almost uploaded my private trunk packages to the regular mythbuntu ppa :/
<Mersault> alright, so it works from my regular (non-mythtv) user account
<laga> what exactly works? auto discovery?
<Mersault> is it the -d switch that turns off auto-discover?
<Mersault> I launched it with auto-discover
<Mersault> and after clicking okay it loaded up
<Mersault> if I add -d, it hangs
<laga> -p or --prompt                 Always prompt for Mythbackend selection.
<laga> -d or --disable-autodiscovery  Never prompt for Mythbackend selection.
<laga> odd.
<Mersault> http://pastebin.com/d5794d08c
<laga> "2007-09-21 19:01:56.723 Cannot connect to port 6543 on database host mythbackend"
<laga> is "mythacbekdn" a valid host name on your network?
<Mersault> yes
<laga> err, mythbackend.
<laga> :)
<Mersault> PING mythbackend.musicalmachine.net (192.168.1.40) 56(84) bytes of data.
<laga> does it work with -d on your regular session?
<Mersault> that is the output from my regular user
<laga> !
<laga> did you run startmythtv.sh?
<laga> it shouldn't log to mythbackend.log otherwise
<Mersault> I redirected the output
<laga> ah
<laga> good. :)
<Mersault> mythfrontend > /var/log/mythtv/ etc
<Mersault> 2>&1
<laga> so it's broken with -d everywehere, it works without -d in your normal session and it breaks without -d in your mythtv session, too. correct?
<Mersault> root@sixball:~# telnet mythbackend 6543
<Mersault> Trying 192.168.1.40...
<Mersault> Connected to mythbackend.musicalmachine.net.
<Mersault> Escape character is '^] '.
<laga> Mersault: btw, you can use mythfrontend -l logfile.log
<Mersault> meh, I'm familiar with redirecting output
<Mersault> but by the telnet there's clearly something listening on port 6543 at mythbackend from sixball (the frontend)
<laga> yup
<Mersault> so, I removed the -d from the startmythfrontend.sh
<Mersault> or whatever that file is
<Mersault> and logged in as the mythtv user
<Mersault> after the auto-discovery screen, I click okay because it can'
<Mersault> t find the backend, and it dumps me to the desktop
<Mersault> root@sixball:~# ps -A | grep myth
<Mersault>  5335 ?        00:00:10 mythfrontend.re
<laga> can you bring it to foreground, using alt+tab maybe
<Mersault> nope
<laga> this sucks.
<laga> can you bring up a terminal in a mythtv session?
<laga> and start the frontend from there?
<Mersault> I think I'd have to kill this mythfrontend.real app, wouldn't I?
<Mersault> and since that is part of the xsession, doing so logs me out
<laga> you can have two frontends
<laga> let's see what i did to startmythtv.sh
<Mersault> alright, so this is strange
<Mersault> from the mythtv user it will do the auto-discover thing, and then dump me back to the desktop
<laga> did you start it from a terminal?
<Mersault> now, I'd manually set the port before, so I deleted the .mythtv directory, and re-ran it hoping to recreate the files
<Mersault> I'm going to deal with this tomorrow
<Mersault> I have friends over now
<laga> alright.
<laga> ping me if you want to work on this
<laga> i'll be back here in 11 hours
<Mersault> will you be around tomorrow?
<Mersault> 11 hours? perfect.
<Mersault> I'll be 14 most likely
<laga> more or less.
<Mersault> thanks!
<laga> gotta sleep and maybe run some errands
<Mersault> cheers folks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-22
<oddessy74> I am having some issues trying to get VNC to work
<oddessy74> I have reconfigured, removed, reinstalled but every time that I try to connect it will ask for password and say "Authentication failure"
<tgm4883> oddessy74, did you set a vnc password?
<oddessy74> yes I have tried a few different ones and none of them work
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i think laga uses vnc, he may be able to help
<tgm4883> you did set up the vnc password seperatly though right?
<tgm4883> I only have like a minute here, before my GF kills me for being on the computer again
<tgm4883> have you rebooted between setting up the password and now?
<tgm4883> Thats all the help I can provide now.  Sorry buddy, but my life depends on it.  Others should check in though and be able to help
<oddessy74> yes setup password on the control center and restarted each time
<oddessy74> Thanks and good luck
<hendrixski> how are you supposed to change the wallpaper on mythbuntu?
<superm1> ugh.  unionfs still isn't fixed with the newer kernel
<superm1> its still getting really weird behavior
<superm1> it makes it further
<superm1> but then lots of kernel mess
<TechBill> Good evening superm1
<ubotu> New bug: #141647 in lirc (main) "no startup script /etc/init.d/lirc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141647
<Fesha> Question: I cant seem to start slide Shows in mythTV from the image gallery, Does any one know how I can fix it?
<Fesha> hello?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<frink_> yo
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-15
<serpp> Hello, I have a Hauppauge HVR-1600... I've managed to get video working by compiling the cx18 module and firmware...  However my audio just sounds like the occasional (once every 3-5 seconds) static noise and silent otherwise
<serpp> the audio is the same way when i "mplayer /dev/video0" from the command line too
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<serpp> hello aqua
<Aquahallic> got a buddy that's running an ubuntu hardy machine.. I wanna put mythtv on it.. backend and frontend.. but not the mythbuntu package that takes over the entire desktop... what package would I install as a base?? would it be the plain jane 'mythtv' package??
<Aquahallic> then I can go and add all the others like.. archive and mythvideo and all the themes??
<acrousey> I have an older pc, so I am wondering which version of mythbuntu i should download; would I want the ordinary or alternative? This is a pc with Pentium3.
<rhpot1991_laptop> acrousey: i386 should work fine for you, you aren't planning on doing anything but SD with that right?
<acrousey> is i386 the ordinary download?
<acrousey> n/m
<acrousey> i just looked, it is... sorry
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<acrousey> i just looked in the "installation manual" pdf and it says that the ati all-in-wonder series is known not to work with Mythbuntu, is this still true?
<Mersault> Which part of the system should auto-start mythfrontend at login?
<hanfm> can someone tell me a universe/multiverse source for mythbuntu?
<NeoMatrixJR> Ok, having lots of problems with my first time install.  So first question will be, is my box good enough.  P4 2GHz (single core), 640MB Ram, hybrid box, Pinnacle PCTV HD Card (800i) watching HD and SD content over analog cable.
<hanfm> i cant reach packages.medibuntu.org is that only my problem?
<Aquahallic> evenin'
<Aquahallic> did an install of mythtv ontop of hardy.. saying it can't connect to db when doing mythtv-setup.. when I go to show databases there's no mythconverg
<Aquahallic> where does ubuntu store the db?
<Aquahallic> so I can install it
<mrjojobobo> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<superm1> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<Ziroday> Hi, whenever I try to run mythfrontend I get this error http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m79cb2a3e and when I run mythbackend I get this error http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m46de2e0e what should I do?
<laga_> your database is broken
<laga_> try running optimize_mythdb.pl
<Ziroday> in which directory?
<Ziroday> laga_: sorry, where is the perl script?
<laga_>  /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/ i believe
<laga_> i don't have it here right now
<Ziroday> okay thanks
<serpp> Hello, I have a Hauppauge HVR-1600... I've managed to get video working by compiling the cx18 module and firmware...  However my audio just sounds like the occasional (once every 3-5 seconds) static noise and silent otherwise... same if i just "mplayer /dev/video0"..any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest14> hi, have mythbuntu installed, but having problems following symlinks, anyone awake to help me a bit?
<MythbuntuGuest14> Zinn: symlinks?
<MythbuntuGuest14> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest14> !symlink
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about symlink
<MythbuntuGuest14> !samba
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about samba
<MythbuntuGuest14> !smbf
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about smbf
<MythbuntuGuest14> !smbfs
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about smbfs
<MythbuntuGuest14> !share
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about share
<MythbuntuGuest14> hi gregL
<acrousey> my friend has an ATI usb pvr, but it was not working for him, so I want to see if it can work on my ubuntu/mythbuntu computer. Which way should i go with this? I don't have a TV card on my computer: I was just thinking that this may act as one, but it is not. Does anyone know how I can get this working?
<superm1> those the USB devices that do cable card?
<acrousey> yeah
<superm1> well last i heard there was no support for them in linux at all
<superm1> hasn't been reverse engineered yet i believe
<acrousey> really?
<acrousey> that's kind of a pain in the butt
<acrousey> is there a cheap yet quality TV tuner out there for linux? be it external or usb?
<superm1> well so you can get a hdhomerun
<superm1> that will do a atsc and qam
<superm1> unencrypted
<superm1> otherwise, the hvr-950q is usb and does both
<Cabadra> I have a question: I can't install mythbuntu, it says it can't mount my CD drive and I've tried the ide=nodma thing :)
<nexxp> hi all
<nexxp> does any1 can help me how to scan sat 110 have problems to scan 110 sat 119 scan very good i change diseqc 2 times
<nexxp> i have lasted svn of mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest29> here is a question for y'all, can i edit the actuall metadata that mythtv gets back from imdb. i would like to add information to the description
<jduggan_> MythbuntuGuest29: yes, you could just edit the data within mysql
<Anusien> Does UPnP for music files work with any client?
<Anusien> The supported client list seems just to talk about video
<Aquahallic> afternoon
<rhpot1991> Anusien: IIRC it doesn't work for the 360
<rhpot1991> !mailinglist | Anusien
<Zinn> Anusien: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-mythtv
<rhpot1991> might be a good idea to ask there
<laga_> even better, ask in #mythtv-users
<laga_> the ubuntu-mythtv ML is very low traffic
<Anusien> Was gonna say, why there than somewhere else?
<gankthoven> noob question please bear with me.  i have an athlon be-2400 (dual core) processor.  is there any advantadges to installing the x86_64 image instead of the regular x86 distro
<Anusien> Do you have a 64bit processor?
<gankthoven> it'
<gankthoven> its a 64bit processor yes
<gankthoven> do i have to worry about drives like i do when choosing between windows 32 and 64bit operating systems
<Anusien> What do you mean "worry about drives"?
<gankthoven> drivers
<Anusien> Did you build or buy your machine?
<gankthoven> build
<gankthoven> foxconn 780g be-2400 2gig of ram
<gankthoven> waiting on purchasing a tuner
<gankthoven> the hvr-2250 looks awesome, awating linux drivers
<gankthoven> faily new to linux however i've played a little bit with ubuntu in the past
<Anusien> 64 bit OSes require different drivers, yes, so check your hardware for compliance
<gankthoven> very interested in mythubuntu for its qam support.  with vista qam requires some magic and the fact that its a bloated os also has me looking into mythubuntu
<Anusien> qam?
<gankthoven> so for better compatablility it would be easier to install the x386 build
<gankthoven> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrature_amplitude_modulation
<Anusien> check the drivers for your hardware
<rhpot1991> gankthoven: if you want a good supported qam tunner look at the HDHR
<gankthoven> its a method for recording hd cable channels
<gankthoven> thats my second choice
<gankthoven> it would actually be easier to use my mce2005 distro with an hdhr however i really want an internal tuner
<rhpot1991> "easier" HDHR works OOB pretty much with mythbuntu
<gankthoven> true
<gankthoven> its a badass external tuner
<gankthoven> prolly the best tuner available
<gankthoven> i just want to use an internal one
<gankthoven> anyone here using an hvr-1600 on their mythubuntu box
<nexxp>  !help
<nexxp> ops
<nexxp> hi all
<Anusien> Howdy
<nexxp> Anusien hi
<nexxp> here trying to setup mythtv for get signal from sat 110 but not scan
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-16
<bobbob1016> I currently have a P4 HT.  It runs fine, but has some problems with 1080p.  I have the chance to buy a Pentium Dual-Core E2140 machine, and I've been benchmarking it on the 64bit LiveCD Mythbuntu, running mplayer -benchmark....  Would the 32bit be worth a try or no?
<bobbob1016> Because the 64bit benchmarks aren't too much better than my P4.
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you using to benchmark?
<bobbob1016> tgm4883_laptop, mplayer -benchmark, a bunch of options, then a file.  The same 1080p mkv I benchmarked on my  P4
<bobbob1016> It plays more or less ok on my P4.  When I do the benchmark with -vo null, it takes about 30s, the P4 does it in 36s.  However, with gl:yuv=6, they are basically equal.  Probably because the Dual-Core is a 1.6 and the P4 is 3.4, but I can't find a place to overclock it, or anything, since according to google, it's a underclocked c2d
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> what you might want to benchmark would be something like transcoding files
<tgm4883_laptop> although if you never do that then I suppose it doesn't matter
<bobbob1016> do the nvidia drivers work worse on the livecd (I did ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x)?  or on 64bit?
<bobbob1016> I have my current machine, my quad, to do transcoding
<bobbob1016> and I can't hook this up to my TV
<bobbob1016> I was just thinking maybe the 64bit drivers could be worse on 64bit/livecd
<tgm4883_laptop> well for playback i'm not sure 64-bit computing would offer that much benefit
<tgm4883_laptop> i've been known to be wrong though
<bobbob1016> You know if nvidia drivers are worse on 64bit?
<tgm4883_laptop> they work on my system
<bobbob1016> They work here, I just thought they might be worse on 64bit vs 32bit
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't know why they would be
<tgm4883_laptop> are you using 8.04?
<bobbob1016> 8.04.1
<bobbob1016> whichever is the newest
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> the 8.10 alpha's have some issues with installing the restricted drivers during install
<bobbob1016> I did envy...
<bobbob1016> restricted drivers didn't show any hardware
<bobbob1016> tgm4883_laptop, is there any way to migrate my existing settings from my old mythbuntu to here, or no?
<tgm4883_laptop> you could transfer the db, have you checked the manual?
<bobbob1016> tgm4883_laptop, No, I didn't think it'd be possible, I'll check the manual.  Also, on 64bit, have you noticed any filetypes you can't play?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> why would I?
<tgm4883_laptop> are there some?
<bobbob1016> Mplayer gave me some sort of warning about that, but I wasn't sure.
<balz> Whenever I go to access my videos under mythweb, I get the following error message:  could not create a symlink to /media/500gb/video, the local MythVideo directory for this hostname (server).Please create a symlink to your MythVideo directory at data/video in order to use the video portions of MythWeb.
<balz> !symlink
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about symlink
<balz> is anybody here?
<balz> sorry my connection just borked out
<balz> i thought i saw someone messaged me
<pteague> i'm trying to figure out what some of the symbols means under the "watch recordings" ... there's the clock (?), the flag (guessing flagged for deletion), 2 speakers facing away from each other with a red & blue dot under it (??), & cc (closed caption)...  what's the speaker thingys?
<gankthoven> anyone here have an hvr-2250
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, if you hit the M key (the green home button on USBMCE2 remote) you can select help and it will show you the icons
<pteague> i'm guessing that's the 'windows' button on mine
<tgm4883_laptop> probably
<tgm4883_laptop> it's the windows one on mine too
<pteague> it's a big green button
<tgm4883_laptop> but irw shows it as "Home"
<pteague> frustrating thing is my page up/page down button on the remote doesn't page up/page down...  3 & 9 do... ^^
<tgm4883_laptop> yea there is a reason for that, I don't remember it off hand though
<tgm4883_laptop> you can fix it if you like
<tgm4883_laptop> it's an easy fix
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it's because some MCEUSB2 remotes don't have this button
<pteague> i noticed on 1 of the other screens i think it was 1 & 7 changes the day or something...
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to edit your .mythtv/lircrc file and change the chanup/chandown buttons to correspond to the pageup/pagedown buttons
<tgm4883_laptop> if your remote actually has pageup/pagedown buttons, that could be different
<Administrator> I get choppy audio when playing some 720p mkv files with AC3 audio, any suggestions?
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, ping
<pteague> how big of a difference is there between 720p (768) & 1080p on a 32" ?
<gomike> i cant tell the difference
<tgm4883_laptop> about 360p
<hads> On a 32" not a lot
<pteague> trying to figure out if i want a 32" or 37"...
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, you want a 37"
<tgm4883_laptop> I've had both side by side at home
<tgm4883_laptop> 37 is much nicer/larger
<hads> 'tis quite a difference.
<tgm4883_laptop> although I suppose it's how far you are away from it
<tgm4883_laptop> but 12 feet away, the 37 kills the 32
<pteague> just hope i can fit it in my car...
<hads> At least with an LCD you can jam them in lying down.
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, IIRC, you can just squeeze a 37" vizio in the box into the back of a toyota camry
<pteague> i've got a '97 honda civic
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> doubt it then
<tgm4883_laptop> the camry is more like the accord
<tgm4883_laptop> bigger back seat
<hads> Suprising what you can fit in a hatch
<pteague> my current tv is an '80s 26" cube
<pteague> if it wasn't cube i could probably fit it in
<Wicked> hello all. i just got a comcast settop box(scientific atlanta) and im trying to set up the blaster. in the mythbuntu-control-center i checked enable irc transmitter and selected the pvr-150 scientific atlant option. but when i hit apply..it just hung..and in dmesg i see this: http://pastebin.com/m33e933e ...and i dont see my ir blaster blink at all.
<Wicked> ive used mythtv before and have it working fine with the cable plugged directly into my pvr-150...ive just never used myth with a settop box.
<Wicked> is there a way to test if my irblaster is working?
<tyler_> can someone help me setup my myth tv im using hardy
<tyler_> i get an error that says cannon connect to the database
<tyler_> can I at least listen to elevator phone wait music while i wait
<tyler_> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tyler_> I'm still seeking help
<matsk> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<ernstp> anyone know if there is something like IgnoreEDID for fglrx?
<ernstp> my tv supports 1080i but doesn't report that on EDID...
<ernstp> a PS3 didn't have any problems setting up 1080i
<jphillip> HDHR for 138.99 with newegg promo code today
<wjs_ltop> What's the promo code?
<frink_> yermum
<jphillip> wjs_ltop EMCAKBGBJ
<jphillip> you more than likely need to subscribe for the email promos though
<wjs_ltop> Thanks, got it :-)
<jphillip> np
<ord_> hello
<ord_> can anyone tell me how to automatically synchronize my videos so it will show after i downloaded them to the folder?
<gomike> thats the million $ question
<ord_> really? i don't have million$
<gomike> I asked the same question a few weeks ago and didnt understand the answer
<ord_> :)
<ord_> the thing is I have to go to preferences everytime I want to see the new files in the folder
<gomike> so i just go to video manager it manually resync when i need to
<ord_> I'm sure it can be automated (atleast every once in 2 hours or so0
<gomike> yes it can, there is some beta thing i think but dont remember what it is called
<ord_> some plugin?
<gomike> ive told you all i know :-D
<ord_> ok thank you
<ord_> someone else?
<gomike> but I will be watching for a smarter answer from someone else
<gomike> really seems like it would be built in by now, not sure why they havent done that
<ord_> yeah
<jphillip> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/291872?search_string=imdb%20bulk%20update;#291872
<jphillip> may be able to help
<ord_> wierd
<ord_> cheking it out
<ord_> thank you
<superm1> jphillip, is the promo code only for HDHR?
<ord_> this doen't seem to help me
<ord_> any other ideas?
<jphillip> superm1 as opposed to?
<superm1> anything on newegg for XYZ dollars off?
<jphillip> superm1 just the HDHR, you should sign up for their emails they send a few out a week with different codes in them
<jphillip> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Sep-0-2008/Promo091608in/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091608&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091608-_-email-_-E0-_-HAP
<superm1> yeah i never buy stuff from those things though, i'm on tiger directs
<jphillip> thats the current offers
<superm1> and it just feels like spamy all the time
<jphillip> new eggs is much better
<jphillip> I get tiger's and buy's and compusa's as well, just filter them all to interweb deals and poke at them when I feel like it
<superm1> ooh the prospect of moar filters
<jphillip> heh
<jphillip> you need additional accounts or something
<jphillip> I'm surprised they don't have a filter cap
<superm1> well i've got a complex system that has more filters in t-bird too
<superm1> i think i'm pretty much locked into this account and t-bird for life now
<superm1> unless i want to spend a week of evenings redoing it all
<jphillip> btw new house on tonight everyone
<javatexan> okay stupid question...I know I used to know this...is there a way to start a main loop type program without logging into the box.  I think they call this "running as system" in windows, but I can't remember if you can do this in linux.  I also seem to remember setting up a tty in the background, auto login and run program.  Then I run into problem that I dont want this program to run everytime root logs in, just once for the syste
<javatexan> s/root/someone
<laga_> init script?
<laga_> cron?
<javatexan> ah...yes...thanks
<javatexan> LOL...i googled and googled..but without the right terms...nothing...:)
<stevieman> Does anyone know how to set the channel on the PVR-150? I am trying to use a sat stb with my 150 (via coax)but all I am getting is static when I try a mplayer /dev/video0.
<jphillip> stevieman you need to irblast for that
<stevieman> jphillip: I need the 150s tuner channel to be set the channel 3. I am getting the same type of static when you hook a VCR up to the tv and set the channel to anything but 3.
<stevieman> I haven't even got to the point of trying to control the Sat. STB yet. Just trying to get video from the STB to the 150.
<jphillip> stevieman in mythtv-setup you can tell it which channel to tune to
<janneg> superm1|away: if you have some time could you join #lirc, jarod and me are corodinating the lirc submission there and have some questions
<stevieman> jphillip: Yah I tried that but all I get is a blank screen.
<tgm4883_laptop> stevieman, is your stb set to channel 4?
<tgm4883_laptop> or even better, if you are using an stb, why don't you use composite or svideo
<stevieman> tgm4883: No it's locked to channel 3, because my 150 only has coax in, ummmm maybe it has svideo, oh now you've got me thinking
<stevieman> I'll give the svideo connections a try tonight, any special setup I need to do or should it just detect the svideo signal.
<tgm4883_laptop> stevieman, you will need to go into mythtv-setup and tell it to use the svideo input
<stevieman> tgm4883_laptop: Good to know, I'll have to hunt for that, it's so hard t-shooting when you are not on the system.
<barlrol> hi I just fresh installed 8.04 and installed myth tv and I'm having problems connecting to my database.  Everything is Standard as far as my database settings.  Mythtv password mythconverg ect...
<Wicked> hello all. i just got a comcast settop box(scientific atlanta) and im trying to set up the blaster. in the mythbuntu-control-center i checked enable irc transmitter and selected the pvr-150 scientific atlant option. but when i hit apply..it just hung..and in dmesg i see this: http://pastebin.com/m33e933e ...and i dont see my ir blaster blink at all.
<Wicked> i cannot get the blaster to work.....
<jphillip> it might help to stick around for a response :)
<Anusien> I think Wicked assumed they just weren't getting a response
<Anusien> I'll be messing around with a similar type of box (same manufacturer) so I kinda wanted to hear a response; but I haven't tried to set mine up yet
<jphillip> I'd say to try out firewire
<jphillip> best case you can capture the video via firewire, worst case you can tune channels via firewire then capture some other way
<jphillip> Wicked that applies to you as well ^
<Wicked> well right now...i just set mythtv to channel 3..then use the remote that came with the cablebox to change channels..but i have no idea how mythtv is gonna act when it trys to record a tv show for me
<jphillip> firewire in itself is a headache and a half, but it may be a valid solution depending on how bad comcast is in your area
<Wicked> no matter what i do.....i cant get the blaster to work....ive followed a few guides and they all dont work
<Wicked> im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy
<Wicked> and i dled the firmware and placed it in /lib/firmware....i then rebooted...but i see this in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/mf6f005
<Anusien> jphillip: You mean firewire as in IEEE1394?
<jphillip> yep
<jphillip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<Anusien> I kinda want to ask TWC for the hidef card they're legally obligated to provide
<Anusien> jphillip: neat, thanks
<Anusien> but my remote works through my tuner card, so who knows
<jphillip> by law that have to provide you with firewire and access to the OTA channels
<jphillip> which most places seem to do
<jphillip> sometimes you get lucky and they aren't encrypting others, for instant I can get most of my HD channels
<jphillip> also for those of you who may have missed it newegg has the HDHR on sale for $138something today if you sign up for their email newsletter
<Anusien> There's a port on the back labelled "IR" weird
<Wicked> bah brb.
<Anusien> jphillip: this reuqires firewire on the mythbox too, no?
<Anusien> jphillip: So the pro is that you don't need IR blaster, and the con is that it's flaky and you won't get encrypted streams?
<barlrol> can anyone help me
<Anusien> maybe
<barlrol> :)
<barlrol> ok well i installed mythtv with all the default settings and stuff and i cant connect to the database
<barlrol> no root password for mysql database name mythconverg username mythtv and password
<barlrol> ive been reading the forums all night/morning
<barlrol> tried commenting out some shit in mysql conf file
<jphillip> Anusien pretty much
<jphillip> another pro is you can get actual HD out of it
<jphillip> channel tuning is very safe with it, just getting the stream is the problem
<barlrol> localhost is the same thing as loopback right 127.0.0.1?
<jphillip> yes
<barlrol> I dont understand why im having so many problems here with mysql server
<jphillip> barlrol you are positive you didn't set a root password for mysql?
<barlrol> positive...but is there a way i can prove it to you
<jphillip> do this mysql -uroot mythconverg
<barlrol> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<barlrol> tyler@Intel:~$
<jphillip> does it log you in?
<jphillip> seems it has a password
<barlrol> ok well what happened is I installed it once with a password then i read a guide that said you want to leave the password blank
<barlrol> so i uninstalled it with package manager and chose complete removal...2nd time i installed it i left it blank
<jphillip> barlrol not necessary, if you leave it blank then you answer blank when it asks you later
<jphillip> well do you remember what the password was?
<jphillip> do mysql -uroot -p mythconverg
<jphillip> and type that password in
<barlrol> where does the password go in that command?
<jphillip> it will ask then
<barlrol> k
<jphillip> or you can type it right after the p, your choice
<barlrol> thanks for the help so far btw
<barlrol> tyler@Intel:~$ mysql -uroot -p mythconverg
<barlrol> Enter password:
<barlrol> ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'mythconverg'
<barlrol> oops
<Anusien> jphillip: Unless you have an HD card, that is
<barlrol> wait why am i getting that error
<jphillip> ok good barlrol
<barlrol> good?
<jphillip> do sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<jphillip> and type in the root password when it asks you
<jphillip> it should make your db then
<Wicked> well i seem to be suffering from this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/222359
<barlrol> on what host does the mysql server reside.....localhost right?
<Wicked> and i have no idea what i can about it :(
<jphillip> barlrol yep
<barlrol> This information will be used to create a database and user for MythTV.  │
<barlrol>   │                                                                          │
<barlrol>   │ Unless you have explicitly changed this on the MySQL server, and         │
<barlrol>   │ understand MySQL's privilege system, use the default of 'root'.          │
<barlrol>   │                                                                          │
<barlrol>   │ What is the name of the MySQL administrator account:???
<barlrol> sorry spam
<barlrol> jphillip...im doing this step by step with you cause ive done this before and when it doesnt work i want you to know exactly what i did
<barlrol> did we conclude that I did have a mysql root password or didnt?
<barlrol> cause after i typed that one thing earlier i got that database not created error or whatever
<jphillip> you do
<jphillip> if it let you login with the password then it exists
<jphillip> just the mythconverg db doesn't exist
<jphillip> this should create it
<barlrol> what do i type in this box....what is the name of the mysql admin account?
<barlrol> root?
<barlrol>  Unless you have explicitly changed this on the MySQL server, and understand MySQL's privilege system, use the default of 'root'.
<jphillip> yes root
<jphillip> and then the password when it asks you
<barlrol> ok done
<barlrol> tyler@Intel:~$ mysql -uroot mythconverg should i do this again?
<jphillip> now try to mysql -uroot -p mythconverg again
<barlrol> to test it
<jphillip> yep
<jphillip> don't forget the -p
<barlrol> ok should i try running the frontend setup again
<jphillip> did that work?
<jphillip> the mysql command?
<jphillip> you should then be able to do: show tables;
<barlrol> woot worked dude! thanks
<jphillip> and it should show a bunch of tables
<jphillip> np
<barlrol> i have no idea if my tv tuner card is reconized...whats my next step
<barlrol> i have a pinnacle HD usb card
<jphillip> that might be rough
<jphillip> its a stick right and is it the pro?
<barlrol> its a stick yes
<jphillip> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Special:Search?search=pinnacle&go=Go
<jphillip> you can try following those
<jphillip> sadly I don't have one so I can't help you much with that
<barlrol> ok ill give it a shot
<jphillip> other than that google might be your friend
<jphillip> !mailinglist | barlrol
<Zinn> barlrol: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-mythtv
<barlrol> np ill check back later if i have any other questions...googles everyones friend
<jphillip> !forum | barlrol
<Zinn> barlrol: The Mythbuntu forum is located at: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<jphillip> or those
<barlrol> Pinnacle PCTV HD Pro Stick HD TV Tuner is what i have fyi
<Wicked> i seem to be suffering from this bug and have no idea what i can do to make my pvr-150 ir blaster work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/222359
<Wicked> id really really like to get this to work.
<barlrol> tyler@Intel:~$ mythtv-setup utility
<barlrol>  * Stopping MythTV server: mythbackend                                   [ OK ]
<barlrol>  * Restarting MythTV server: mythbackend                                        No /usr/bin/mythbackend found running; none killed.
<barlrol> how do i get to the setup utility
<Wicked> so i cant get my ir blaster to work...and i have shows scheduled to record later on.....how is mythtv gonna handle this? will it switch channels on the tuner card from channel 3 to the channel of what show want to record?. will it just record static and snow?. Id like to figure this all out
<jphillip> barlrol mythtv-setup?
<jphillip> just type that
<jphillip> or are you referring to MCC (mythbuntu-control-centre)
<barlrol> nm jpphillip i got it stupid question sorry...i think i got mythtv to reconize my card now
<fbnts> Hi all, what is the VNC server used in mythbuntu and is there a way to install/configure it from the shell?
<Anusien> You can use whatever vnc server you want, and yes there is
<superm1> x11vnc is the one used by default
<Anusien> <3 x11vnc
<fbnts> ah ok - its just the backend server has no monitor and I don't think i setup the VNC setting in the config
<fbnts> I tried to run x11vnc -display :0 but it can't find the X Display
<Anusien> x11vnc lets a user connect and see the current session in use.  So if there isn't one, x11vnc won't work for you
<fbnts> ah, i'll check the X11 log to see why its not started
<Anusien> if you haven't logged in, for example, I don't know that x11vnc will work
<superm1> there are other vnc servers that will run as independent X displays that would be more interesting to you
<superm1> vnc4server is an example
<fbnts> ah, the log shows: AUDIT: Tue Sep 16 22:28:58 2008: 5981 X: client 4 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<Anusien> it might also be that a vnc session is in use
<Anusien> Which is a horrible way of saying that if you're trying to run it on a certian display, and there's already a server sitting on that display, things will go badly for yuo
<fbnts> ps -aux | grep x11vnc shows no entries so its not currently running
<superm1> fbnts, you can always X forward MCC to enable it for you
<fbnts> can I configure the autologin from the shell - If I recall the backend doesn't auto log in so that'll probably be stopping x11vnc
<superm1> you'll have to hand modify /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf then
<superm1> to do that
<fbnts> Wahoo that worked!
<Anusien> is there a reason you want to autologin and x11vnc instead of just running a vnc server that starts a new X session?
<fbnts> well x11vnc is already installed and configured so i guess its cleaner than having to uninstall x11vnc
<fbnts> its only rarely I have to log into the back end graphically - just my tuner card has screwed up again so need to get to the graphical backend
<Anusien> for firewire from a Scientific Atlanta box, I juts need some sort of male-male firewire cable that fits both holes, right?
<Anusien> there's no special cable needed ,right?
<centrex> regarding setting up satellite and mythv, is there any way to have mythtv change the channels on a dish receiver?  Would it use some type of infrared to do it?
<TazgodX> ok, time to play with my AT&T box hardcore for the next hour
<Anusien> centrex: I know in cable-land, they call them IR Blasters
<centrex> Anusien, yeah someone informed me of that, and I found a great tutorial on how to make one.  Thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-17
<hads> centrex: The MS MCE remote is popular and comes with a blaster that works out of the box.
<hads> Although it looks like they may be discontinued now.
<centrex> hads, I'll check that out, thanks.
<hads> np
<gomike> I am having trouble getting a 720p and 1080p mkv files when using the internal player, the video is fine but the audio cuts in and out, any suggestions?
<Wicked> i seem to be suffering from this bug and have no idea what i can do to make my pvr-150 ir blaster work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/222359
<Wicked> would compiling lirc from source fix this?. and would it break other things?
<tgm4883_laptop> if anyone can help make some sense of this  it would be greatly appreciated  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1706407f
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, it appears that you have some mis defined vars in a function or you are improperly calling them from your included ones
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, be back in a sec though...just installed VB
<bert_> Does anyone know where I can get a sample irblaster file so I can make one for my STB?
<kwilliam> Hi, I've got a Mythbuntu Frontend+Backend machine, and I'm trying to connect to it with a frontend on my laptop. I get sound but no video??
<kwilliam> Any idea why/how that would happen? Too slow a connection?
<hads> Check the logs
<kwilliam_> brb, going to try a quick experiment in switching DEs.
<kwilliam> Ah, well, I've figured out the problem. MythTV's frontend doesn't like window managers very much.
<kwilliam> No video with KDE4's window manager (probably conflicts with the OpenGL effects)
<kwilliam> and choppy video in KDE3 with compositing
<kwilliam> works fine as it's own log in
<kwilliam> (several entries were added to kdm, including OpenBox and a MythTV one)
<tgm4883_laptop> kwilliam, works fine here on Kubuntu 8.10
<kwilliam> tgm4883_laptop: Are you running KDE4?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<kwilliam> tgm4883_laptop:  What video card?
<tgm4883_laptop> intel 965 I believe
<kwilliam> D@#$ #@$ &*.  I'm never going to live down buying an Nvidia card for my laptop instead of sticking with Intel.
<kwilliam> Lol
<hads> Yeah, works here fine here with nvidia
<kwilliam> Huh... can either of you guys share a copy of your xorg.conf? Maybe mine is missing some options.
<hads> Of course I'd rather have an Intel chipset but I need dual DVI for this desktop.
<hads> There's nothing special about my xorg.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> nothing special in mine either, it's stock 8.10
<kwilliam> Well, I've "upgraded" since Edgy here, so maybe stock is what I need. :-)
<kwilliam> hads: since you've got nvidia, yours might be more helpful. paste bin, maybe?
<hads> This desktop is upgraded from about dapper or something :)
<kwilliam> well, you must have edited xorg.conf then, right?
<hads> That's the (not) interesting part of my xorg.conf; http://paste.pocoo.org/show/85489/
<tgm4883_laptop> stock  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d68197e52
<kwilliam> thnks, I'll take a look........
<hads> Probably loads of cruft in there from days gone.
<kwilliam> tgm4883_laptop: Lol, I noticed when I installed mythbuntu that the new xorg.conf files don't tell you anything do they? All configured automagically by hotplugging or something?
<tgm4883_laptop> kwilliam, this is the new way of doing it, I believe because of bulletproof x
<kwilliam> tgm4883_laptop: well, how does a user figure out what his X settings are then?
<kwilliam> hads: I notice I have AddARGBGLXVisuals in a different section
<kwilliam> Here's my xorg http://pastebin.com/md9154c
<kwilliam> well, at least it works in it's own log in. I'll save getting the frontend working nicely an app in the KDE4 environment for another day.
<kwilliam> hads: wait, are you running KDE4 or just tgm4883?
<hads> I'm running Gnome at the moment. I have run both KDE3 and KDE4 though.
<kwilliam> does the frontend work in KDE4?
<kwilliam> Mine runs, but has black video
<kwilliam> Well, thanks hads and tgm4883_laptop; you've narrowed the problem down considerably.  Now I know the problem is X or DE related, and not a prob with my Myth configuration.
<hads> Yes, it works fine in any desktop env.
<kwilliam> Huh, I'll have to google around and see if anyone else has experienced my problem and twiddle with X settings. Another day though, I've got to get some sleep. Thanks again guys! hads, you've given me hope!
<foxbuntu> hads, my applogies then, I ended up at the wrong FAQ
<hads> foxbuntu: No problem
<rockhound> hi everyone ... is there a solution for the audio buffer underrun issues? I am suffering severly via SPDIF ...
<stevieman> Does anyone know what I need to do to create a irblaster file to control my STB? I have the remote hex codes but I don't know where to even begin to look for a sample file I can change.
<rockhound> google for mythbuntu lirc
<rockhound> lirc is a remote daemon ...
<stevieman> So mythbuntu uses Lirc... Good to know
<rockhound> jepp
<rockhound> work well here
<stevieman> cool, I wasn't sure as I didn't see any reference to Lirc in the mythbuntu menus (that I can remember)
<rockhound> it works by creating a lircrc in the .mythtv directory of the user running the frontend ... check the official mythtv docs, it details it a bit ...
<rockhound> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/LIRC
<stevieman> So I should be able to grab a file from my machine a mod it with the hex codes correct?
<stevieman> I was very excited last night when I finally got video in myth from my STB. It was cool to see such old hardware functioning fine as a PVR.
<rockhound> hehe
<rockhound> yes that is basically the way to run
<jphillip> stevieman till you want to do HD and then said hardware becomes the best in your house :)
<stevieman> he he
<rockhound> lol
<stevieman> I've been looking at a number of STB config files for Lirc and I am noticing that all of them I've seen say they have been automatically generated by lirc.
<stevieman> Is there a way to have lirc read my STB remote and create a config file I can then select in mythbunutu control center?
<jphillip> stevieman a config to read in or blast out?
<stevieman> to blast out. the read portion of lirc is working great with my hauppauge remote, except for stopping a recording...
<stevieman> I was hoping that I could run lirc with some command, point my stb remote at the sensor, start pressing buttons, tell lirc what each button is and generate a config file.
<stevieman> then select that file and have myth blast the codes when I need to change channel, power on/off the unit
<rockhound> stevieman: irrecord IIRC
<rockhound> hold
<rockhound> jupp thats corect
<jphillip> irreord will capture IR inputs, I'm unsure if it is usable for blasting
<rockhound> oh read his request wrong
<MythbuntuGuest10> anyone got sasc to compile under kernel 2.6.27?
<stevieman> uggg sasc, gave up on that moons ago
<MythbuntuGuest10> what are you using instead?
<stevieman> I'm using a STB going into a pvr-150
<stevieman> It's been a hassle to setup but having to recompile sasc every few weeks was becoming a nightmare
<MythbuntuGuest10> ok, you dont know of another softcam that works with mythtv and 2.6.27?
<jphillip> !sasc-ng
<Zinn> sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<Zinn> jphillip: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<stevieman> Not really, when I was doing that sasc was the only game in town. I gave up and sold my DVB-S card
<stevieman> jphillip: So irrecord won't create a blaster config file?
<jphillip> stevieman I'm not entirely sure, I know it will create your lirc configs for READING in a remote
<jphillip> I have never blasted before
<stevieman> cool, well I'll give it a try
<stevieman> Is there a way to stop a manual recording?
<stevieman> I pressed the record button this morning and thought I had stopped it by pressing the stop button the remote when I left for work. I happened to check mythweb and it's been recording all day long
<stevieman> I cancelled the 'scheduel' in mythweb and the recording is still going but says it will stop at 17:30
<chrisbrl88> im lost
<chrisbrl88> I keep getting a "cannot login to database?" error
<chrisbrl88> anyone here?
<kees> superm1|away: what does this mean in virtualbox-ose changelog?  "Set VirtualBox binaries to suid root per new hardening requirements in this release."
<chrisbrl88> kees: I don't think there's anyone in here...
<kees> chrisbrl88: yeah, I figure he'll see it when he's back.  :)
<chrisbrl88> I can't figure out what's going on with mine and its driving me insans
<chrisbrl88> insane*
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-18
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal,ping
<Wicked> well i got my pvr-150 ir blaster to work when i use the cli...but now i cant figure out how to make it work my remote. any ideas on how i can do this?
<Mersault> I've got a black Antec Fusion case with an iMON LCD display. Has anyone had success getting this to work with 8.10 Alpha 4?
<foxbuntu> Mersault, yes.
<Mersault> actually, I just rebooted and it works
<Mersault> I'm not sure what I did
<foxbuntu> Mersault, same thing happened with mine too
<Mersault> heh
<foxbuntu> Mersault, I need to reload it sometime and document it better
<foxbuntu> its one of my test machines
<Mersault> well, it's just reading out LCDproc server, now how do I  get mythtv to load info into it?
<Mersault> is there any way to get it to stop displaying LCDProc Server when idle? I found the settings in mythtv, and it showed the time for a minute
<Mersault> but now we're back to default display
<toto> hi all, today my mythtv doesn't render my tv sound. I believe it is caused by a recent package update of mythtv, does anyone know about it ? the log is :
<toto> 2008-09-17 23:43:03.715 Opening audio device 'default'. ch 6(2) sr 48000
<toto> 2008-09-17 23:43:03.715 Opening ALSA audio device 'default'.
<toto> 2008-09-17 23:43:03.757 Mixer unable to find control Master 1
<toto> 2008-09-17 23:43:03.757 Mixer unable to find control Master 2
<toto> 2008-09-17 23:43:03.757 Mixer unable to find control Master 3
<toto> 2008-09-17 23:43:03.757 Mixer unable to find control Master 4
<toto> 2008-09-17 23:43:03.757 Mixer unable to find control Master 5
<toto> 2008-09-17 23:43:03.757 mixer unable to find control Master 1
<Ekodude> So, i'm using a Hauppauge HVR-950Q. As far as i know, everything is working driverwise and whatnot. I can scan for channels, but only for ATSC channels. All i have is basic NTSC cable, and can't figure out how to scan for channels so i can fill my mythdatabase with all the good stuff from schedulesdirect.org. can anyone help on scanning normal channels? "Fetch channels from listings source" doesn't do anything. at all.
<marcus_> hello everyone
<marcus_> i was wondering if anyone could answer a few question for me...?
<marcus_> i am trying to force mythfilldatabase to use the output file 'xmltv.xml'  from zap2xml.pl using this command format:
<marcus_>  mythfilldatabase --file 1 -1 xmltv.xml
<marcus_> all i keep getting is the error:
<marcus_> illegal option: 'xmltv.xml' (use --help)
<chrisbrl88> I keep getting a "cannot login to database?" error when I try to run the configuration... can anyone help?
<marcus_> hi chrisbrl88, i had the same problem, turns out i hadn't configured my tuner card and video input
<marcus_> did you setup any channels yet before running the fill database?
<chrisbrl88> I can't even get far enough to set up channels
<chrisbrl88> this is happening during the initial configuration
<marcus_> oh, sorry, i am new to ubuntu myself, sounds like something for a more experienced user
<chrisbrl88> there don't seem to be any awake and in the room at the moment haha
<marcus_> eheheh, it appears we are the only 2 who aren't snoring
<chrisbrl88> this has been driving me insane for 2 days and there's never anyone in here :-(
<marcus_> did you redownload your iso again?
<marcus_> i had a problem with my first burn, it kept crashing during install
<marcus_> i burned it again at the lowest speed setting i could do, and it did the trick for me
<chrisbrl88> im adding mythtv to an existing ubuntu desktop
<marcus_> sounds like a lot of fun ahead
<chrisbrl88> well, it normally shouldn't be an issue
<chrisbrl88> it basically converts the system to mythbuntu
<chrisbrl88> but since I don't know anything about mysql, I don't know how to correct the issue
<marcus_> i am a window-guru, ubuntu is new to me
<chrisbrl88> haha im better with windows
<chrisbrl88> as much as I hate vista
<marcus_> getting back into shell command brings back fond memories of dos
<marcus_> v1.1 to 6.2
<marcus_> you are so right about vista, a real pita
<toorima> chrisbrl88: did you follow any guide to add mythtv to ubuntu?
<toorima> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu ?
<chrisbrl88> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<toorima> you installing on gutsy or hardy?
<chrisbrl88> whichever 8.04 is
<toorima> 8.04 is hardy so guessing that is why its not working for ya
<toorima> try the link I posted
<toorima> your trying 7.10 install on 8.04
<chrisbrl88> I see...
<chrisbrl88> there doesn't seem to be a guide for 8.04 yet
<chrisbrl88> this isn't doing much to help my migraine... lol
<toorima> yeah wierd there isn't anything on the wiki, i think there used to be a link to mythbuntu
<chrisbrl88> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<chrisbrl88> seems to be an installation guide for hardy
<marcus_> toorima, do you have a minute to check this guide (http://vanvalkinburgh.org/blog/644) to setting up a data guide from zap2it?
<chrisbrl88> any idea how to clear the mysql root password?
<toorima> chrisbrl88: that guide looks ok
<toorima> try mysqladmin -u root -p oldpass blank
<toorima> never tried clearing it, just changing
<chrisbrl88> access denied
<chrisbrl88> this is getting bothersome
<chrisbrl88> if I just downloaded and installed mythbuntu, could I configure it to act as a desktop?
<chrisbrl88> it can be mythtv first and a desktop second instead of the other way around
<toorima> u sure you set a password? can you find it in /etc/mysql or something like that?
<toorima> yeah u can add gnome or kde desktop to mythbuntu
<chrisbrl88> that's the thing... im not sure if I set one or not
<toorima> do cat /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<toorima> it should hold your password
<chrisbrl88> it shows the particular database password
<chrisbrl88> not the mysql user password
<chrisbrl88> I wish I knew how to use mysql haha
<toorima> marcus_: u dont want to use schedules direct?
<marcus_> not for now, i am testing mythbuntu
<marcus_> i'm not sure if i will be using it or moving to a satellite service soon
<marcus_> schedules direct that is
<toorima> isn't free for 2 weeks or something?
<chrisbrl88> GAH - my log has grown to half a gig
<marcus_> that is a good question, i haven't registered with the service yet
<marcus_> but since i have an account with zap2it i wanted to try making it work using the zap2xml perl script i found
<toorima> chrisbrl88: what happens if u do mysql -u root
<toorima> mythbuntu dont set a mysql root password so mysql will give access without password
<chrisbrl88> access denied for user root@localhost
<chrisbrl88> and now there's a bigger problem! I don't know which episode of law and order: CI to watch! its on 2 channels!
<chrisbrl88> if I could get mythtv working, my problems would be solved!
<toorima> you could try this, i have never tried it myself tho http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<toorima> marcus_: ok where in the guide do you have problem?
<marcus_> the first mythfilldatabase commande was where i hit a brick wall
<marcus_> but it was because of the -1 in the line that it kept bugging out
<marcus_> i think
<marcus_> i am learning fast by bashing my head straight onto mythbuntu, and i am still getting my bearings using a ubuntu system
<marcus_> i guess reading the mythfilldatabase --help queued me onto my problem of the -1
<toorima> hmm yeah it seems it should only take one number there
<marcus_> aside from that, i am puzzled by crontab command
<toorima> what about crontab?
<marcus_> when i do crontab -e, and exit from the editor, where can i find a list of all the task i have scheduled?
<marcus_> and which are currently running
<chrisbrl88> whoa... when I rebooted the splash changed to mythbuntu
<toorima> marcus_: try sudo crontab -l
<toorima> chrisbrl88: did you clear the mysql password?
<chrisbrl88> it won't let me
<chrisbrl88> I think im gonna try downloading the mythbuntu iso and add gnome to it after the fact
<chrisbrl88> im gonna have to remember what boot parameters I used to get into the system setup again though... ugh
<chrisbrl88> I really should take notes
<toorima> yeah i tell myself the same thing but i never do hehe
<marcus_> thank-you toorima, that showed me the list of planned task
<toorima> np
<chrisbrl88> before I take notes I should probably clean my desk, too haha
<chrisbrl88> its become more of a shelf since I got my laptop and stopped using the desktop
<chrisbrl88> ILL BE ABLE TO PLAY ZELDA AND WATCH TV AT THE SAME TIME ONCE THIS WORKS!!!!
<marcus_> is there a good book you'd recommand, or wiki i should read to get a good cross-reference to the good old days of Dos
<chrisbrl88> marcus_: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<chrisbrl88> good starting point
<marcus_> mainly, file organisation tree structure, authorisation level and so forth
<chrisbrl88> oo! I have something you'll like for the file tree structure
<marcus_> i am in your debts guys, i never dreamt to learn so much tonight
<chrisbrl88> im sending you a file
<chrisbrl88> its a pretty basic diagram, but it helps me remember what does what
<marcus_> thanks chrisbrl88
<marcus_> it'll help me understand this monster of a system, it's seems so powerfull(linux) compared to windows
<marcus_> can't for the life of me think why i never made the jump to any linux system
<marcus_> say, does anyone know if the small games from www.gamehouse.com can work on ubuntu?
<toorima> could maybe run in wine
<toorima> depends if its a .exe or
<toorima> shockwave games will not work
<marcus_> they are .exe file, with a a few .dll in a directory
<marcus_> windows is looking less and less interesting the more i read and understand everything you've sent me guys, thanks a bunch!
<marcus_> i have one last question on mythbuntu 8.04, about transcoding and comercial detection
<toorima> could work with wine, check here http://appdb.winehq.org/
<marcus_> i've added this page for my next reading
<marcus_> i did a few test today, but all of them returned an errored code in the frontend, is there a way for me to find out what is the error?
<toorima> transcoding used to be problems with, not sure how it is now, dont used it, commercial detection works fine tho, once a while it will detect wrong but
<marcus_> ah, ok
<marcus_> is there a way to find out what the error was about?
<toorima> u mean commercial detection?
<marcus_> yes, in the information screen(frontend) it said the task was errored
<marcus_> that is where the error message appeared about commercial detection task
<toorima> should be in /var/log/mythtv/
<toorima> you should have some logfiles there u can read
<marcus_> alright, i'm going there right away, curious to find out what it was all about
<marcus_> say, whenever i try to open a file, it always ask me what program i want to use to open it
<marcus_> what should i install to have similar fonction to wordpad from windows, or better?
<chrisbrl88> marcus_: wordpad or MS word/office?
<marcus_> just a quick file reader, so wordpad would be best, i do not need the higher function of word/office(which i've heard called openoffice in linux)
<toorima> vi, nano, gedit, openoffice
<chrisbrl88> gedit
<toorima> first 2 are command line text editors, gedit is notepad/wordpad but better
<chrisbrl88> ubuntu installs with most everything you'll need
<marcus_> no wonder i couldn't read anything from files, gedit wasn't installed
<toorima> it wasn't? comes default with most linux distros
<chrisbrl88> whoo! mythbuntu iso is downloaded and burning
<marcus_> the only software installed i could choose was firefox
<chrisbrl88> that's... really unusual
<marcus_> so it should have been installed with the mythbuntu image i used.. right?
<chrisbrl88> ill let you know shortly when I start installing it lol
<toorima> it should have come with it yeah
<toorima> probably it lost the settings, what files are opened with
<marcus_> probably
<marcus_> maybe it's because i didn't check in the setup option a different desktop?
<marcus_> i know i saw that option in the setups somewhere
<marcus_> well, time's up for me, now i will attack my pillow
<marcus_> thank-you chrisbrl88 , toorima
<marcus_> your help is very much welcomed
<adac> The satandard layout for mythbuntu...how is this called? can i install this "theme" also in ubuntu?
<adac> *standard
<chrisbrl88> hey I installed the ubuntu desktop overtop mythbuntu... how do I get into gnome now?
<adac> I thibnk mythbuntu is dead chrisbrl88...noone answers here ;)
<superm1> kees, from what i understand, the binaries only run suid now, when the package was built without them that way - it wouldn't run, and would spit out an error saying that they need an effective id of root
<superm1> let me find the upstream changelog entry talking about it
<superm1> kees, well i'm having a hard time finding the changelog entry that brought it up - if you look in configure however, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48055/
<superm1> so upstream had wanted it done that way
<superm1> kees, but if you have other suggestions on what to do about it or how to handle it more gracefully, i'd like to hear
<chrisbrl88> hey is anyone awake?
<jphillip> perhaps
<jphillip> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<chrisbrl88> whoo!
<chrisbrl88> ah ic ok
<chrisbrl88> well... I've got mythbuntu working
<chrisbrl88> but when I go to scan for channels, it says I have no signal on any of them
<chrisbrl88> its  bt848 chip
<chrisbrl88> I've checked the cable connection to the wall and it works perfectly
<chrisbrl88> im wondering if there's some setting im missing somewhere
<chrisbrl88> capture device is /dev/video0
<chrisbrl88> im going crazy trying to figure this out
<jphillip> chrisbrl88 I'd search around for some info on the card, and try to tune it to a channel outside of mythtv first if thats the case
<chrisbrl88> what program would you suggest trying for that?
<chrisbrl88> it worked 2 days ago when I had windows xp on this system
<jphillip> chrisbrl88 let me see if I can find info for how I've done it with my pvr-xxx card
<chrisbrl88> ok
<chrisbrl88> same in tvtime
<chrisbrl88> no signal
<jphillip> what happens if you do at /dev/videoX > test.mpg
<jphillip> errr
<jphillip> cat /dev/videoX > test.mpg
<jphillip>  ^c that after a bit and then try to play back the video
<jphillip> obviously replace X with the propper number
<chrisbrl88> tvtime froze the system.... I have to reboot
<chrisbrl88> ill stick my second card in there in the process
<chrisbrl88> nothing happens
<chrisbrl88> lspci is seeing both cards
<jphillip> it doesn't capture anything?
<jphillip> sounds like your cards aren't up and running
<chrisbrl88> I know they both work though
<chrisbrl88> and where would the capture file be?
<chrisbrl88> the composite in works fine on both
<chrisbrl88> I hooked a gamecube up to them
<jphillip> works fine in mythtv, or when cat'ing them
<chrisbrl88> mythTV and tvtime
<jphillip> it would be wherever you were when you ran that command
<jphillip> perhaps you need to set the input in mythtv-setup?
<jphillip> if it works with composite, it may just not be set to use the tuner
<chrisbrl88> all I can do is change the settings in the program to "tuner" or "cable" and that was the first thing I did
<chrisbrl88> no signal on scans
<chrisbrl88> on either cards
<chrisbrl88> and id rather not break out the ATI tvwonder because you can't even use that for live tv
<jphillip> if its an ivtv card you can try this: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Troubleshooting#Use_.22cat_.2Fdev.2FvideoX_.3E_test.mpg.22_to_test
<chrisbrl88> ones pinnacle and the other is pixelview
<kees> superm1: ah-ha, okay, so it's using it's own thing that it calls "hardening".  this isn't related to intrepid's compiler hardening options.  cool.
<superm1> kees, yeah exactly
<superm1> kees, i think actually the concept of vboxusers owning /dev/vboxdrv might be able to go too w/ this
<superm1> kees, since the binary is launched suid
 * kees nods
<adac> what is a program with a grafical interface which allows me to manage the mysql databases
<tgm4883_laptop> phpmyadmin
<tgm4883_laptop> through a web interface that is
<adac> tgm4883_laptop. ok thx
<adac> web interface is fine
<toorima> anyone missing rating in mythvideo? i get 0.0 on all movies i,ve added in the last week
<toorima> can't find anything about it either, I've managed to fix the lowres poster problem without, dont know if that is fixed in weekly builds, i dont use that
<toorima> fixed it
<leeko_> hello! first time in this channel
<leeko_> is this the correct place to ask questions re: setting up mythbuntu?
<jphillip> leeko_ sometimes, if people are paying attention
<jphillip> try asking your question and wait a bit to see if anyone answers, if not hit the forums
<jphillip> !forums | leeko_
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about forums
<jphillip> !forum | leeko_
<Zinn> leeko_: The Mythbuntu forum is located at: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<leeko_> hi - sorry, i didn't realise it wouldn't alert me when there was a response!
<leeko_> thanks for the info
<jphillip> leeko_ in the forums?
<leeko_> yeah i've used the ubuntuforum before
<abarbaccia1> anyone have audio sync issues when playing back mkv files? the audio always falls behind about 30min into the playback
<hads> I don't think mkv playback is quite as well supported as some others.
<abarbaccia1> hads: gotcha. its all h264 i thought
<abarbaccia1> just mkv is the wrapper
<link> hey, I managed to break nfs on my mythbox, I did some googleing and there is a bug in nfs? so i cant just reinstall it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-19
<gankthoven> noob question, where does the zsnes emulator install when you use the apt-get install zsnes command
<gankthoven> want to setup mythgame with zsnes and it kind of helps to have the install directory lol did a google search couldnt find it
<fiyawerx> if i use the 8.10 alpha 4 install, i won't have to reinstall as newer versions come out, right?
<fiyawerx> hm, You don't have permission to access /mythbuntu-8.10-alpha4-desktop-i386.iso.md5sum on this server.
<hads> Yes you will be able to dist-upgrade like normal. It could be a good idea or not depending on your situation.
<gankthoven> hads do you know how to get desktop icons to appear like trash and my computer etc
<hads> I don't used the mythbuntu desktop
<Brenny> I keep getting .asx streaming files spat out with the wrong port, so I used the force port option to force it to 8888. yet the playlists outputted are still using port 80. Any work around?
<Brenny> For now I can edit the .asx files and change 80 to 8888 and that works, seems a bit tedious though.
<fiyawerx> hm, so much for trying the alpha 4 desktop iso, i got up to a black screen after about 15 minutes of loading stuff on "install"
<fiyawerx> if i hit like alt f1 etc.. i can see the screen change, but its still pure black
<hads> It is alpha for a reason :)
<fiyawerx> gonna give the alternate install a shot for the heck of it
<fiyawerx> heh, whoops, i thought i read that the lvm setup would use xfs for storage, but a guided install just set me up with a 900 or so gig lvm root of ext3
<fiyawerx> where can i find out what "mythbuntu additional roles" means? under software selection
<cbrunner> hey
<cbrunner> anyone around?
<cbrunner> I could really use some help with my mythbuntu box
<superm1> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<cbrunner> sorry
<cbrunner> well, basically
<cbrunner> I tried to update mythbuntu
<cbrunner> from 7.10
<cbrunner> to the 8 release, through the updater
<cbrunner> and my system got completely hosed
<cbrunner> and all my graphics settings are messed up
<cbrunner> so it no longer shows the entire screen
<cbrunner> on my tv
<superm1> it shows part of it?
<cbrunner> yep
<cbrunner> just the top left corner
<cbrunner> nothing works at all on it really, the lcd stopped working
<superm1> what if you vnc in?
<superm1> do you get the whole thing?
<cbrunner> I cant vnc in haha, the network
<cbrunner> doesnt work
<cbrunner> well
<superm1> yikes
<cbrunner> the system hung
<cbrunner> in the last stage of the the installer
<cbrunner> pretty sure that is why it is so messed up
<superm1> back in 7.10 it did?
<cbrunner> yea
<superm1> or during the upgrade
<cbrunner> during the upgrade
<cbrunner> like it downloaded all the parts
<cbrunner> then it was running the scripts
<cbrunner> and like 75% into that
<cbrunner> the system just hung
<superm1> well so usually if it looks "hung" you have to hit the little expander
<superm1> and it wants some input
<superm1> ......
<cbrunner> no no no
<cbrunner> it straight up crashed
<superm1> it was literally "hung"?
<cbrunner> it turned off
<superm1> okay
<cbrunner> and actually
<superm1> overheated perhaps?
<cbrunner> wouldnt turn back on
<cbrunner> yea
<cbrunner> thats what I was thinking
<superm1> ah fun fun
<cbrunner> cause it wouldnt turn back on for a few minutes
<superm1> so at this point, you've got two things you need to accomplish
<cbrunner> I dunno why though I have kept it on for long long periods of time
<cbrunner> and it never crashed
<cbrunner> ok
<superm1> first off, get a live disk and boot off of it. run a file system check on the drives
<cbrunner> a live disk?
<cbrunner> like the mythbuntu disk?
<superm1> yeah like a live cd
<superm1> a mythbuntu disk, ubuntu disk, whatever you've got handy
<superm1> they should all have the tools you'll need
<cbrunner> I got a mythbuntu disk
<cbrunner> so
<cbrunner> when I start that up
<cbrunner> it only has
<superm1> open up a terminal
<superm1> after it boots up
<cbrunner> I have a terminal up
<cbrunner> but the cd doesnt show up in the /media/cdrom folder
<superm1> that's fine
<cbrunner> ok
<cbrunner> I was just gonna try to reinstall mythtv
<superm1> as long as the hard drives aren't mounted, thats the most important part
<cbrunner> through the mythbuntu disk
<cbrunner> oh well im in
<cbrunner> the os
<superm1> well i wouldnt go through and start reinstalling things until you are sure the drive wont cause further corruption
<cbrunner> I have a terminal open
<superm1> yeah you *need* to do this off a live cd
<cbrunner> I dont think there is any corruption
<cbrunner> ok
<cbrunner> so what should I do
<cbrunner> get to the boot:
<cbrunner> prompt?
<cbrunner> I can get there
<superm1> so i'm saying boot off the live cd and run fsck.ext3 on the partitions that are ext3
<superm1> and then fsck.xfs on partitions that are xfs
<superm1> etc
<superm1> hit enter at the live cd prompt
<superm1> and it should boot the live cd
<cbrunner> yep it does
<cbrunner> and a menu comes up
<cbrunner> like
<cbrunner> Mythbuntu Live Environment
<cbrunner> Install Mytbuntu
<cbrunner> etc
<superm1> right so pick live env
<cbrunner> ok
<cbrunner> so that brings me to my next problem
<cbrunner> picking any of those options
<cbrunner> does not do anything
<cbrunner> but I dont know if its because I cant see the whole screen
<superm1> so you'll need safe graphics mode
<cbrunner> and its printing something at the bottom
<superm1> i think it's F6
<cbrunner> let me try that
<cbrunner> pressing
<cbrunner> f6
<cbrunner> brings up
<cbrunner> what I can barely see as a box
<cbrunner> at the bottom
<cbrunner> the only option I can see
<cbrunner> is aspi=off
<superm1> yeah there is a menu option in there for safe graphics somewhere
<superm1> maybe it's F4 then
<superm1> if you dont see it
<cbrunner> let me try that
<cbrunner> ok
<cbrunner> f4 did bring one up
<cbrunner> with a safe graphics mode
<cbrunner> I hit enter on it
<cbrunner> and nothing happened
<superm1> yeah it's a checkbox
<superm1> so pick the live option again after its checked
<cbrunner> ok
<cbrunner> still not working
<cbrunner> safe graphics mode makes me slightly able to see a little more of the screen
<cbrunner> but not much
<cbrunner> and I still cant go into live environment
<superm1> do you have a different screen you can use?
<superm1> maybe a monitor?
<cbrunner> haha currently no
<cbrunner> I gotta get one but I cant do that tonight
<cbrunner> this really sucks
<cbrunner> cause I had all the settings perfect
<cbrunner> in my xorg.conf
<cbrunner> for my screen
<cbrunner> but for some reason it doesnt work
<cbrunner> I think it must be failing to load the nvidia drivers
<superm1> i'm wondering if more hardware got toasted in this overheat than you are thinking
<superm1> it could have easily been a fan on the vid card burned out
<superm1> or seized
<cbrunner> yea
<cbrunner> its an onboard video
<superm1> which would explain a lot of this
<superm1> well that's less likely then, but i wouldn't rule out hardware failure here
<superm1> especially if you are having issues on the *live disk*
<cbrunner> hardware failure on the video card
<superm1> got an extra vid card you can add to the system?
<cbrunner> I guess the only way to know that would be to try a normal monitor
<cbrunner> nah I dont have any video cards here
<superm1> less useful then
<superm1> well if worst comes to worst, you can try to grab a server cd or alternate cd to boot up and try to recover as many settings and data as you can
<cbrunner> its really weird the network isnt working
<cbrunner> I already backed up
<cbrunner> all the data
<cbrunner> and settings
<cbrunner> onto a different drive
<cbrunner> I just wanna try to reinstall the damn thing
<cbrunner> but the mythbuntu cd wont work
<cbrunner> also when i book into ubuntu
<cbrunner> it says
<cbrunner> HAL failed to load!
<cbrunner> what is HAL?
<superm1> ...
<cbrunner> book = boot
<cbrunner> its strange because the bios screen
<cbrunner> looks like the correct resolution
<cbrunner> or at least a viewable resolution
<superm1> well low resolution likely
<superm1> eg 640x480
<superm1> or similar
<cbrunner> yea
<cbrunner> why cant I get that low res
<cbrunner> in the live cd
<superm1> well could be other memory failure
<superm1> if this is onboard vid, it's probably using shared mem
<cbrunner> should I do a memory test in the bios?
<superm1> on the live cd
<superm1> it will take a while though
<superm1> its a boot option on that cd
<superm1> like run it for 6-12 hours
<cbrunner> yea
<cbrunner> I noticed that
<cbrunner> but I cant use any option
<cbrunner> on the live cd
<cbrunner> except boot from hard drive
<cbrunner> hitting enter on any of them
<cbrunner> result in nothing
<cbrunner> except boot from drive
<cbrunner> which boots from the drive
<superm1> hit esc on the the grub screen there then
<superm1> the memtest option is there too
<cbrunner> ok
<cbrunner> im running memtest
<cbrunner> from there
<cbrunner> did you say it takes 6-12 hours?
<cbrunner> looks like it does
<cbrunner> only at 6%
<cbrunner> alright im gonna goto bed and leave this running I guess
<cbrunner> and try to get access to another monitor
<cbrunner> thanks for the help
<cbrunner> this test though does correctly show
<cbrunner> the full screen
<cbrunner> is there any type of mythbuntu installer
<cbrunner> that is text only?
<TazgodX> hmm, i can't get my mythweb to upload cover art for movies, i hit edit and select the cover art, and nothing happens
<TazgodX> can anyone tell me where mythbuntu stores the cover art for videos?
<TazgodX> well, found most of my problems
<TazgodX> new question, is there a known way to be able to upload thumbnails from mythweb? when i upload them i see them in mythweb fine, but they won't show on my mythbox. until i change CHMOD to 777 of the image
<city_wok> hi guys, i'll be installing mythbuntu for the first time shortly, should i go for the 8.04.1 or the 8.10 alpha 4 release?
<superm1> city_wok, for the first time, 8.04.1
<superm1> city_wok, alpha releases are just that, alpha quality :)
<city_wok> kk just making sure. many thanks
<stevieman> Does anyone have any experience with irrecord? I keep getting this error message when I run irrecord -d /dev/lirc0 IIRC "irrecord: gap not found, can't continue"
<stevieman> My IR receiver works as I can use the hauppauge remote to control mythtv
<stevieman> I'm trying to read the codes for a STB remote and create a blaster script.
<jphillip> stevieman perhaps the receiver can't read the IR your remote is sending it?
<tgm4883_laptop> which IR receiver is it?
<jphillip> hauppauge only receives the phillips controls IIRC
<oasisone> hi, i installed mythubuntu, everything sems to be working except the watch tv function wich doesnt staret, how could i see if the drivers are installed correctly
<tgm4883_laptop> oasisone, doesn't start?
<oasisone> yes, when i click on it it doesnt start
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastebin your backend log?
<oasisone> everything else seems to be working fine
<oasisone> where can i find this log,in /var/log?
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<oasisone> ok
<oasisone> one sec
<oasisone> ok
<oasisone> ERROR: no valid capturre cards are defined in the database
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, well thats not exactly pastebinning your log file, but it works I guess
<tgm4883_laptop> looks like you need to go re-run mythtv-setup
<oasisone> sorry but im on my lappie and mythtv is on my tv
<oasisone> aha, what futher
<oasisone> (my tv card has been installed correctly by ubuntu 7.04
<oasisone> so i supposed it should work also here
<tgm4883_laptop> is this a fresh install?
<oasisone> yes
<oasisone> on a new pc
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, well you need to configure mythtv to use your cards
<oasisone> im in the capture ard setup(
<tgm4883_laptop> and get guide data and such
<tgm4883_laptop> !manual
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<oasisone> my card is an avertv somethin
<oasisone> in probed info it has found the correct card
<oasisone> i see
<tgm4883_laptop> oasisone, well that doens't help me a whole lot.  Grab the manual, it should guide you through the steps
<oasisone> and video device is /dev/video0
<oasisone> i went throu the manual:/
<tgm4883_laptop> well it may have probed your device, but you need to know whether it is a v4l device, hardware encoder, etc
<oasisone> ok
<oasisone> (the card has a bt878a chip on it)
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, probably the v4l one then
<oasisone> so, in card type there is analogue v4l card selected
<oasisone> in video device is /dev/video0
<oasisone> robed info bt878 video
<oasisone> vbi device /dev/dsp
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, looks like that part is setup then
<tgm4883_laptop> now do steps 3 and 4
<oasisone> one sec
<oasisone> ill check the manual
<oasisone> hmm, in the chanel scaner it doesnt let me scan for channels
<oasisone> plus
<oasisone> i annot delete the cards added to the system
<tgm4883_laptop> you delete the cards by highlighting them and hitting the d key
<tgm4883_laptop> did you setup guide data?
<oasisone> no
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to do that
<oasisone> whats the guide data?
<tgm4883_laptop> channel data, like what shows are on when and such.  You have to set that up even if you set it up and none
<oasisone> aha
<oasisone> one sec
<oasisone> i set it up, no grabber, western europe but i had to type in manually the video source name
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<oasisone> now, channel scanner is still grayed out
<tgm4883_laptop> did you connect the tuner and channel data in step 4
<oasisone> UH!
<oasisone> wait wait
<oasisone> something seems to be working
<oasisone> sure, antenna isnt connected, but still its scanning(at least were further one step
<oasisone> i think it was because the video source wasnt written anywhere it was on none the whole time
<oasisone> ok, its connecting time, ill be back after a econd scan
<oasisone> thank you guys, it works!!!
<oasisone> wow, i can even scroll back(like ive seen on tv,sorry, im from romania, technology gets here later)
<oasisone> ok, ill go and enjoy the luxury of scroll back tv
<oasisone> thank you again guys
<stevieman> tgm4883_laptop: Sorry I ran out for lunch. The receiver is the one that came with the PVR-150 card.
<stevieman> jphillip: Is there a command other than IIRC that I should use for a generic STB?
<tgm4883_laptop> stevieman, yea you can only use the hauppauge remote with that one
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to get a new receiver
<stevieman> tgm4883_laptop: You're kidding right? So like a serial port receiver?
<stevieman> tgm4883_laptop:I can't believe I need to get another IR receiver just to read the hex codes from my remote.
<tgm4883_laptop> hey don't blame us, blame hauppauge
<tgm4883_laptop> you could get a serial ir receiver, or probably something like the mceusb2 receiver
<tgm4883_laptop> just a standard usb one
<tgm4883_laptop> thats the same crap error I was getting though when I tried to do the same thing that you are
<stevieman> tgm4883_laptop: Oh I'm not blaming you, just a statement of disbelief :) so dumb
<tgm4883_laptop> i agree
<tgm4883_laptop> since their remote is so cheesy anyway
<stevieman> in my basement in a box far far away lays a serial receiver
<stevieman> well it's time to conduct an interview
<sabhain> got a friend trying to use an ATI Radeon 9600 .. wasting his time? or not?  He can get video playback from Totem, but not the internal player from mythbuntu ..
<stevieman> Does anyone have a sample script of a blaster script?
<zabbadapp> how do i see what version of mythtv i'm running
<stevieman> mythtv --version?
<stevieman> mythbackend --version maybe? I can't remember
<zabbadapp> i found it (looked in synaptic what was installed) ...
<stevieman> you could do that too
<stevieman> :)
<zabbadapp> anyone tried xbmc as a mythtv-frontend to a mythbuntu backend? ... the xbmc-mythtv-scripts at sourceforge are for myth 0.20 (i'm 0.21), but it should apparently have integrated support by now ...
<zabbadapp> i just can't find any settings
<jphillip> zabbadapp http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Xbox_Frontend#Running_XBMC_with_native_MythTV_Support
<jphillip> I'd venture your xbmc build isn't new enough
<zabbadapp> thank you! i could not find any setting even close to mythtv-stuff ... but your link stated the (too easy) myth:// protocol ... i'm gonna try and see if it accepts it :)
<zabbadapp> it coredumps when trying to list recordings :-(
<stevieman> I never got xboxmyth running. I did get xbmc myth script running but it was very very very basic and limited
<jphillip> the script is meh
<jphillip> xbox myth was full featured, but slowwwww
<jphillip> xbox only has 50 some megs of ram, and is a celeron 400mhz
<stevieman> So does anyone have or know where I can find a blaster script (or howto) so that I can make my own?
<bobbob1016> I'm looking at http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.4 to enable the realtime kernel for myth, so video gets priority.  It says I need PAM .79+, where would I find that?
<toma> hi, one of my repositories is http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/6/i386/os/, but that does not exist anymore, to what should i change that?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-20
<rockyrock> hi guys, i can't setup mythbuntu in my Ubuntu or even when i use the live version. I get this message at the end of "Launch MythTV setup".
<rockyrock> what's the problem??
<rockyrock> I have ubuntu hardy, and i installed all needed packages like: Mythbuntu Control Center + mysql ....etc
<rockyrock> i don't know what's the problem!!!
<rockyrock> i also get the same result when i try to setup it in the Live CD of mythbuntu 8.04.1
<rockyrock> sorry i didn't mention the message!!! The message is this: "Cannot login to database"
<rockyrock> :)
<superm1> with an existing backend?
<superm1> this was just a frontend you were setting up?
<rockyrock> yeah
<superm1> so that means that you dont have the password right on the frontend
<superm1> or the backend isn't listening for connections on mysql
<superm1> test the connection using mcc
<superm1> on the mysql tab
<rockyrock> superm1: what's mysql tab?? or where can i find it?
<superm1> open mythbuntu control center
<superm1> and it's on one of the side tabs
<superm1> mythtv configuration tab actually
<rockyrock> i found it, but how to do mcc??
<superm1> mcc just stands for mythbuntu control centre
<rockyrock> when i click "Test mysql connection", i get Failure!
<rockyrock> i'm sure i have the right password, cuz i got it from here: /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<rockyrock> i will tell what i've done. I installed the packages, then directly i clicked "launch mythTV setup" in mcc. I didn't do any setup to backend or something!!!
<superm1> okay so then make sure that mysql port is open
<superm1> on the backend
<superm1> turn on the "Mysql" service on that box
<rockyrock> how to do that?
<superm1> open up mcc on that box
<superm1> and its on the services tab
<rockyrock> i did
<rockyrock> some kind of installation is running
<superm1> have you restarted since then?
<rockyrock> what do you mean by "restarted"?? The computer or the mcc??
<superm1> the computer
<superm1> i dont remember if it takes effect immediately
<rockyrock> should i go to restart now?
<superm1> well you can check if the port is open now
<superm1> netstat -ant | grep 3306
<rockyrock> how?
<rockyrock> i got this: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<superm1> okay so it's listening
<rockyrock> what to do now?
<superm1> hum
<superm1> cry?
<rockyrock> :'(
<rockyrock> good?
<superm1> well on the frontend, did you make sure you entered the right ip address for the backend?
<superm1> in that mcc instance?
<rockyrock> I'm not even sure if i have the backend installed and setup properly
<rockyrock> !
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about
<rockyrock> how can i check it?
<superm1> well if you cant connect to the sql database, that's a moot point
<rockyrock> superm1: so...?
<rockyrock> i feel that the problem is from the backend. How can i check if it's installed and running properly?
<superm1> rockyrock, well the backend doesn't matter if sql doesnt work
<superm1> because it has to connect to sql first before the backen
<superm1> dd
<rockyrock> so??
<superm1> so answer my other question..
<superm1> are you sure you entered the right ip address on the frontend mcc?
<rockyrock> which one?
<rockyrock> no i'm not
<rockyrock> i don't know what you're talking about!!!
<superm1> okay so in mcc on the frontend
<superm1> it asks for mysql user, mysql pass
<superm1> mysql database
<superm1> and ip address (or hostname)
<superm1> that ip address is the one of the backend
<rockyrock> you mean Mysql server, righ?
<superm1> well they're the same box aren't they?
<superm1> should be the same ip addresss..
<rockyrock> yeah i have only one computer
<rockyrock> Mysql server: localhost
<superm1> wait this is the same computer?
<superm1> as in frontend and backend on same box?
<rockyrock> yeah
<superm1> oh that's a difference scenario
<rockyrock> thnx god
<rockyrock> :)
<superm1> if you dont have anything else actually working yet here, just redo your install
<superm1> it's a lot faster than debugging what the problem was
<rockyrock> i get always the same result, even when i boot from the Live CD
<superm1> you wont be able to do it off the live cd
<superm1> the sql service isn't running
<superm1> it's only running after you finish install
<rockyrock> ok i didn't know that.
<rockyrock> but i want it to run on my Ubuntu Hardy
<rockyrock> i don't want to install other distro
<superm1> okay well then you have to debug what went wrong here
<superm1> most likely you chose a root password when you installed the packages
<rockyrock> yeah
<superm1> and that throws things off
<superm1> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> and enter it when its asked for
<rockyrock> ok, i got a question: On what host does the mysql server reside?
<superm1> localhost
<rockyrock> next, asks for the root? i pressed enter. Now it asks for the password
<rockyrock> what to do?
<rockyrock> enter any password?
<bluntz> can I watch tv live with mythtv?
<superm1> enter the root mysql password you chose before
<superm1> bluntz, sure
<bluntz> ok with a cable tv tuner?
<rockyrock> Q: Will you be using other computers running mythTV? Yes or No?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> bluntz, ^
<superm1> rockyrock, well will you?
<rockyrock> no
<superm1> then answer no :)
<rockyrock> i did, and it disappeared.
<rockyrock> what to do next?
<superm1> run dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<superm1> keep all the defaults
<superm1> and then try running mythtv-setup
<rockyrock> it gave me this msg:  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<bluntz> I always manage to screw up the setup
<bluntz> and the tv listings especially never worked
<bluntz> can it be setup to work without the listings?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> makes less sense
<rockyrock> superm1: when i clicked mythtv-setup, some "them image processing" happened and now i'm in the Main. I have these categories: General, Capture card...etc
<superm1> rockyrock, okay so it worked
<bluntz> I couldnt find a free alternative
<superm1> carry on
<superm1> bluntz, depends where in the world you live
<rockyrock> superm1: how to detect my card?
<bluntz> us
<superm1> bluntz, in the US & canada, you can use schedules direct or over the air listings
<superm1> bluntz, or nothing at all
<superm1> bluntz, your call
<bluntz> do you have a walkthru listed anywhere?
<superm1> look at the pdf on the website
<superm1> it will walk you through mythtv-setup
<bluntz> I  used a video for mythdora last time and got close
<tgm4883_laptop> and by nothing
<tgm4883_laptop> he means you have to setup none
<superm1> theres a video for mythbuntu out there too, but the mythtv-setup part is the same
<bluntz> and 1 more
<bluntz> can it be run without it taking over the whole sys?
<bluntz> would be nice if someone made a live mythtv distro
<bluntz> hehe
<superm1> bluntz, doesn't make sense because you need to have a disk for buffer at very minimum
<bluntz> it could use my swap
<bluntz> but anyway
<bluntz> wouldnt work for me cuz my card has to have the modules reloaded every boot
<bluntz> kernel dont set it up rite
<rockyrock> superm1:  i have a DVB card, should i use PAL TV format?? This is not mentioned in the pdf.
<superm1> rockyrock, depends on your locale
<superm1> if you are somewhere that uses PAL, sure
<rockyrock> i don't know actually. I have my DVB card connected directly with the Dish.
<rockyrock> so i don't know
<superm1> rockyrock, well where do you live?
<rockyrock> Syria
<superm1> i'm pretty sure you're pal
<superm1> http://www.geocities.com/fon_is_Fun/ntsc_or_pal.htm
<rockyrock> ok
<rockyrock> what about the channel frequency table?
<superm1> i'm not sure what's normally used by you
<rockyrock> i don't know why do i need that! I should set the frequency of NileSat
<superm1> pick something that seems somewhat sensible, and if it doesnt work you can go back
<rockyrock> ok, but where should i choose the frequencies of the satellite that i want?
<rockyrock> like Hotbird for example
<rockyrock> or nilesat
<superm1> i'm really not so sure
<bluntz> I guess myth really needs its own box? will it work on a p3 450?
<rockyrock> If you're not sure, i have a question now. Can mythtv play DVB channels?? i.e channels from satellites??
<superm1> bluntz, for a backend sure, but for a frontend i would refer to the website for the requirements
<superm1> rockyrock, yeah it can
<superm1> as long as they're not encrypted
<superm1> you'd need a CAM of sorts to use encrypted channels
<bluntz> Ive always been confused by the frontend/backend scheme
<superm1> well you dont need to do them separate
<superm1> but its a feature that you can
<bluntz> do I understand frontend=encoder backend=viewer?
<superm1> other way around
<bluntz> so the p3 would be ok to encode?
<superm1> if you have a hardware encoding tv tuner yes
<superm1> like a pvr-xxx
<superm1> or simila
<bluntz> its an old pinnacle studio/rave
<bluntz> analog cable
<superm1> thats a framegrabber
<superm1> aint gonna do the trick
<bluntz> so it wont work for myth at all?
<superm1> you'll need a more power if you want to use that card
<rockyrock> superm1: what's the video source?? I didn't understand it from the pdf
<superm1> EIT for you likely
<rockyrock> superm1: what's EIT?
<bluntz> I have the card in a k7  512 box and it runs all the other tv wares ok
<bluntz> does anybody here have a box up and running?
<rockyrock> superm1: what should i name the video source??? I don't know what's video source is. Can you explain it to me plz, cuz how can i name something i don't know what it is?
<bluntz> /dev/video0 ??????????
<cbrunner> hey
<cbrunner> I am trying to figure out how to set up my turtle bay
<cbrunner> sound card, and get the optical out to work
<cbrunner> currently my reciever says its not recieving a signal for it
<cbrunner> my motherboard has onboard sound as well, I think alsa is using the onboard sound, how do I check?
<bluntz> kernel has options for turtle beach cards
<cbrunner> do you know how I could switch it on?
<bluntz> recompile kernel
<cbrunner> ok, I gotta recompile
<bluntz> maybe modprobe if ur lucky
<cbrunner> ok I guess I will try that
<cbrunner> the card is detected
<cbrunner> I can see it under the detected cards
<cbrunner> I just dont think its being used
<bluntz> lsmod and see if module loaded
<bluntz> I run 2 cards also
<rockyrock> superm1: oh god!!! I found how to scan for channels, but i should enter the frequencies for each channel!!!!! Is there anyway that it can scan for all frequencies for a specific satellite?
<cbrunner> bluntz, when I look at alsamixer
<cbrunner> its using the onboard sound
<cbrunner> I dunno what the module I am looking for in lsmod would be
<bluntz> I just pick witch card in properties under mixer
<bluntz> I run both for 8 channell stereo lol
<cbrunner> in properties
<cbrunner> under mixer
<cbrunner> I only see
<cbrunner> Applications->Settings->Sound
<bluntz> doubleclik the speaker
<bluntz> volume control comes up
<bluntz> look File
<bluntz> change device
<bluntz> see it there?
<cbrunner> let me see
<cbrunner> yea
<cbrunner> that was where
<cbrunner> I changed it before
<cbrunner> its changed there
<cbrunner> but it doesnt actually work
<cbrunner> cause I think alsa isnt using it
<bluntz> did you run alsaconf?
<superm1> rockyrock, sorry i've not worked with satellite directly
<superm1> rockyrock, cant help too much more at this point
<cbrunner> let me try also conf
<rockyrock> when i try to scan any frequency, i get no channels! I don't know what's the problem. I tried several frequencies that i'm sure they work
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Alpha 6 Now Available for testing http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/alpha6 :: Mythbuntu 8.04.1 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04.1/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<cbrunner> whoa whoa whoa!
<cbrunner> the reciever is picking up PCM sound
<cbrunner> from my optical out
<cbrunner> well
<cbrunner> no sound is playing yet
<cbrunner> but it is getting a signal
<cbrunner> how bout them tomatoes!
<cbrunner> now for sound!
<cbrunner> fuck
<cbrunner> its detecing the pcm stream
<cbrunner> but still not playing anything
<cbrunner> ugh
<cbrunner> so close
<cbrunner> yet so far
<cbrunner> YES
<cbrunner> YES
<cbrunner> I did it
<cbrunner> optical sound working
<cbrunner> yes
<cbrunner> damn
<cbrunner> this new mythbuntu
<cbrunner> detects my hd screen at 1080i
<cbrunner> the old one I could only get 720p
<cbrunner> and it took forever to get that
<cbrunner> this time it instantly detected it
<cbrunner> and now with the optical sound out
<cbrunner> it is fuckin sweet
<cbrunner> for some reason
<cbrunner> my Hauppage PVR 150 remote
<cbrunner> doesnt work anymore
<cbrunner> hey, I am getting this message I think whe lirc is trying to start
<cbrunner> firmware haup-ir-blaster.bin not available (-2)
<cbrunner>    51.820117] lirc_pvr150: firmware haup-ir-blaster.bin not available (-2)
<cbrunner> and lirc is failing to start
<cbrunner> ok
<cbrunner> fixed it
<cbrunner> in a strange way
<cbrunner> now I just need to get my damn onboard sound blocked
<cbrunner> wait
<cbrunner> I might know how
<cann> morning, anyone here using wintv nova-s+ with mythbuntu 8.04 ?
<cbrunner> gotta say
<cbrunner> mythbuntu 8x is worlds above 7.10
<superm1> yeah the first release was a mad rush for getting things in
<superm1> 8.04 is more polishing
<superm1> so will be 8.10
<superm1> hopefully 9.04 will be some more reworking and features again
<hads> And 0.22 :)
<superm1> personally i'm thinking that once i've abstracted the installer enough, i won't be stuck focusing on installer bugs most of the cycle like i did for 8.04 and i have been for 8.10
<superm1> which will leave more time for working on the stuff that's interesting to end users
<cbrunner> that would be awesome
<cbrunner> I fixed all my issues I had last night superm1
<cbrunner> for some reason my mac was creating messed up install cds
<cbrunner> which was why none of the options were working on the menu
<superm1> !stab cbrunner's mac
 * Zinn stabs cbrunner's mac with a rusty spork.
<cbrunner> haha
<cbrunner> and I got a monitor to use
<cbrunner> and just reinstalled mythbuntu
<superm1> good good
<cbrunner> and wow it works like a charm
<superm1> easy enough solution eh?
<cbrunner> yea, on 8.0 my display worked flawlessly
<cbrunner> I get 1080i now
<cbrunner> and I got my optic audio working
<cbrunner> which is sweet
<superm1> should have done this a while ago it sounds then
<cbrunner> yea
<cbrunner> didnt even realize there was a new release
<cbrunner> the only thing that doesnt seem to be working is the nfs share
<cbrunner> but I can work on that later
<famicom> software freedom day is the gayest thing i've ever hyeard of
<hume> hi... I am in the process of installing mythbuntu for the first time - in the partition manager, it suggests to use two partittions, one 22 % of the HD for /dev/sda3, and the rest for "mythbuntu" - anyone can tell the logic behind this?
<hume> my intention was to use some 10 GB, rather than the suggested 97 GB, for system, and the rest for films etc, which is more like 5 % for sda3, not 22... but is there a good reason for mythbuntu's suggestion?
<hume> i've just made a brand new installation of mythbuntu, and configured the computer to use propr drivers (fglrx) - but when watching live TV the image jumps, is not a steady flow. anyone got ideas on what to check?
<hume> backend runs on other machine, connection via ethernet cable
<Mez> Hey, any of the devvys around? I need to ask a couple of technical questions regarding what info a frontend needs to connect, and then put forward a suggestion for an app that might make mythbuntu that little bit cooler
<hume_> i have a script that I want to run on log in (sshfs-mount) - how do I set this to be done automatically, in xfce / mythbuntu? have used gnome sessions settings before
<Mez> you can probably do the same... though generally, for stuff like that - I'd set it up as a script to run on boot...
<Mez> or add to fstab
<hume_> fstab is not a good idea, it seems - the network is not up when it tries to mount from fstab...
<hume_> go another idea on where to put it?
<hume_> Mez, got any idea on where to put it so it is run on boot - after network is up?
<Mez> hume_, er, yeah, one sec
<hume_> ok
<Mez> create a script called /etc/rc2.d/S99sshfs-mount (the sshfs-mount can be anything)
<Mez> actually
<Mez> ignore that
<Mez> edit /etc/rc.local ...
<Mez> and add your commands before "exit 0"
<MythbuntuGuest88> Hi, what VNC server display do I need to connect to usoing my VNC client.  I have tried 0,1,2 Thanks Dean
<MythbuntuGuest88> Doesn't matter, it is 0.  I can't type.  Dean
<massabuntu> hi all, i need help with channel-change script don't working inside mythtv, anyone can help me?
<eimajenthat> I have a single machine running mythbuntu in a standalone install (using the standard option from te 8.04 liveCD installer), and I have another regular Ubuntu desktop machine.  The Ubuntu desktop has my music library (mp3 files) on a samba share.  What's quickest easiest way to get the Mythbuntu standalone machine to see that samba share as part of its media library?
<eimajenthat> sorry, that was longer than I'd planned
<eimajenthat> !samba
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about samba
<eimajenthat> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<plan> hello! Anyone knows if it's possible to connect a stb SA explorer 4250 with mythtv throught firewire in ubuntu 8.04??
<rhpot1991> plan: yes, depending on your cable co
<rhpot1991> plan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<zabbadapp> Anyone got the xbmcmythtv-script working? The new native support in xbmc for myth:// is lacking, so I decided to try the older py-script from sourceforge. But what is supposed to happen when you start it from the scripts menu? A small progressbar appear for a while, then nothing. The log says "no such file or directory: ./test/languages/English/langinfo.xml".
<plan> my cable company is videotron...
<rhpot1991> plan: basically you need to get the box into debug mode and see if the channels are encrypted
<rhpot1991> some may be while others may be open
<plan> ok... how can I put my box in debug mode?
<rhpot1991> then you need to figure out what is open and what isn't and only let the firewire access the open ones by removing the encrypted ones from your source
<rhpot1991> I don't know SA only motorolla sorry, google it
<plan> ok.. thank you very much!
<plan> ﻿rhpot1991: the debug mode on motorolla... is it a software switch or a hardware switch?
<superm1> plan, its something with holding the mail button when you turn it off i think
<superm1> i forget for sure though
<plan> ﻿ok... when the device is in debug mode, how can I read the debug information? which software do you use to do it?
<rhpot1991> plan: its on your screen, you flip through the menus
<plan> ok thank you again!
<eimajenthat> When playing a DVD in mythbuntu, using the Internal player, it was real choppy, so I thought I'd try switching it to Xine, which has served me well on my desktop.  I'm getting an error about there being no input plugin to handle dvd:/.  Googling the error says that it's often caused by not having libdvdcss, but I have libdvdcss2 installed, and libdvdread and libdvdnav.  The same DVD works fine in Ubuntu 8.04 on Totem-Xine.  Is
<eimajenthat>  there anything mythbuntu does differently in this area that could be causing the trouble?
<jeff45> I'm a noob to linux/Mythbuntu: installed 8.04.1 release, configured back end, Sch. direct, but cant watch TV on frontend.  I've searched and tried all the solutions I could find but to no avail.  I do believe the problem is posting in the log file as follows: 2008-09-19 21:43:26.186 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV
<jeff45> 2008-09-19 21:43:26.188 Using protocol version 40
<jeff45> 2008-09-19 21:43:27.557 GetEntryAt(-1) failed.
<jeff45> 2008-09-19 21:43:27.567 EntryToProgram(0@Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969) failed to get pginfo
<MythbuntuGuest45> Hi. I live in Portland Oregon and do not understand which format tuner card to buy for local, over-the-air reception (we have no cable provider and do not want to go satellite.  Do I need ATSC, NTSC, QAM?  Thank you! John B.
<squish102> afaik you need atsc. ntsc is the old analogue and qam is the cable
<MythbuntuGuest45> Awesome, thank you for the immediate assistance!  There is a lot to learn with this new technology!  Thank you again!
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest45, yep.  You should get good HD reception from portland too, all of the stations are there
<tgm4883_laptop> I live just over a hill in salem and get none :(
<rhpot1991> !black% | jeff45
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about black%
<rhpot1991> !blank% | jeff45
<Zinn> jeff45: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<olskolirc> can someone tell me, is mythbuntu just a media center or is ubuntu desktop installed as well
<tgm4883_laptop> media center
<tgm4883_laptop> you can install ubuntu-desktop though if you want
<olskolirc> ok tgm4883_laptop thanks
<olskolirc> does mythbuntu work well with a PVR card or do I have to ivtv-tune my channels by hand?
<tgm4883_laptop> works well
<tgm4883_laptop> like a PVR-150?
<feltis> ok this is probably a really stupid question but I could not find the answer searching, how do I upgrade from 8.04.1 to test 8.10 without using CD's? Is it the same as update-manager -d?
<olskolirc> does mythbuntu already come configured or do i have to set up SQL server and all that it asks for
<olskolirc> yes tgm4883 PVR-150 is what I have
<jeff45> Thanks, Friendly bot Zinn.  I had set up some storage directories under storage groups not really knowing what I was doing.  deleted them and now it works
<tgm4883_laptop> olskolirc, yes, most things are already setup for you.  You will have to run though mythtv-setup.  PVR-150's work OOTB.  Please read the manual
<tgm4883_laptop> !manual | olskolirc
<Zinn> olskolirc: http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<olskolirc> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-21
<olskolirc> can I dual boot with mythbuntu?
<olskolirc> and can i get compiz-fusion on mythbuntu/
<olskolirc> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> olskolirc, it sounds like you really just want the mythtv stuff on a ubuntu machine
<olskolirc> yeah tgm4883 but I don't know how to install it and it keeps going full screen and sending me back to the beginning without saving anything anyway
<olskolirc> the run-around
<zabbadapp> i'm trying to install a client, but after the normal install i end up on the live-cd desktop telling me to click "install" to install ... if i reboot at that point it won't boot
<zabbadapp> mythbuntu 8.04 ...
<zabbadapp> i go through the advanced route and select "client -- needs existing server on the network" and so on
<zabbadapp> wtf, how should the live-cd frontend work? i select mysql host and password, test connection, "save & start", "start session" ... but nothing happen
<Zaphod> I'm moving away from VistaMC - I've had it.  Trying to get mythbuntu up and running.  I've got 6 500GB drives NTFS format with ripped DVD content in individua labeled folders each with a folder.jpg for cover art.  I don't have room to transfer them once I get mythbuntu running.  Would I be better off hosting the drives on another server, then adding the cifs mounts to fstab or could I easily mount the drives in the system?
<hads> You should be able to mount NTFS drives okay these days I believe.
<Zaphod> Where should I mount the ripped content to show up okay?  I see mythdvd and mythtv?
<hads> mythvideo will take care of playing them for you
<hads> You can mount them anywhere you like really and either symlink them into the existing mythvideo dir or change the mythtv setup to point to your mount points.
<Zaphod> symlink?  Sorry, nix noob
<hads> In mythfrontend you can setup the mythvideo directory, to add multiple directories delimit them with colons a la /mnt/foo:/mnt/bar:/mnt/baz
<Zaphod> ah, googled symlink too, thanks...
<hads> np
<Zaphod> will mythvideo handle the cover art, or do I need to move/modify it somehow?
<Zaphod> re - mythfrontend multiple directories - will I need to set that on each frontend or will it translate through to other front ends once I set it up on the main server?
<hads> It won't pick up on them automatically out of the folders by default. You'll either need to use some sort of IMDB script (included) to populate the database, or insert the picture locations into the databse by hand.
<hads> mythvideo setup is individual to each frontend.
<hads> You'll need to make sure the videos are mounted in the same place on each frontend
<Zaphod> my wrists are aching thinking about the by hand update.
<Zaphod> IMDB searches seem to cause more problems than they solve for me, but that's another matter.
<hads> Well by hand and actually meant write a script to insert the locations.
<Zaphod> I guess since it's not windows I can just /folder.jpg it...
<hads> There's a script included with mythvideo called find_meta.py which will do bulk lookups from imdb
<zabbadapp> myth can show folder-images in certain view modes: http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-January/164496.html
<hads> Good point, I never use gallery view myself.
<zabbadapp> yes, unfortunately its only for the worst view ...
<hads> Having the database populated with synopsis info etc. from IMDB is nice though.
<Zaphod> yeah, but I always ended up with a lot of bad data - using similar db lookup tools in mediaportal
<Zaphod> so I ended up just by hand creating folder.jpg's and sorting them that way.  Never much cared for the search by actor and such...
<hads> *shrug* works well for me.
<zabbadapp> my movies never live long enough to make it worth adding imdb metadata (for which the interface is not so good ... every video on disk in one long list, disregardning any directory structure) ...if it was possible to look up imdb directly from mythvideo for a certain movie, then i would actually use it
<hads> zabbadapp: I never use the video manager, I do it from the command line. Also I believe your idea is being implemented in trunk at the moment.
<hads> As part of the mythui rewrite
<Zaphod> I always had dozens I had to go back in and fix by hand through the mediaportal interface - for instance imdb search "the never ending story" and tell me why I was having problems...
<hads> *shrug* works well for me.
<Zaphod> It would rename and list it as Unendliche Geschichte, Die - 1984
<zabbadapp> nice!! fortunately the setting to mirror disk layout w.o. having to rescan the collection makes mythvideo quite usable for everyday use anyway ... good tip for anyone frustrated :-)
<Zaphod> yes, all good input, thank you all for your time.
<Zaphod> hmm..running a test here, just moved /akira into /var/lib/mythtv/videos - go to watch videos and get no files found - checked path under media - video - general settings.  Something I need to do to get it to recornize a folder containing ripped content?
<Zaphod> (VIDEO_TS...)
<zabbadapp> either you need to go to the mythvideo utility page and rescan you collection, or you can set mythvideo to immediately show what's on disk ... or you may have to add a file-extension
<Zaphod> got it - success...
<zabbadapp> even if you want to store metadata in the db, you can still have mythvideo to mirror disk content ... files without metadata will show up as is without rescanning then
<zabbadapp> ... so, anyone successfully tried live-usbstick frontend with mythbuntu? i'm going mad soon
<hads> Not I
<dsbw> Greetings all: I'm trying to install 8.04 on a new mobo, but I can't get past initramfs. I've been advised to try turning of ACPI, but that seems to be for an already installed system. I need to install. The motherboard is thisi new one: http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=1&model=419
<zabbadapp> set sata to ide-mode? native sata won't work for my combo anyway.
<dsbw> zabbadapp: Who is that directed at?
<zabbadapp> you can have it if you want :)
<zabbadapp> dsbw:  i don't know at what point ramfs happens, but another trick is to use the failsafe graphics mode for too new (nvidia) videocards that need the closed driver that isn't installed until reboot.
<dsbw> zabbadapp: Really? Oh, cool, let me try that.
<zabbadapp> it's somewhere on the very first bootscreen ... "F4 for other options" or something like that
<dsbw> zabbadapp: Yeah. Damn it. I tried "safe graphics" mode and same thing, initramfs.
<zabbadapp> change sata mode or acpi setting in BIOS ?
<dsbw> zabbadapp: My ACPI settings are limited. I can change th suspend type from s1-s3. Everything else is disabled. SATA...
<dsbw> ...is enabled  OnChip SATA controller
<dsbw> er, enabld for OnChip SATA controller.
<dsbw> ...disabling it causes DISK BOOT FAILURE
<zabbadapp> dsbw:  have you installed anything else on it so you know it's ok? or tried the ram-tester?
<dsbw> ...I disabled the floppy earlier because that was giving me a whole bunch of errors before sending me to initramfs
<dsbw> zabbadapp: This is a box that I've used fora while, but replaced the mobo because I couldn't get the previous mobo to work to my satisfaction. (Specifically, the previous mobo had an ATI graphics chipset which was too slow with the standard drivers while the latest ATI drivers made hash out of MythTV's frontend.)
<dsbw> zabbadapp: running the memory tester now and....so far so good.
<dsbw> ...also, it actually did boot and work, though not well, after I switched the mobo. Which is fairly impressive when you think about it.
<dsbw> Hey, does MemTest86 ever stop?
<hads> It's typical to run it or 12-24 hours
<hads> s/t or/t for/
<cbrunner> hey
<cbrunner> how do I add another directory to be available through nfs
<cbrunner> besides the default ones
<cbrunner> videos,music, games
<cbrunner> or videos, music, pictures, recordings
<cbrunner> I mean
<cbrunner> or is it possible to make a sym linked directory work in nfs?
<balz> I have a PVR150 in my myth box.  Is it possible to get a game console to work through the composite-in jacks in the back of the card?
<balz> the idea would be to access the game console through the myth interface with a remmote
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> you left
<tgm4883_laptop> but the answer is no
<cann> anyone know if theres still tuning problems with WinTV-NOVA-S-Plus under 2.6.24-19 ? acording to the linuxtv wiki there was/is an issue under 2.6.22-14
<cann> using latest v4l btw
<cann> and no diseqc atm
<hume> hello...anyone around? i have a newly installed mythbuntu box, with a few problems: watching movies, that is, locally stored mpg and avi-files, work well. but DVDs and live TV both stutters and jumps... DVDs are set to be played by internal. anone got ideas on what to check, change?
<Arby> afternoon, I'm having trouble with jerky tv playback on my mythbuntu box following an upgrade from gutsy to hardy.
<Arby> I have no idea what settings control this, where should I be looking for the source of the problem?
<rhpot1991> arby mess around with the playback profiles
<rhpot1991> try slim perhaps
<Arby> rhpot1991: thanks for the pointer
<Arby> rhpot1991: where those configured?
<Arby> this thing has an insane number of settings
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Playback_profiles
<Arby> thanks
<rhpot1991> setup > tv settings
<rhpot1991> somewhere in there
<feltis> any quick and painless (relativly) way to move from linux kernel 2.6.24 -> 2.6.27 without upgrading everything?
<Arby> success :D
<Arby> disabling OpenGL vertical sync for timing was the answer
<Arby> thanks for the pointers
<Tetsu> Hi
<Tetsu> Anyone ever able to get a Conexant Falcon II working in Mythbuntu?
<Tetsu> Anyone ever able to get a Conexant Falcon II working in Mythbuntu?
<superm1> !weekend | Tetsu
<Zinn> Tetsu: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the week.
<superm1> !ask | Tetsu
<Zinn> Tetsu: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<superm1> feltis, you can grab the kernel package from intrepid and install it on hardy, but expect a few things like proprietary drivers to not work
<Tetsu> sorry this problem been driving me nuts all weekend
<Tetsu> the last little hurtle in pretty much getting windows off my computer
<Tetsu> hurdle*
<Tetsu> its commin up  Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<Tetsu> but i'm getting no device read at all
<superm1> well that sounds like it might be supported by ivtv, but if it was, it would have come up on it's own
<Tetsu> ya
<Tetsu> I was reading around most of the weekend
<Tetsu> Its out of a HP media center
<Tetsu> i've heard people say its commin up with no problem in MEPIS but i have yet to find a solution
<superm1> well folks who have it working in MEPIS, you need to ask them what driver it's using
<tgm4883_laptop>  Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, ^^
<superm1> what about it?
<tgm4883_laptop> thats a PVR-500 comes up as
<superm1> i thought it was quite similar to the pvr-xxx
<superm1> but i wasnt positive
<superm1> that's why i thought it might be supported by ivtv
<tgm4883_laptop> Wouldn't that indicate that it uses the same driver?
<superm1> well if it has a different pci-id, that id might need to be added to the ivtv driver
<superm1> which could mean it's just a bug
<superm1> the drivers match on pci-ids (lspci -nn)
<tgm4883_laptop> 02:08.0 Multimedia video controller [0400]: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder [4444:0016] (rev 01)
<tgm4883_laptop> although you really need Tetsu's, and I just realize he left
<massabuntu> hi, please check  this post, i have problem to make work the change-channel script inside mythtv while outside, in the shell, the script is full working.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924388
<cbrunner> hey, how do I add a new NFS share besides the ones mythbuntu creates
<cbrunner> I tried editing /etc/exports
<cbrunner> ad restarting the nfs stuff
<cbrunner> but it doesnt show up
<massabuntu> output of exportfs?
<cbrunner> how do i check that
<massabuntu> exportfs in the shell =)
<cbrunner> haha
<cbrunner> it shows up there
<cbrunner> the new one I made
<massabuntu> so it show the new one?
<cbrunner> yep
<cbrunner> but when I connect to the nfs share
<cbrunner> its not there
<cbrunner> just the other ones
<massabuntu> ok, try to restart portmap server too
<cbrunner> /etc/init.d portmap restart?
<massabuntu> yep
<cbrunner> still not showing up
<cbrunner> is there anything else you have to edit
<cbrunner> because how does it determine the share name
<cbrunner> I dont see if in /etc/exports
<tgm4883_laptop> cbrunner, share name?
<cbrunner> yea
<cbrunner> like when I connect to the NFS from my mac
<cbrunner> each one has a name, music, videos, recordings
<cbrunner> is that just the directory name that it uses
<cbrunner> or does it have to be set somewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> could be, I wasn't aware you could just browse NFS shares
<massabuntu> please post your ﻿/etc/exports
<cbrunner> http://pastebin.com/m521e9cd8
<tgm4883_laptop> are you sure you aren't browsing samba shares?
<cbrunner> I think I am
<cbrunner> browsing samba shares
<cbrunner> whats do you edit for samba?
<massabuntu> ehi
<massabuntu> 127.0.0.0/24(ro,async,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
<cbrunner> I think I am using samba shares I guess
<cbrunner> not nfs
<massabuntu> means tha you server share his directory with itslef
<cbrunner> I just copied the other
<massabuntu> i guess 'cause with that /etc/export u are not share anything
<cbrunner> and put the new directories
<tgm4883_laptop> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cbrunner> ahhh
<cbrunner> there we go
<cbrunner> thats what I was looking for
<cbrunner> let me see if I reboot my mac it works cause its kinda in a weird state
<tgm4883_laptop> like denmark?
<massabuntu> now i have a question, anyone was be able to control his Sarellite Box with an IR BLASTER???
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, I use serial/usb cables
<massabuntu> =(
<massabuntu> it's strange because the script to change channel work in the shell, but don't work inside mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> massabuntu, can you post your backend logs?
<massabuntu> How?
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | massabuntu
<Zinn> massabuntu: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs | massabuntu
<Zinn> massabuntu: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<massabuntu> ok
<massabuntu> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1c167960
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> thats a rather short log.  Could you go into your frontend, try to change the channel (unsuccessfully) then repost you backend log
<massabuntu> i cut the log
<massabuntu> i post more
<tgm4883_laptop> yea post the whole thing
<tgm4883_laptop> or at least the last 50 lines
<massabuntu> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m2167de2c
<massabuntu> this is the good one sorry
<massabuntu> i think the proble m is here 2008-09-21 20:04:15.167 Channel(/dev/video0) Error: GetCurrentChannelNum(101): Failed to find Channel
<massabuntu> 2008-09-21 20:04:15.169 Channel(/dev/video0)::TuneTo(101): Error, failed to find channel.
<tgm4883_laptop> I think theres your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-09-21 20:04:15.167 Channel(/dev/video0) Error: GetCurrentChannelNum(101): Failed to find Channel
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-09-21 20:04:15.169 Channel(/dev/video0)::TuneTo(101): Error, failed to find channel.
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-09-21 20:04:15.170 TVRec(1) Error: Failed to set channel to 108.
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-09-21 20:04:15.182 Finished recording Unknown: channel 6148
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-09-21 20:04:16.215 Finished recording Unknown: channel 6148
<massabuntu> yes
<massabuntu> but how i fix it?
<tgm4883_laptop> how is your sat box connected to your mythtv box?
<massabuntu> composite on Hauppauge 250
<massabuntu> only composite imput is acitve
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> where do you get guide data from?
<massabuntu> u saw this "Error: GetCurrentChannelNum(101)"
<massabuntu> xmltv
<massabuntu> maybe the problem is oin the file where the channel are setted
<tgm4883_laptop> it would indicate that mythtv doesn't know about channel 108
<tgm4883_laptop> i think
<massabuntu> yes but where the channel number are setted?
<tgm4883_laptop> this would be in either the db or your xmltv setting
<massabuntu> now work!!!
<massabuntu> i found the problem!.
<massabuntu> i setted in the backend > imput connction>
<massabuntu> preset for tuner
<massabuntu> i setted it to 101 while i had to leave blank
<tgm4883_laptop> so it works now?
<massabuntu> what a stupid
<massabuntu> =)
<massabuntu> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> good
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, ping
<nexusphreez> hey
<tgm4883_laptop> hi?
<nexusphreez> I have an issue with sound.
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu was never meant to be used with sound
<nexusphreez> I get no sound durring dvd playback or while watching tv on the tv tuner
<nexusphreez> lol ,sounds fair
<nexusphreez> no pun intended
<tgm4883_laptop> do you get sound outside of mythtv?
<nexusphreez> yea, I get sound playing video files like avi and mpg and the such.
<nexusphreez> in and out of mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> frontend errors?
<nexusphreez> nope
<nexusphreez> none that i have seen anyway
<nexusphreez> I should say, that i noticed it after letting mythbuntu run a bunch of updates a few month ago.  I just haven't done anything about it until now.
<nexusphreez> I have no idea what updates it did at the time. There were 20 or 30 of them.
<nexusphreez> hmmm..  I also installed a sound equalizer, alsa mixer, around that time as well.
<nexusphreez> I had to install the sound mixer as the audio levels in mythbuntu were too low listen to anything.   And the sound setup in mythbuntu did not change anything.  Once I installed the mixer, I was able to increase audio levels for everything else.
<nexusphreez> any ideas?  Could it just be a setting in the Alsa Mixer that is causing me to not have any sound in dvd playback and tv viewing?
<tgm4883_laptop> nexusphreez, you are using all the internal players?
<tgm4883_laptop> or are you using xine or vlc?
<nexusphreez> How do i find out, because in the mythbuntu control centre i have MPlayer, Xine and VLC all selected.
<nexusphreez> or would this be something in the mythbuntu frontend setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> when you select a dvd to play, do you see a new window open?
<nexusphreez> oh hold on let me try.
<nexusphreez> sorry, the dvd player is set to Internal.
<nexusphreez> and it does not open in a seprate window
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<nexusphreez> can i set it to use one of the other players?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea you can set it to xine or vlc
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<superm1> !vlc | nexusphreez
<Zinn> nexusphreez: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/VLC
<superm1> !xine nexusphreez
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about xine nexusphreez
<superm1> !xine | nexusphreez
<Zinn> nexusphreez: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<RobertLaptop> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<dsbw> Hey, everybody. Still trying to install Mythbuntu on my new mobo. I get tossed into initramfs. I've turned off ACPI where possible, and I can't turn off SATA (it causes a hard-drive boot failure). Ive been running memtest86 for the past 21 hours. 30 passes with 0 errors. Any thoughts on how to proceed?
<RobertLaptop> anyone here setup commandir under Mythbuntu 8.04?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-14
<fluvvell> I'm looking for the dev working on ltsp diskless side of mythbuntu. I've thought about offering some help if I can be of any, even if its just trialling and debugging. My test installs haven't cut the mustard but I'd like to know there was someone working on it before I put much time into it.
<tgm4883> fluvvell, let me poke him and see if he is awake
<fluvvell> great, thanks
<tgm4883> he is in germany, so it's pretty early in the morning for him right now
<fluvvell> oh, right. Does he blog - maybe I could read up first?
<tgm4883> i don't think he blogs
<Egghead> tring to setup diskless server in karic, but when i run ltsp-build-client i get the folloeing error W: Failure trying to run: chroot /opt/ltsp/amd64 /sbin/ldconfig, error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally, any suggestions?
<tgm4883> fluvvell, he hasn't responded, my guess is he is asleep
<fluvvell> ok, no probs. I was just appreciating your own (hardware) setup, noticed you used a treo. I've been on a palm TX and am considering a Pre when (if) they become available. Are you looking that way at all?
<tgm4883> nope, when the HTC hero comes out on sprint in Oct, i'm grabbing that
<tgm4883> the pre didn't really excite me that much
<fluvvell> sry, realise that its way OT.  Yeah, well its not causing huge ripples anywhere.
<fluvvell> Thanks for the pointer. Looks like someone else noting ltsp stuff. I havn't even dug through any mcc scripts but I've manually chrooted into the /opt/ltsp {directory} structure and added packages or fixed stuff
<Egghead> fluvvell, in 9.10?
<fluvvell> Egghead, yes. Have you used chroot before?
<fluvvell> Egghead, sorry in 9.04
<Egghead> yes and no, just when setting up a diskless client, in hardy and jaunty
<fluvvell> Egghead, did you have much success in jaunty? I found it hadn't installed much in the way of packages.
<Egghead> yes, but i had to everything manually
<fluvvell> I ended up making a full system on a usb stick, one that I intend to replace with a diskless mix as soon as I can debug the problem.
<Egghead> i might go back to it, if i cant figure if out
<Egghead> ahh yea im using stick to just boot load
<Egghead> karmic has many nice additions though i would like ot stick with it
<fluvvell> Egghead, any idea how many packages you ended up with? I think on the broken ltsp one I had about 540 and on the full install I ended up with 1500 or so, way more than I need but haven't sorted out the dross yet.
<fluvvell> Egghead, which additions in particular?
<Egghead> in 9.04, from stripped down the /amd64 directory was 1.5 meg, and after loading it up when to about 3.4 i think
<Egghead> the themes and plugins
<fluvvell> Gigabytes I'm assuming?
<Egghead> and various proggie i like to add like sysinfo
<Egghead> oops yea
<fluvvell> I think I ended up with about 3.6 or so too.
<Egghead> and yea it still booted pretty fast
<Egghead> oh well ill try re installing and see if that helps :)
<fluvvell> I've plugged in a usb riser internally and it boots in 30 seconds or so in 9.04
<Egghead> what a usb riser?
<Egghead> my usb stick is old, i was thinking of geting some newer ones that have faster read rates
<fluvvell> when you take usb from motherboard to the backplane of the box. I've just strapped it internally to the case.
<Egghead> oh ic
<fluvvell> yeah, well these ones have peaked at about 18Mb/s  but normally about 8Mb/s
<fluvvell> The thing is with a gigabit lan you can read at sometimes 22MB per second
<Egghead> ahh nice
<fluvvell> So I want to perservere with the ltsp solution until it works and hopefully help make it better.
<Egghead> i was thinking of going gig but the routers are kinda expensive
<fluvvell> routers maybe, but straight switches not too bad
<Egghead> and some of the hd content is jerky, probably could use gig lan
<Egghead> yea but i keep my myth vlan'd from rest of network, so id need a router
<fluvvell> a linux box can serve as a router
<Egghead> what filled up with nics?
<Egghead> hehe
<fluvvell> just two
<tgm4883> Egghead, well yea, or just 2 nics and a switch on one of them
<fluvvell> and plug a switch
<fluvvell> yes, thanks tgm4883
<Egghead> ahhh ic
<Egghead> i guess it would work to keep to lans seperated
<Egghead> i like my router cuz it can vlan and of the 24 ports
<fluvvell> I also have a 4 port nic which has come in handy, but yeah if you want to seperate them.  Your router probably runs linux anyway !
<Egghead> im not sure its an adtran
<Egghead> probably
<Egghead> with your gig lan, you whatch hd videos?
<fluvvell> yeah, I've watched a trailer or two but not a full length. You should be able to watch HD on 100Mb though.
<tgm4883> yea, HD plays fine over 100Mb, 1080i and 720p anyway, not sure about 1080p
<fluvvell> An h264 encoded HD 1080i uses only about 17Mb/s (whoops got to take daughter for a quick driving lesson) ...
<Egghead> yea i start getting small pauses with anthing over 9 gig in size with like a 2hour movie
<tgm4883> strange, that shouldn't be happening
<Egghead> ok well talk to ya later fluvvell
<Egghead> i thought it was netwotk thoughput
<tgm4883> well it does sound like you aren't getting data fast enough
<Egghead> might be the file server too, its an amd 1.8 gig, kinda old
<tgm4883> nope, that should be fine
<tgm4883> what are your transfer speeds like between the two machines/
<Egghead> i dont remeber, i ran i think netstat, but it was a while back
<Egghead> i had to rebuild the server a while back, cuz the raid 5 crashed, so now im just running reg drives :)
<Egghead> well goota get some sleep, good talking with ya
<Egghead> night
<`oobe`> is it true karmic koala wont have stable current version of mythtv only trunk
<superm1> by the time karmic releases the stable version will be 0.22
<`oobe`> really they have a eta
<`oobe`> that seems unlike mythtv developers
<superm1> 2-3 weeks
<`oobe`> do you know if juanty will just upgrade using current mythbuntu repos?
<superm1> not automatically
<superm1> we'll be setting up another ppa for 0.22
<`oobe`> ok nice
<`oobe`> im using avenard repos though
<`oobe`> just thought of that
<superm1> he messed up the epoch i think
<superm1> so you might have troubles
<`oobe`> what is epoch
<superm1> he messed up the version number
<superm1> his version has a 2: at the start, so it's automatically bigger than anything
<`oobe`> oh ok
<`oobe`> i like some of his patches thats why i use it
<`oobe`> but i find it can be a little buggy with playback of some files
<`oobe`> also it used to not start backend properly on most boots i had to add a couple of lines to rc.local to make it work properly
<`oobe`> but recently removed those lines and it starts up fine now
<superm1> if you want to go to 0.22 and karmic, it would probably be easiest to back up your database, and just install from scratch when karmic releases
<`oobe`> yea i will most likely end up doing that
<`oobe`> what if i upgraded juanty > karmic would i end up with .21 packages not upgraded
<superm1> Yup
<superm1> if he has a messed up version number, that's what will happen
<`oobe`> MythTV Version   : 21583-openglvdpau2-nv180
<`oobe`> is that why once i tried to purge his packages and i ended up not being able to install mythbuntu repos correctly
<superm1> Yup
<`oobe`> maybe it will work out cause his site says he will be adding .22 soon
<`oobe`> plus i want to keep this system as i have a lot of other things configured besides mythtv
<superm1> well the other thing is you can downgrade packages in synaptic to get back to the right versions
<`oobe`> so upgrading would be prefered
<`oobe`> oh ok
<superm1> either before or after you upgrade to karmic
<superm1> it's just a little bit of a pain in the ass
<Zinn> superm1: Please watch your language.
<`oobe`> yeah thats a good point
<`oobe`> is Zinn  a bot
<superm1> Yeah
<`oobe`> thats good
<`oobe`> i would hate to think a human had that sort of response time
<superm1> haha
<`oobe`> and was that vigilant and overzealous
<superm1> once karmic releases, we'll probably have to get a little snippet response for telling people a one line command to downgrade packages
<superm1> but we'll need to know the final versions that karmic launches with before we can write such a thing
<Gumby> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<`oobe`> thanks superm1
<frbaresi> Hy
<frbaresi> I'm an Mythtv user and I'm an Mythtv user and I'm having a problem with mythVideo. I've searched all documentation and mailing list, but I haven't found a solution for this problem
<frbaresi> My problem is the font encoding
<frbaresi> For example, if I have a video named "Guimarães" the plugin writes "GuimarÁ£es"
<frbaresi> any idea?
<Essobi> Morning.
<rhpot1991> morning
<tschaefer> hallo
<tschaefer> kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen ?
<tschaefer> hallo
<tschaefer> Kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen ?
<superm1> english here
<superm1> otherwise, #mythtv-de
<Aijse> High im about to update my mythbuntu front end backend to 9.04. Am I in for a rough night of tweaking or is it mostly pollished by now?
<Aijse> My front end is allready 9.04 and had initial problems when opening mythtv
<rhpot1991> Aijse: shouldn't be too many issues, I'd backup your db ahead of time just to be safe though
<jamey> any sugestions on how to get sound working in karmic frontend using hdmi?
<jamey> pulse shows stuff on playback tab but nothing showing on output tab
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-15
<Josh__> Can anyone elaborate what exactly an "Off-Air Channel" is on trunk's upgraded channel scanner?
<foxbuntu> jamey, what is the output of the following: aplay -l
<android60> In 9.10 is there anything that needs to be done to get vdpau going?
<cann> morrn morrn ! =)
<oobe> for some reason mtd seems to be running on my remote frontend and it often seems to use a lot of cpu does anyone know how it gets enabled and disbaled?
<hondo> Hey all -- Fresh Install of Mythbuntu 9.04 and Watch TV offers no love.
<hondo> Specs: Hauppauge 150 (2 of them), FX 5200, AMD 64 Athlon 3500
<hondo> I am not receiving the warning that indicates a failure to connect to backend
<superm1> check permissions on your recording directroy
<superm1> and check the backend logs
<superm1> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<hondo> thanks
<hondo> happen to know the default recording directory <sheepish>
<rhpot1991> !blank% | hondo
<Zinn> hondo: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<hondo> is the name of the directory "recording"
<hondo> Thanks
<rhpot1991> /var/lib/mythtv/recordings I think
<rhpot1991> make sure its setup as a storage directory in mythtv-setup
<hondo> oof -- about that "Security Pin (required)" -- maybe filling this in will help
<hondo> interestingly /var/lib/mythtv/recordings is rwxrwsr-x
<hondo> with the sticky
<hondo> Could the problem be that I'm running the nv drivers?
<hondo> I did select ivtv mpeg-2 (not V4L analog) when setting up it's not that.
<dserban_> is there something I can look at (namely HAL) as to why myth can't insert a dvd?  It can eject the dvd no problem, inserting it doesn't work anymore.  On the commandline eject -t works... not through myth though.
<dserban_> HAL issue?
<rhpot1991> dserban_: meaning it doesn't automount?
<dserban_> well no
<dserban_> it used to be that when I select the "eject dvd" menu item, it would toggle it so that if the tray was open, it would close it...  etc.... no longer works like that.  it just silently does nothing...
<hondo> Thanks all success!
<hondo> dserban_, what about the "load DVD on insert" setting? could that have changed?
<dserban_> hondo, I don't think that's related, but I'll check.  Since it loads it fine, just doesn't close the tray from the menu.
<hondo> FWIW -- I needed to provide the directv.pl channel change script
<MythbuntuGuest09> how do i make diskless client work?
<MythbuntuGuest11> is it possible to boot mythbuntu from a thumb drive?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest11: yes
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest11: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FInstallation%2FFromUSBStick&ei=YNyvSpPxPNPTlAe_2oC6Bg&rct=j&q=ubuntu+flash+drive&usg=AFQjCNGAqxFwbchu0B2n2HkNDDrHttAp1A
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rhpot1991> silly google
<MythbuntuGuest11> so i would just follow those directions using the mythbuntu disk not the ubuntu disk right?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest11: yep
<Weeman> How i can solve, why suspend or hibernate won't work.
<Weeman> When i choose hibernate or suspend, x goes down and only cursor blinks upper left corner.
<Weeman> I have tested bios settings , choices are S3 or S1 or auto. Same problem no matter which is selected.
<gandalfcome> i'm  trying to setup other application that use the mysql db on a fresh mythbuntu install
<gandalfcome> whats the root db pwd?
<tgm4883> gandalfcome, should be your main user password
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-16
<williammanda> back
<williammanda> wow my log file is gone
<williammanda> k...got boxee started and viewing log
<williammanda> I was trying to troubleshoot why some videos play and some don't....
<williammanda> the ones that didn't would close boxeee
<rhpot1991> williammanda: not really the right place for boxee help :)
<oobe> superm1, i managed to downgrade to mythbuntu weekly builds cleanly
<superm1> cool, good
<superm1> pretty straightforward?
<oobe> not really i tried last night and failed
<oobe> but then i found a thing on the mailing list that wanted to do the oppisite for some reason weekly builds was overwriting avenard
<oobe> so i reversed the steps
<oobe> basically all i needed to do was give avenard a lower priority in /etc/apt/prefences
<oobe> */etc/apt/preferences
<oobe> and then i removed all the mythtv packages after backing up the db
<oobe> then i reinstalled and weekly builds were selected instead
<oobe> i didnt need to restore the backup of the database
<oobe> but it would be good to be sure
<superm1> wow sounds like a pain
<oobe> well last night i tryed to force downgrade of like 20 somthing packages
<oobe> and it only produced error messages
<oobe> today after 5 mins of reading it took heaps less time and was successful
<oobe> qwerty
<cann> so iam a bit confused. i got a hvr 4000 (i fixed the faulty firmware thingy) , mythtv 0.22 trunk and i still cant tune dvb-s2 channels. i must be missing something right ? anyone have a clue where i should start looking ? =)
<jussi01> is it just me or is mythbuntu.org down atm?
<Daviey> hmm
<oobe> superm1, since mythtv .22 offical release is so close can i upgrade to trunk weekly builds now and transition smoothly when the offical packages come out if so would i need to modify my sources.list
<jussi01> Can anyone point me to some resources for recommending a tv card for use with mythbuntu? (I need dvb-t with conax)
<oobe> what is conax
<oobe> http://linuxtv.org
<Daviey> mythbuntu.org should be working again, had to switch to the slave server.
<_ben> Yo, just trying out mythtv trunk on ubuntu - wondering if anyone might be able to help with channel scanning issues?
<jussi01> oobe: conax cards are like a chip and pin credit card, but you put them in your set top box.
<oobe> oh ok
<oobe> i only watch free to air
<oobe> we use dvb-t here in austalia though
<jussi01> like this: http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/8054/technisatcardwi8.jpg
<jussi01> Daviey: thanks
<oobe> so its like a cam
<oobe> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Special:Search?search=conax&go=Go
<jussi01> yeah, somehting like that
<oobe> check out that wiki link i sent
<Essobi> Morning.
<oobe> or evening
<superm1> oobe, on jaunty?
<superm1> our official trunk weekly builds will end up eventually being final 0.22 i believe
<oobe> ok nice im in the middle of it now
<oobe> having a few probs
<oobe> but its going ok now
<oobe> does this look ok
<oobe> 2009-09-17 01:04:26.514 Database Schema upgrade complete, unlocking.
<oobe> 2009-09-17 01:24:10.608 Current Schema Version: 1244
<superm1> yeah
<_ben> when's the next build expected?
<superm1> i think they're happening in about 8 hours?
<_ben> sweet!
<superm1> although something was wrong with pushing the last two days
<superm1> Daviey, ping
<superm1> we need to see a log to see what's up, how that part is breaking?
<_ben> I can't see to use the channel scanner, kinda hoping the next build fixes it for me
<Daviey> superm1: o.
<Daviey> doing a manual push now
<_ben> :D
<superm1> Daviey, what was wrong with auto push?
<superm1> Daviey, oh btw, i think you can set the frequency of the -fixes cron job to daily now too.  it will only push if the "Last Changed Rev" has bumped with the delta i made in our weekly build branch
<Daviey> wilco
<ace__> hello all, I just had a crash and it appears, a corruption of a large portion of my mythtv database, I have no backups, can anyone suggest how I should go about rebuilding my database?
<superm1> ace__, try 'repairing' it first with mysql
<superm1> there is an option in mythweb to do it
<superm1> or phpmyadmin
<ace__> yeah
<ace__> already tried
<ace__> it's throughly broke
<ace__> mythconverg.archiveitems
<ace__> Error    : Incorrect file format 'archiveitems'
<ace__> error    : Corrupt
<superm1> ugh yuck :(
<ace__> repeat for at least 10 other tables
<ace__> yeah
<ace__> next time, I setup autobackup
<superm1> you sure you dont have any backups?  at some point automatic backups were enabled already
<ace__> hrmm
<superm1> check your drive that has the recordings on it
<ace__> what would I be looking for?
<ace__> I installed 9.04 a couple months ago
<superm1> look for a tgz in your recordings mount
<ace__> nope :(
<ace__> no .tar.bz2, no  .tgz, no .bz2
<ace__> so, my question, is how to go about rebuilding the database without a reinstall?
<superm1> ace__, well how about this, try to export the database - so you can get whatever data is valid out
<superm1> and then drop the database, load the template database (dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database) and then load your exported database back in
<ace__> sounds like a good idea
 * ace__ figures out how to export the database
<ace__> superm1: perhaps via the mythconverg_backup.pl?
<superm1> use mysqldump
<superm1> !google | ace__
<Zinn> ace__: This seems like a question that you probably could have solved by looking the first few results from a Google search.  Try to make sure to do the appropriate research before asking a question ( http://www.google.com/ )
<superm1> :)
<ace__> mysqldump: Got error: 130: Incorrect file format 'archiveitems' when using LOCK TABLES
<ace__> woot
<ace__> mysqldump -u mythtv -p mythconverg > mythconverg.sql
<ace__> so how do I backup a corrupted database?
<oobe> try to repair it first
<ace__> tried to repair
<ace__> it's broken
<ace__> corrupted badly it seems
<oobe> cron.weekly should back up once a week to /var/backups/
<ace__> hurrah!
<ace__> there are files there!
<oobe> ls -lt /var/backups/
<ace__> last backup was three days ago!
<ace__> saved!
<oobe> nice
<ace__> superm1: you were right, just in a different location
<ace__> alright, so there are a full dump I assume
<ace__> since they're .sql
<ace__> woot, source'd into the database, system is up and running again
<ace__> oobe: thanks for your help
<oobe> np
<ace__> 3 days worth of stuff lost is not too shabby
<ace__> many thanks to the mythbuntu developers for the preconfigured backup
<oobe> mythorphin will help you locate the recordings that arnt in the database
<oobe> then you can choose to re add them or delete them manually
<ace__> awesome
<oobe> thats myth.find_orphans.pl rather
<superm1> Daviey, did you identify the root cause of why pushes weren't working?
<superm1> something silly i hope?
<superm1> so can we be back on autopilot now?
<meshe> after my "thought to be dead" hard drive issue, i'm going to write some code to push my mythtv db backups to my Amazon S3 account
<tgm4883> meshe, not a bad idea
<tgm4883> you could use ubuntuone too
<tgm4883> or dropbox
<meshe> iirc dropbox uses amazon s3
<Daviey> 18:59:07 < superm1> Daviey, did you identify the root cause of why pushes weren't working?
<Daviey> = full
<Daviey>   / = full
<Daviey> So i need to add some cleanup to stop the tarballs being stored after upload
<rhpot1991> I'd use ubuntuone personally, IIRC the cliend is included by default in karmic
<rhpot1991> plus everyone gets free storage out there with karmic
<meshe> rhpot1991: you have a link for that?
<rhpot1991> meshe: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<meshe> thanks
<meshe> 2GB free storage, nice
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> I never checked, is that total storage space or bandwidth per time period?
<rhpot1991> I'd venture total storage space
<meshe> Free Plan, 2GB of Storage
<meshe> says nothing of bandwidth
<rhpot1991> seems like it
<meshe> maybe I'll just write it pluggable.  tie it into the current backup system.  back up locally by default but allow a user to configure an online backup service
<rhpot1991> meshe: if you check the wiki there is a new backup script for .22
<rhpot1991> I believe it may work with .21 too
<rhpot1991> we just tossed the idea out about getting it into a MCC plugin too, so if you lay any of the ground work or want to work with anyone on that, it would be cool
<meshe> what's MCC written in, I haven't looked at the code yet
<rhpot1991> meshe: python
<superm1> Daviey, okay, cool.  just commit the fixes to mythbuntu-weekly's branch then
<meshe> I'll look into it in between working on myths perl binding
<meshe> bindings
<oobe> i just installed the new .22 updates and now mythvideo wont work it complians of incompatable librarys and says to recompile mythtv
<superm1> oobe, check dpkg -l | grep myth
<superm1> do the versions all match
<oobe> mythvideo is 0.22.0~trunk21831 and libmyth-0.22-0   is 0.22.0~trunk21897
<superm1> looks like mythplugins hasn't built yet
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/trunk-0.22/+packages
<oobe> seems like only half of the myth packages have 21897 and the rest are stuck at 21831
<superm1> starts building in 4 minutes
<superm1> since the whole PPA system went down yesterday everything got back logged i think
<oobe> looks like there are 21987 and 21988 aswell
<superm1> just diff between karmic intrepid and jaunty
<superm1> not a big worry i dont think
<oobe> how do i build my packages then :)
<superm1> just wait for the builder to finish
<superm1> it's going right now
<oobe> oh ok
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-17
<oobe> updates came its working now
<oobe> is jamu and ttvdb much the same?
<hipitihop> I have a POV ION 330 with Realtek ALC662 sound, and Mythbuntu 9.04 and I have no sound, someone have tips ?
<orificium> hipitihop: No sound in mythtv or throughout the entire system?
<orificium> oobe: No, Jamu runs as a Cron Job and takes advantage of ttvdb to update all the videos in your database with metadata
<tgm4883> This may sound odd, but can a TV Antenna be damaged so it won't pick up a channel?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: sure why not
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I mean the antenna, not the tuner
<tgm4883> I wonder if thats why I can't pick up NBC on my antenna
<tgm4883> according to antennaweb, it's the same distance as the rest of them
<tgm4883> and I can pick up all except NBC
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: same type though?
<rhpot1991> different antenas are needed for different broadcasts
<tgm4883> both digital
<rhpot1991> the whole color thing
<tgm4883> oh, yea all the same type on that site
<_ben> mmm, no new builds for karmic?
<puff> Hi... I'm trying to install mythbuntu on this PC... I've been wrangling with a "chassis intruded" error, but I *think* that's solved now.
<puff> So, next question is, partitioning... for regular systems, I like to have a distinct physical partition for the system vs. the user data.  This allows me to reinstall the system all day long without having to worry about user data, etc.
<puff> On my laptop, which sadly only has 60GB of disk, I have the / set to 5GB, and /home to 10GB, and the remainder (besides swap, etc) on a "bulk data" partition for data I can reload from physical media if need be (music, etc) so I only have to back up critical user data from /home.
<puff> What's a reasonable system (/) size for mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> 5-10GB
<puff> where does the media data usually live?
<puff> E.g. should I just make /home the big partition?
<tgm4883> /var/lib/mythtv
<puff> Thanks.\
<puff> "The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:  [Errno 5] Input/output error.
<puff> Dangit.
<puff> I'd swear I already did burn the install on the lowest speed, but all the google hits are basically either hapless or finally got results by re-burning the install CD at slowest possible speed.
<themolest> puff have you tried a memtest?
<themolest> I had that kind of problem during an os install ... would always fail at the same point, it was memory
<scovel> The Mythbuntu website is in need of assistance.  It generating MySql errors when I try to get the MD5SUMS or the torrent file.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-18
<puff> themolest: Hm, okay, I'll try a memtest.
<idget5> how do i tell if the backend is running?
<scovel> are you logged into the backend machine?
<puff> I'm just a mythtv beginner, but try "ps -ef | fgrep -i back"
<scovel> ps aux | grep mythbackend
<idget5> k
<scovel> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend status
<scovel> probably a little nicer...
<puff> themolest: Harrum... some of the folks at ubuntuforums.org are seeing results that suggest it might be some problem with existing partitions... so, if memtest doesn't turn anything up, I'll boot into a liveCD and fdisk the drive first...
<idget5> scovel, that worked, thx
<scovel> np
<idget5> cant figure it out... backend is running, but when i click watch tv, nothing...
<scovel> can you watch recording?
<idget5> files cannot be found
<idget5> they are listed, but not found
<scovel> tail /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log should tell you if the backend is doing anything
<scovel> has this been working and it stopped?
<hipitihop> orificium: sorry wnet to bed... the answer is no sounds throughout however I found the following link which I followed to the letter and it now works: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/08/31/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-jaunty-9-04/
<idget5> i switched tuners, got the new h 1600
<idget5> now i get nothing
<idget5> but the channels are all found
<scovel> that shouldn't effect recordings.  You didn't happen to run the backend setup thingy and mess with the storage groups?
<idget5> L: '2008_20090908220000.mpg' should be local, but it can not be found.
<idget5> 2009-09-17 19:14:29.583 ProgramInfo, Error: GetPlaybackURL: '2008_20090908220000.mpg' should be local, but it can not be found.
<idget5> same info over and over
<tgm4883> scovel, thanks for the info, i'm looking into it
<idget5> naw, didnt change the groups
<scovel> ok, do you know where you are storing your recording?
<idget5> the default location
<gbutters> !bl | idget5
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about bl
<gbutters> !bl% | idget5
<Zinn> idget5: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<scovel> LOL, I have no idea what that is...
<scovel> can you look in the default location and see if there are any mpg files there
<idget5> k
<idget5> k zinn also. ill look into it, thx both you
<tgm4883> scovel, I see what happened. I can't fix that right now, but can when I get home
<scovel> k, good luck.  I'll try to get the files later
<tgm4883> scovel, which release are you trying to download?
<scovel> 9.04
<scovel> direct download is taking FOREVER
<scovel> I tried the torrent link and get the MySql error.  Same error getting the MD5SUM
<tgm4883> scovel, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<tgm4883> you can grab the torrent from there as well
<tgm4883> scovel, yea, what happened was the web server went down, so we switched to a backup. The backup apparently doesn't have the MD5SUM or torrents on there
<scovel> ok, thanks
<scovel> my frontend is running Gentoo.  DO NOT WANT.  Thought I'd give Mythbuntu a try since all my other machines are Kubuntu these days.
<idget5> k, i set permissions, so atleast now they are mythtv. but still no joy
<scovel> I'd run the backend setup and make sure recordings are going where you think they are.  While you are in there you can make sure your tuner is configured properly.
<hipitihop> although I have managed to play a cd and a dvd using vlc from the normal ubuntu menus... mythtv won't play either. How do I  get mythtv to play an inserted dvd from myth menus
<idget5> i am going to change the dir, just in case...
<scovel> hipitihop, do you have a menu option "Optical Discs"
<idget5> brb
<hipitihop> scovel: yes I have optical disks option
<idget51> k, i noticed if the backend is not running, the frontend wont go to blank, then homepage. it will tell me it cant connect to backend, which means the backend is doing something wrong and pushed the "watch Tv" back  to homepage of mythtv
<gbutters> !bl% | idget51
<Zinn> idget51: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<tgm4883> website downloads for torrents and MD5SUMS are fixed
<orificium_> I'm running latest trunk,  vdpau is on (otherwise audio stutters), nvidia 750a mobo with 8300/8400 chipset, recently recorded Fringe from HD stream over QAM on local Cable lines,  but the frame jitter makes it unwatchable.  Anythin I can do to improve it?
<orificium_> Have similar issues in VLC and mplayer unfortunately.
<superm1> start out by turning down the deinterlacer with vdpau
<superm1> from 2x to 1x or so
<orificium_> it's off
<superm1> oh and fox is progressive scan anyway
<orificium_> Ok, so deinterlace only applies to 1080i?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> so next thing to do is go into nvidia-settings
<superm1> and turn off vsync
<orificium_> learning ssmoethign new everyday :)
<superm1> i'm not sure if that does anything for vdpau though
<orificium_> yeah I turned off the Enable OpeGL vertical sync for timing
<superm1> there is one for xv too
<orificium_> Yeah, that's on
<superm1> but i dont think it does anything for vdpau
<superm1> try turning it off
<orificium_> ok
<orificium_> woud Ineed to restart?
<superm1> it takes effect immediately
<orificium_> Hm, still looks about the same.  Anything I could try?
<orificium_> I'm using a brisbane 4600  45W
<superm1> those are the big ones.  check the forntend and backend logs to see if they're complaining about a dirty recording at all
<superm1> if that's the cause of it, then you're gonna have a hard time getting the box to keep up
<superm1> they wont go out and say dirty recording, but they would talk about missing frames and such
<superm1> if you have a more powerful box, try to scp the recordings over to that and make sure it can handle them
<orificium_> Unfortunately I don't have anything else at the moment.  I thought about transcoding it.
<orificium_> ARe the logs in /var/log?
<orificium_> indeed they are
<orificium_> I see prebuffering pause and and buffer underrun
<orificium_> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Troubleshooting:Prebuffering_pause might be my friend
<orificium_> hm, once its stopped transcoding, where does that version reside?
<superm1> it replaces the file
<oobe> anyone have probs with mythvideo and jump points
<oobe> in trunk
<oobe> also video listings doesnt remember last position
<hondo> Is there a place to turn on Bob deinterlacing in Jaunty
<hondo> ?
<dserban_> wow I remember why I hate lirc
<oobe> hondo of course there is
<jcm100> Has anyone been using 9.10 alpha 6 yet?
<jcm100> anyone here?
<_ben> superm1: Yo, we were discussing the weekly builds - any idea when an updated one might appear in karmic?
<tgm4883> _ben, in karmic officially? or just packages built for karmic?
<_ben> officially i guess, the buildy thingy broke didn't it? and stopped pushing to the karmic repo
<tgm4883> _ben, I don't think so, let me check
<tgm4883> _ben, looks fine to me https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/trunk-0.22
<superm1> _ben, in karmic itself?  or automatic builds?
<superm1> automatic should be happening automagically still
<superm1> we were in the middle of a freezish for a6 so nothing has been pushed to the archive for karmic for a few days
<superm1> so hopefully during or after the weekend an updated snapshot to karmic is in ordedr
<_ben> ah, ok - cheers =)
<puff> themolest: Heya... ran memtest, found no problems.
<puff> themolest: I thought I remembered burning the CD at a lower speed, but not at speed 1.  Turns out that it was the lowest speed possible in CD/DVD creator, 4.7.  Brasero also doesn't go lower than 4.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-19
<puff> I'm not sure what the heck is going on, but this is crazy-making.
<puff> The universal advice about "The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:  [Errno 5] Input/output error." is to burn a new disk, preferably at the slowest possible speed.
<puff> Which I'm trying, but so far I've gone through about 5 CDs, every one of whci got me some sort of "an error occurred message.  Wtf?
<superm1> puff, can you just burn to a usb stick instead?
<superm1> maybe your cd drive is having troubles
<puff> I'm not sure this box can boot from USB.  I don't remember seeing that option...
<superm1> most boxes manufacturered in the last few years can
<puff> Yeah, but it's a coupel years old... right at that in-between point.
<puff> I have a handful of 4B USB keys here.
<puff> I had to fiddle the boot order on the myth-box-to-be several times, and it didn't list USB boot as an option, I'm pretty sure.
<puff> Asus p4p800s-x motherboard.
<puff> Hm, proving hard to find a clear answer on google.
<puff> Damn, I hate search engine spam.
<Zinn> puff: Please watch your language.
<puff> Hm, found a forum post that sort of implies it's a default behavior:
<puff> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20080117231949171&board_id=1&model=P4P800S-X&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
<puff> Okay, so I'll give it a shot... hm.
<puff> Hm, so how do you make a mythbuntu bootable USB installer?
<puff> E.g. if oyu just want to make a bootable ubuntu thumbdrive, you just install to the USB device.
<puff> Ah, there's a section in the manual about it.
<superm1> use usb-creator
<puff> Ah, that's only for making a client thumbdrive, not an installer.
<superm1> nope, that's for making an installer
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/usb-creator
<puff> superm1: No, I meant the manual section about thumb drives.
<superm1> oh
<puff> REading up on usb-creator now...
<puff> Yay, it works.
<puff> Now  I just need to put some media on that bio.
<puff> Dang dog
<puff> Sorry, dog decided to come put his head on my keyboard.
<puff> Anyway, now I just need to stick a few of my larger media-containing drives onto that machine.
<puff> And also look into getting a cable card or somethign.
<MarcT> hello
<MarcT> I was told I might be able to find an ubuntu myth maintainer in here.
<puff> Dunno.
<puff> a
<puff> This is something of a slow motion channel... MarcT: The folks here have ben very slow to respond, but helpful when they do.
<puff> MarcT:  So, ask your question and hang around to wait for the answer :-).
<MarcT> I was told that the ubuntu maintainers might be able to assist with inserting the svn revision into the version.cpp.
<MarcT> I'm using gentoo which has a method that is supposed to do it, but that method is broken. And that finding out how it is done in ubuntu might help me resolve that issue.
<oobe> MarcT, wow this was ages ago but i think if you need help you will need to be more specific about the source and package you are refering to
<MarcT> mythtv
<MarcT> I found a dirty fix, copy the .svn in to the working folder.
<Technophil> Can someone advise me on fixing "broken apt package cache" when trying to re-enable mythtv on mythbuntu 9.04 that I think was originally 8.10?
<Technophil> Seems to me there has become version conflict between 8.10 and 9.04
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-20
<superm1> Technophil, run apt-get -f install
<Technophil> Already did that, got 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Technophil> Also ran sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get u
<Technophil> (via Google)
<Technophil> superm1: System monitor says its now 9.04 however Synaptic repositories still refers to the 8.10 CD, so I am not sure what is expected where...(!) and I am thinking might pay to just do a clean install.
<Technophil> This box is a frontend so its not such a big deal to reinstall....just the hours involved, however perhaps there is a relevant issue and / or a fix?
<Technophil> Its also a vdpau box running JYA's stuff, perhaps that might be relevant?
<mrand> Howdy!  Finally getting around to upgrading to 9.04 (I couldn't afford the downtime this summer if anything broke), so I'm issuing a "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop".  I'm wondering if I should continue this though, because what it wants to remove looks wrong.  Stuff like:  libmyth-python mytharchive mythtv-backend mythtv-backend-master mythvideo
<mrand> I'm guessing that it is removing those because of some dependency issue, but I can't figure out what or why.  Any ideas/hints?
<superm1> mrand, Ooh that's potentially bad
<superm1> I bet it's because of msyql, there is a bug opened against mysql-server about something like that
<mrand> Depends: mythtv-database (=0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu8) but 0.21.0+fixes21768-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1 is to be installed
<mrand>  Depends: mythtv-backend but it is not going to be installed
<mrand> That was the synaptic depends output for mythtv-backend-master, BTW.
<superm1> mrand, interesting, the weekly repos should have been getting disabled for the upgrade
<superm1> mrand, if you could leave that box in this state, mvo in #ubuntu-devel can probably help identify what's up on Monday
<superm1> he maintains the release upgrader
<mrand> mythmusic and others are at 21768, but mythbackend and mythvideo are at 19961 and 19556.  Unfortunately this is my production box that I'm upgrading to 9.04.  I realized after my last note above that weekly isn't enabled any more.
<mrand> I enabled the PPA, and it found the 21768.
<superm1> well you can let it do that removal stuff and then just manually get stuff reinstalled
<superm1> wouldn't do too much harm
<superm1> Technophil, JYA's stuff has broken version numbers, so i wouldnt be surprised if that was the root cause
<Technophil> superm1: I am in the final throws of upgrade.....  so guess I'll find out!  Just adding his stuff now...
<superm1> Technophil, you are better off with 0.22 and native vdpau support (imo)
<mrand> I agree with superm1, technophil.
<Technophil> I guess that means its got past that point....  I presume that means FE/BE and FE must all be upgraded?
<superm1> Yes
<Technophil> Well having got this far might as well finish it off....if you are interested of its functioning I'll let you know...
<Technophil> (And if its not then I'll be taking your advice also!)
<Technophil> Anyone know what mythbuntu 9.10 will install?
<superm1> 0.22
<superm1> it's already part of the 9.10 repos
<Technophil> Is that available to install now?
<Technophil> (Obviously not final)
<superm1> Yeah
<superm1> you can grab a cd image from cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu
<Technophil> OK Thanks, that was my last question!
<mrand> Time to reboot.  bbl (hopfully)!
<superm1> there are both daily images and a karmic alpha 6
<superm1> gl mrand  :)
<Technophil> I suppose karmic alpha 6's ok to go with and can be kept up to date from there?
<superm1> that's the theory at least
<superm1> the major breakage should be done by now
<Technophil> I guess that breakage means breakage of the mountain of getting 0.22 working....!
<superm1> well that was the first set of breakage, the next was switching to upstart from sysvinit
<superm1> it broke all of *buntu karmic for like two days, to the point where you couldn't boot the system
<Technophil> Ouch!
<superm1> thankfully, that's all sorted out though now, and there are no other major things planned with such potential to break
<superm1> should just be bug fixes
<mrand> *phew*...  up and everything works.  Minor strangeness: transitioning from top level to second level menu is very so to repaint.
<mrand> so = slow
<Technophil> 93 tickets.......93 known bugs?
<superm1> check that you have the right driver being used mrand /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> well those are 93 mythtv tickets.  all sorts of integration issues still exist on mythbuntu too
<superm1> mrand has been doing a phenomenal job in triaging and tracking a ton of them :)
<mrand> Thanks. :-)
<Technophil> Well....is there a better OS to run with?  ubuntu or mythbuntu or nothing in it?
<Technophil> It seems to me ubuntu may be better if one wants to keep other apps more up to date e.g. vlc?  Otherwise not much else?
<mrand> I didn't see that they'd knocked more out, in addition to the ones that continue coming in.  I was really surprised how quickly they resolved those two I submitted late last night.  I was expecting them to say they needed better back traces.
<mrand> Technophil: it's really a matter of personal preference.  You can get all the same apps either way.
<mrand> standard will install extra stuff that a media machine doesn't need
<mrand> open office, etc.
<superm1> Technophil, well so keep in mind that mythbuntu and ubuntu share the same repos. anything you find in ubuntu is available and installable in mythbuntu too
<superm1> its more of a remix of what gets installed
<superm1> to start with
<superm1> and actually vlc is installed in the default install of mythbuntu whereas it isn't in ubuntu :)
<mrand> hehehe, oh yeah, that's right.
<mrand> My machine is multi-purpose, so I initially chose to do ubuntu and then added mythbuntu-control-center.
<Technophil> Where I am (NZ) the latest VLC for live H264 is relevant.    Still maybe mythtv 0.22 is going to take over, especially with the vdpau advantage.
<Technophil> Any of you had any experience of running two video cards simultaneously - essentially I want 2 simultaneous outputs, one is HD via component using a PCIe card (no problem there) and a second PCI card (9400GT) to output composite scaled down SD video copy of the HD.
<superm1> i'm not sure that's actually doable
<Technophil> The SD is to feed a SD analogue modulator for old TV's to watch the same video in differing rooms
<Technophil> Would it be doable with a 150?
<superm1> if the same card had two different outputs, say component and composite, then you can do clone mode on the card itself
<Technophil> The composite out is common with the component blue output with the NVIDIA card adapters = means only one or the toher but not both off the same card...
<superm1> aw too bad
<Technophil> I suppose I could change the TV to one with a digital input, (its only has component HD inputs) and then clone the DVI/VGA to composite.  I think the 9500's will only drive two outputs though, although they do have 3 outs so maybe they'll drive a TV (DVI) a general VGA screen and a composite?  Hmm That would mean need to clone the DVI and composite and a separate X for the general desktop....  SOunds like a big ask also....
<superm1> you can only drive two at a time generally
<superm1> sounds to me like you are trying to do too much with the box
<superm1> i'd leave it for TV usage with the DVI and composite in mirror mode
<superm1> and then another box for general desktop
<Technophil> superm1:  Hmmm more $!!  OK I appreciate your advice.
<Technophil> Damn the vdpau plaback profile now needs a key press to increment.......is there a file one can edit - >2000  is getting a bit much!
<Zinn> Technophil: Please watch your language.
<Technophil>  the vdpau plaback profile now needs a key press to increment.......is there a file one can edit - >2000  is getting a bit much!
<oobe> anyone know about the /etc/init.d/ scripts needing to be updated when switching to trunk
<oobe> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop wont work anymore now i have upgrade
<oobe> i can only assume my old mythtv init scripts are still there and need to be modified and updated
<oobe> it seems to work now must of need a reboot
<Technophil> superm1: JYA's new Frontend is actually working, all be it a little flaky that is typical of myth as it currently is...
<luke> anyone using antec fusion remote case for matx boards?
<ourtv> i leave on the myth box all the time.  but every morning when i go to watch recordings there are always some shows which give the error message that the recording file is empty.  i reboot and then don't have the problem again until late at night until after i go to bed.
<ourtv> i see errors in the logs but i see errors in the logs when things seem to be working, too.  anyway, i did the log grabber thing and it says to paste this here for support: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2a371c4b
<ourtv> i'd appreciate help in pointing out which of the error messages is the cause.
<oobe> every time i install mythtv updates i recieve errors that mythtv-database has the incorrect password my sql root password is not blank so i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database and in sends me in a loop of not being able to specify the password
<oobe> Failed to create or modify database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<oobe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<oobe> [sudo] password for oobe:
<oobe> Failed to connect to database (incorrect admin password)
<oobe> Failed to create or modify database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<oobe> Try:
<oobe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<oobe> so basically what im saying is i type the correct password every single time during dpkg-reconfigure but it fails to understand and proceeds to ask again despite being given the correct password
<oobe> can login from a shell using the correct password with mysql -uroot -p
<mrand> oobe: What version are you on?  That might help someone answer your question.
<oobe> trunk
<oobe> but i think it was happening before i upgraded
<oobe> im not convinced its a real problem
<oobe> but it might be possible i am missing important tables being updated or added
<_ben> mmm, i get quite choppy dvd playback - any ideas what to investigate?
<_ben> got a sata dvd player
<mike_hurley_1> so i'm using mythbuntu alpha 6 and was wondering if the default mythbuntu theme assumes 1280x720?
<mike_hurley_1> looking at some of the fanart backdrops, and some come from themoviedb.org as 1920x1080, they appear to be chopped off down to about 1280x720
<mike_hurley_1> alpha 6 for karmic of course
<mike_hurley_1> i just checked, and the backdrop is chopped to use the left/top most 1280x720
<superm1> gbutters, ^
<superm1> i think the theme comes in at 1280x720 and scales, gbutters will know for sure though
<mike_hurley_1> ok, it appears to not scale
<mike_hurley_1> it takes the 1080, chops to 720, and scales to 1080
<gbutters> mike_hurley_1: That has been fixed
<mike_hurley_1> theme problem or mythvideo?
<gbutters> mike_hurley_1: theme
<mike_hurley_1> is there a cache i need to clean out or will the next time around show the larger images better?
<mike_hurley_1> after updating
<gbutters> mike_hurley_1: update from here https://launchpad.net/~gbutters/+archive/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu and clear the cache in /home/<user>/.mythtv/themecache
<gbutters> mike_hurley_1: the manager screen is messed up on it but everything else works and looks alot better
<mike_hurley_1> the old video manager screen?
<gbutters> mike_hurley_1: yes
<superm1> gbutters, i can push an updated theme to karmic too if it's in good order
<gbutters> superm1: ok let me push it up
<gbutters> superm1: revision 57
<superm1> cool k gbutters
<superm1> thanks
<mike_hurley_1> once it's in karmic, how long until apt-get can get it?
<superm1> mike_hurley_1, if you are on archive.ubuntu.com mirror, probably 2-3 hours
<superm1> if you are on another mirror, a couple hours more
<mike_hurley_1> ok
<mike_hurley_1> i'm on whatever the default is for alpha6
<superm1> well it depends on what location you picked for timezeon
<mike_hurley_1> US Central time
<superm1> you were probably put on a US mirror then
<mike_hurley_1> is mythbuntu/ubuntu dev centralized or all you guys on different mirrors too?
<mike_hurley_1> centralized meaning where stuff gets pushed to for apt to find it i guess
<superm1> well all development gets pushed to launchpad, and launchpad publishes to archive.ubuntu.com, and all mirrors around the world mirror it from there
<mike_hurley_1> thanks guys. i'll check out the fix later. bye
<sigkill_> hey, anyone here use the diskless stuff you can do on a backend?
<_ben> yo, anyone about?
<superm1> !hi | _ben
<Zinn> _ben: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<_ben> mmm, testing something
<_ben> changing dvd drive speed to 12x may have sorted my stuttering/choppy dvd playback
<_ben> it's better - still a little choppy tho
<_ben> running out of ideas to try :/
<superm1> with 0.22?
<superm1> i'm seeing choppiness too, but i've not been sure whether to attribute it to lower end hardware
<superm1> xine can handle it, but i've never had good luck with mythtv Internal player
<_ben> mmm
<_ben> yes, using trunk
<superm1> you might want to raise it on #mythtv-users and/or make a ticket
<_ben> recorded TV is perfect - DVD playback outside of mythtv is fine
<superm1> yeah same here
<superm1> shame too, because i've switched to using Internal for all other mythvideo
<_ben> Yeah
<_ben> mmm
<_ben> superm1: you on the mailing list?
<_ben> (mythtv-users)?
<superm1> _ben, on a secondary email adddress that i never check (it's only so i can respond to a mailing list post if i ever need to)
<_ben> mm
<_ben> might just leave it for the momemnt
<_ben> what cpu do you use btw?
<superm1> _ben, model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
<superm1> but i run a 32 bit install so that i can have flash
<_ben> same
<_ben> well
<_ben> running E2180 @ 2.00GHz, 2GB ram
<superm1> i need more ram, i've only got a gig and this is a combo box
<_ben> hehe
<_ben> i think i could use more ram too - it's lightly swapping
<superm1> i axed my old separate backend because it was too loud
<_ben> don't thing thats causing the stuttering tho
<superm1> for me its a little more than light..
<superm1> Swap:          556        358        198
<superm1> (total, used, free)
<_ben> Swap:      6016300       8232    6008068
<_ben> :)
<superm1> that's definitely not causing the stuttering, i can run it as the box is freshly started up
<superm1> and same problems with dvd playback for me
<_ben> yeah
<_ben> i mentioned it in mythtv-users but i suspect the devs avoid that chan :p
<_ben> i know i would
<superm1> well they're present there, just they dont focus on everything in there
<_ben> yeah
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-20
<sircolin> has anyone got the string to play movies using mplayer as the alternate player ?
<sircolin> or a good link
<fab5freddy> can somebody help me upgrade my version?
<fab5freddy> i am using an unstable pre-release
<rhpot1991> !autobuilds | fab5freddy
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about autobuilds
<rhpot1991> !autobuild | fab5freddy
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about autobuild
<rhpot1991> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<rhpot1991> fab5freddy: ^
<fab5freddy> i am not using mythbuntu though.  i am using ubuntu + mythtv does this make a different?
<rhpot1991> fab5freddy: nope same packages
<fab5freddy> ok thanks.  hopefully it will fix my issue.  all my channels work except for 5.1 but 5.2 works.  go figure.
<fab5freddy> 5.1 locks but never shows a picture using high cpu until i manually end the process
<fab5freddy> i followed the process now i can't connect to the database anymore (:
<fab5freddy> ok i fixed it.  but still getting the same issue for 5.1 nonot loading
<qwebirc80888> First of all, is it considered a faux pas to lob your HTPC out the window after working with it with no headway for three hours?
<qwebirc80888> 'cause I'm getting close to it.
<rhpot1991> qwebirc80888: it would be much more helpful for all if you would state your problems
<qwebirc80888> Yeah, that was my second of all.
<qwebirc80888> Okay, I'm running a p4 system, 512 megs of . . .
<qwebirc80888> 512 megs of ram, an MX4000, and my capture card is a Philips SAA7135
<qwebirc80888> When I hop into the front end and select watch TV, it gives me a "please wait," then hops back into the front end home.
<qwebirc80888> I hop into the back end and try to configure the video source, I can't find any channels when I search under TV. Any other source and it crashe
<qwebirc80888> Not super helpful, huh?
<rhpot1991> sounds like an issue with your tuner card, and I'm unfamiliar with that card sorry
<rhpot1991> you should try the forums, and check out info on that card on the mythtv wiki
<rhpot1991> !forums | qwebirc80888
<Zinn> qwebirc80888: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<rhpot1991> if you check your logs when you try to watch tv there should be something useful in there, but it seems that you don't have your card fully setup yet
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<qwebirc14165> directv ir help needed
<qwebirc14165> if i pick the proper blaster for directv in mythbuntu controll center what do i enter for exernal chanel script on backent input sources
<tgm4883> qwebirc14165, you need to copy the external channel change script and use that
<qwebirc14165> ok whenever i put the directory for it on the backend i loose livetv totally using hdpvr and directv
<tgm4883> look in the logs
<tgm4883> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<qwebirc14165> logs say permission denied
<qwebirc14165> 010-09-20 17:23:21.085 TVRec(1): Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV 2010-09-20 17:23:21.093 TVRec(1): HW Tuner: 1->1 sh: /usr/share/lirc/extras/transmitters/directtv/general.conf: Permission denied
<qwebirc14165> where should i put the file so that permission is not denied
<tgm4883> thats cool, leaving when you don't get an answer right away is fine
<tgm4883> it's not like I don't have anything better to do than to help
<Gibby> i was just going to help him, i just set mine up last week for directv and ir blaster
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-21
<rhpot1991> !iso | Gibby
<Zinn> Gibby: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.24. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<rhpot1991> Gibby: you may be getting that
<Gibby> rhpot1991: so that means i would have to use nfs mounts or move the iso to the frontend right?
<tgm4883> Gibby, yep, until 0.24
<tgm4883> it's already fixed in 0.24
<Gibby> tgm4883: hmmmph...
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> or stop using ISOs
<rhpot1991> Gibby: pretty easy to just nfs share
<rhpot1991> and then make the file structure look the same
<rhpot1991> and it will behave just like storage groups
<Gibby> yeah yeah i know, i am just going to rip it, they are far and few between
<Gibby> doing that work around got rid of the rest of the storage groups
<Keithamus> Is radiotimes xmltv data feed down for anyone else? It just shows me the copyright message and no listings...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-22
<russell5> if i uninstall mythbackend from synaptic does it take config files with it?
<mrand> russell5: in general removing things via synaptic, apt, or aptitude only removes the executables, not config files
<russell5> thats what i thought
<tgm4883> russell5, mrand although you can get synaptic to remove config files too if that is what you are after
<russell5> yeah i saw that thanks. i just compiled form source so wanted to remove the packages
<qwebirc97568> Is it OK to ask for Mythbuntu custom live cd service (I will pay service) and/or for MythTV custom plugin?
<tgm4883> it's ok to ask, I'm not sure anyone will help you
<qwebirc97568> More clear, where is the best place to post it, because it is not about the help, it is job.
<christip> Hi. I've installed mythbuntu 10.10 beta. I activated mythweb via mythbuntu control centre (I use password protection) but everytime I go to mythweb I only get a white page. The standard html "It works!" index file works prefectly. Does anybody have a hint to get mythweb working properly?
<rhpot1991> christip: check your apache logs
<christip> I use the latest mythtv weekly build (trunk).
<Gibby> christip: try adding /mythweb to the end
<Gibby> of your url
<christip> I tried /mythweb withour success
<christip> I get the following errors in apache2 logs:
<christip> PHP Warning: file_get_contents(modules_path/_shared/lang/English.lang): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/classes/Translate.php on line 166
<christip> PHP fatal error: Failed to open translation file: modules_path/_shared/lang/English.lang in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/classes/Translate.php on line 170
<christip> File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<christip> I found a way to solve the problem (not a real solution, just one for me)
<christip> The mistake must be in the Translate.php. Instead of "$path = modules_path.'/'.module.'/lang/'.$language.'.lang'; I wrote the direct path to the German.lang
<Toast> I've got an odd problem with a new mythbuntu system. The system is perfectly stable running stress or memory tests, and seems happy playing recorded TV, but when I try to play HD from BBC iplayer, after about 5 min, the machine hard locks up and needs to be power cycled. It's an Athalon 64 with Nvidia graphics. Any help debugging this would be appreciated.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-23
<BLZbubba> is there an easy way to just add the backend to a text-only ubuntu server install?
<qwebirc21572> i am having a diffucult time getting mkv files to play through mythvideo (10.04) i'm not sure what i'm missing or how to set mythbuntu up for this
<rhpot1991> qwebirc21572: odds are you don't have videos of that extension enabled, check the mythvideo settings
<qwebirc21572> mkv and avi extensions are both set for the internal player on default and neither types of video will play
<qwebirc82026> I am trying to install the mythbrowser, but it is currently telling me that the package mythbrowser isn't available
<qwebirc82026> Any suggestions on how to either add it to the sources.list or download it seperately?
<maeglin> I see a mythbrowser package. What repository are you using? I have .23-1 fixes, instructions here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<superm1> if you are on a 0.24 build, it's a known issue right now
<superm1> the PPA's are lagging for the builds
<superm1> we're looking for a short term solution still, and have plans for a long term solution
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-24
<pteague> this is weird... for some reason some of my recordings seem to randomly change between left & right audio & right audio at normal level & left audio almost non-existent... any ideas on what i can try to balance the audio?
<maeglin> Oooops, I hosed my videometadata table by doing a scan from a partially configured frontend. I have an backup, but it appears to be the .22 version of the table. Can someone point me to the new schema or the .22 -> .23-1 upgrade script? I'm getting a "Unknown column 'releasedate' in 'field list'". Much thanks.
<rhpot1991> maeglin: /usr/share/mythtv/sql
<rhpot1991> I think
<maeglin> /usr/share/mythtv/sql is empty
<rhpot1991> maeglin: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes/annotate/head:/debian/mythtv_0.23.0.sql
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes : contents of debian/mythtv_0.23.0.sql at revision 321
 * syb is here looking for rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> syb: whats up?
<syb> rhpot1991: How do you like to take patches to MythExport?
<rhpot1991> syb: whats the patch do?
<syb> I found that the latest package for Maverick, and trunk code, has newsetupsave.cgi instead of setupsave.cgi
<syb> in usr/share/mythtv/mythexport/setup.cgi
<rhpot1991> oh well thats not good
<syb> rhpot1991: I decided to look for you on IRC... because a 3 letter change in a single file doesn't really require a patch or bug report if you can edit it now-ish? :-)
<rhpot1991> syb: bug report would be the most useful now
<syb> ok. I can login to Launchpad later.
<rhpot1991> repos are locked, so I'm prob gonna have to go out of my way to get the fix in
 * rhpot1991 checks his box to see how he missed that
<syb> rhpot1991: And the nice layout tweaks I've done on my copy today - bug report in Launchpad too?
<syb> rhpot1991: And one spelling mistake in save_system_setup.cgi - s/You man need/You may need/
<rhpot1991> ya LP is prob the best, trying to think if there is a better place for the tweaks
<rhpot1991> what kinda layout tweaks did you do?
<syb> And is the 2.2 series meant to be able to run without a "mythexport_settings.cfg"? I tried that and found otg.cgi fails without it.
<rhpot1991> syb: ya I started to outline the new configuration method in the wiki
<rhpot1991> trying to simplify things so people aren't so confused by all the inputs, and keep it open enough that you can customize it to your liking
<syb> rhpot1991: Layout tweaks: Adjusting whitespace in setup.cgi, adding heading tags, css font size tweak. Just making it easier to scan down the page.
<rhpot1991> make a bug about the otg.cgi failing too, and I'll check that out, make sure you mention what configs you don't have and what the error is
<rhpot1991> I prob shoulda nuked everything off this box while testing, old files around seem to have caused a few issues there
<rhpot1991> throw them in a patch in a bug report I think, and I'll see what I can get pushed in and what I can't, SRUs are a pain
<rhpot1991> try to pay attention if I update the bug reports, I'll need you to give any fixes a thumbs up at a later point
<syb> rhpot1991: Yer, I like the new configuration method better, except that I think user defined configurations should go in /etc/mythtv/mythexport/configs/
<syb> rhpot1991: Ok then, I'll file several bug reports with patches attached. "bzr diff" output good enough for you?
<rhpot1991> web interface definitely needs some work, so any changes there are much appreciated
<rhpot1991> it gets neglected each release
<rhpot1991> syb: ya that should do
<rhpot1991> for the little thigns you don't really need patches
<rhpot1991> just say whats wrong and as long as I have a bug to remind me thats good
<syb> rhpot1991: Ok. I'll test my ExportToMP3.pm configuration module then go sleep before the sun rises... ;-)
<rhpot1991> syb: mp3 is pretty easy you can rook the ffmpeg from the old source if you need.  I plan on doing the old configs on my site to download like the wiki/web interface links to, just haven't gotten them done yet
<rhpot1991> also notice you can use things not ffmpeg now if you want :)
<rhpot1991> ffmpeg -y -i <input> -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab $audioBR -vn  <output>
<syb> rhpot1991: Yer, like send email or upload a recording somewhere or instant message notification. :-)
<maeglin> rhpot1991: thanks for the help. Note to self - make backups after every step :)
<tmba> hi all, I upgraded my mythbuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 on both frontend and backend. Now I get the error "Error: MythTV database has newer TV schema (1254) than expected (1244)."..   Googling the problem it seems my backend and
<tmba>  frontend are running different versions of ythtv and that I need to upgrade one of the systems (I guess frontend?). The strange thing is, both systems were upgraded simultaneaously. I'm happy to do the upgrade, but not sure  how as all seems to be up-to-date on both systems right now. How to fix?
<tmba> nah, never mind. I just found out about auto-builds. I'm sure enabling those will help solve my issue.
<surlyjake> i set up a mythbuntu backend without intending to connect another computer running a frontend. how do i reconfigure the backend to allow a remote frontend to connect?
<tgm4883> surlyjake, use MCC and active the mysql service (or is it mythtv service?)
<surlyjake> ok. so mysql needs to run on eth0 instead of just the loopback?
<tgm4883> right
<rhpot1991> your backend then has to use the external facing ip and not localhost too
<tgm4883> true, you need to set it up on each system
<qwebirc69293> I am trying Mythbuntu live and i had to log out and log in. What is the live cd username and password?
<qwebirc69293> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc69293> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc69293> !login
<Zinn> If 9.10 upgrade broke auto-login for you, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/463314
 * rhpot1991 goes to help only to realize they are gone
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-25
<miststlkr> allo all.   I have a series in my video gallery where the file names for one season were accidentally capitalized differently, not it is listed in the list view as a separate show.  I have since renamed the files correctly and i I manually go through each show and remove metadata individually, then scan for changes, it moves the files over correctly.  how might I automate this process?
<tgm4883> miststlkr, I don't think there is going to be a way to automate that
<tgm4883> you could automate the grabbing of the data by using jamu
<tgm4883> but not removing the metadata
<tgm4883> you might be able to get fancy by crafting something with the python bindings though
<miststlkr> tgm4883:  I was hoping jamu might have a little something for me.   not horrible.. just one season worth of shows...
<tgm4883> you might try looking at the jamu options and see if there is a regather data for all shows
<miststlkr> tgm4883:   Almost done at this point... was more of a "for future refrence" thing.. there's a lot I don't know about this system, I won't know to ask till I run into these problems :-P
<miststlkr> however, the entire [8-season] set gets a "N matches Found"  which I can set in the jamu-conf file, I believe....
<miststlkr> no*
<tgm4883> miststlkr, do you have your naming convention set up right?
<tgm4883> filename that is
<miststlkr> tgm4883:  yes, works 99% of the time, this one in particular has a US and a UK version, so I named them accordingly, apparently jamu balked at that.. UK version processed fine, US didn't [[presumably leave the US out of the filename, but I like it there]  I remember having to manually tell jamu to use a specific series ID for a given series before, I'll just look that up again
<miststlkr> I'll have to read through the documentation again :-\   I'm pretty sure you just add the line to /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/jamu.conf
<keithamus> Is radiotimes XMLTV not working for anyone else?
<keithamus> Does anyone here use the radiotimes XMLTV feed, and is it down for you? All I get is the copyright notice and no actual data.
<jean_> hi, I have a problem with mapping mz Remote to the mythtv - irw says, that lirc recieves them ok, but mythtv wont use them, when i try in ~/.lirc/mythtv added for example new mapping for MyTV, in frontend, when I try to map it to the jump action, keypress is not displayed and key is not registered:( please help
<duffydack> Ive got mythtv installed in a vm, using mythbuntu iso and a couple of videos in the appropriate folder which the frontend (same machine) sees and plays fine, however I have installed mythtv-frontend on my other real laptop (ubuntu netbook 10.04) and the frontend runs but has no menu entry for Watch Videos, it only has Watch recordings.  I have set up the database info correctly, I even install another mythbuntu vm and set it as fr
<duffydack> ontend and it works ok.
<keithamus> Anyone get anything but a copyright notice from a url like this: http://xmltv.radiotimes.com/xmltv/94.dat
<Zinn> [xmltv.radiotimes.com]
<duffydack> ah..I had to install the mythvideos packages... odd its not already installed
<keithamus> http://www.crustynet.org.uk/~xmltv-tester/squeeze/package/ seems like its been failing a lot recently on the latest deb packages - anyone else experiencing this?
<Zinn> [www.crustynet.org.uk] XMLTV Debian package 0.5.57-3
<microm> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<microm> I get a boot error from my mythbuntu usb stick in the acer revo r3610, but the usb stick boots fine in another computer
<microm> There is no "RevoBoot" to disable in the BIOS.
<microm> Maybe I should try the 32-bit version? Or an older version (I just tried the latest 10.04 amd64)
<toon> ÇÑ´´Õ¤èÐ
<microm> go it! I needed to erase the first 512B on the USB stick, then copy the mbr like so -> dd if=/usr/share/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sdc
<microm> (from my gentoo system)
<Time> hey. I just did a fresh install of mythbuntu 10.04. When I load and chown -R mythtv:mythtv my videos into /var/lib/mythtv/videos/, they still don't load up. I even tried /home/mythtv/videos and no luck still. In previous versions, I had to refresh the video cache. I read that in newer versions, this is not needed.
<Time> What am I doing wrong?
<tgm4883> Time, you need to "scan for changes" in mythvideo
<tgm4883> hit M, then scan for changes
<microm> is the dhcp client installed with mythbuntu? I can't get networking to work.
<Time> tgm4883: thank you!
<CyL> is www.mmythbuntu.org down?
<gregl> CyL: Seems to be down for me also..
<PMantis> Is mythbuntu.org down? I can't seem to get to it... browser waits and waits...
<gregl> Seems so..
<PMantis> Hmm
<PMantis> Know of any mimrror?
<PMantis> err mirror
<gregl> I think there is one in Europe,but not sure what the address is..
<CyL> gregl: thanks for the advice
<gregl> np
<PMantis> I want a 10.04 guide for building diskless frontends. I assume it uses ltsp-build-client, but want to know about other details, like video drivers, etc.
<superm1> if you are just trying to grab the iso http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/lucid/release/
<superm1> Daviey, ^
<superm1> Gibby_2, was your diskless stuff you were starting to document on the site?
<CyL> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<Zinn> [cdimage.ubuntu.com] Mythbuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx)
<PMantis> Hmmm:  http://www.xpmediacentre.com.au/community/linux-general-setup-support-discussion/41765-mythbuntu-diskless-front-ends-everywhere.html
<Zinn> [www.xpmediacentre.com.au]
 * PMantis thinks Zinn is a bot
<superm1> yup
<PMantis> What's it doing, echoing the hostname of any links?
<superm1> it tries to fetch the title from the page
<PMantis> Hmm, cool
 * PMantis starts ltsp-build-client, and walks away
<PMantis> I just install mythexport, and in the log I see "ERROR: Directory  is not writeable." Notice, there is no directory in the error. I ran dpkg-reconfigure and specified the dir again, then chmod'd the dir to 777... still no dice.Help?
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^
<PMantis> Debug log: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/L4m8LHE4
 * PMantis found the problem
<PMantis> The 'param' column in the mythexport_job_queue table is only 255 characters long. I selected 34 items for OTG export, and this far exceeded the limits of the field.
<PMantis> As such, there was no room for the directory information at the end.
<BLZbubba> is there a way to get mythbuntu to boot with init=/bin/sh?  even single user mode just freezes somewhere in upstart
<Technophil> Hi Guys, With Transition into Daylight Saving listings are an hour out.  Can anyone tell me the mythfilldatabase command that will run it as user mythtv and not logon user?  it does not fix running under logon.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-26
<BLZbubba> ok if i put nfs filesystems in fstab, it fails to boot in upstart
<[R]> BLZbubba: so don't put an nfs filesystem in fstab?
<PMantis> BLZbubba, Try disabling that entry, and just use autofs to mount on demand.
<PMantis> BLZbubba, As far as debugging, not sure where to start, but wanted to offer that.
<BLZbubba> [R]: yes that is definitely one option
<BLZbubba> autofs is too PFM, not reliable
<rhpot1991> PMantis: mind making a bug for that?
<rhpot1991> the mythexport issue
<PMantis> rhpot1991, http://www.mythbuntu.org/ is down
<superm1> PMantis, Daviey will have to fix that
<superm1> Daviey, ^
<PMantis> I'm at a loss now: "ERROR: No resulting file from ffmpeg, most likely your ffmpeg failed.  Enable debugging and test by hand.". I went as far as adding "$debug = 1;" in the mythexport-daemon script, no more info in the log file. I installed all the codecs I could think of, but without being able to see what ffmpeg is doing, how do I mode on?
<PMantis> s/mode/move/
<Gibby_away> superm1: Yep it is up there
<PMantis> Ok, I tracked down one more issue with mythexport_daemon, REALLY wish the website was up, so I could report bugs.
<PMantis> If I make an otg request, the pattern match near line 342 causes $block to be "true" rather than the name of the podcast. Because of that, all the export_cfg lines that rely on $block below that also fail.
<Technophil> Is there a setting that might make daylight saving happen 12 hours later?  (PM instead of AM)
<PMantis> Also, line # 235 has an error: "export("starttime=$currentstarttime&chanid=currentchanid&config=$block&otg=true");".  Should have a "$" in front of currentchanid.
<mrand> PMantis: bugs get reported to launchpad... best thing to do is to do "ubuntu-bug mythexport" from a shell window on your system.  If that isn't possible for some reason, you can report it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bugs : “mythexport” package : Ubuntu
<PMantis> mrand, Ahh, thanks. Will do that once I have my changes completed.
<mrand> PMantis: awesome.  thanks!
<PMantis> mrand, Fighting with ffmpeg right now. Stupid restrictions!
<mrand> For some reason, those two terms seem to be used together frequently.
<PMantis> heh
<martin__> I cannot get either network card working (RT3090 wireless or MCP79 nvidia wired ethernet)
<rhpot1991> PMantis: I can tell you I haven't gotten much feedback on the OTG section so any bugs you can dig up in there would be greatly appreciated
<rhpot1991> also I don't use that portion myself so it gets neglected in testings other than a quick check
<PMantis> rhpot1991, And if you can tell me how to get ffmpeg to behave with 10.04 and libmp3lame, that would push me forward faster. I tried installing the libmp3lame-dev packaged, medibuntu, whatever else I could find in forums...
<rhpot1991> PMantis: odd it should just work
<rhpot1991> PMantis: what device are you aiming for?
<PMantis> iphone & ipod touch's
<rhpot1991> PMantis: then I'd recommend you use aac, you have medibuntu enabled already?
<PMantis> Yeah
<rhpot1991> PMantis: also OTG may not be the best way to go about those devices, its prob better to setup a normal user job and tell a recording to do your ipod export each time it records
<rhpot1991> oh wiki is down, drats
<PMantis> It's calling ffmpeg with libmp3lame based on me choosing "ipod". Where can I cahnge that?
<PMantis> Yeah, whole site is dead. :(
<rhpot1991> PMantis: install libavcodec-extra-52
<PMantis> Already have. :)
<rhpot1991> and then open /etc/mythtv/mythexport/mythexport_settings.cfg
<rhpot1991> replace libmp3lame with libfaac
<PMantis> Ahhhh
<rhpot1991> if it is still not working after that, I would setup a normal user job and run it on a single recording
<PMantis> It's also leaving 5.1 surround intact. A waste on a stereo device. :)
<rhpot1991> get that to work before tacking OTG, even though I don't think OTG fits your needs so much
<rhpot1991> its more for taking a bunch of recordings on a laptop type deal
<rhpot1991> PMantis: ya I've had issue tackling defaults vs user configurable for quite some time
<PMantis> rhpot1991, Well, I have the user jobs there. But I'm not gonna schedule a recording then wait a day between testing.
<rhpot1991> redid the config section for maverick in an attempt to fix that while still letting you tweak to your hearts content
<rhpot1991> PMantis: what I'd say to do is tell it to run userjob whatever on your recording whatever
<rhpot1991> then every time you hit the rss feed its waiting for you
<PMantis> Right. Exactly what I did.
<PMantis> But, if ffmpeg is failing, then that won't work either.
<rhpot1991> wiki walks you through it pretty well but thats down now
<rhpot1991> yep
<PMantis> so I'm using otg to trigger, tweak, then trigger again, etc.
<rhpot1991> ffmpeg tends to spoil everything if it gets unhappy
<PMantis> Yuuuuup :)
<rhpot1991> PMantis: I'd make a 1 or 2 minute recording and test with that
<rhpot1991> also you can launch user jobs from mythweb on a specific recording, works very well for testing ffmpeg issues
<PMantis> Oh... true...
 * PMantis just added -ac 2  to his settings.
<rhpot1991> that will fix your sound
<rhpot1991> there is a spot in the web interface for that too
<PMantis> rhpot1991, Yeah, but using the web interface reverts it back to libmp3lame
<rhpot1991> PMantis: yep, forgot about that
<PMantis> ok, it's exporting fringe right now. :)
<PMantis> rhpot1991, So I take it you're the maintainer of mythexport?
<martin___> getting networking to work is driving me nuts. I have an acer revo r3610 with MCP79 and RT3090. Will it ever work?
<martin___> dhcp keeps timing out
<martin___> I have disabled MAC filtering on my router to remove that from the equation
<mrand> PMantis: yes, he is.
<PMantis> Wow, 130mb and still going... a little large for a 1hr show
<PMantis> At least in ipod format
<martin___> there are 3 DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf, added by NetworkManager
<martin___> eth1 DHCP transaction took too long... I don't get it
<rhpot1991> PMantis: upstream
<martin__> I don't have a proper network connection yet. NetworkManager obtains an IP from my router, but names are still not resolved, and ping to external IP addresses do not work. Yet the proper DNS entries were put in /etc/resolv.conf
<martin__> could it be an ipv6 problem?
<PMantis> Bug 598439 actually mentions two separate problems with the code. I filed 3 bugs tonight, and 2 explain what's happening with this bug, come to find out.
<Zinn> Bug 598439 in mythexport (Ubuntu) "mythexport generates names like ---20100418192800 and thus fails ffmpeg." [Undecided, Incomplete] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/598439
<PMantis> Wow, actually all 3 of my reports are mentioned in passing in this one bug. However, my reports also diagnose exactly what's happening and how to fix it.
<PMantis> rhpot1991, Please have a look at my reports.
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I have problems with fast forwarding sometimes. Not done much troublshooting, I seem to recall this being a common issue but forget the fix. Anyone familliar with this issue?
<KungFuJesus> eh, the webserver is down :-p
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-19
<lurker> Hello to the experts! (Or Ahoy! for today, Aarrr)
<dekarl> Arr landlubber, what is your concern?
<lurker> I have a mythbuntu 10.04 running and am trying to attach a Pinnacle remote.
 * dekarl wonders why two germans speak fake pirate english instead of their mother tongue ;)
<lurker> ROTFL
<dekarl> is that a remote attached to a dvb card?
<dekarl> or is that a MCEUSB remote?
<lurker> Now I have catched my breath.
<lurker> It
<lurker> s
<lurker> It's an IR remote with RS232 receiver. It was bundled with a Pinnacle PCTV Sat.
<lurker> I tried following http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-8.html
<lurker> But in MythTV 10.04 some directories seem to have changed from what the standard mythtv docs would expect.
<dekarl> hmm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659552
<lurker> I can run "lircd" and then "irw" but nothing happens when I press any button on the remote.
<lurker> That's exactly the one I have here. Thank you very much.
<dekarl> I wonder if one can run the remote install wizard from the first installation again
<dekarl> if you don't find the files you can "locate" them
<lurker> Thanks again.
<lurker> What do you mean with the "install wizard from the first installation"?
<dekarl> I have a distand memory of the setup procedures asking me if I want to setup a remote
 * dekarl types left handed while handling his new pepper mill 
<lurker> That
<lurker> 's too far back for me to remember.
<dekarl> uh, have you looked at mcc? it has a big point "remotes -> serial" :D
<lurker> Nope, never thought of that. But let's see.
<lurker> :-( It was already set like in http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/149 , but doesn
<lurker> 't work. (I don't like the ' near >Enter<)
<lurker> dekarl: Thank you very much. /etc/lirc/hardware.conf was not edited appropriately. Now irw shows the keys I press.
<lurker> Up and Down do also work in MythTV. Now I have to set the "middle" key to "Press Enter" or something similar.
<lurker> Ciao
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-20
<DeviceZer0> hello all. Im thinking of updating my mythtv 0.23 install to 0.24 on my 10.04 system...is there any known issues i should be aware about?
<DeviceZer0> any tips suggestions?
<DeviceZer0> Im familiar with updating mythtv...but im not sure if the mythbuntu stuff does anything non standard i should know about
<tgm4883> DeviceZer0, nothing I can think of
<DeviceZer0> tgm4883, ok cool...i just started the update now
<DeviceZer0> so far so good
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-21
<Roed> Hi, i have just installed mythbuntu with a dvb-c tuner. I am using Eit and scanning for my channels.. that works perfectly and i can watch tv. What doesn't work is EPG. Is someone is able to help i would be very appreciative... Thanks in advance!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-22
<DeviceZer0> roughly how often is the 0.24 branch of mythbuntu updated? I had been running 0.23-fixes and it was rarely updated in the last couple months...i switched to 0.24 yesterday and today there is already a update.
<tgm4883> DeviceZer0, every time there is an upstream change
<DeviceZer0> Im just cuious if they are built daily? Or just coincidence that i installed 0.24 yesterday and then today was a update
<tgm4883> 0.23 isn't developed anymore
<DeviceZer0> Ah. Ok.
<DeviceZer0> gotcha.
<tgm4883> it's built daily if there is an update
<tgm4883> otherwise on build
<DeviceZer0> I was unsure if it was like a nightly type thing
<DeviceZer0> yea
<DeviceZer0> thats awesome. Just what i was wanting.
<DeviceZer0> Thanks :)
<mrand> DeviceZer0: it was coincidence that you got a 0.24 update... they are getting rarer and rarer.
<skaet> superm1,   not been sufficient testing on the current images for beta2 or at least so the iso tracker indicates.    Any update?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-25
<qwebirc83740> Good morning mythies. Can anyone give me a link or explain how i disable the suspend password in Xfce?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-17
<Oloryn_lt2> I just got a Mythbuntu 12.04 system set up.  I've got the capture card configured, I've gotten hooked up with Schedules Direct, I've even got Mythmote working.  Everything looks to be working except: I can't schedule recordings.  I go to the Program Guide, select a program, it brings up the screen with all of the recording options, I set it to record, set other options, and select 'Save'.  Nothing gets saved, the program still shows 'not recording
<Oloryn_lt2> Ah, got it.  I changed the backend ip address to the static address for the machine, but left the master backend address as 127.0.0.1.  Changed the master backend address, too, and recording is working fine.
<Zinn> [127.0.0.1] N/A
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-18
<frontrange> Is Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT broken in mythbuntu 12.04.01?? I can't seem to get the drivers to load. This is a Dell 1950 1RU server with a motherboard based VGA that I can't disable in the BIOS. I've tried running nvidia-xconfig several times, but the nvidia setting app tells me the drive isn't loaded. Tried ubdating the drivers, but still no joy... Any ideas???
<frontrange> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-19
<SparksIT> Is there a device manager for ubuntu, or how do I tell what devices it had detected and installed the drivers for?
<Azelphur> SparksIT: most drivers are in the kernel so you don't need to install drivers
<SparksIT> thats what I figured, however I cannot output sound through the HDMI and while setup detected my 2TB HDD, it no longer sees in mythbuntu
<Azelphur> ok lets attack the sound issue first
<Azelphur> install the pavucontrol package
<SparksIT> downloading
<Azelphur> start it up and go to the configuration tab
<Azelphur> is your device there?
<Azelphur> you'll have something like "Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output" in one of the dropdown boxes
<tgm4883> Azelphur, pavcontrol would imply he has pulseaudio, which we don't include in Mythbuntu
<Azelphur> oh?
<SparksIT> It looks like it installed but I do not see Digital Stereo HDMI Output, though I did escape out of Mythtv
<tgm4883> so it's probably best to check if he has Ubuntu or Mythbuntu
<Azelphur> didn't realise it was pulled from mythbuntu :p
<SparksIT> I used mythbunut
 * Azelphur has no idea how to do this with alsa
<tgm4883> Azelphur, yea I don't think we've ever shipped that
<Azelphur> fun
<tgm4883> aplay -l
<tgm4883> that would list sound devices
<Azelphur> My mythbuntu install seems to be running pulseaudio somehow
<tgm4883> Azelphur, then you installed something that pulled it in
<tgm4883> or you ran into an upgrade bug that did
<Azelphur> must have
<Azelphur> upgrade bug sounds like it, I've done a lot of upgrades :)
<SparksIT> I see several devices, include 2 HDMI devices
<SparksIT> when I ran set up, I selected both the HDMI's and ran the test, but neither worked
<tgm4883> SparksIT, have you checked alsamixer and verified that nothing is muted
<tgm4883> or attempted playing audio outside of mythtv
<SparksIT> When I go to PulseAudio Volume Control, I get Connecto to PulseAudo Failed...I don't see a alsamixer
<tgm4883> is pulseaudio even installed?
<SparksIT> it is an application, I would assume it was installed
<tgm4883> dpkg -l pulseaudio
<SparksIT> it is listed as unknown
<SparksIT> and not installed
<tgm4883> ok
<SparksIT> should I install it?
<tgm4883> no
<SparksIT> So I plugged in an usb stick with some avi files, still no sound
<SparksIT> but in output mode fo alsa audio output, there are quite a few options to select
<SparksIT> so far none have ouput sound
<tgm4883> SparksIT, sorry, I'm doing like 4 things at once here :/
<SparksIT> no problem, i'm in no rush
<tgm4883> SparksIT, so in the command line, you should be able to run alsamixer
<tgm4883> should show a volume control
<tgm4883> verify  master or PCM is not muted or turned way down
<SparksIT> neither is muted or turned down
<tgm4883> SparksIT, ok, found what I was looking for
<tgm4883> do 'aplay -L"
<tgm4883> aplay -L
<tgm4883> so different than last time
<SparksIT> check...a few more devices have been listed
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so we're going to use speaker-test outside of mythtv
<tgm4883> using something like this  speaker-test -Dhw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=3 -c2 -l2 -twav
<tgm4883> speaker-test -Dhw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=3 -c2 -l2 -twav
<tgm4883> where 'hw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=3' is the card
<tgm4883> which is what you got from aplay -L
<SparksIT> any specific one, or just start at the top?
<tgm4883> without seeing the list, probably just start at the top
<tgm4883> even if I did see the list, I'd probably just guess anyway
<tgm4883> so the -c2 is going to test left channel then right channel
<tgm4883> -l2 is going to repeat the test, since on my system it appears to take a second to kick on so I don't actually hear the first left channel test
<SparksIT> so I typed speaker-test -Dhw:Card=PCH,DEV=0 -c2 -12 -twav
<SparksIT> and I get speake-test: invalide option --1
<tgm4883> that is a lower case L
<SparksIT> minus the spelling mistakes
<SparksIT> ahhh...in that case i get Playback open error: 16,Device or resource busy
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> try a few more devices
<SparksIT> I move on to hw:Card=PCH,DEV=3 and I get an output that looks successfull but no sound
<tgm4883> SparksIT, ok thats better
<tgm4883> go though them all and see if any play sound
<SparksIT> bingo...I move on to hw:Card=PCH,DEV=7 and I heard sound
<tgm4883> awesome
<tgm4883> SparksIT, so lets go back into the frontend and see if we can select that card
<SparksIT> back in the frontend, and I am selectin alsa:hw:CARD=PCH,DEV7 and i get that it is invalid or not useable.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> can you do the speaker-test on the rest of the cards and see if any others produce sound?
<SparksIT> sure...should I limit it to the hw section, I have soem that start with dsnoop, dmix, hdmi and so on?
<tgm4883> I'd go though them all
<SparksIT> I only found 2 others, test both withen frontend, but I recieved the same error as before
<SparksIT> I re-open VLC and open the avi clip again and selected one of the work devices, and I have sound with the clip
<SparksIT> *known working devices*
<tgm4883> SparksIT, ok, so we can select it in other things besides mythtv and it works
<tgm4883> out of curiosity, can we reboot and try selecting it?
<SparksIT> already in progress
<tgm4883> ok
<SparksIT> that worked
<tgm4883> sweet
<SparksIT> hate to rain on the parade, but now i get an error that it can not connect to the backend...which is odd has the PC is a host to both
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> is the backend started
<tgm4883> I'm immune to rain. Pacific Northwest FTW
<SparksIT> lol...when I go into the backend, I get a warning that it is currently running
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> in the frontend, do you continue to get the warning it can't connect to the backend?
<tgm4883> like if you go to the recordings screen?
<SparksIT> no, I can browse around, I only got it on boot
<SparksIT> and when I went into the backend
<tgm4883> SparksIT, ah ok, so your machine is fast enough to boot up and get into the frontend before MySQL and mythbackend can finish starting
<tgm4883> so you get that error on boot, but then it goes away as the backend finishes starting
<SparksIT> ahh...the OS is on a SDD
<tgm4883> yep that would probably do it
<SparksIT> the other issue i was having was it is not detecting, by storage HDD, but if you don't have time thats fine.
<SparksIT> you have helped me out quite a bit
<SparksIT> and I appreciate it
<tgm4883> SparksIT, I recall you saying that earlier
<tgm4883> it saw it during install, but not now right?
<SparksIT> correct
<tgm4883> yea, so it's because you haven't mounted it anywhere
<tgm4883> is it a blank drive or is there stuff on it?
<SparksIT> blank, new out of box
<tgm4883> ok, what do you plan on using it for?
<SparksIT> storage, i want all my recording to go to it as apposed to my SDD
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<tgm4883> use pastebin
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<SparksIT> you will have to bare with me, my IRC client is on a different PC then the myth box
<tgm4883> ok
<SparksIT> but id does se it at /dev/sda
<tgm4883> ok, so you are sure it is /dev/sda?
<tgm4883> otherwise we're going to format the wrong drive
<SparksIT> it as it listed as Disk /dev/sda: 2000.4GB
<SparksIT> the SDD is only 60GB
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so do
<tgm4883> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<SparksIT> I get a message about the device does not contain a vaild dos partiton...
<SparksIT> it builds a DOS disk label
<tgm4883> ok so it built one?
<SparksIT> says changes are only in memory
<SparksIT> I also have an erro on device presents a logical sector size taht is smaller the the physical sector size
<tgm4883> Might want to take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] InstallingANewHardDrive - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<SparksIT> the instructins say, that if I am sharing between ubuntu and windows, I should use FAT32...I thought FAT32 was limited to 32 GB?
<SparksIT> wouldn't NTFS be a better choice?
<tgm4883> SparksIT, how are you planning on sharing it with windows?
<tgm4883> a
<tgm4883> are you dual booting?
<SparksIT> No...but if myth does not work out, I will be converting to Windows Media Center, and I don't want to lose any recordings
<tgm4883> IDK, you might have issues with NTFS and mythtv
<tgm4883> I'd recommend ext4, but that isn't compatible with windows
<SparksIT> I'll go with ex4, if need be, I'll copy to another HDD if I have to switch
<SparksIT> tgm4883...thanks for all your help, though I'm sure i will back another time
<izzi4> Any alternatives or guides to setup rrdtool on mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> izzi4, rddtool isn't mythtv specific, so any guides for ubuntu should work with mythbuntu as well
<izzi4> tgm4883, valid point, not sure why i was asking here.  Thanks
<zcutlip> hello--I'm reinstalling one of my mythtv front ends from scratch using mythbuntu 12.04.  During setup when it prompts for the backend's pin, it hangs after clicking "test connection", and I can't skip this step.  Any suggestions?
<zcutlip> my frontend was previously 11.10, and I upgraded in place to 12.04, before today's wipe/reinstall.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-20
<tgm4883> zcutlip, it shouldn't hang indefinitely
<tgm4883> it should look for a backend and if it doesn't find one say it doesn't exist
<tgm4883> did you verify the md5sum of the ISO you downloaded?
<SparksIT> Can anyone help with setting up a Hauppauge 2250?
<zcutlip> tgm4883 so far the longest i've gone before me giving up and rebooting is probably around 1/2 hr
<zcutlip> no, haven't checked the md5 on the iso. i'll give that a go tomorrow. thanks
<Oloryn_lt2> Just got a Mythbuntu machine set up this week, running an Athlon 64 3200+ and a Hauppage HVR-1600, pulling ATSC signals off of broadcast.  I note that while I have no problem watching HD channels live, playing back recorded HD programs is rather jumpy.  Is this to be expected with this level of processor, or (as I suspect) would this indicate I need to work on hard drive speed?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-21
<mal2> I have a frontend and backend as separate machines. I start mythtv frontend and it tries to connect to the database. I have the database server settings the same as in the mysql.txt file on the backend, except for the ip address which I have as the backends ip address. it can't login, can someone help meplease
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-22
<ball> Any thoughts on AMD Zacate Vs. something like an Ivy Bridge Pentium for an HTPC?
<DarthFrog>  Hi.  I upgraded Mythbuntu to 12.04.1 (from 10.04).  now when I use the remote control (msceusb), a single key press is treated as if I pressed twice.  Nuisance.
<DarthFrog>  Has anyone encountered this behaviour?  Any ideas for a solution?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-16
<bonelifer> Altering a userjob bash script I found and want to know if this command works the way I think it should. I want to delete all the related png files in the recording directory for a recording. I foundd this example and have changed it for my use.
<bonelifer> find . -name '$1*.png' -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<bonelifer> Where $1 is "/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/12139_20130916092600.mpg" ie the sound video. This command only deletes the files within that directory?
<bonelifer> meant original instead of sound.
<shodan45> anyone actually active in here?
<superm1> shodan45: you can change as much as you want on the frontend install
<superm1> i would recommend if you have a server already running 12.04 headless, add mythtv on top of it
<superm1> you won't mess up your current install
<superm1> it's all in debian packaging
<superm1> just use one of the PPA's for 0.26 or 0.27 to get later versions of the package
<superm1> you'll need to do X forwarding to set it up, but beyond that it can run headless
<superm1> and for frontend video is set in myth protocol, so you don't even need to use NFS if you don't want to
<bonelifer> need help with mysqldump and doing a dump of some db info before deleting it. I have the deletes from the main script I've been basing this on so I didn't have to do that myself, can't get my head around mysqldump
<shodan45> superm1: whoa, thanks!
<superm1> sure, have fun
<shodan45> superm1: hmm, the iso I downloaded & tested on my frontend box only had 0.25, iirc
<superm1> shodan45: yeah we publish PPA's with the newer versions
<superm1> you can use mythbuntu control centre gui to enable them
<shodan45> ahhh
<superm1> or if you don't have GUI aka your headless install use add-apt-repository
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.26
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.27
<shodan45> superm1: nah, the frontend at least isn't headless ;)
<superm1> heh.  frontend and backend do need to be same version though
<shodan45> ok, good to know
<superm1> so if you add to the frontend manually add the PPAs to the headless backend using add-apt-repository or manually mucking with conf files
<shodan45> I see that 0.27 went to RC ~2 weeks ago... should I wait a bit & just go for that?
<shodan45> or would it likely be unstable for a while?
<qwebirc83371> If I want to run a backend server with multiple frontends, is the recommended backend to install ubuntu server and then use the mythbuntu repo to install mythtv-backend or just install mythbuntu on the server?
<DonkeyHotei> will the backend be headless?
<tgm4883> qwebirc83371, you can do either. You'll need a GUI to configure the backend anyway, so probably just easier to do a Mythbuntu backend only install
<qwebirc83371> Is a backend only install an option when installing mythbuntu (sorry, could just fire it up and check I suppose, but figured i'd ask :)
<tgm4883> qwebirc83371, yes, it asks you during installation
<qwebirc83371> perfect.  Will go give that a shot :)
<qwebirc83371> And I am assuming there is no issue with having an OS drive to install mythbuntu on then a second drive to store recordings/media on?
<qwebirc83371> Just mount it separately in /etc/fstab and point myth to use it
<tgm4883> qwebirc83371, correct, that is how I have mine. Just be sure to unpoint mythtv at the default locations
<qwebirc83371> Mmmk.  I've always in the past rolled my own myth and such, but getting lazier (read: busier) and tired of trying to keep everything in check.
<qwebirc83371> Seems easier to just roll a distro and be done with it :)
<tgm4883> qwebirc83371, nah, it's not that difficult. Just install mythbuntu with backend only. Mount your second drive. When you go to point mythtv at your new drive, also delete the references to the default locations (or just mount the drive at the default location)
<tgm4883> qwebirc83371, lots of people find us easier to deal with, mostly because of our default install selections and our daily builds of the fixes branches
<qwebirc83371> Yeah I was thinking I might just mount the drive at the default location :)  Make it even more hands-free
<shodan45> as a mythtv noob, is it that buggy that it needs daily fixes?
<qwebirc83371> Now if I could get the roku to play it and forego needing a separate pc frontend....*dreams*
<tgm4883> shodan45, no, but sometimes your run into an issue that is fixed, but you'll need an updated build
<qwebirc83371> @shodan45: You'd be surprised.  Although from my experience, they tend to be obscure or depndent on certain hardware.
<tgm4883> shodan45, also, we provide new releases for stable OS's via the same process
<tgm4883> shodan45, for instance, we recommend a 12.04.x install, and we provide 0.25, 0.26, and 0.27 on that release
<shodan45> I just hope I'm happy with it... I didn't care for xbmc/openelec
<qwebirc83371> shodan45: the biggest complaint I have is no fault of myth, but rather my cable provider.  Pita when they change the clear qam channels on me :( lol
<tgm4883> yea, I'm not a fan of when my cable company changes channels on me either
<tgm4883> maybe I should write something to detect and email me when that happens
<qwebirc83371> such a pain to go in and remap *everything*
<shodan45> I'll just be using an OTA antenna & hd home run box
<qwebirc83371> yeah OTA antenna makes it simple.
<tgm4883> plus it's generally higher quality
<qwebirc83371> agreed.  I just get so few ota antennas, easier for me to just grab the clear qam as they still broadcast locals unencrypted thankfully.
<shodan45> qwebirc83371: not here... they cut off clear qam a long time ago :/
<qwebirc83371> tgm4883: you running 0.27 branch?  or still using 0.26?
<tgm4883> 0.27
<qwebirc83371> Any major issues you've run across? or as stable as 0.26?
<qwebirc83371> I think my setup I'm ditching is even still 0.25 :/ lol
<tgm4883> I've not run into any major issues yet
<tgm4883> we've disabled mythlogserver in 0.27, so you won't see that crashing anymore
<tgm4883> which has been a problem for awhile
<qwebirc83371> How does one move from 0.25 to 0.26 or 0.27 of mythtv within mythbuntu
<qwebirc83371> it appears to install 0.25 by default.  I went in and turned on the 0.26 repo but it still shwos just 0.25
<qwebirc83371> do i need to force an apt-get update and upgrade?
<tgm4883> qwebirc83371, yes, you need to do an 'apt-get update' followed by an 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<superm1> my only problem with 0.27 right now is that hte recordings list isn't updating unless i leave the menu and come back.  trying to narrow it down right now, otherwise 0.27 is nice and stable
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-17
<qwebirc75438> Hi. I installed mythbuntu on a USB drive from a USB drive. I don't see any issues with the installation but keep getting "backend is not started. please check host address." error. There are no issues with passwords for the database. I never had problems like that when I installed mythbuntu on msata ssd drive. Do you have any ideas on what is going on? Thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-19
<louisdk> 0.27 is still listed as a development version in mythbuntu-control-centre :)
<superm1> tgm4883: what's the magic stuff to update that?  I thought we set something up to make it automagic but I might be wrong
<superm1> that might only be for the daily build branch
<qwebirc88208> How do I get Mythbuntu 12.04 to update to MythTV .27?
<superm1> qwebirc88208: open MCC
<superm1> you should be able to pick the new 0.27 repository
<superm1> and then use update manager to check for updates and do the upgrade
<superm1> tgm4883: we should make sure MCC is offering 0.27 as the 'fixes' release and do a blog post about this i thinks
<qwebirc88208> I did try selecting the .27 repository and then update manager,  No updates are found
<superm1> qwebirc88208: make sure to hit check for updates in update manager
<superm1> after selecting 0.27 and hitting apply
<superm1> it needs to refresh the list of stuff available
<qwebirc88208> I will try again
<qwebirc88208> Selected and entered the "YouMustBe..." password since Mythbuntu still thinks .27 is a dev build.  Applied the changes and ran Update Manager.  No updates at all are found.
<superm1> qwebirc88208: hmm we'll need to double check some stuff with mcc
<superm1> but from a terminal can you go into /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<superm1> and see if 0.27 repository is listed in there?
<superm1> we can manually get this enabled
<superm1> tgm4883: ahh it looks like it's hand done by repos.db...
<superm1> since we calculate targets anyway daily, maybe we should generate that repos.db on the same server that hosts that png
<tgm4883> superm1, yea, we do that :)
<tgm4883> repos.db and the png are generated from the same process and live on the same server
<superm1> tgm4883: well um something's not right hten
<superm1> i had to just update repos.db in the MCC-common package
<superm1> for it to work properly
<tgm4883> superm1, there should be a 'refresh' button in MCC that downloads it
<superm1> yeah it downloaded from bzr
<tgm4883> or.....
<tgm4883> crap
<tgm4883> ok, that was fixed in a post 12.04 release of MCC
<tgm4883> it no longer downloads it from bzr
<superm1> so we need to get that somehow in 12.04
<superm1> maybe we should SRU that
<tgm4883> yae
<tgm4883> possibly
 * Korny didn't have any issues upgrading to 0.27 using myth control panel, unless I missing something
<superm1> Korny: well we didn't have it marked as a stable release yet in MCC
<superm1> because it's apparently set up to be manual process for 12.04
<superm1> we automated it in later versions
<Korny> ahhh
<superm1> so we should probably set it up to be a stable release update into 12.04 to do it that way there too
<Korny> mcc on this machine is borked I had to just install the repo's manually, but on my 12.04 boxes its been fine
<superm1> mcc is broken on newer ubuntu releases
<superm1> we need to work on that, but it involves switching a lot of stuff around
<Korny> its not THAT hard to install the repo's
<Korny> copy paste a few things
<superm1> actually it could be done in 3 commands;  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.27; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<superm1> so i think we should probably have a blog post with the GUI method to do it and then those 3 commands with the manual way
<Korny> you see I typo everything so I love copy paste solutions :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-20
<louisdk> How important  is the fixes in mythbuntu/testing ppa? And why ain't the pushed to main? I ask because I have a princip of not installing unstable update unless they fixes bugs or add new useful features.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-22
<qwebirc90560> sir,
<qwebirc90560> when i start mythbuntu my country name isnt there. so database configure fails.
<shodan45> trying to install mythtv backend onto my existing ubuntu 12.04 server... iirc I'm supposed to install mythbuntu-control-centre, but when I try that, apt wants to install 173(!) other packages
<shodan45> is that right, or what am I doing wrong?
<shodan45> I see lots of stuff that makes no sense to install, like nvidia-common (no nvidia hardware at all in this box...)
<shodan45> box is headless too :/
<shodan45> would I be better off installing manually, instead of via mythbuntu-control-centre?
<qwebirc25940> I have built a mythbutu front/back end with the intention of recording Dowton Abbey etc for my Mum (88)
<qwebirc25940> I can then remotly set it recording and playing for her. But I want to run a script when here program stops playing to end ir to change the tv back to say BBC1
<qwebirc25940> HOW do I detect that MythTV has stopped palying the video and is back to the main memu? Tried ps combinations but found no difference between when video playing and menu dispaslayed?
 * shodan45 suspects this channel is kinda dead on the weekends
<Patrickdk> oh?
<shodan45> Patrickdk: you know anything about how to install mythtv backend on an existing ubuntu server?
<shodan45> iirc someone told me to install mythbuntu-control-centre, but that wants to install a *lot* of stuff that shouldn't be needed for a backend
<Patrickdk> heh?
<Patrickdk> the backend uses a lot of stuff
<shodan45> Patrickdk: sure, mysql, etc. I understand.... stuff from nvidia, not so much (there's no nvidia HW at all in this box)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-15
<bennypr0fane> hello, is it normal that my sudo password does give me permission to su?
<qwebirc5192> Hi.  Just installed mythbuntu and wondered how to get the unity interface?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-17
<Kwisher> anybody else seeing mythfilldatabase not running automatically?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-18
<Kwisher> anyone else having issues with mythfilldatabase running everyday?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-20
<bennypr0fane> hello, I cannot get network manager to use the (active) WLAN connection while ethernet cable is plugged in. I have to unplug it for the system to fall back to wlan
<bennypr0fane> is there a way to fix that?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-21
<qwebirc26717> Noob question: how can I open a terminal from the mythbuntu menu?
<qwebirc26717> Or what key do I press?
<tgm4883> You could exit the frontend
<tgm4883> Or I think Ctrl+alt+t
<tgm4883> Or maybe Ctrl+shift+t
<qwebirc26717> Thanks. I didn't realize exiting Mythbuntu would drop into X Windows. But, ctrl-alt-t and ctrl-shift-t didn't work.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-15
<jarnos> Why is documentation recommending nvidia? http://www.mythbuntu.org/support Isn't ATI as good?
<tgm4883> jarnos: traditionally nvidia has had better proprietary drivers
<qwebirc46532> Where can I find the mythtv password on my backend mythbuntu machine? I'm running 14.04
<tgm4883> qwebirc46532: /etc/mythtv/config.xml
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-17
<JohnQ> Can anyone give me a hand with debugging some inneternet connectivity issues?  "ping raw.githubusercontent.com" works great... but "wget -O speedtest-cli https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sivel/speedtest-cli/master/speedtest_cli.py" gives me a "failed: Connection refused.".  I CAN access the same URL from a web browser on a different machine on the network.
<JohnQ> Similarly, about half the time when I do an "apt-get update" I get: "Could not connect to http.us.debian.org:80 (68.87.91.199). - connect (110: Connection timed out)"  The other half of the time it works, but says ": GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2"
<JohnQ> Whoope.   Wrong channel :-)
<JohnQ> Nevermind!  hah
<qwebirc398> hi there just installed mint 17.2 with mythbuntu control centre and the repositories are not working
<qwebirc398> i have to leave now just thought i would mention it. if you can let me know that would be great email smssmd81@gmail.com thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-18
<kidx> question
<kidx> will my HD PVR 2 work with this os?
<kidx> Like can I broadcast with OBS using this os?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-19
<Belrix> hello
<qwebirc90606> Hello all.  I really jacked up my mythtv setup on mythbuntu by upgrading to a version 4 kernel and then to 14.10 followed by 15.04.  I have a NUC5PPYH and it seems to need the version 4 kernel to keep the error messages down and get all the hardware working properly.  I've tried apt-get remove mythtv, but it really doesn't wipe it all out.  How do "start over" without reinstalling it all?
<qwebirc90606> I already dropped the mythconverg database, but mythtv-setup isn't recreating it.  I don't mind building from source, but I need to get rid of all the mythtv remnants hanging around (i.e. all the binaries and /usr/share/mythtv etc..) I also broke x nicely, but I managed to get it working again.  This was all brought about by trying to get VAAPI working.  I seem to have accomplished that as I can do vainfo and the output loo
<qwebirc90606> I'm trying to build an all-in-one media center with mythbackend and kodi in the front.  I got kodi working okay.  Actually I had everything working but VAAPI, then I started "fixing" it. ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-20
<qwebirc90606> anyone home?
<qwebirc97727> hi there. get the follwing error with mythbuntu control centre and linux mint 17.2. exception in capturestate of plugin repositories disable plugin. please can you help
<qwebirc97727> hi there. get the follwing error with mythbuntu control centre and linux mint 17.2. exception in capturestate of plugin repositories disable plugin. please can you help
<qwebirc78447> hi there. get the follwing error with mythbuntu control centre and linux mint 17.2. exception in capturestate of plugin repositories disable plugin. please can you help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-19
<Rockwolf> Test
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-22
<hateupgrading> Hello all.  Been a long time user, but haven't upgraded since 12.04.  Did fresh install of 16.04, but ceton infinitiv not found.  are the drivers now in the kernel or do I still need to compile?
<hateupgrading> some docs say its in the kernel, but I can't seem to find it if it is.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-23
<LordDragon> hey all. so im installing and it gives me the option of enabling "MythTV Service" which talks about connecting to mythtv from remote machines
<LordDragon> my question is, by remote, do they mean "via WAN/internet" ? or is that service also needed to connect locally over LAN ?
<LordDragon> guess no one is around
<Jay2k1> LordDragon: i'm not completely sure but i think LAN as well as WAN
<Jay2k1> often this means should it listen on network interface or not
<LordDragon> right. cuz i DO want to be able to access it via my home network, but i DONT want any servers exposed to the internet via my home IP address
<Jay2k1> well, at least for IPv4 you're most probably behind NAT so without port forwarding the box isn't accessible from the internet anyway
<Jay2k1> but i guess "remote machines" means "machines other than the local machine myth is running on"
<LordDragon> hmm. so if i DONT enable the mythtv service, will i be able to access the backend from other computers on my LAN ?
<Jay2k1> i'd say no
<LordDragon> ok. ill enable it then
<LordDragon> thanks
<Jay2k1> i mean you'll be able to access mythweb and such
<Jay2k1> but if you plan to have separate frontends for example, you'll need to turn that on
<Jay2k1> that is my understanding
<LordDragon> man. ive been using this ancient macmini as my backend/frontend
<LordDragon> like a dvr
<LordDragon> but its just slow and video stutters etc
<LordDragon> i was looking into buying a NUC to do it instead
<LordDragon> then i called cable company and asked how much for an extra DVR. they want another 20 bucks a month. screw that lol
<LordDragon> the NUC would pay for itself in 10 months at that rate
<Jay2k1> yeah. plus you probably can't fast forward on that etc
<Jay2k1> and the UI is probably crap
<LordDragon> i wish the keys made more sense in mythtv frontend though
<LordDragon> enter key or spacebar in the guide should watch that channel live
<Jay2k1> you can redefine keybindings
<LordDragon> but it brings up a menu instead, and that menu doesnt even give you an option to watch live tv
<LordDragon> yeah i tried figuring that out but its all convoluted and i didnt have much luck
<Jay2k1> mine's a bit bigger http://s.jay2k1.com/k8O6.png
<Jay2k1> i don't use a keyboard, just a remote
<LordDragon> nice. i was looking into building a little mini ITX build computer or something. but its much cheaper to get a NUC. if i was gonna use it for other stuff, id go the PC route. but all it needs to do is record shows from my hdhomerun and play live tv on my 40 inch tv
<LordDragon> and nuc should be powerful enough for that
<Jay2k1> i guess
<LordDragon> you guess?
<Jay2k1> i have no idea ;)
<Jay2k1> i've only ever used mythtv on that box
<Jay2k1> the cpu was too slow for fullhd playback, but i put a passive 20 bucks nvidia gpu in it so i can use VDPAU
<Jay2k1> i'm sure you'll find something when you google mythtv and nuc
<LordDragon> i use OpenGL Slim mode on this macmini
<LordDragon> whats the general rule of thumb for how much you can record on a given hdd?
<Jay2k1> umm
<Jay2k1> depends on the resolution
<Jay2k1> so this is all SD via DVB-C http://s.jay2k1.com/m4tO.png
<LordDragon> ok. for me it's mpeg2 HD at either 1080i or 720p
<Jay2k1> here we have 720p http://s.jay2k1.com/7tPz.png
<Jay2k1> "std" is hour if that's not clear
<Jay2k1> i have a 3TB HDD inside the HTPC but if you just want to record some shows and then watch and delete them you won't need as much
<LordDragon> looks roughly like 4gb per hour
<Jay2k1> the first one was 5.4GB/h
<Jay2k1> it depends
<Jay2k1> things like compression of the stream, audio streams and such
<LordDragon> i have a 250gb ssd. just wondering if that would be enough. a 1tb 2.5inch hdd is like 60 bucks
<Jay2k1> you don't have to lose much
<LordDragon> what do u mean?
<Jay2k1> if you'll notice that it's always at its limit and you need more space, you can go usb drive, NAS, or just replace the SSD by something bigger
<LordDragon> true
<Jay2k1> by usb drive i mean external HDD btw
<LordDragon> i could start out with the ssd and upgrade later if i can afford a bigger drive
<Jay2k1> yes
